# How To: Anti-Aliasing/Shader Injection (SweetFX, GeDoSaTo, GEMFX, and ReShade)



## TFL Replica

*Comparison Screenshots*

The following screenshots have been selected with the purpose of giving you a general idea of the possibilities when using AA injection mods. It is recommended to view each image in a new tab or to download and view them with a fullscreen image viewer.

An image album containing all uploaded screenshots is available *here*

*Comparison Screenshots* (Click to show)






*Stalker: Clear Sky*

*NoAA*





*Stalker: Clear Sky*

*FXAA*





*Stalker: Clear Sky*

*SMAA*





*Stalker: Clear Sky*

*4x MSAA*





*Krater*

*NoAA*





*Krater*

*FXAA+PP*





*Borderlands*

*NoAA*





*Borderlands*

*SMAA*





*Two Worlds II*

*NoAA*





*Two Worlds II*

*SMAA*





*Two Worlds II*

*FXAA+Sharpen*





*Two Worlds II*

*FXAA *





*Two Worlds II*

*NoAA*





*Two Worlds II*

*FXAA+PP*





*Spellforce 2*

*NoAA*





*Spellforce 2*

*FXAA+PP*





*Crysis*

*NoAA*





*Crysis*

*4x MSAA*





*Crysis*

*SMAA*





*Crysis*

*4x MSAA + SMAA*



*Mass Effect 3*

*NoAA*



*Mass Effect 3*

*SMAA*



*Mass Effect 3*

*NoAA*



*Mass Effect 3*

*SMAA*



*Torchlight*

*NoAA*

<a class="H-lightbox-open" href="http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1018021/" target="_blank"><img alt="" class="lightbox-enabled" data-id="1018021" data-type="61" src="http://www.overclock.net/content/ty 


----------



## Lifeshield

Thanks for the information and downloads.


----------



## james8

this should be stickied somewhere. also, the pictures should have labels on them as right now, i can't tell which is which


----------



## Ryleh

Fantastic post! Definitely bookmarking this for future reference and to share with others. I've been out of the loop for a while so I hadn't heard of any of the more recent derivatives.

Edit: You should consider uploading a .zip of all of the pictures for easier comparison.


----------



## Derko1

Wow this is great!

So if I were to want to use sweetfx... how would I be able to get it to work with say Skyrim, while I have an ENB that has it's own d3d9.dll already?


----------



## psyside

I cant make none of this work, *the games just don't start*. And yes i put the files in the folder where game exe is located.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow this is great!
> So if I were to want to use sweetfx... how would I be able to get it to work with say Skyrim, while I have an ENB that has it's own d3d9.dll already?


Same way as you get FXAA or SMAA to work, just rename the d3d9.dll.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Nice, been looking for something like this and now it's all in one thread!
Thanks!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> this should be stickied somewhere. also, the pictures should have labels on them as right now, i can't tell which is which


Check the list of stickies for the PC games section, it's up there.









The default image viewer that opens when you left click on an image doesn't display the image's filename. Until I find a better solution you can open the images in new tabs to see the filenames and optionally download them from there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> Fantastic post! Definitely bookmarking this for future reference and to share with others. I've been out of the loop for a while so I hadn't heard of any of the more recent derivatives.
> 
> Edit: You should consider uploading a .zip of all of the pictures for easier comparison.


I like that suggestion! Unfortunately I ran into the size limit for zip files so I will have to find an alternative uploading solution. More screenshots from other games and configurations are coming soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow this is great!
> So if I were to want to use sweetfx... how would I be able to get it to work with say Skyrim, while I have an ENB that has it's own d3d9.dll already?


Yes, It is possible to do that by using the proxy dll feature of ENB. There are a handful of hybrid ENB+FXAA mods for Skyrim such as *this one*. Notice how d3d9.dll has been renamed to d3d9_fx.dll. You could probably get SweetFX+ENB working by replacing the Inject FXAA files (including the renamed dll) with SweetFX's files.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I cant make none of this work, *the games just don't start*. And yes i put the files in the folder where game exe is located.


Which game are you trying to get it to work on? Sometimes you may have to disable the game's built-in AA and any AA forced through your driver CP to get the AA injectors to work (Dow 2: Retribution is one such example).


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which game are you trying to get it to work on? Sometimes you may have to disable the game's built-in AA and any AA forced through your driver CP to get the AA injectors to work (Dow 2: Retribution is one such example).


Crysis games mostly, Warhead/Vanila/Crysis 2 and Batman AC.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You could probably get SweetFX+ENB working by replacing the Inject FXAA files (including the renamed dll) with SweetFX's files.


Do it like this...

Beautiful Skyrim.zip 1,711k .zip file


Please note that is still a work in progress...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Crysis games mostly, Warhead/Vanila/Crysis 2 and Batman AC.


I don't have Batman AC but I could reinstall Crysis and get back to you. Batman AC should work fine just like every other UE3 game. Try disabling the game's anti-aliasing and running in DX9 mode and copying the contents of Inject SMAA's DX9 folder. Let me know if that works.


----------



## psyside

Ok will do, thanks!


----------



## Derko1

Thanks for the tip guys! I just added it to my ENB and AA is better than the FXAA I was using!


----------



## zinfinion

Excellent roundup of all the different injectors!







SweetFX looks, well, pretty sweet.

I mostly have been using injectSMAA up til now to get AA while still keeping FPS over 60 in games that get bogged down with traditional AA methods. Those Clear Sky shots look excellent. I'm looking forward to trying it out on that since the xRay engine was never very kind to AA performance in the first two games.

One caveat you might want to add to the OP is that Steam screenshots will not show the injected FXAA/SMAA. Something about the AA being an overlay and not directly in the framebuffer or some mumbo jumbo of that sort. Best to use the screenshot option built into the injector.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> One caveat you might want to add to the OP is that Steam screenshots will not show the injected FXAA/SMAA. Something about the AA being an overlay and not directly in the framebuffer or some mumbo jumbo of that sort. Best to use the screenshot option built into the injector.


Added some info about capturing screenshots. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't have Batman AC but I could reinstall Crysis and get back to you. Batman AC should fine just like every other UE3 game. Try disabling the game's anti-aliasing and running in DX9 mode and copying the contents of Inject SMAA's DX9 folder. Let me know if that works.


Batman AC definitely works with shader mods. I played through the entire game with LumaSharpen on (the sharpening shader now included in SweetFX), and it looks soo much better with sharpening than without.
I'm not at home right now, but if I recall correctly you need to place the files in the bin folder - and the same goes for most other UE3 games.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Batman AC definitely works with shader mods. I played through the entire game with LumaSharpen on (the sharpening shader now included in SweetFX), and it looks soo much better with sharpening than without.
> I'm not at home right now, but if I recall correctly you need to place the files in the bin folder - and the same goes for most other UE3 games.


Welcome to OCN and thank you for bringing your expertise to this thread.









If anyone has any questions or comments about SweetFX, this is your man.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> One caveat you might want to add to the OP is that Steam screenshots will not show the injected FXAA/SMAA. Something about the AA being an overlay and not directly in the framebuffer or some mumbo jumbo of that sort. Best to use the screenshot option built into the injector.


It's not a bug .. it's a feature









The screenshot function in most games and overlays will capture the screen before it was modified by a shadermod.
This can actually be useful if you want to capture both a before and an after shot of the screen.

The best way I've found to do this is to make sure both the screenshot function in the game/overlay and in the shader mod are mapped to the same key.
That way when you press it, you take two screenshots of nearly the same frame, even if the game has no pause function - which is great for comparisons.
If it does have a pause function then I suggest pausing so you are sure to capture the exact same frame.


----------



## Derko1

Thank you so much for your work! I was able to finally get Hot Pursuit looking exactly like I wanted it.









Any suggestions on the settings for sharpening? Would you say that the default are fine? I ask, because I don't see a range set for some of the options. Also, is it possible to simply drop FXAA Tool and have access to tweaking the same way as FXAA?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Thank you so much for your work! I was able to finally get Hot Pursuit looking exactly like I wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the settings for sharpening? Would you say that the default are fine? I ask, because I don't see a range set for some of the options. Also, is it possible to simply drop FXAA Tool and have access to tweaking the same way as FXAA?


Values in the 0.5-1.5 range will usually do the trick unless the game is already very sharp. If you use negative values it will blur the game. As far as something like FXAA Tool's GUI is concerned, I think it may be coming to SweetFX in a future version. Ceejay can give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Thank you so much for your work! I was able to finally get Hot Pursuit looking exactly like I wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the settings for sharpening? Would you say that the default are fine? I ask, because I don't see a range set for some of the options. Also, is it possible to simply drop FXAA Tool and have access to tweaking the same way as FXAA?


Share your SweetFX_settings.h file - I'd love to try them out in Hot Pursuit.

BTW I'm CeeJayDK in Hot Pursuit if you feel like a race... that is if you think you can take me.

I think the defaults are fine, though for Hot Pursuit I like them a little sharper so I set strength to 1.2. That's a bit a on the sharp side for Hot Pursuit but I find that it brings out the texture in the roads really well and that makes it even clearer that everything is going by really fast and I get a better sensation of speed. I play with motion blur (that's a setting in NFS:HP) turned off for the same reason, but thats a personal preference.
If you want sharp but more natural but still sharp look for NFS:HP then I suggest a strength of 1.0 (the default) or you could go even softer for a more subtle look.

Mind you - I use a 1680x1050 resolution , if you play at a different resolution then the settings need to be adjusted for that.
The reason for this is that LumaSharpen works by measuring the contrast between the current pixel it's processing and it's surrounding pixels and then it multiplies it by sharp_strength and adds it to the current pixel.

If you f.x. play at a higher resolution than me, then the contrast in the textures in NFS:HP will likely have been stretched over more pixels and the contrast between each individual pixel is therefore lower - and so you probably need to increase sharp_strength to get the same look as when using a lower resolution.

It also depends on the texture resolution you use in the game, and of course your own preference, but as a general rule between 0.2 and 2.0 and typically between 0.5 and 1.5

I plan to write more ranges in the settings file.
Oh also a hint - the ranges I do include are either hard ranges and use [ ] which means that values outside this are either not possible, ignored or completely idiotic, while values between ( ) are merely my suggestions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> ... As far as something like FXAA Tool's GUI is concerned, I think it may be coming to SweetFX in a future version.


I don't plan to update the FXAATool GUI at the moment, but other are welcome. Violator the developer posted the source code on github so anyone can fork the project and change it so it supports SweetFX. It should only be a few simple changes that is needed, but I'd rather concentrate on improving the quality and speed of the shaders as I think it's already very easy to doubleclick the setting file, edit a line or two and save it. The GUI basically does the same, only with less freedom as you have to use the predefined increments and can't be really precise with your values if you f.x. wanted a sharp_strength of 0.925. There are no increments in the settings file - you can be as precise with the values as you want.

I think I was hoping that Violator would see the work I did with SweetFX and go "This is great - we should collaborate" and then hopefully he might extend to GUI to support SweetFX as well.

You could also make your own GUI - there are several other such GUI tools with available source on the web that could be adapted to SweetFX, but it's not a priority for me.

For now the priority is solving the problem with LumaSharpen effecting the smoothed edges that SMAA makes and improving the overall quality of the other shaders.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't have Batman AC but I could reinstall Crysis and get back to you. Batman AC should work fine just like every other UE3 game. Try disabling the game's anti-aliasing and running in DX9 mode and copying the contents of Inject SMAA's DX9 folder. Let me know if that works.


Nope, nothing works


----------



## Lifeshield

Try turning everything on in the settings file. You won't see any changes if everything is disabled (which most was by default).

Quote:



> #define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1
> #define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 //Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
> #define USE_BLOOM 0 // Bloom makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings
> #define USE_HDR 0 // Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0
> #define USE_TONEMAP 0
> #define USE_VIBRANCE 0 //Work in progress
> #define USE_SEPIA 0
> #define USE_VIGNETTE 0 //Darkens the edges of the image to make it more look like it was shoot with a camera lens


Enabling Vibrance, Vignette, and Bloom will show instant changes to verify it is working. Press Insert to toggle it on and off.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Saints Row: The Third with Sweet FX*


----------



## Derko1

I'll post my Hot Pursuit settings later today. I actually made my own ENB out of the burnout enb and tried to get a more neutral color pallette, since the game seems to push towards blue too much. Plus with sweetfx I was able to get nights at the right brightness... which is a bit darker, since the game is so bright at night.

I also play at 2560x1440, so I'll play around with sharpening tonight. I tried the default settings and it was pretty weak, so it makes sense with your explanation. I tried setting it to max and didn't like how, as you mention, the jaggies them selves became sharper. So I'll look to find some middle ground.









Edit: I barely have played the game... played it to death on the xbox before I got my PC, I'll try to get back into it and add you so we can play!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Nope, nothing works


Just tested Crysis 2. Make sure the game's built-in AA is disabled (I just turned it off using the maldohd config utility but there are other ways). Copy dxgi.dll (add d3d9.dll if playing in DX9 mode) to the bin32 folder and the rest of the files to the Crysis 2 folder.

For Crysis, it's a similar story. It's very important that you disable the ingame AA or the injector won't work. Additionally, make sure to run the game in 32bit mode.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

wowzers thank you for sharing this. very informative


----------



## TFL Replica

*Darksiders - SweetFX (SMAA, Bloom and HDR)*


----------



## Blameless

Anyone know of any FX or SMAA injectors that will work with 64-bit executables in DX10?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Anyone know of any FX or SMAA injectors that will work with 64-bit executables in DX10?


I don't think the DX matters does it? I was running this in Saints Row in DX10/11 mode.


----------



## Blameless

Well you need the right .dll for the right DX version.

There are DX10/11 injectors, but I've never come across a 64-bit one, and the game I'm concerned about runs best with it's 64-bit executables (to the point where using the 32-bit ones to get SMAA working would be a step backwards).


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well you need the right .dll for the right DX version.
> There are DX10/11 injectors, but I've never come across a 64-bit one, and the game I'm concerned about runs best with it's 64-bit executables (to the point where using the 32-bit ones to get SMAA working would be a step backwards).


According to the inject SMAA readme, only 32bit applications are supported. It's the same story for MSI Afterburner's OSD.


----------



## zinfinion

If only there were a cure for those blocky character shadows in Darksiders II. I had to quit the first game it was so bad. :[


----------



## CeeJayDK

What games have 64-bit executables?

I've never encountered one, but with more and more people switching to 64bit Windows I imaging we will start seeing more games with 64bit support in the near future.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> What games have 64-bit executables?


Crysis does if I remember rightly.


----------



## TFL Replica

Speaking of Crysis...
*Crysis DX10 - Inject SMAA 1.2 (Ultra Preset) - NoAA vs SMAA vs MSAA vs SMAA+MSAA*


NoAA


SMAA


4x MSAA


4x MSAA + SMAA


16xQ MSAA

For those still having problems trying to get an injector to work with Crysis, trying running the game in administrator mode or giving your Windows user account full control over the Crysis folder and its contents.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> According to the inject SMAA readme, only 32bit applications are supported. It's the same story for MSI Afterburner's OSD.


Yeah, I'm aware of this.

Been wondering why whoever has access to the source code for this stuff hasn't compiled a 64-bit version. Yes, 64-bit games are rare, but they do exist and making the injector 64-bit should not be especially difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> What games have 64-bit executables?


The original Far Cry, Crysis/Warhead/Wars, Half-Life 2, UT2004, Chronicles of Riddick, and a few others.

I'm mostly interested in geting SMAA working with the 64-bit version of Crysis Wars, because the MechWarrior Living Legends mod is considerably more stable in 64-bit on my systems.

So far I've been using 4x MSAA + MLAA (2.0) which does a good job removing aliasing even on 2D surfaces, but blurs things a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## brettjv

TFL ... wow, those Crysis pics are impressive. SMAA seems to totally smoke MSAA based on those screenies ... very cool stuff. Presumably it also gives much less of a perf hit, yes?

I did want to ask though ... you are setting the MSAA level through the settings in the game itself, right? I reckon you know this already, but the 'forced' NVCP AA really doesn't work correctly.

Also, I'm curious whether you restarted the Crysis app after each time you switched AA levels? I think in order to be sure that you're actually getting the AA level you've set, it would be a good idea to restart the app entirely. It probably doesn't matter, but ... just to be safe that's what I'd do.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> TFL ... wow, those Crysis pics are impressive. SMAA seems to totally smoke MSAA based on those screenies ... very cool stuff. Presumably it also gives much less of a perf hit, yes?
> I did want to ask though ... you are setting the MSAA level through the settings in the game itself, right? I reckon you know this already, but the 'forced' NVCP AA really doesn't work correctly.
> Also, I'm curious whether you restarted the Crysis app after each time you switched AA levels? I think in order to be sure that you're actually getting the AA level you've set, it would be a good idea to restart the app entirely. It probably doesn't matter, but ... just to be safe that's what I'd do.


Yes to all questions.









The MSAA was set via the game's options and a restart was performed for each change. I did notice that the AA setting changes seemed to take effect immediately without the need for a restart or a prompt from the game. I decided to do the safe thing and restart anyway.

SMAA has less of a performance hit than MSAA. It not only looks much better but I actually gained ~11fps+ going from 4x MSAA to SMAA Ultra! Make sure you disable the game's Edge AA because it can really mess your AA up.

If you look at the box to the left of the screenshot, you'll notice how MSAA catches the sparse aliasing on its edges but SMAA does not. Overall, SMAA does look better than MSAA and it's what I'd use to play the game. Having said that, SMAA+MSAA looks even better if your PC can handle it.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Speaking of Crysis...
> *Crysis DX10 - Inject SMAA 1.2 (Ultra Preset) - NoAA vs SMAA vs MSAA vs SMAA+MSAA*
> 
> 
> NoAA
> 
> 
> SMAA
> 
> 
> 4x MSAA
> 
> 
> 4x MSAA + SMAA
> 
> 
> 16xQ MSAA
> 
> For those still having problems trying to get an injector to work with Crysis, trying running the game in administrator mode or giving your Windows user account full control over the Crysis folder and its contents.


The beauty of crysis


----------



## CeeJayDK

SMAA + MSAA looks better for some content because MSAA can handle subpixel features while SMAA 1x can't, so MSAA supports SMAA 1x where SMAA 1x would fall short.

SMAA T2x, S2x and 4x can handle subpixel features, but these are not available in the injector (these modes require support from the game and cannot be injected at the moment - if ever)

On another note .. Over in the Guru3D forums japamd is showing beta versions of his RadeonPro. The newest versions can apply FXAA and he is working on supporting SMAA too. The latest betas have some stability problems though as it currently seem that many games crash, but I'm sure that will be fixed in time.
So hopefully soon.. ish we should have yet another option to apply FXAA to games that didn't ship with it.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Mass Effect 3 - SMAA*


----------



## Colt

Is my vision severely damaged? I watched thousands of NoAA - 16x AA comparisons including the ones here, and i can't see the difference.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt*
> 
> Is my vision severely damaged? I watched thousands of NoAA - 16x AA comparisons including the ones here, and i can't see the difference.


Try viewing them fullscreen.


----------



## TFL Replica

An attempt at making Torchlight slightly darker, sharper and grittier.

*Torchlight - SweetFX*


----------



## brettjv

I would say you succeeded there TFL.

@Colt ... maximize your browser, then open up both of TFL's screenie in a separate window by using middle-click button on your mouse. Then have a look at the hand-railing at the bottom of the screen, about 25% over from the left, next to the menu bar. As you toggle back forth between the two shots, pay attention to the jaggies on the railing, esp. the bottom piece that sits on the floor. As you switch back/forth, you should be able to easily see that the jaggies are much less pronounced on the edge of the railing in the right-hand screen shot that uses the SweetFX. This is what anti-aliasing does is remove the 'stair-step' jaggies on the edges of textures like that


----------



## psyside

Well, i give up.

NONE of the injectors work for any Crysis.

Tried, DX9 forced mode - game does not start. Disabled all AA in game, checked Nvidia Inspector and NVCP as well, all to off and yet game does not launch, perfect.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Well, i give up.
> NONE of the injectors work for any Crysis.
> Tried, DX9 forced mode - game does not start. Disabled all AA in game, checked Nvidia Inspector and NVCP as well, all to off and yet game does not launch, perfect.


All of the injectors work in Crysis in DX9 mode as well as DX10 mode.

Do one last check and see if you've missed anything:

1)If the game is in C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts you need to run in administrator mode or change the folder's permissions

2)Make a direct shortcut to the 32bit executable (default shortcut points to 64bit exe and will never work)

3)Disable the AA using the autoexec.cfg and system.cfg method (r_UseEdgeAA=0 and r_FSAA=0)

4)Make sure dll is in Crysis\Bin32 while everything else is in the Crysis folder

5)Read the log.log file

I have already posted a series of Crysis (DX10) screenshots. I will be posting Crysis 2 (DX11) and Metro 2033 (DX11) screenshots soon.

In the meantime, here's some Witcher 2

*The Witcher 2 - SweetFX (SMAA+Lumasharpen)*


----------



## psyside

Thanks alot for trying to help dude, will try one more time


----------



## PowerK

Fantastic thread!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I will be posting Crysis 2 (DX11) and Metro 2033 (DX11) screenshots soon.


It's been quite sometime since I played Metro 2033. But if my memory serves correctly, there was no option available to disable in-game AA in Metro 2033. It was either AAA and 4xMSAA. (AAA being edge AA similar to that of Crysis).
Is there a way to completely disable AA in Metro 2033 (like r_UseEdgeAA=0 in Crysis) ? (so that it complements inject AA method nicely?)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> An attempt at making Torchlight slightly darker, sharper and grittier.
> *Torchlight - SweetFX*


Woah! That's awesome! Can you post the files for those up?

I went on vacation and forgot to post anything about hot pursuit... Sorry about that.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Fantastic thread!
> It's been quite sometime since I played Metro 2033. But if my memory serves correctly, there was no option available to disable in-game AA in Metro 2033. It was either AAA and 4xMSAA. (AAA being edge AA similar to that of Crysis).
> Is there a way to completely disable AA in Metro 2033 (like r_UseEdgeAA=0 in Crysis) ? (so that it complements inject AA method nicely?)


There's a user.cfg that contains r_supersample (suspected of being AAA) and r_msaa_level. I'll either manage to disable AAA or try and combine either of the built-in modes with an AA injection mod.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Woah! That's awesome! Can you post the files for those up?


Here you go. This is the config I used for those Torchlight screenshots. Just rename to SweetFX_settings.h (can't attach .h files) and copy it over, overwriting the default settings file.









SweetFX_settings.txt 5k .txt file


I'm currently trying to find a way to disable the annoying film grain in Crysis 2 because even the slightest amount of sharpening also sharpens the film grain.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Here you go. This is the config I used for those Torchlight screenshots. Just rename to SweetFX_settings.h (can't attach .h files) and copy it over, overwriting the default settings file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetFX_settings.txt 5k .txt file
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to find a way to disable the annoying film grain in Crysis 2 because even the slightest amount of sharpening also sharpens the film grain.


Alternatively you can name it something like TFL_Torchlight.txt and use it as a preset with SweetFX - That's what the preset feature is for.
To change presets open the SweetFX_preset.h file and change to #include line to point to the right file. There is a small guide inside SweetFX_preset.h that tells you more.

I was also considering change the filename extension from .h to .txt because I suspect that people that aren't that good with computers might be scared by a .h filetype and don't know what to do with them.
The only reason the setting files are .h files currently is because some texteditors will colorcode the code inside - I use notepad2 and it does this.
It's not neccesary though - the shaders does care what filename extension the files are.
.txt files are also already associated with notepad, and there if I used .txt Windows would not ask what program to open the file with, if you had not previously associated .h files with a texteditor.

Speaking of filmgrain - I actually took a swing at making a filmgrain shader and made a working one in Media Player Classic - HC , but neither the fxaa or the smaa injectors has a time or a framenumber variable and without a variable that changes from frame to frame the filmgrain would be static.
I unfortunatly have to work with the limitations of the injectors - It would be nice if I could contact either [some dude] or mrhaandi and convince them to include a few simple but very needed features.


----------



## TFL Replica

Crysis 2's film grain is built into the TOD so only a modified TOD can remove the grain. Blackfire's mod supposedly does this but all of its download links were dead. Since the film grain is still there I had to refrain from using Lumasharpen because the two do not go well together. That's when I decided to try Vibrance for fun.

*Crysis 2 - DX11 - SweetFX (SMAA+Vibrance)*


----------



## Derko1

That looks really good. I have not experimented with vibrance, I tried it a few times to make sure that the injector was working, but did not play with it.

Ceejay, what's experiemental with it? What are your plans on finalizing it? Just curious.


----------



## CeeJayDK

There are working download links for Blackfires mod here : http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71027&start=465

Also to reduce LumaSharpens sensitivity to noise try pattern 3 or 4. They take averaged samples from a wider area and should therefore be less sensitive to the value of any one individual pixel.
It will not fix the noise sensitivity problem entirely - that would require that I rewrote the shader completely - I have some ideas for that but it will take time and there are other stuff I want to add to SweetFX before that.

It good to see that you like the buggy vibrance shader. I hope you will still like it when I release a fixed version.
Try comparing it to the saturation function in the Tonemap shader.

Saturation increases color saturation
Vibrance *should* increase color saturation, but the increase is multiplied by ( 1 - the amount of saturation the pixel already had where the amount is 1 for max amount of saturation and 0 for no saturation)

In other words, pixel with no saturation get full effect , and pixels with full saturation gets no effect. - This protects colors from being oversaturated.
But as I said .. not done with that shader yet.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> There are working download links for Blackfires mod here : http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71027&start=465
> Also to reduce LumaSharpens sensitivity to noise try pattern 3 or 4. They take averaged samples from a wider area and should therefore be less sensitive to the value of any one individual pixel.
> It will not fix the noise sensitivity problem entirely - that would require that I rewrote the shader completely - I have some ideas for that but it will take time and there are other stuff I want to add to SweetFX before that.
> It good to see that you like the buggy vibrance shader. I hope you will still like it when I release a fixed version.
> Try comparing it to the saturation function in the Tonemap shader.
> Saturation increases color saturation
> Vibrance *should* increase color saturation, but the increase is multiplied by ( 1 - the amount of saturation the pixel already had where the amount is 1 for max amount of saturation and 0 for no saturation)
> In other words, pixel with no saturation get full effect , and pixels with full saturation gets no effect. - This protects colors from being oversaturated.
> But as I said .. not done with that shader yet.


Thanks for the link and LumaSharpen tips. I will try Crysis 2 again later with Blackfire's mod and SweetFX with LumaSharpen. I'm still hopeful that Blackfire's mod will completely remove the film grain. If it doesn't then I'll also try pattern 3/4.

I'm still playing around with Vibrance, can't wait for the final version.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That looks really good. I have not experimented with vibrance, I tried it a few times to make sure that the injector was working, but did not play with it.
> Ceejay, what's experiemental with it? What are your plans on finalizing it? Just curious.


It's calculating the original saturation incorrectly.
I just figured I'd use subtract the luma from the pixel to get chroma and then use length() to calculate the magnitude of chroma.
Problem is that the max length of a colorvector is not 1, but can get bigger than 1 which means that when I later multiply chroma with 1-the amount of chroma I can get a negative value and might end up removing color.

This happens if the color f.x is a strong yellow because a pure yellow expressed in hlsl as a colorvector is 1,1,0.
The number are for red , green and blue respectively, and range between 0 and 1.
0,0,0 is black
1,1,1 is white
1,1,0 is max red and max green = max yellow

And the length of a vector from 0,0,0 to 1,1,0 is about 1.4142 and 1 - 1.4142 is -0.4142 and so I end up subtracting color in some cases.
Still the effect of some times increasing colors and sometimes decreasing them looked kinda nice, so even though it was buggy I left it in as a sort of preview of what was to come.

The main problem was probably that I slapped it together in 20 minutes just before releasing SweetFX 1.0 as a little bonus and to get give me an incentive to keep working on it when I got some free time.

I still work on it when I feel like it, but right now I'm mostly working on the new Dither shader which will be out soon-ish in SweetFX 1.1

Here are some preview screenshots of dithering turned off and dithering turned on.
I used a the vignette shader to create an image with gradients so the banding problem would be visible and then took a before and after screenshot.

The number in the top left corner is the frame rate so as you can see it's not a heavy shader - it hardly effects the frame rate at all.


----------



## Derko1

Some Hot Pursuit comparison shots... I'm still playing around with it. Main purpose was to neutralize the colors a bit more and also to brighten it up, while making nights darker.

*Burnout modified ENB + Sweetfx (AA, Tone mapping, sharpening)*


----------



## TFL Replica

Blackfire's mod reduces the film grain but unfortunately doesn't completely remove it. Activating LumaSharpen still makes the grain stand out. The sky is the most heavily affected but you can also see the grain on buildings and other objects such as the pistol.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Just Cause 2 - SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen)*



NoAA



SweetFX



2x MSAA



2x MSAA + SweetFX

Some bonus screenshots with SweetFX (SMAA+Stronger LumaSharpen+Luminance+Tonemap+HDR)


----------



## Alatar

Some Guild wars 2









*No AA | SweetFX (SMAA only) | FXAA*


----------



## CeeJayDK

Here is SweetFX 1.1

Alternative link - Also includes a .zip version of the archive.

Changes :
* Vibrance now works correctly - I may tweak it later, but it now saturates weak colors more than strong colors as it should.

* New shader - Dither. It dithers the image to make it look like your monitor can display 9 bits per component rather then it's actual 8 bits. This either removes or greatly lessens the banding caused by Vignette.
I suggest you switch it on if you use the Vignette. Dither will also dither the output of all the other shaders too, but they don't really cause any visible banding. The speed impact of this shader is tiny - as I've optimized it greatly over this last week.

* Vignette runs a little faster as I discovered that odd numbers in the VignetteSlope setting makes it run slower. I've now set it to 8 instead of 7 and retweaked the settings to look good with the setting.

* The filenames of SweetFX_settings.h and SweetFX_preset.h was changed to use a .txt suffix because I figured that it was less scary for novices to open a .txt file than a .h file.

* I changed default keymappings .. again







SCROLL_LOCK now toggles ON and OFF while PAUSE reloads the shaders.
I figured that SCOLL_LOCK is hardly used by any programs expect maybe Spreadsheet programs like Excel, and should therefore not conflict with any games. PAUSE might conflict with an in-game pause function but reloading the shaders while paused should not cause any annoyances. Also this way all the keys are positioned logically near each other.

* I added more info to the SweetFX readme

* I've made SweetFX compatible with GPU Shaderanalyzer. This is of no use to you the users, but it makes it easier to profile and debug the shaders for me or anyone else who want to try editing the shaders.
I mainly use DX9_SMAA_off_PS as an entry point if someone wants to try it out.

If there were other changes I've forgotten about them


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks CeeJay. Updated the OP.









Those changes are awesome. Looks like reverse Luminance (negative Luminance values) works as well.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Thanks CeeJay. Updated the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those changes are awesome. Looks like reverse Luminance (negative Luminance values) works as well.


There are no Luminance settings in SweetFX - do you mean Vibrance?

In case you do : Positive values for Vibrance boosts the saturation of pixels with little color more than those with much color. Earlier in development negative values of vibrance would decrease saturation more on the same pixels (those with little color) resulting in a very abrupt change from mostly grey to very colorful and very little in between.
Yesterday I changed this so negative values now mutes the colors of strongly colored pixels more (not less) than pixel with little color.

Overall the basic idea is to make a scene more uniformly colorful (positive values) or more uniformly desaturated, instead of having areas that are extremely colorful and others not so much or have areas that are completely grey and have other still remain fairly colorful, which is how Saturation works - every pixel is saturated or desaturate by the same amount with Saturation.

I think I have achieved this nicely.
In the future I may expand on this to make it possible to use curve functions to control just how fast the change in effect will be (it's currently linear - so 0% color gets 100% boost, 50% color gets 50% boost and 100% color gets 0% boost)
For now though, I think it work well and I'll probably focus on other stuff.

I'm thinking that for the next version I'll try and focus on optimizing the speed of the shaders, but who knows .. maybe I'll throw in another effect as well.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> There are no Luminance settings in SweetFX - do you mean Vibrance?
> In case you do : Positive values for Vibrance boosts the saturation of pixels with little color more than those with much color. Earlier in development negative values of vibrance would decrease saturation more on the same pixels (those with little color) resulting in a very abrupt change from mostly grey to very colorful and very little in between.
> Yesterday I changed this so negative values now mutes the colors of strongly colored pixels more (not less) than pixel with little color.
> Overall the basic idea is to make a scene more uniformly colorful (positive values) or more uniformly desaturated, instead of having areas that are extremely colorful and others not so much or have areas that are completely grey and have other still remain fairly colorful, which is how Saturation works - every pixel is saturated or desaturate by the same amount with Saturation.
> I think I have achieved this nicely.
> In the future I may expand on this to make it possible to use curve functions to control just how fast the change in effect will be (it's currently linear - so 0% color gets 100% boost, 50% color gets 50% boost and 100% color gets 0% boost)
> For now though, I think it work well and I'll probably focus on other stuff.
> I'm thinking that for the next version I'll try and focus on optimizing the speed of the shaders, but who knows .. maybe I'll throw in another effect as well.


Yeah, I meant Vibrance. Don't know why I typed Luminance.









Sounds good.


----------



## Derko1

Vibrance looks excellent! I love the way it adds color in. Thank you!

Oblivion without looks muddy...

OFF/ON


----------



## TFL Replica

Found a bug with LumaSharpen in SweetFX 1.1. If it's enabled it will cause Metro 2033 to crash on startup. Here is the log file



> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
> redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain
> initialising shader environment
> D3DX11CompileFromFile failed
> SweetFX/Shaders/Main.h(16,21): warning X1519: 's0' : macro redefinition
> SweetFX/Shaders/Main.h(17,21): warning X1519: 's1' : macro redefinition
> SweetFX\Shaders\LumaSharpen.h(37,31): error X3004: undeclared identifier 'colorTexG'


If I disable LumaSharpen, Metro 2033 and SweetFX 1.1 work fine without any issues.

With SweetFX 1.0 it works and the log file looks like this



> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
> redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain
> initialising shader environment


This is part of the reason why I've kept a link to version 1.0 in the OP.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Here is SweetFX 1.1.1

Alternative link

Changelog :

Version 1.1.1

Fixes DirectX 10/11 support

Version 1.1

Keymappings have changed to Printscreen, Scroll_lock and Pause
Settings now use a .txt suffix which is hopefully less scary for novices
Optimized the Vignette shader to run a little faster
Adds the Dither shader that performs dithering of the image to help remove or reduce banding artifacts (most commonly caused by the Vignette)
Fixes and improves Vibrance
Accidently broke DirectX 10/11 support

Version 1.0

First non-beta release.
Adds SMAA, LumaSharpen, Vibrance
Tweaks and improvements to HDR, Bloom, Tonemap, Sepia and Vignette
SMAA is now configurable, so you can use your own settings and it even allows you to use Color Edge Detection
Supports DX 9,10 and 11 and will automatically use the version the game requires without depending on the user to do anything


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks for fixing that so quickly.


----------



## CeeJayDK

I only just found out DX10/11 wasn't working at 12:45 (CET).
It was a simple mistake. The code tried to define a value that had already been defined in the DX10/11 version.
I figured it out at 12:55 , fixed it at 13:00 and was finished testing it and repacking it at 13:05 when I uploaded it.

I'm currently playing Saints Row 3 in DX11 mode to "test" it. Not because it's a fun game or anything


----------



## Derko1

lol


----------



## criznit

how do I get the sweetfx files to work with crysis 2? I put all of the files in the bin32 folder and try to start the game up (with all of the blackfire mods and the latest quality mod) but the game starts with a black screen and then closes to desktop. I have the dx11 patch along with the high res pack if that matters.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> how do I get the sweetfx files to work with crysis 2? I put all of the files in the bin32 folder and try to start the game up (with all of the blackfire mods and the latest quality mod) but the game starts with a black screen and then closes to desktop. I have the dx11 patch along with the high res pack if that matters.


Create an autoexec.cfg file in the main Crysis 2 folder and paste the following text into it



> r_FSAA = 0
> r_UseEdgeAA = 0
> r_PostMSAA = 0


This disables all forms of ingame AA, allowing the injector to work.


----------



## criznit

I updated my autoconfig file but its still starting with a black screen. Should I place all of the sweetfx files in the bin32 folder or the main crysis2 folder?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I updated my autoconfig file but its still starting with a black screen. Should I place all of the sweetfx files in the bin32 folder or the main crysis2 folder?


The dxgi.dll file goes in bin32, everything else goes in the main Crysis 2 folder. If that still doesn't work for you, post the contents of your log.log file.


----------



## mtbiker033

I currently have injectMSAA in my BF3 folder and it's great.

has anyone tried sweetFX with BF3?


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The dxgi.dll file goes in bin32, everything else goes in the main Crysis 2 folder. If that still doesn't work for you, post the contents of your log.log file.


Works like a charm!!! Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I currently have injectMSAA in my BF3 folder and it's great.
> has anyone tried sweetFX with BF3?


SweetFX can do anything InjectSMAA can do and more so it should work fine with BF3. You can finetune the custom SMAA preset to get your AA just the way you want it and you can use an array of post processing effects such as Vibrance and LumaSharpen to improve the game's visuals to your taste. I would post some BF3 screenshots but I do not have the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Works like a charm!!! Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Might & Magic Heroes VI - SweetFX (SMAA, LumaSharpen, HDR and Negative Vibrance)*

 

 

 

*Metro 2033 - SweetFX (SMAA, LumaSharpen and Vibrance)*

 

 

 

*Dark Souls (with the dsfix) - SweetFX (SMAA, LumaSharpen and Vibrance)*


----------



## Sethy666

I removed my old copy of Inject FXAA from my Skyrim setup and replaced it with SweetFX... IMO it looks alot cleaner and runs beautifuly









Thanks for this thread TFL Replica, I wouldnt have known there was other programs to try but for this thread


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I removed my old copy of Inject FXAA from my Skyrim setup and replaced it with SweetFX... IMO it looks alot cleaner and runs beautifuly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this thread TFL Replica, I wouldnt have known there was other programs to try but for this thread


I'm glad you're enjoying these mods. Don't forget to thank the author, CeejayDK. SweetFX in particular is very exciting because it is being actively developed. Some people still prefer FXAA for certain games but that's entirely subjective.

I might do some screenshots for Skyrim and compare NoAA with ENB and ENB+SweetFX. It's hard to decide on a particular configuration for that game.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying these mods. *Don't forget to thank the author, CeejayDK*. SweetFX in particular is very exciting because it is being actively developed. Some people still prefer FXAA for certain games but that's entirely subjective.
> 
> I might do some screenshots for Skyrim and compare NoAA with ENB and ENB+SweetFX. It's hard to decide on a particular configuration for that game.


Absolutely









My apologies CeejayDK, Im loving your work on SweetFX... its much nicer to work with than my previous injector. Kudos to you









TFL, that would be great if you could do some Skyrim shots... Its always nice to see different configs.


----------



## standby

Like your DS screenshots. How can i use it with Dark souls+dsfix?

I put all files into the folder with DATA.exe, run the game and have no changes. Pushing scrolllock makes nothing too.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *standby*
> 
> Like your DS screenshots. How can i use it with Dark souls+dsfix?
> I put all files into the folder with DATA.exe, run the game and have no changes. Pushing scrolllock makes nothing too.


Which version of dsfix were you using? I used dsfix 0.8 for those screenshots. It uses a DINPUT8.dll instead of d3d9.dll which means it can coexist with injector mods. I also had to rename all movies in the movWW folder to get it to work.

Edit: I just checked and it appears that version 0.9 of the dsfix has built-in SMAA. I'm going to continue using SweetFX because I like having Vibrance and LumaShapren.


----------



## Derko1

How much negative vibrance do you have in those M&M H6 shots?

So what happens when I add saturation and use negative balance? Do they sort of cancel each other out or saturation is lowered further on the more saturated colors?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How much negative vibrance do you have in those M&M H6 shots?
> So what happens when I add saturation and use negative balance? Do they sort of cancel each other out or saturation is lowered further on the more saturated colors?


I used -0.15 which is half of the default value. It's just enough to nullify the eye castrating saturation in that game.

Unless I'm mistaken, Vibrance occurs after Tonemap. If you combine Tonemap's saturation with Vibrance, assuming you use negative values for both, the saturation will be uniformly decreased and then the most saturated colors will be hit even harder by Vibrance.


----------



## CeeJayDK

I'm considering porting SweetFX to dsfix. Only problem is I don't have Dark Souls so I can't test it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> I'm considering porting SweetFX to dsfix. Only problem is I don't have Dark Souls so I can't test it.


We could test it for you.

Otherwise you could ask the author on his blog and see if he's interested in doing so: http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=169#comments


----------



## CeeJayDK

I have made a version of SweetFX for DSfix. I call it "SweetFX for DSfix"








You can find it here : http://dropcanvas.com/l46x9

I really hope someone will test this and let me know if it works or not as I can't test it myself (I don't have Dark Souls).
It did compile with GPU Shaderanalyzer though, so I'm hopeful.

You can't currently tweak the SMAA settings further in SweetFX - You can only set the preset in DSfix.ini as you would normally do.

Note that the regular version of SweetFX should also work with Dark Souls, but I want to know if this version designed to integrate with DSfix works or not.

Anyone have Dark Souls that can help test it?


----------



## Sethy666

Sorry, I dont have DS... yet


----------



## TFL Replica

Tested and took the following screenshots:

 

Since you mentioned the settings can't be changed, was this bright and washed out look intended?


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Since you mentioned the settings can't be changed, was this bright and washed out look intended?


Only the SMAA settings are locked .. the rest can be changed.

But that is not the intended look, that is a bug and I think I know what's causing it.. BRB

EDIT:

As I thought.
In SMAA.fx at the bottom (inside technique NeighborhoodBlending) this line

SRGBWriteEnable = true;

should be

SRGBWriteEnable = false;

New version is up on http://dropcanvas.com/l46x9


----------



## TFL Replica

Tested again. It's working correctly now.



Edit: Looks like I can't edit the SweetFX settings and see the changes in real time anymore. A restart is required to test new settings.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Tested again. It's working correctly now.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I can't edit the SweetFX settings and see the changes in real time anymore. A restart is required to test new settings.


Great! Which is faster/better ?
DSfix and SweetFX(using the normal way of install .. with the d3d9.dll) or this new combined version?

You can't change settings and reload the shaders because that is a feature of InjectSMAA which SweetFX normally uses.
DSfix does not do this and so this version that is running through DSfix alone can not do this.


----------



## Derko1

So I'm trying to get SweetFX to work with Dirt 2 and 3 and it seems like it's a no go. Any idea what needs to be done specifically to get it running?

Edit: Same thing with Dungeon Siege 3, I tried turning off AA in game and still no good.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Great! Which is faster/better ?
> DSfix and SweetFX(using the normal way of install .. with the d3d9.dll) or this new combined version?
> You can't change settings and reload the shaders because that is a feature of InjectSMAA which SweetFX normally uses.
> DSfix does not do this and so this version that is running through DSfix alone can not do this.


I haven't been able to notice any differences in performance because the game is hard capped to 30fps. I'll try and find out more about that later. The combined version is clearly superior for playing the game. If dsfix could be modified to include a toggle function, it would be perfect.

Benefits


The post processing no longer affects the game's HUD, UI, Text and Afterburner's OSD (Text is cleaner)
The built-in screenshot function (F5) takes HUD-less screenshots
MSI Afterburner can capture screenshots/videos of the entire screen along with all of SweetFX's post processing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm trying to get SweetFX to work with Dirt 2 and 3 and it seems like it's a no go. Any idea what needs to be done specifically to get it running?
> Edit: Same thing with Dungeon Siege 3, I tried turning off AA in game and still no good.


Edit: It works if you force the game to use DX9 mode. Go to "My Games\DiRT3\hardwaresettings" and edit hardware_settings_config.xml. Change <directx forcedx9="false" /> to true. I think I know why DX11 mode doesn't work. This was in the changelog for Afterburner 2.2.0:

Quote:


> Added screencapture and videocapture support for Direct3D10 and Direct3D11 applications using *framebuffers with 10-bit RGB components* (e.g. Dirt 3)


It's possible that the 10-bit framebuffer is causing an issue for SweetFX. It's the same story with FEAR 3 (DX9 works, DX11 doesn't) but possibly for a different reason. Again this part of the Afterburner changelog hints at something abnormal in FEAR 3:

Quote:


> Added screencapture and videocapture support for Direct3D10 and Direct3D11 applications using *BGR framebuffers* (e.g. F.3.A.R.)


As for Dungeon Siege 3, post your log.log and we'll have a look at it.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies CeejayDK, Im loving your work on SweetFX... its much nicer to work with than my previous injector. Kudos to you


Thankyou.
It's praise like this from users that keep me motivated to making new versions of SweetFX


----------



## Derko1

There is no log generated for Dungeon Siege 3 at all. It leads me to believe that the main files need to go somewhere else than where the main executable is.


----------



## LMP

Could I use the anti-aliasing injection software instead of the controls in the game or the video card to get an increase in frame rate?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMP*
> 
> Could I use the anti-aliasing injection software instead of the controls in the game or the video card to get an increase in frame rate?


You could indeed. Performance gain is one of the many potential benefits. A good example would be Crysis.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Skyrim - SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen+Vibrance)*

*No AA | ENB | ENB + SweetFX*

    http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1039642/


----------



## CeeJayDK

SweetFX is also on Skyrimnexus where you can upload user screenshots if you want (as well as endorse the mod







)


----------



## TFL Replica

I may upload my own ENB+SweetFX config later (time permitting). I think SweetFX's Vibrance works better than ENB's saturation boost. One of the changes I made was to reduce the amount of saturation and bloom in ENB while adding a little bit of Vibrance. Most default ENB configs use eye castrating levels of saturation and bloom.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I may upload my own ENB+SweetFX config later (time permitting). I think SweetFX's Vibrance works better than ENB's saturation boost. One of the changes I made was to reduce the amount of saturation and bloom in ENB while adding a little bit of Vibrance. Most default ENB configs use *eye castrating* levels of saturation and bloom.


I dont believe Ive ever heard it put quiet like that


----------



## TFL Replica

Notes: Disabling the ingame AA is necessary, LumaSharpen slightly brightens the edges of foilage (disable it if you don't like that) and yes I forgot to close the replay controls.

*DoW II Retribution - SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen+Vibrance)*


----------



## Baasha

great thread!









I have some questions about AA injection in various games. Will be making several posts on this topic in this thread so hopefully you can help me out.

Firstly, I am trying to get some good AA in Assassin's Creed Revelations. The in-game 8xAA setting is honestly pathetic; it looks barely improved compared to no AA.

I am playing ACR @ 8100x1600 with all the settings maxed and forcing 16xAF in NVCP. My eyes don't really see a difference though; I wonder if that setting is even taking effect.

Also, when I use the AA compatibility bits (and turned off in-game AA), the game crashes at launch! Not sure how to get AA to properly work with ACR. Would like to know how to inject it into the game either using SMAA, MSAA, or any other AA.

Regarding Crysis 2, I am using Blackfire Mod along with Quality Mod v1.7 and MaldoHD v3.0 and it looks phenomenal with all in-game settings maxed. Could this be improved upon by injecting AA? What needs to be done to make sure the game launches and works well with all those mods as well as injected-AA?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions about AA injection in various games. Will be making several posts on this topic in this thread so hopefully you can help me out.
> Firstly, I am trying to get some good AA in Assassin's Creed Revelations. The in-game 8xAA setting is honestly pathetic; it looks barely improved compared to no AA.
> I am playing ACR @ 8100x1600 with all the settings maxed and forcing 16xAF in NVCP. My eyes don't really see a difference though; I wonder if that setting is even taking effect.
> Also, when I use the AA compatibility bits (and turned off in-game AA), the game crashes at launch! Not sure how to get AA to properly work with ACR. Would like to know how to inject it into the game either using SMAA, MSAA, or any other AA.
> Regarding Crysis 2, I am using Blackfire Mod along with Quality Mod v1.7 and MaldoHD v3.0 and it looks phenomenal with all in-game settings maxed. Could this be improved upon by injecting AA? What needs to be done to make sure the game launches and works well with all those mods as well as injected-AA?


I recommend starting with SweetFX. For Crysis 2, place the dlls in the bin32 folder and copy everything else to the Crysis 2 folder. Add the following lines to autoexec.cfg and you should be all set.

r_FSAA = 0
r_UseEdgeAA = 0
r_PostMSAA = 0

For ACR try the regular method of copying over the entire contents of the zip to the folder containing the game's main executable. If you run into any problems follow the "Common Issues and Solutions" section in the OP. The game is DX9 so it's almost guaranteed to work fine.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I recommend starting with SweetFX. For Crysis 2, place the dlls in the bin32 folder and copy everything else to the Crysis 2 folder. Add the following lines to autoexec.cfg and you should be all set.
> 
> r_FSAA = 0
> 
> r_UseEdgeAA = 0
> 
> r_PostMSAA = 0
> 
> For ACR try the regular method of copying over the entire contents of the zip to the folder containing the game's main executable. If you run into any problems follow the "Common Issues and Solutions" section in the OP. The game is DX9 so it's almost guaranteed to work fine.


I downloaded SweetFX 1.1.1 but isn't Crysis 2 a DX11 game? The DLL files are only DX9 (d3d9.dll and dxgi.dll). I have DX11 enabled in-game and the High-Res textures pack also installed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I downloaded SweetFX 1.1.1 but isn't Crysis 2 a DX11 game? The DLL files are only DX9 (d3d9.dll and dxgi.dll). I have DX11 enabled in-game and the High-Res textures pack also installed.


dxgi.dll does the work for DX10/10.1/11 titles.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> dxgi.dll does the work for DX10/10.1/11 titles.


ah, okay.. so I should put BOTH dll files in the bin32 folder right? and everything else in the root game folder (crysis 2)?

Will definitely try this out.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ah, okay.. so I should put BOTH dll files in the bin32 folder right? and everything else in the root game folder (crysis 2)?
> Will definitely try this out.


You'll only need one of them depending on the DX version (in your case dxgi.dll). There's no harm in copying both dll files.


----------



## CeeJayDK

I see from this 



 (showing SweetFX applied to Battlefield 3) that video recording with PlayClaw is compatible with SweetFX.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> I see from this
> 
> 
> 
> (showing SweetFX applied to Battlefield 3) that video recording with PlayClaw is compatible with SweetFX.


That was one of the nice things about SweetFX for dsfix. Free video capturing tools such as afterburners could record videos. I might give the trial version of PlayClaw a try but I don't capture enough videos to justify getting the full version.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Black Mesa Source came out yesterday and I'm playing through it right now.
Finding the right place to install SweetFX to was a little tricky but I figured it out.

Install SweetFX to \Steam\steamapps\ [username] \source sdk base 2007 - but replace [username] with your username
Then move d3d9.dll and injector.ini to the bin directory below that - \Steam\steamapps\ [username] \source sdk base 2007\bin

You don't need dxgi.dll and dxgi.fx as Source does not use DirectX10/11. You can either delete them or leave them be.

It doesn't seem as if it will run with MSAA switched on though, at least not with my Radeon 6870 - a shame. If you can get it to work, please let me know.

I'm currently using SMAA and relatively mild sharpening ( 0.6 ) and Vibrance set to 0.1.

Edit : SMAA missed some edges so I lowered SMAA_THRESHOLD to 0.08 which did the trick.


----------



## Derko1

Thank you so much! I asked in a few threads to see if I could figure out how to get it to work.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You'll only need one of them depending on the DX version (in your case dxgi.dll). There's no harm in copying both dll files.


Okay will try this out tomorrow. I tried SweetFX with AC Revelations and honestly, I can't tell a real difference between that and the in-game 8xMSAA. Compared to no AA, SweetFX does make things look a little more saturated but I thought the difference would be significant(?). Are there specific settings I can/should tweak for Assassin's Creed Revelations/Brotherhood/II that would make the game look really good/better than "standard"?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay will try this out tomorrow. I tried SweetFX with AC Revelations and honestly, I can't tell a real difference between that and the in-game 8xMSAA. Compared to no AA, SweetFX does make things look a little more saturated but I thought the difference would be significant(?). Are there specific settings I can/should tweak for Assassin's Creed Revelations/Brotherhood/II that would make the game look really good/better than "standard"?


The default settings only exist to serve as a starting point. You can modify them by editing SweetFX_settings.txt (optionally in real time) until you achieve your desired results. What sort of changes are you hoping to make to AC?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay will try this out tomorrow. I tried SweetFX with AC Revelations and honestly, I can't tell a real difference between that and the in-game 8xMSAA. Compared to no AA, SweetFX does make things look a little more saturated but I thought the difference would be significant(?). Are there specific settings I can/should tweak for Assassin's Creed Revelations/Brotherhood/II that would make the game look really good/better than "standard"?


For antialiasing purposes (ignoring all the color tweaking and other stuff that SweetFX can do), the in-game AA in the AC series is quite good, but fails hard on transparency (as does all MSAA). So the best bet is to use in game 4xMSAA + SweetFX SMAA. FXAA/SMAA really helps in the first game, especially on the Animus. On the subsequent games, it's not as obvious, but still helps.

The biggest benefit in all games from FXAA/SMAA is the reduction in pixel shimmer/crawl when moving, especially on subpixel features. If I posted some screenshots of the 4x SGSSAA + SweetFX that I use on NFS Hot Pursuit, you wouldn't be able to discern the difference between 4X SGSSAA only, and 4x SGSSAA + SweetFX. In motion though, adding SweetFX/SMAA/FXAA makes a huge difference.

Also, if you aren't noticing an immediate difference, try setting "#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0" instead of the default 1. I find with it enabled things still look rather aliased to me. The sort of soft painterly look that SMAA/FXAA gives without added sharpening takes a bit to get used to but I rather like it in most games. An obvious exception was the in-game FXAA in DX:HR which was terrible compared to 2x SGSSAA.

Also you can try upping the settings to get more aggressive edge detection. These are the values that mrhaandi used for the Ultra preset in injectSMAA.

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // (0.08-0.20) Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 // [0-98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0-16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25 // [0-100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

Here's a bunch of presets and full explanation of what they do straight from injectSMAA's SMAA.h file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


SMAA Presets

PRESET_LOW == 1
SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.15
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 4
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100

SMAA_PRESET_MEDIUM == 1
SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 8
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100

SMAA_PRESET_HIGH == 1
SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 16
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8
SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25

SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA == 1
SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32
SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25

Configurable Defines

 * SMAA_THRESHOLD specifies the threshold or sensitivity to edges.
 * Lowering this value you will be able to detect more edges at the expense of
 * performance. 
 *
 * Range: [0, 0.5]
 *   0.1 is a reasonable value, and allows to catch most visible edges.
 *   0.05 is a rather overkill value, that allows to catch 'em all.
 *
 *   If temporal supersampling is used, 0.2 could be a reasonable value, as low
 *   contrast edges are properly filtered by just 2x.

 * SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS specifies the maximum steps performed in the
 * horizontal/vertical pattern searches, at each side of the pixel.
 *
 * In number of pixels, it's actually the double. So the maximum line length
 * perfectly handled by, for example 16, is 64 (by perfectly, we meant that
 * longer lines won't look as good, but still antialiased).
 *
 * Range: [0, 98]

 * SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG specifies the maximum steps performed in the
 * diagonal pattern searches, at each side of the pixel. In this case we jump
 * one pixel at time, instead of two.
 *
 * Range: [0, 20]; set it to 0 to disable diagonal processing.
 *
 * On high-end machines it is cheap (between a 0.8x and 0.9x slower for 16 
 * steps), but it can have a significant impact on older machines.

 * SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING specifies how much sharp corners will be rounded.
 *
 * Range: [0, 100]; set it to 100 to disable corner detection.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The default settings only exist to serve as a starting point. You can modify them by editing SweetFX_settings.txt (optionally in real time) until you achieve your desired results. What sort of changes are you hoping to make to AC?


I will give the settings a shot but I suppose I have to be careful because I don't want to compromise stability and performance; I am getting about 95 FPS in AC Revelations at the moment with SweetFX at its default configuration and I"m playing @ 5160x2560.

I suppose what I want is the best visual fidelity possible. My rig and monitor setup is made to push these games to the fullest and so I want the best there is. I know that sounds vague but for instance, I have everything on "Ultra" in BF3 and use 2xMSAA and HBAO and still get 55-75 FPS @ 4800x2560. I want to use some inject-AA method in BF3 so I can get the visual boost but not the performance drop of MSAA. Which inject-AA works "best", in terms of visual quality, for BF3? I remember using it late last year when the injectFXAA first came out and some guy on this forum configured it well. Are there better ones out there now? If so, which one(s) do you recommend?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For antialiasing purposes (ignoring all the color tweaking and other stuff that SweetFX can do), the in-game AA in the AC series is quite good, but fails hard on transparency (as does all MSAA). So the best bet is to *use in game 4xMSAA + SweetFX SMAA.* FXAA/SMAA really helps in the first game, especially on the Animus. On the subsequent games, it's not as obvious, but still helps.
> The biggest benefit in all games from FXAA/SMAA is the reduction in pixel shimmer/crawl when moving, especially on subpixel features. If I posted some screenshots of the 4x SGSSAA + SweetFX that I use on NFS Hot Pursuit, you wouldn't be able to discern the difference between 4X SGSSAA only, and 4x SGSSAA + SweetFX. In motion though, adding SweetFX/SMAA/FXAA makes a huge difference.
> Also, if you aren't noticing an immediate difference, try setting "#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0" instead of the default 1. I find with it enabled things still look rather aliased to me. The sort of soft painterly look that SMAA/FXAA gives without added sharpening takes a bit to get used to but I rather like it in most games. An obvious exception was the in-game FXAA in DX:HR which was terrible compared to 2x SGSSAA.
> Also you can try upping the settings to get more aggressive edge detection. These are the values that mrhaandi used for the Ultra preset in injectSMAA.
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // (0.08-0.20) Edge detection threshold
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 // [0-98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0-16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25 // [0-100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.
> Here's a bunch of presets and full explanation of what they do straight from injectSMAA's SMAA.h file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SMAA Presets
> PRESET_LOW == 1
> SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.15
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 4
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
> SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100
> SMAA_PRESET_MEDIUM == 1
> SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 8
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
> SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100
> SMAA_PRESET_HIGH == 1
> SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 16
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8
> SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25
> SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA == 1
> SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
> SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25
> Configurable Defines
> * SMAA_THRESHOLD specifies the threshold or sensitivity to edges.
> * Lowering this value you will be able to detect more edges at the expense of
> * performance.
> *
> * Range: [0, 0.5]
> *   0.1 is a reasonable value, and allows to catch most visible edges.
> *   0.05 is a rather overkill value, that allows to catch 'em all.
> *
> *   If temporal supersampling is used, 0.2 could be a reasonable value, as low
> *   contrast edges are properly filtered by just 2x.
> * SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS specifies the maximum steps performed in the
> * horizontal/vertical pattern searches, at each side of the pixel.
> *
> * In number of pixels, it's actually the double. So the maximum line length
> * perfectly handled by, for example 16, is 64 (by perfectly, we meant that
> * longer lines won't look as good, but still antialiased).
> *
> * Range: [0, 98]
> * SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG specifies the maximum steps performed in the
> * diagonal pattern searches, at each side of the pixel. In this case we jump
> * one pixel at time, instead of two.
> *
> * Range: [0, 20]; set it to 0 to disable diagonal processing.
> *
> * On high-end machines it is cheap (between a 0.8x and 0.9x slower for 16
> * steps), but it can have a significant impact on older machines.
> * SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING specifies how much sharp corners will be rounded.
> *
> * Range: [0, 100]; set it to 100 to disable corner detection.


Thanks for this! I will try this out and let you know how it goes.

merged


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I will give the settings a shot but I suppose I have to be careful because I don't want to compromise stability and performance; I am getting about 95 FPS in AC Revelations at the moment with SweetFX at its default configuration and I"m playing @ 5160x2560.
> I suppose what I want is the best visual fidelity possible. My rig and monitor setup is made to push these games to the fullest and so I want the best there is. I know that sounds vague but for instance, I have everything on "Ultra" in BF3 and use 2xMSAA and HBAO and still get 55-75 FPS @ 4800x2560. I want to use some inject-AA method in BF3 so I can get the visual boost but not the performance drop of MSAA. Which inject-AA works "best", in terms of visual quality, for BF3? I remember using it late last year when the injectFXAA first came out and some guy on this forum configured it well. Are there better ones out there now? If so, which one(s) do you recommend?


Best visual quality is subjective. Given the variety of games and the fact that all the injection mods are configurable, it wouldn't be fair to outline a clear winner. I would personally vouch for the clean looks of SMAA used in SweetFX. You can tweak the custom preset manually or edit injector.ini and change "SMAA_PRESET_CUSTOM" to "SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA".

As for the other post processing options, you'll just have to try them out and see if you like them.


----------



## Derko1

If you want the best of the best... use supersampling. Then tweak colors/brightness through the injectors. I rarely use the injectors as a means for AA. I use it mainly for tweaking the look of the game and then use SSAA at 2x or 4x, depending on what I can get away with.


----------



## TFL Replica

Updated the OP. I will be doing Deus Ex Human Revolution soon and comparing the built-in FXAA and MLAA with custom SMAA using SweetFX.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If you want the best of the best... use supersampling. Then tweak colors/brightness through the injectors. I rarely use the injectors as a means for AA. I use it mainly for tweaking the look of the game and then use SSAA at 2x or 4x, depending on what I can get away with.


I tried the SweetFX @ Ultra and it was a negligible difference for my eyes(?). I would like to try this SuperSampling. I know the AA compatibility bits for AC Revelations is on that Guru3D forum but how does one use the SSAA exactly? Do I have to set MSAA and then SSAA or do I just choose SSAA and hit "Apply"? I like the "vibrance = 1" setting in the SweetFX but the overall AA leaves something wanting.


----------



## Bboy500

When I use any non-game AA for The Sims 3 My game crashes right before the loading screen. Any help on this? Or will Sims 3 just not work with it? Thanks.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I tried the SweetFX @ Ultra and it was a negligible difference for my eyes(?). I would like to try this SuperSampling. I know the AA compatibility bits for AC Revelations is on that Guru3D forum but how does one use the SSAA exactly? Do I have to set MSAA and then SSAA or do I just choose SSAA and hit "Apply"? I like the "vibrance = 1" setting in the SweetFX but the overall AA leaves something wanting.


I don't have the game and so it does not work with all games. The way I have had it work... is that I set the ingame MSAA to whatever I want... typically 2x or 4x and then go to something like radeonpro and make a profile for the game. Set it to the same amount of MSAA as in game and then turn on supersampling AA as the AA mode.

But for you... you would use the nvidia equivalent... nvidia inspector. Which I believe has even more options than what us ATI guys get.

So go crazy with it if your system supports it. With SSAA and down sampling... games look incredible. I like to use AA to the point that I do not see any flickering lines of aliasing anywhere.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't have the game and so it does not work with all games. The way I have had it work... is that I set the ingame MSAA to whatever I want... typically 2x or 4x and then go to something like radeonpro and make a profile for the game. Set it to the same amount of MSAA as in game and then turn on supersampling AA as the AA mode.
> But for you... you would use the nvidia equivalent... nvidia inspector. Which I believe has even more options than what us ATI guys get.
> So go crazy with it if your system supports it. With SSAA and down sampling... games look incredible. I like to use AA to the point that I do not see any flickering lines of aliasing anywhere.


I guess in NVidia Inspector, I would have to use "Override Application Settings" which means the in-game AA won't work. I would have to set the AA level in Inspector and then turn on SSAA as well. I will try out 4xMSAA and 4xSSAA with the AC Revelations AA compatibility bits and see. I know from past experience though that when I tried to use SGSSAA with MSAA for NFS Hot Pursuit, I got freakish flashing on the screen during the game so I had to turn that off and just use AA, usually 16xCSAA or 8xMSAA etc.

Will report back on what the results are.

Also, what is the optimal InjectFXAA profile for BF3? I know a couple of guys have tweaked the "regular" settings that can be downloaded (in the OP) and some of them look really good. I can't find where to download them.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> When I use any non-game AA for The Sims 3 My game crashes right before the loading screen. Any help on this? Or will Sims 3 just not work with it? Thanks.


Post your log.log file. Could be a permissions issue. Where is your game installed (full path)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Also, what is the optimal InjectFXAA profile for BF3? I know a couple of guys have tweaked the "regular" settings that can be downloaded (in the OP) and some of them look really good. I can't find where to download them.


There's a lot of older configs floating around. I did a quick search and found this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1185211/bf3-fxaa-inject-color-corection/60#post_15970511

You could either use it directly or draw inspiration from it and make your own config.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Post your log.log file. Could be a permissions issue. Where is your game installed (full path)?


log.log
Quote:


> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
> redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
> removing D3D11_CREATE_DEVICE_SINGLETHREADED flag
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory


I am using windows 8.

Edit: To be more specific on windows 8, its: Windows 8 Pro Edition.
Retail/Final not beta! Already activated.

Proof: http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/9839776/img/9839776.png

Not pirated, got it from this link because of subscription to msdn: https://msdn.microsoft.com/subscriptions/securedownloads/#searchTerm=&ProductFamilyId=481&Languages=en&PageSize=10&PageIndex=0&FileId=0

Just getting all that out of the way so you don't think its something to do with beta Windows or some crack.

Edit #2: UAC is off. I am on admin account. I have tried to "Run with admin".


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> I am using windows 8.
> Edit: To be more specific on windows 8, its: Windows 8 Pro Edition.
> Retail/Final not beta! Already activated.


Is the problem isolated to Sims 3? Have you tried any other games? I have seen scattered reports of dll overrides not working in Windows 8. I haven't been able to verify this because I don't have Windows 8.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't have the game and so it does not work with all games. The way I have had it work... is that I set the ingame MSAA to whatever I want... typically 2x or 4x and then go to something like radeonpro and make a profile for the game. Set it to the same amount of MSAA as in game and then turn on supersampling AA as the AA mode.


I couldn't find an option for supersampling in RadeonPro - I'm using the lastest final version - Are you using the development builds? (I can't run those at the moment - they require NT version 6 or above (Vista or above)
If it's not that, then I just haven't found the option yet. Could you take a screenshot of where to find it in RadeonPro?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> I couldn't find an option for supersampling in RadeonPro - I'm using the lastest final version - Are you using the development builds? (I can't run those at the moment - they require NT version 6 or above (Vista or above)
> If it's not that, then I just haven't found the option yet. Could you take a screenshot of where to find it in RadeonPro?


Regular build...


----------



## TFL Replica

*Deus Ex Human Revolution - SweetFX (SMAA) vs Built-In MLAA and FXAA High*

*No AA | SMAA | MLAA | FXAA*


----------



## Derko1

Care to share your SMAA settings? I am using it and it does not look anywhere near as good as yours.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Care to share your SMAA settings? I am using it and it does not look anywhere near as good as yours.


It's the ultra preset with more max search steps.









#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64 
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's the ultra preset with more max search steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05          #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64     #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25


So you are not using sweetfx? I know he uses custom as his preset... are you changing it to ultra?

I tried your settings and it's a huge improvement... I noticed one weird glitch, that shows a hexagon or might be a pentagon pattern overlayed the center of the screen in the opening scene when you are walking down the stairs. It went away and did not seem to come back though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So you are not using sweetfx? I know he uses custom as his preset... are you changing it to ultra?
> I tried your settings and it's a huge improvement... I noticed one weird glitch, that shows a hexagon or might be a pentagon pattern overlayed the center of the screen in the opening scene when you are walking down the stairs. It went away and did not seem to come back though.


It's possible to modify the Ultra preset and use that but I find it's far more convenient to just edit SweetFX_settings.txt and set the AA parameters there. You can find the other presets in SMAA.h and use their values as a starting point.


----------



## Derko1

Yep. That's what I have been doing. Any reason why I wouldn't just use those paramaters for all games? I'm guessing it doesn't look right with some? I just think this could just be my new ULTRA Ultra preset.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yep. That's what I have been doing. Any reason why I wouldn't just use those paramaters for all games? I'm guessing it doesn't look right with some? I just think this could just be my new ULTRA Ultra preset.


You could probably use those for all games or even make the AA stronger. You could try lowering the threshold and corner rounding parameters even further. The ultra preset is always a good, reliable starting point because it's satisfactory for most games. I only edit it when I'm feeling adventurous or when I just want a little more oomph.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is the problem isolated to Sims 3? Have you tried any other games? I have seen scattered reports of dll overrides not working in Windows 8. I haven't been able to verify this because I don't have Windows 8.


It worked with:
War Inc: Battlezone
Tomb Raider: Anniversary

It had no effect on:
Audiosurf
CS:GO (I might have put it in the wrong place for this one)

It crashed:
The Sims 3

Results seem to be diff on each game. All on Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> It worked with:
> War Inc: Battlezone
> Tomb Raider: Anniversary
> It had no effect on:
> Audiosurf
> CS:GO (I might have put it in the wrong place for this one)
> It crashed:
> The Sims 3
> Results seem to be diff on each game. All on Windows 8 Pro.


If CS:GO is anything like Black Mesa then it will require the files to be in two different locations. Take a look at the Black Mesa guide (in the OP, "Installation" section, under the "Exceptions" spoiler). Hopefully someone can comment on your Sims 3 issue.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If CS:GO is anything like Black Mesa then it will require the files to be in two different locations. Take a look at the Black Mesa guide (in the OP, "Installation" section, under the "Exceptions" spoiler). Hopefully someone can comment on your Sims 3 issue.


A folder with my name doesn't even exist. All the games I have installed (besides CS:GO) are not from valve. And CS:GO is in the common folder.

And I mostly need this for Sims 3. Other games run fine, but Sims 3 only runs fine with the AA off but then everything looks extremely ugly.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> A folder with my name doesn't even exist. All the games I have installed (besides CS:GO) are not from valve. And CS:GO is in the common folder.
> And I mostly need this for Sims 3. Other games run fine, but Sims 3 only runs fine with the AA off but then everything looks extremely ugly.


From my experience, if a game crashes then it's one of two things:

1)Permissions (you've convinced me that this is not the issue in this case, just make sure you run as admin anyway)

2)File locations

Since you mentioned your path was: C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\

Fire a shot in the dark and copy all the files to "The Sims 3" and "Game" in addition to "Bin". See if that changes anything.


----------



## Derko1

So I had not gotten a chance to try out SweetFX with Project CARS and it works great. It looks awesome... but I am unable to have the frame rate limited and also run sweetfx at the same time. The frame rate won't be limited if it's active. I'm using MSI AB to limit it btw. Anyway around this?

Edit: So to get them working together... you have to enable "comparability with modified Direct3D runtime libraries".


----------



## TFL Replica

*Arcania: Gothic 4 - SweetFX (SMAA+Vibrance+Dither)*


----------



## Derko1

I'm curuious but what type of performance do you get in that game... for me after getting out of the boat onto the island during the first part... it became unplayable. With my system I get around 12fps ALWAYS while it's raining. No matter the settings or tweaks that I use...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm curuious but what type of performance do you get in that game... for me after getting out of the boat onto the island during the first part... it became unplayable. With my system I get around 12fps ALWAYS while it's raining. No matter the settings or tweaks that I use...


The game is plagued by a handful of performance and stability issues. I loaded up my last save and waited for it to rain. Didn't have to wait too long as you can probably guess from the clouds. The framerate during rain was ~43-45fps and GPU usage was pegged at 99%. I forgot to save during the rain so I didn't test rain+SweetFX but it shouldn't be too different.


----------



## Derko1

So I disabled Crossfire... and I get the exact same performance. With crossfire on, I get 60fps everywhere, but when looking at towns. I get 10-30fps when looking at towns.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I disabled Crossfire... and I get the exact same performance. With crossfire on, I get 60fps everywhere, but when looking at towns. I get 10-30fps when looking at towns.


Is that 10-30fps with SweetFX or without it? How high is your GPU usage when the framerate drops like that?


----------



## Derko1

Oh that's with out... usage is around 80-99%... the game is total crap. I stopped playing it after that one hour that I spent trying to get it running well and getting to that point.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a user.cfg that contains r_supersample (suspected of being AAA) and r_msaa_level. I'll either manage to disable AAA or try and combine either of the built-in modes with an AA injection mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. This is the config I used for those Torchlight screenshots. Just rename to SweetFX_settings.h (can't attach .h files) and copy it over, overwriting the default settings file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetFX_settings.txt 5k .txt file
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to find a way to disable the annoying film grain in Crysis 2 because even the slightest amount of sharpening also sharpens the film grain.


Hi. I'm having an issue with Torchlight 2 with this file. When I try the default files from sweetfx, the game starts as normal. When I replaced the settings file with your custom file, the game crashes to the desktop. I'm getting the following errors:

SweetFX\Shaders\Tonemap.h(21,8): warning X3206: implicit truncation of vector type
SweetFX\Shaders\Sepia.h(14,14): warning X3206: 'lerp': implicit truncation of vector type
SweetFX\Shaders\Vibrance.h(27,37): error X3004: undeclared identifier 'Vibrance'


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Hi. I'm having an issue with Torchlight 2 with this file. When I try the default files from sweetfx, the game starts as normal. When I replaced the settings file with your custom file, the game crashes to the desktop. I'm getting the following errors:
> SweetFX\Shaders\Tonemap.h(21,8): warning X3206: implicit truncation of vector type
> SweetFX\Shaders\Sepia.h(14,14): warning X3206: 'lerp': implicit truncation of vector type
> SweetFX\Shaders\Vibrance.h(27,37): error X3004: undeclared identifier 'Vibrance'


That is because the SweetFX versions do not match. That settings file was for SweetFX 1.0 and I'm guessing you're trying to use it with SweetFX 1.1.1. It's crashing because the variable names are different. As an example, SweetFX 1.0 uses "#define Vibrance_strength" but SweetFX 1.1.1 uses "#define Vibrance".

You can either try to reconfigure the new config file to resemble the old one in terms of the parameter values (you'd have to guess what value to use for the new vibrance) or download SweetFX 1.0 *here*.

If neither of those solutions appeal to you, I will create and upload a Torchlight 2 config for SweetFX 1.1.1 in the next couple of days.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That is because the SweetFX versions do not match. That settings file was for SweetFX 1.0 and I'm guessing you're trying to use it with SweetFX 1.1.1. It's crashing because the variable names are different. As an example, SweetFX 1.0 uses "#define Vibrance_strength" but SweetFX 1.1.1 uses "#define Vibrance".
> 
> You can either try to reconfigure the new config file to resemble the old one in terms of the parameter values (you'd have to guess what value to use for the new vibrance) or download SweetFX 1.0 *here*.
> 
> If neither of those solutions appeal to you, I will create and upload a Torchlight 2 config for SweetFX 1.1.1 in the next couple of days.


As always, you're a lifesaver! Thanks again!


----------



## TFL Replica

*Torchlight 2 - SweetFX*













As promised, a config for Torchlight 2 using SweetFX 1.1.1. As with my Torchlight 1 preset, the aim was to make the game slightly grittier/darker. Extract and rename to SweetFX_Settings.txt and overwrite or use as a preset.

SweetFX_settings_TL2.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## Derko1

Can't wait to try it! I love your presets! Thank you so much for continually sharing... take +1mil imaginary rep!


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks.









Remember to disable the game's built-in AA. Leaving it on won't cause the game to crash but your injector will have no effect.


----------



## Derko1

File does not work btw. There's an error when trying to download.


----------



## TFL Replica

Should be working now. For some reason, uploading as a text file resulted in the error you mentioned but zipping the text file worked.


----------



## TFL Replica

Here is Torchlight 2 with SweetFX and MSI Afterburner's OSD. The correct offset values for my 1080p screen were 180 and 10 (to avoid getting obscured by the pet interface in the top left corner).


----------



## doninss

top hit for "sweetfx smaa riva tuner osd" thru google was this topic. i'm glad you included the osd info, thanx.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Borderlands 2 - SweetFX (Custom SMAA)*


----------



## LMP

I just tried SweetFX on iRacing (iracing.com) and it looks slightly better than the game's AA at max.

I have the games anisotropic filtering turned on at 16X should I turn it off?

Does SweetFX do anisotropic filtering?

How do I set the SweetFX_settings.txt so that I get the smoothest lines possible or is it at max already?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMP*
> 
> I just tried SweetFX on iRacing (iracing.com) and it looks slightly better than the game's AA at max.
> I have the games anisotropic filtering turned on at 16X should I turn it off?
> Does SweetFX do anisotropic filtering?


SweetFX does not do anisotropic filtering. Leave AF at 16x for the best image quality.

Quote:


> How do I set the SweetFX_settings.txt so that I get the smoothest lines possible or is it at max already?


The default settings are okay but you can get better quality AA by modifying the parameters. You'll generally want to reduce threshold and increase max search steps. Corner rounding will round sharp corners but it can have quite a negative impact on text if you're not careful with it.

The Ultra preset is a good starting point. You can use the Ultra preset by editing injector.ini and changing SMAA_PRESET_CUSTOM to SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA. Alternatively you can edit SweetFX_settings.txt and use the following values

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32 
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25

The SweetFX_settings.txt (custom preset) method is superior because it gives you the ability to try out your own AA settings.


----------



## LMP

Would it help if I shut off, #define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMP*
> 
> Would it help if I shut off, #define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 ?


Yes. Setting that to 0 will help you get better AA.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition - SweetFX* *(SMAA+LumaSharpen+HDR+Tonemap+Vibrance)*











Edit: Added preset for SweetFX 1.3.

SSFIVAE_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## AbdullahG

Hey, I'm having trouble getting an SMAA mod to work with Fallout: New Vegas.

This is the SMAA Mod: http://fallout3.nexusmods.com/mods/18115
This is the mod I am trying to get it to work with: http://newvegas.nexusmods.com/mods/47632

I'm using the ENB version of the SMAA Mod. I followed the instructions step-by-step. The mod is for Fallout 3, but has been confirmed to work with New Vegas as well. Unfortunately, I'm one of the few who cannot get it to work. I have no other mods besides the one's mentioned installed. I have all my AA settings in my NVIDIA Control Panel at Off/Application Only and my in-game settings on off. Is there any advice anyone can provide?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Hey, I'm having trouble getting an SMAA mod to work with Fallout: New Vegas.
> This is the SMAA Mod: http://fallout3.nexusmods.com/mods/18115
> This is the mod I am trying to get it to work with: http://newvegas.nexusmods.com/mods/47632
> I'm using the ENB version of the SMAA Mod. I followed the instructions step-by-step. The mod is for Fallout 3, but has been confirmed to work with New Vegas as well. Unfortunately, I'm one of the few who cannot get it to work. I have no other mods besides the one's mentioned installed. I have all my AA settings in my NVIDIA Control Panel at Off/Application Only and my in-game settings on off. Is there any advice anyone can provide?


Have you been able to get the ENB mod to work separately?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you been able to get the ENB mod to work separately?


Yes, the ENB works fine without the SMAA mod. However, the ENB mod requires AA to be off in order to function, and the only way to enable AA is through the SMAA mod.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yes, the ENB works fine without the SMAA mod. However, the ENB mod requires AA to be off in order to function, and the only way to enable AA is through the SMAA mod.


Try this

1)Delete all SMAA/ENB files in your Fallout: NV folder

2)Reinstall ENB and confirm that it's working by launching the game

3)Download SweetFX from *here* and extract it somewhere other than the game's folder

4)Rename d3d9.dll to something else (for example: sweet.dll)

5)Copy the files over
6)Edit enbseries ini so the top section looks like this

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=sweet.dll

7)Before you run the game, disable all overlays (Steam, MSI AB, etc...) as an extra precaution


----------



## AbdullahG

I tried your advice, but I could not get it to work. I finally got a response from the ENB mod creator, and he said the newest d3d9.dll his mod uses doesn't allow for any AA injector or mod to work ATM. Well, that sucks. Thank you for providing the help though, and if I ever need help again, I'll look towards your advice


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I tried your advice, but I could not get it to work. I finally got a response from the ENB mod creator, and he said the newest d3d9.dll his mod uses doesn't allow for any AA injector or mod to work ATM. Well, that sucks. Thank you for providing the help though, and if I ever need help again, I'll look towards your advice


No problem. I know the main ENB dev was trying to implement different types of built-in AA but I'm not aware of any progress on that front. You could try your luck with an older version of d3d9.dll.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys Can I use SMAA in Metro2033?

I tried but I'm not sure it works because I don't see difference


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys Can I use SMAA in Metro2033?
> I tried but I'm not sure it works because I don't see difference


Make sure you're not using the game's built-in adaptive anti-aliasing (AAA). See my Metro 2033 screenshots in the OP. What I did was disable all AA in the config files, changed them to read only and then changed the AA to MSAA ingame. It looks like it worked.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Make sure you're not using the game's built-in adaptive anti-aliasing (AAA). See my Metro 2033 screenshots in the OP. What I did was disable all AA in the config files, changed them to read only and then changed the AA to MSAA ingame. It looks like it worked.


I copied all SMAA files inside the game folder but how Can I disable built-in AAA? And how Can I attivate the SMAA?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I copied all SMAA files inside the game folder but how Can I disable built-in AAA? And how Can I attivate the SMAA?


You don't need to do anything else to activate SMAA. Edit AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033\user.cfg and Program Files (x86)\METRO 2033\user.cfg so the values are as follows

msaa 0

r_msaa_level 0

r_supersample 0

Then set them to read only and choose MSAA ingame.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You don't need to do anything else to activate SMAA. Edit AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033\user.cfg and Program Files (x86)\METRO 2033\user.cfg so the values are as follows
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> msaa 0r_msaa_level 0r_supersample 0
> 
> Then set them to read only and choose MSAA ingame.


Ah ok, I didn't know that! Thanks a lot!

And to deactivate the in-game AAA? Just editing those two files.cfg?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Ah ok, I didn't know that! Thanks a lot!
> And to deactivate the in-game AAA? Just editing those two files.cfg?


Edit them both, set them to read only and then hop in the game and change the AA setting to MSAA. If you leave it on AAA, it still won't work.


----------



## Luca T

Thanks a lot!
Does smaa work well?
Which is the improvement?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Does smaa work well?
> Which is the improvement?


It worked quite well. I used SweetFX to also improve the sharpness and colors. See the results *here*. Middle click on the images to open them in new tabs (full size).


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It worked quite well. I used SweetFX to also improve the sharpness and colors. See the results *here*. Middle click on the images to open them in new tabs (full size).


Sorry for my very low knowledge about it, what is sweetfx? What does it do?

Is there a kind of AA injector that works better than others?
Is there difference between working with Nvidia-card or Ati-card? (I have 7970 with 650 for PhysX)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Sorry for my very low knowledge about it, what is sweetfx? What does it do?
> Is there a kind of AA injector that works better than others?


SweetFX is the latest and greatest when it comes to AA injectors. It combines SMAA with some really cool post processing effects such as LumaSharpen and Vibrance. Give it a try.

Quote:


> Is there difference between working with Nvidia-card or Ati-card? (I have 7970 with 650 for PhysX)


There is no difference. That's another one of the great things about these AA injectors. They work equally well on both brands.


----------



## Luca T

So in your opinion would you always deactivate the AA of games and use an AA-injector?

Would you choose this sweetFx between all the injector?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> So in your opinion would you always deactivate the AA of games and use an AA-injector?


It depends on the game. I've outlined the most common reasons to use an AA injector at the top of the *first post*. It's important to remember that these tools can do much more than just AA.

Quote:


> Would you choose this sweetFx between all the injector?


Yes. SweetFX offers the best features and is still under active development by Ceejay.DK. He checks this thread every 1-2 days so if you have any questions/suggestions for him, feel free to ask.


----------



## Luca T

Just few question more then I will not bother you anymore









Is the sweetfx's installation like the other injector?

Just copy files in the game's main directory?

What is EnB? Can I use both sweetfx and EnB?

Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Just few question more then I will not bother you anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the sweetfx's installation like the other injector?
> Just copy files in the game's main directory?


Yes, it's installed just like any other injector.

Quote:


> What is EnB? Can I use both sweetfx and EnB?
> Thanks


ENB is a mod that tweaks the game's graphics by adjusting the lighting and colors, adding ambient occlusion and things like that. For further information check out its main website *here*.

You can combine ENB and SweetFX thanks to ENB's proxy library feature and tweak them both. As an example, I reduced ENB's saturation and enabled SweetFX's Vibrance for my Skyrim screenshots.


----------



## Luca T

What about the impact on fps of this aa injectors?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> What about the impact on fps of this aa injectors?


The FPS impact is generally lower than other AA methods.


----------



## Luca T

I will try immediately when I arrive at home!
Thanks for everything!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You don't need to do anything else to activate SMAA. Edit AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033\user.cfg and Program Files (x86)\METRO 2033\user.cfg so the values are as follows
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> msaa 0r_msaa_level 0r_supersample 0
> 
> Then set them to read only and choose MSAA ingame.


I found the Program Files (x86)\METRO 2033\user.cfg , But I have inside program files (X86)\Steam

But I dind't find AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033\user.cfg


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I found the Program Files (x86)\METRO 2033\user.cfg , But I have inside program files (X86)\Steam
> But I dind't find AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033\user.cfg


Full path to that is: C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Full path to that is: C:\Users\\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033


Yes I found that but I don't have any "user.cfg" in there

I have saves in that folder


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes I found that but I don't have any "user.cfg" in there
> I have saves in that folder


If I recall, the second user.cfg holds the temporary settings while the one in the game folder keeps the defaults. Or it may be that the steam version only has one config file. At any rate, try testing the game the way it is. Run it, switch to MSAA and load one of your saves. Toggle SweetFX with scroll lock to test that it's working.

SweetFX 1.2 is finally here! Can't wait to try out the new DPX shader.

*Download SweetFX 1.2*



Spoiler: Changelog 



Fixed a rounding problem on AMD hardware with the dither shader
Included user-made presets - look in the SweetFX/Presets/ folder
Updated and expanded documentation
Minor speed improvements to most of the shaders
Default settings use more conservative sharpening based on user feedback
Vibrance is now enabled by default and its default value is more conservative
Better default Sepia settings
Vignette now more uniformly darkens all the color channels of the screen edges
Added the DPX shader - settings still need a lot of work though


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm definitely gonna try it out. I got AA working with an ENB, but I have to use older versions of the files to get it working. I'm going to see later if I can get newer versions working with the SweetFX tomorrow.


----------



## TFL Replica

Here's the new DPX shader in action. This particular DPX config appears to make the game's colors colder. Overall, these settings make this game darker, clearer and colder. DPX is still new and confusing for me so I plan on testing this on other games.

*Stalker SoC (+L.U.R.K) - SweetFX (SMAA+HDR+Tonemap+Vibrance+DPX)*

 

 

 

 

Here's the last screenshot with everything disabled except for DPX and SMAA so you can directly compare the colors.



These settings are for SweetFX 1.2

SweetFX_settings_Stalker.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## Derko1

*Titan Quest
SweetFX 1.2 (SMAA, Luma Sharpening, Dithering, DPX, Tone Mapping, Bloom) + both with 8xSSAA/16xAF*







SweetFX_TitanQuest.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice screenshots! Titan Quest still looks really good compared to the more recent ARPGs. Mind posting your settings?


----------



## Derko1

Uploaded it to the original post.

Thanks! You're right... I'm actually impressed by how good it looks. I used the default SMAA and sharpening, I gotta work on them still and I thought the default DPX settings looked good.









Some more... no comparison shots this time though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Added selection of all screenshots contributed so far, to the OP.


----------



## Derko1

Good job! It's awesome to have a database of sorts that can be built up on.









One correction is the ones for burnout... are actually NFS Hot Pursuit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Good job! It's awesome to have a database of sorts that can be built up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One correction is the ones for burnout... are actually NFS Hot Pursuit.


Fixed. More driving games would be nice.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Fixed. More driving games would be nice.


I've got a bunch. I'll post some shots throughout the next few days.


----------



## TFL Replica

*WH40k: Dawn of War - Soulstorm*

*SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen+Bloom+HDR+Vibrance)*


----------



## headcracker

lol ig in cron base tearing it up. That is one noobcron losing to ig lol


----------



## TFL Replica

*Drakensang - The River of Time*

*SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen+HDR+DPX) *


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Holycow! That game looks just as good as the witcher 2


----------



## Derko1

Wow! That does look really cool. Never heard of the game... just added it to my watched list over a gamersgate. It looks like the whole pack of 2 games and expansion were on sale for 10 bucks just a little over a month ago. So I'm sure it'll go on sale again at some point.


----------



## Derko1

*Diablo 3

SweetFX 1.2 (SMAA+Luma Sharpen+Bloom+HDR+ToneMapping+Technicolor+Sepia+Dither+DPX)*
Before/After







Diablo III.zip 103k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Added.









If you liked games like Neverwinter Nights and Dragon Age, you'll love Drakensang. More lesser known European RPGs coming up.


----------



## AbdullahG

I cannot seem to get SMAA in SweetFX working with Fallout: New Vegas. I don't have any ENB mods, but I do have several other mods installed. Using standard AA works great with those mods though, but SMAA doesn't seem to work at all. All the other shaders work fine strangely, just not SMAA.

I'm thinking that my AA settings may be doing something:



I might try FXAA and the standalone SMAA mod to get something working, but I just want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks okay to me. Anti-aliasing mode should also be set to "Application-controlled" in nvidia inspector rather than override (though I doubt that's the source of this problem). Give that a try.


----------



## dare2die

I had trouble getting Might & Magic Heroes VI to start using ANY of the injectors...

Then i found out that LucidLogix Virtu MVP was the cause. Just wanted to give the heads up to anyone else with a Sandy Bridge system who's having problems...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dare2die*
> 
> I had trouble getting Might & Magic Heroes VI to start using ANY of the injectors...
> Then i found out that LucidLogix Virtu MVP was the cause. Just wanted to give the heads up to anyone else with a Sandy Bridge system who's having problems...


Thanks for the heads up. Added that info to the OP.

*Divinity II: Ego Draconis (The initial release, not the remastered version)*

*SweetFX (SMAA+LumaSharpen+HDR+DPX)*


----------



## Derko1

Are you far in the game TFL? That's one of the games that I have not touched yet... that is just sitting in my backlog. I tried it momentarily and had some performance issues. Tried a few things to get it working right and then gave up. Have not touched it since then. If remember correctly, my issue was with stuttering... I doubt it's gotten fixed.

Looks good though!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are you far in the game TFL? That's one of the games that I have not touched yet... that is just sitting in my backlog. I tried it momentarily and had some performance issues. Tried a few things to get it working right and then gave up. Have not touched it since then. If remember correctly, my issue was with stuttering... I doubt it's gotten fixed.
> Looks good though!


The screenshots are all from the beginning of the game (slayer initiation). I had abandoned this game years ago because of performance issues and flawed ingame AA (Old Gamebyro HDR+AA issue). Now I can at least give the game a fair chance. It looks a lot better than I remember. As for the performance, aside from the menus taking way longer to open than they should, I haven't noticed any lag/stuttering.

The sequel, Divinity 2: The Dragon Knight Saga supposedly includes a remastered version of the first game. According to reviews, it uses an updated version of the Gamebryo engine and has better lighting and performance. I have yet to investigate those claims or play far enough to decide if I'd want the remastered version.

Thanks to AA injection, I can now actually play this game and find out what it was about.


----------



## Derko1

I have the sequel version and just tried it again... and same thing. Performance isn't really the issue... it's mainly stuttering that is the problem. I remember trying a million things and none would work. It even has settings in the menu for preventing the stuttering and it doesn't help one bit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have the sequel version and just tried it again... and same thing. Performance isn't really the issue... it's mainly stuttering that is the problem. I remember trying a million things and none would work. It even has settings in the menu for preventing the stuttering and it doesn't help one bit.


If you're referring to microstutter, that's a fundamental issue in the Gamebryo engine (especially the older versions of it). Oblivion and Fallout 3/NV are also affected. That reminds me. I need to reinstall Fallout NV.


----------



## dare2die

Including my first ever post on my first ever day here to the OP... You do me a great honor!! XD

Anyway, sorry if it was asked before, but is there anyway to have the sharpen filter applied BEFORE smaa? It's just a personal preference, i like to sharpen blurry/bad/console textures first, THEN evenly smooth the entire scene. Mostly to avoid the final product looking rough & coarse. Would also help me fix the "Also sharpens the antialiased edges" that CeeJay was talking bout regarding his Luma Sharpen.


----------



## TFL Replica

Forcing the sharpening pass to occur before the AA pass should be possible by editing the header files. I'll test this using exaggerated sharpening values to highlight any differences.

Edit: Looks like swapping the sharpening and AA passes just messes up the image.

 **


----------



## TFL Replica

*Fallout New Vegas*
Anti-Aliasing Shootout


*NoAA*


*SMAA*


*FXAA*


*4xMSAA*


*2xSSAA*


*2xSGSSAA*


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dare2die*
> 
> Including my first ever post on my first ever day here to the OP... You do me a great honor!! XD
> Anyway, sorry if it was asked before, but is there anyway to have the sharpen filter applied BEFORE smaa? It's just a personal preference, i like to sharpen blurry/bad/console textures first, THEN evenly smooth the entire scene. Mostly to avoid the final product looking rough & coarse. Would also help me fix the "Also sharpens the antialiased edges" that CeeJay was talking bout regarding his Luma Sharpen.


I've actually gotten that idea too, but haven't had the time to try it out.
It's not as simple as it sounds though, but maybe after I release 1.3 I'll take a look at it.

Still I have lots of other stuff to do too and too little time - no promises.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Forcing the sharpening pass to occur before the AA pass should be possible by editing the header files. I'll test this using exaggerated sharpening values to highlight any differences.
> Edit: Looks like swapping the sharpening and AA passes just messes up the image.


Yeah .. like I said, it's not that simple.

I think maybe you forgot to correct for gamma or maybe you didn't pass the right values.

Still I think you've stumbled onto an oil painting like effect


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Yeah .. like I said, it's not that simple.
> I think maybe you forgot to correct for gamma or maybe you didn't pass the right values.
> Still I think you've stumbled onto an oil painting like effect


You're right, it does kind of look like an oil painting effect. So now we know what happens if the gamma correction code is executed after the LumaSharpen pass.


----------



## CeeJayDK

For SGSSAA try these flags :
http://whoisjimothy.com/public/dishonored_nspector.png

Jim2point0 said he uses these for his beautiful Dishonored and Borderland 2 shots.
These flags should be sharper and not blur as much as other SGSSAA flags.

These flags are for SGSSAA 4x but I'm sure it works well for 2x too.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> For SGSSAA try these flags :
> http://whoisjimothy.com/public/dishonored_nspector.png
> Jim2point0 said he uses these for his beautiful Dishonored and Borderland 2 shots.
> These flags should be sharper and not blur as much as other SGSSAA flags.
> These flags are for SGSSAA 4x but I'm sure it works well for 2x too.


Thanks, I'll give those settings a shot.


----------



## CeeJayDK

LumaSharpen is already in gamma space, so if you do the linear to gamma space conversion on it you end up doing gamma twice which makes it really dark.

So you either need to do a gamma to linear after Lumasharpen , then do SMAA which works in Linear space and then do linear to gamma after again.
Or do lumasharpen in Linear space which means using the linear sampler instead of the gamma sampler - doing it in linear space will affect how the sharpening will look - I'm not sure if it will be better or worse though.

If I could I'd like to do all the samples in linear space because that is faster on nvidia hardware.

Anyways as I said .. not so simple.


----------



## TFL Replica

Here's a repeat of the 2xSGSSAA screenshot using Jim2point0's dishonored nv inspector settings. It's less blurry than 0x0000F0C1 at the cost of slightly more visible aliasing.


----------



## Baasha

Okay I'm back on this thread again after setting up my rig just the way I want it; recently upgraded RAM to 32GB 2133Mhz.









First question is what are the best SMAA settings for BF3? I used to use Kcuestag's FXAAInjector for BF3 but after that article about how DICE might ban players for using color correction, I removed it. Does SMAA face the same risk? Is anyone using SMAA in BF3 without issue? If so, what are the best settings?

Secondly, I just got Borderlands 2 and want to know what the best settings for those are. The link this thread to that guy "Jim" who posted some screenshots of that game are just incredible. Would love some advice on that.

Thanks.


----------



## dare2die

Thanks for your replies Ceejay! It's ok, i'm grateful enough to have your SMAA+sharpening for now.
It's just a preference i picked up after playing The Witcher 2. I enabled in-game sharpening then tested with injected FXAA & SMAA. I found the result preferable to the in-game AA+sharpen, coz ground textures especially (that didn't support AF) would look oddly sharp from the wrong angles. Adding external smoothing after the sharpening would clean up the mess


----------



## Rayce185

Hi and thanks for the great SweetFX Tool!
I'm trying to get it to sharpen the edges properly in Black Mesa... But I can't seem to get it to do so properly:

 

I used the preset, but is there anything else I could do?

EDIT: Nevermind, I just applied these settings to the nVidiaInspector:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> For SGSSAA try these flags :
> http://whoisjimothy.com/public/dishonored_nspector.png
> Jim2point0 said he uses these for his beautiful Dishonored and Borderland 2 shots.
> These flags should be sharper and not blur as much as other SGSSAA flags.
> These flags are for SGSSAA 4x but I'm sure it works well for 2x too.


Result:


Thanks again for this amazing tool! =)


----------



## Derko1

TFL did you ever post your settings for Metro 2033 or Crysis? I'm looking through the thread and could have swore that you did... since now I own Crysis I wanted to give it shot.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay I'm back on this thread again after setting up my rig just the way I want it; recently upgraded RAM to 32GB 2133Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First question is what are the best SMAA settings for BF3? I used to use Kcuestag's FXAAInjector for BF3 but after that article about how DICE might ban players for using color correction, I removed it. Does SMAA face the same risk? Is anyone using SMAA in BF3 without issue? If so, what are the best settings?
> Secondly, I just got Borderlands 2 and want to know what the best settings for those are. The link this thread to that guy "Jim" who posted some screenshots of that game are just incredible. Would love some advice on that.
> Thanks.


I don't have BF3 but from what I understand, the article was referring to a hack that not only allowed the tweaking of colors but also changing weapon damage, recoil, etc... FXAA and SMAA are safe because all they do is perform post processing on the final image. They can't modify the game's files or give anyone an unfair advantage. As for the SGSSAA used in those Borderlands 2 screenshots, get nvidia inspector and modify the settings according to the screenshot Ceejay posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> TFL did you ever post your settings for Metro 2033 or Crysis? I'm looking through the thread and could have swore that you did... since now I own Crysis I wanted to give it shot.


Actually, I only posted the screenshots and installation guides for those. I used the SMAA Ultra preset for Crysis and default SMAA with 1.5 LumaSharpen for Metro 2033. Crysis turned out to be one of the best games for AA injection (hence its status as the album cover). It just looks and performs great.


----------



## Bboy500

Can anyone post the settings for sweetfx but make it comparable to 2x AA without anything extra?

I'm running NBA 2K13 on my laptop almost maxed out very smoothly, but the in-game AA 2x halfs my FPS. Every FXAA I find has a bunch of useless things enabled that I don't need.

I just want minimal AA because the only thing left that looks bad in my NBA 2K13 is the jaggies, even 1x AA would be fine for me. I tried messing around with settings but I either crash the game or my custom settings just plain don't work.

1x AA or 2x AA for FXAA is all I want. Would appreciate it as I seem to be bad with making my own settings.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Fallout New Vegas (2xSGSSAA)*

*SweetFX (LumaSharpen, Vibrance, HDR and DPX)*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Can anyone post the settings for sweetfx but make it comparable to 2x AA without anything extra?
> I'm running NBA 2K13 on my laptop almost maxed out very smoothly, but the in-game AA 2x halfs my FPS. Every FXAA I find has a bunch of useless things enabled that I don't need.
> I just want minimal AA because the only thing left that looks bad in my NBA 2K13 is the jaggies, even 1x AA would be fine for me. I tried messing around with settings but I either crash the game or my custom settings just plain don't work.
> 1x AA or 2x AA for FXAA is all I want. Would appreciate it as I seem to be bad with making my own settings.


If you're only interested in AA, download and use Inject SMAA 1.2. There's no configuration required and no extra shader effects.


----------



## Cykososhull

TFL, how did you get STALKER to work? I tried this mod this morning but to no avail for STALKER CS. Did you have to disable the in game AA? I keep getting CTD upon launch. I would love this for the STALKER series.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> TFL, how did you get STALKER to work? I tried this mod this morning but to no avail for STALKER CS. Did you have to disable the in game AA? I keep getting CTD upon launch. I would love this for the STALKER series.


For CS, the injector is installed a bit differently. You need to copy the dlls and injector.ini to the bin folder then put everything else in the main Stalker folder.


----------



## Bboy500

Tried SMAA but it has a worse hit on my performance then regular AA.

Guess I cant use AA on my laptop then, thanks. Was hoping I could pull off 2x but nope.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Tried SMAA but it has a worse hit on my performance then regular AA.
> Guess I cant use AA on my laptop then, thanks. Was hoping I could pull off 2x but nope.


Before you throw in the towel, try editing injector.ini and changing SMAA_PRESET_HIGH to SMAA_PRESET_LOW or SMAA_PRESET_MEDIUM. That should decrease the performance hit.


----------



## Leito360

Hi everyone!
TFL, you did a fantastic tweak for Torchlight 2. I probably going to use it as a reference to make my own.

I just was wondering, Is it possible to get banned from Battle.Net for using the SweetFX injector?
Because tweaking Diablo 3 was great to recover some of the gritty/darker tone we had in the previous versions, but I think everyone here knows how the people at Blizzard behaves when you do some modding to their games.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> TFL, you did a fantastic tweak for Torchlight 2. I probably going to use it as a reference to make my own.
> I just was wondering, Is it possible to get banned from Battle.Net for using the SweetFX injector?
> Because tweaking Diablo 3 was great to recover some of the gritty/darker tone we had in the previous versions, but I think everyone here knows how the people at Blizzard behaves when you do some modding to their games.


All game modifications run the risk of being identified as hacks. Having said that, AA injectors don't modify the game's files or memory structures and they don't allow players to cheat, so a ban in a pretty much non-competitive game like D3 would be extremely illogical and unlikely.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> For CS, the injector is installed a bit differently. You need to copy the dlls and injector.ini to the bin folder then put everything else in the main Stalker folder.


I tried this but it still ctd. If I'm running dx9, don't I only copy over the dx9 dll's? Also afaik, it shouldn't interfere with installed mods.


----------



## AbdullahG

Seems like you can get SweetFX working in New Vegas. Looks nice, although I'm still having trouble. I'm gonna try it again later today or on Friday.


----------



## Cykososhull

I keep getting this, although I have the proper files in their needed files.
full path: E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\d3d9.fx(72,10): error X1507: failed to open source file: 'SweetFX\Shaders\SMAA.h'


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I keep getting this, although I have the proper files in their needed files.
> full path: E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
> E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\d3d9.fx(72,10): error X1507: failed to open source file: 'SweetFX\Shaders\SMAA.h'


Looks like it can't find the header files. Have you copied the SweetFX folder to the Stalker Clear Sky folder?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks like it can't find the header files. Have you copied the SweetFX folder to the Stalker Clear Sky folder?


Thanks TFL. I originally took out all the files from the SweetFX folder. I wasn't sure that you just had to unpack the 'whole' folder. Thanks. Your preset makes the game look dark and gritty, even for CS. Definitely took a fps hit, but my 7970 still keeps me at 50fps and above.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks TFL. I originally took out all the files from the SweetFX folder. I wasn't sure that you just had to unpack the 'whole' folder. Thanks. Your preset makes the game look dark and gritty, even for CS. Definitely took a fps hit, but my 7970 still keeps me at 50fps and above.


Glad to have helped.


----------



## Alonjar

I guess if I wanted to hack a FoV for 3 screen play that would just be a variable in the client eh?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> I guess if I wanted to hack a FoV for 3 screen play that would just be a variable in the cient eh?


Not sure which game you're referring to here but AA Injectors are not capable of hacking the FoV.


----------



## TFL Replica

Time to breathe some life into this game.

*Mount&Blade Warband*

*SweetFX(SMAA, LumaSharpen, HDR, Vibrance, Sepia, DPX)*













Edit: Here is the preset for SweetFX 1.2.

Mount&Blade_Warband_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## CeeJayDK

Lovely screenshots TFL.

Remember to post presets for them.
I learn from peoples presets and both include presets with sweetfx and sometimes adjust the default settings based on them.


----------



## Derko1

Speaking about default settings... you have a value in defogging for the 1.2 release. So every time tone mapping is enabled, it also adds the defogging. To me the image was a bit green/yellow when enabling tone mapping. I just couldn't figure out why, until I noticed a value in there.

Just thought I'd mention it, since I'm guessing it was not intentional.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Lovely screenshots TFL.
> Remember to post presets for them.
> I learn from peoples presets and both include presets with sweetfx and sometimes adjust the default settings based on them.


Thanks CeeJay. I've edited my post and added a preset for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Speaking about default settings... you have a value in defogging for the 1.2 release. So every time tone mapping is enabled, it also adds the defogging. To me the image was a bit green/yellow when enabling tone mapping. I just couldn't figure out why, until I noticed a value in there.
> Just thought I'd mention it, since I'm guessing it was not intentional.


I always go through all the parameters when using Tonemap. The default values for defog could be changed to remove yellow instead since that hue is very commonly complained about in modern video games (Deus Ex HR would be one example).


----------



## Rayce185

Has anyone tried out this new TXAA that nVidia integrated into their newest drivers?

http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/TXAA


----------



## CeeJayDK

Your DPX settings are now the default in 1.3

I like how you and Derko1 have used DPX to create a sunburned look, like it's a hot summer day.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Has anyone tried out this new TXAA that nVidia integrated into their newest drivers?
> http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/TXAA


I'm guessing no, seeing how TXAA support have only been included in a single game so far (The Secret World) and the technique requires a Geforce 6xx series card which not that many people have.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> I'm guessing no, seeing how TXAA support have only been included in a single game so far (The Secret World) and the technique requires a Geforce 6xx series card which not that many people have.


Good to know!

Is there a trick to get Burnout Paradise running properly? I'm not seeing anything in 3D5 %(or loads of clipping errors) when using SweetFX with driver based MSAA


----------



## TFL Replica

*SweetFX 1.3* is out. There are some exciting new shaders in this version and I'm really looking forward to experimenting with them. Enjoy.









Quote:


> Adds the Lift Gamma Gain shader which lets users adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights.
> Adds the Curves shader which uses S-curves to adjust the contrast of the image
> Adds the Splitscreen shader which makes it easier to do comparison screenshots and videos.
> Reversed the DPX blend setting so smaller numbers now mean less effect and not more (it's more logical this way)
> Better default DPX settings
> More conservative default Vibrance settings (down from 0.20 to 0.15)
> All settings in the settings file now have ranges. (preperations for an upcomming GUI)


----------



## Derko1

Awesome! Can't wait to play around with it!


----------



## Rayce185

Great! I'm trying it out right now =)

Is there a way to get it to work with "The Walking Dead"? I copied the D3D files over into the savegame folder as recommended in the log, since the game wouldn't start with them in the game folder. But there is still no difference in the game...

And turning of MSAA in the nvInspector makes textures disappear, just as in Burnout Paradise...


----------



## Derko1

I was just wondering... I would love to take more pics to post comparisons, but I can never get the injector function to take shots. I've moved the key binding to something else... and it typically will rarely work. Any idea why?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Great! I'm trying it out right now =)
> Is there a way to get it to work with "The Walking Dead"? I copied the D3D files over into the savegame folder as recommended in the log, since the game wouldn't start with them in the game folder. But there is still no difference in the game...
> And turning of MSAA in the nvInspector makes textures disappear, just as in Burnout Paradise...


Post the contents of your log.log file.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I was just wondering... I would love to take more pics to post comparisons, but I can never get the injector function to take shots. I've moved the key binding to something else... and it typically will rarely work. Any idea why?


Is this general or game specific?

Is crossfire enabled or disabled?

Do you have anything related to key bindings or video cards running in the background?

Are all versions of your injectors affected by this issue (Try FXAA Tool if you haven't)?

I've never had any issues with the default key binding (printscreen).


----------



## Derko1

It may because of Afterburner then. It happens in some games. I've been trying to do shots of Shift 2 and Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands.

I've tried without frame limiter and also crossfire on and off.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It may because of Afterburner then. It happens in some games. I've been trying to do shots of Shift 2 and Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands.
> I've tried without frame limiter and also crossfire on and off.


Try it with Afterburner either closed or application detection level set to "none".


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Post the contents of your log.log file.


Here you go









Code:



Code:


full path: C:\Games\The Walking Dead\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> full path: C:\Games\The Walking Dead\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain


Copy everything over to the "C:\Games\The Walking Dead\" folder and paste your log.log again after the game refuses to start.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Copy everything over to the "C:\Games\The Walking Dead\" folder and paste your log.log again after the game refuses to start.


Code:



Code:


full path: C:\Games\The Walking Dead\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
try to use "D:\Dokumente\Telltale Games\The Walking Dead" for shader files


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> full path: C:\Games\The Walking Dead\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
> try to use "D:\Dokumente\Telltale Games\The Walking Dead" for shader files


Copy d3d9.fx , sweetfx_settings.txt , sweetfx_preset.txt and the SweetFX folder itself to "D:\Dokumente\Telltale Games\The Walking Dead" and try again.


----------



## Derko1

Turns out that it was RadeonPro hogging the key... since I thought it wasn't taking the shots... I had 1949 shots in my designated radeon pro picture folder!









Got it fixed though!
*SweetFX SMAA/LumaSharpening/Tone Mapping/Vibrance/DPX*












SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED.zip 228k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Turns out that it was RadeonPro hogging the key... since I thought it wasn't taking the shots... I had 1949 shots in my designated radeon pro picture folder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it fixed though!


Glad you got it fixed. Nice screenshots. Do the "before" shots have another type of AA on them?


----------



## Derko1

Downsampling. From 2560x1440 to 1920x1080 and the "High" setting in options menu. Which I am not sure what type of AA it is.









Why do you ask?

A few more shots.








*SweetFX SMAA/LumaSharpening/Tone Mapping/Vibrance/DPX*












Same settings as in the previous page.

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED.zip 228k .zip file


----------



## Cykososhull

Are there any settings that should not be activated together? I'm trying to get Deus Ex HR to look amazing. For example, bloom is terrible imo because the game is already so bright. I'm really trying to get rid of jaggies and darken the game a bit more.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Are there any settings that should not be activated together? I'm trying to get Deus Ex HR to look amazing. For example, bloom is terrible imo because the game is already so bright. I'm really trying to get rid of jaggies and darken the game a bit more.


You can turn everything else off and reference this post in the settings to use for SMAA to iron out the jaggies. Look above the post to see some sample shots.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-methods/130#post_18196896


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Downsampling. From 2560x1440 to 1920x1080 and the "High" setting in options menu. Which I am not sure what type of AA it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?


Just wanted to know what to put in the screenshot captions.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Are there any settings that should not be activated together? I'm trying to get Deus Ex HR to look amazing. For example, bloom is terrible imo because the game is already so bright. I'm really trying to get rid of jaggies and darken the game a bit more.


Bloom is useful for older games that look dull and lifeless. Most modern games already use (or rather abuse) bloom. One of the best settings you could activate for Deus Ex HR would be Tonemap. You can use Tonemap's defog to remove the game's ridiculously strong yellow/gold tint. Just hopped into the game a took some screenshots for you.

*Deus Ex Human Revolution - SweetFX (SMAA, LumaSharpen and Tonemap)*





To remove the game's yellow tint, try the following settings for Tonemap

/*-----------------------------------------------------------. 
/ Tonemap settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.0
#define Exposure 0.0
#define Saturation 0
#define Bleach 0
#define Defog 0.05
#define FogColor float4(2.00, 1.8, 0.3, 0)

If that's too much you can simply reduce the value for defog. You could also try applying bloom, hdr, vibrance or curves after this to get back some of the brightness and colors.

If you'd rather reduce but not remove the game's yellow fog/tint, it's a lot easier to do so with DPX.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You can turn everything else off and reference this post in the settings to use for SMAA to iron out the jaggies. Look above the post to see some sample shots.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-methods/130#post_18196896


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just wanted to know what to put in the screenshot captions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloom is useful for older games that look dull and lifeless. Most modern games already use (or rather abuse) bloom. One of the best settings you could activate for Deus Ex HR would be Tonemap. You can use Tonemap's defog to remove the game's ridiculously strong yellow/gold tint. Just hopped into the game a took some screenshots for you.
> 
> *Deus Ex Human Revolution - SweetFX (SMAA, LumaSharpen and Tonemap)*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1097870/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1097871/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1097868/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1097869/
> 
> To remove the game's yellow tint, try the following settings for Tonemap
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.     /                        Tonemap settings                     /  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/#define Gamma 1.0#define Exposure 0.0#define Saturation 0#define Bleach 0#define Defog 0.05#define FogColor float4(2.00, 1.8, 0.3, 0)
> 
> If that's too much you can simply reduce the value for defog. You could also try applying bloom, hdr, vibrance or curves after this to get back some of the brightness and colors.
> 
> If you'd rather reduce but not remove the game's yellow fog/tint, it's a lot easier to do so with DPX.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1098219/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1098220/


Thanks TFL and Derko1. But wouldn't maxing out the SMAA settings make it look better? Or does this only work game by game basis? Oh, and imo bloom always just looks terrible when enabled in this game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks TFL and Derko1. But wouldn't maxing out the SMAA settings make it look better? Or does this only work game by game basis? Oh, and imo bloom always just looks terrible when enabled in this game.


Maxing out SMAA is a tradeoff between image quality (diminishing returns) and performance. If your system is powerful enough, why not?


----------



## Derko1

I get a 10-15 fps hit with the settings TFL was using for Deus Ex. That's out of like nearly 200 fps average though. So like TFL said, if you can run it, go crazy with it! The settings I linked too on his post are pretty much what became my standard working point for all games. They do wonders for Deus Ex too, since there's not many other options.


----------



## TFL Replica

*The Ball*

*SweetFX (FXAA, LumaSharpen, Technicolor, Vibrance, Curves and Sepia)*







 



The role of the new curves shader here is to darken the scene without killing the contrast. I wanted to make the game look more like a trek through ominous, dark ruins.

Edit: Added preset.

The_Ball_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Quickshot has posted an interview with the creator of SweetFX, CeeJayDK! If you're curious about how and why SweetFX came into existence, what it actually does and what its future plans are, watch this video.














This interview inspired me to add a small section about anti-cheat systems to the OP.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Copy d3d9.fx , sweetfx_settings.txt , sweetfx_preset.txt and the SweetFX folder itself to "D:\Dokumente\Telltale Games\The Walking Dead" and try again.


I tried this, and also copying over the d3d9.dll over to the Savegame folder, but nothing happens. not even a log file is created anymore...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I tried this, and also copying over the d3d9.dll over to the Savegame folder, but nothing happens. not even a log file is created anymore...


That's very strange. Unfortunately there's not a whole lot I can do without the game. I'll let you know if I find out about any solutions.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That's very strange. Unfortunately there's not a whole lot I can do without the game. I'll let you know if I find out about any solutions.


I don't have the game either... but sometimes the game will use a launcher and redirect it to open up from somewhere else. Not sure what engine the game uses( could google it, but I'm on my phone... and lazy...).

So what you could do, while in game is to ctrl+alt+delete, open up the task manager. Look at the list of process and look for the game while it's running. Then right click the executable and select open location. Then you'll see that is where the sweetfx files will need to go. Then also keep in mind, that you may need to disable in game AA if it's not working, some times in game AA does not work, but you can force it outside the game some how(radeonrp. nvidia inspector, etc...) and have it still work.


----------



## maddbomber83

Anyone with windows 8 able to get this to work? Was fine on 7, moving to 8 broke it for all games for some reason.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddbomber83*
> 
> Anyone with windows 8 able to get this to work? Was fine on 7, moving to 8 broke it for all games for some reason.


I haven't tested anything under Windows 8 yet. Was a log.log file generated? Make sure the move to Windows 8 didn't reset the folder permissions.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't have the game either... but sometimes the game will use a launcher and redirect it to open up from somewhere else. Not sure what engine the game uses( could google it, but I'm on my phone... and lazy...).
> So what you could do, while in game is to ctrl+alt+delete, open up the task manager. Look at the list of process and look for the game while it's running. Then right click the executable and select open location. Then you'll see that is where the sweetfx files will need to go. Then also keep in mind, that you may need to disable in game AA if it's not working, some times in game AA does not work, but you can force it outside the game some how(radeonrp. nvidia inspector, etc...) and have it still work.


According to wikipedia the game uses Telltale's own modified version of "Telltale Tool", and the game's process is actually the .exe file in the game's main folder...
I disabled AA ingame and over the nV Inspector... but no success =/


----------



## maddbomber83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I haven't tested anything under Windows 8 yet. Was a log.log file generated? Make sure the move to Windows 8 didn't reset the folder permissions.


Yeup, I'm using the SweetFX 1.3.

The log file says:

Code:



Code:


full path: C:\GW2\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment

As you can see, my path for the folder is not in a protected place. Running in admin mode with all the permissions enabled does not affect things either.

In the SweetFX thread there are a few other people who are saying Windows 8 breaks it for them too.


----------



## TFL Replica

There have been conflicting reports about AA injectors on Windows 8. If Windows 8 truly does break compatibility in all games, it's going to be a huge blow to gamers.


----------



## TFL Replica

The wait is finally over. I present *SweetFX Configurator by Terrasque*, a GUI tool for SweetFX. I have obtained Terrasque's permission to host the program here.

SweetFX Configurator can be used to enable/disable SweetFX for any number of games and conveniently manage the settings from a central location. It is currently based on SweetFX 1.3.

Please note that this tool is still in development, incomplete and may contain bugs. As a precaution, backup any existing SweetFX configurations before installing.

To install, extract anywhere and run SweetFX_config.



*Download SweetFX Configurator*


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh my...
I will DEFINITELY download that once I get my PC set up again.


----------



## Derko1

OMG THAT THING IS INCREDIBLE!!! I just used it for Bioshock and it truly is what I wanted. Something without sliders and that it could be a central database for all my games. I'm gonna go back and retouch all my games!


----------



## TFL Replica

A new version of *SweetFX Configurator* has been released. I highly recommend updating to this version.



Spoiler: Changelog



* Fixed settings-deleting bug!
* Added int number slider
* Fixed launching of some games
* Removed crash on old config files (will not crash, but will not be able to parse it properly either)



*Download SweetFX Configurator* (Bug fix release)


----------



## maddbomber83

Hello! I had the Windows 8 problem along with some other users. The problem is FRAPS, maybe. Anyway, if you exit FRAPS then this works in Windows 8 without issue.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddbomber83*
> 
> Hello! I had the Windows 8 problem along with some other users. The problem is FRAPS, maybe. Anyway, if you exit FRAPS then this works in Windows 8 without issue.


Interesting, thanks for the update. I'll add that to the OP later on.


----------



## Derko1

Yes! This and MSI AF were the only reasons why I didn't want to go to Win 8, now I will look for any excuse to do so.


----------



## Cykososhull

How do you use the split screen comparison mode? I cannot figure it out.

Haha. Nvm. After enabling it, I finally seen the on-screen comparison.


----------



## H_C_L

Anyone know how to use SweetFX with Starcraft 2?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Anyone know how to use SweetFX with Starcraft 2?


I was never able to get it to work with Warcraft 3. Starcraft 2 is probably no different.


----------



## Derko1

Same here. I tried to get it to work with SC2 and no go. I tried several combinations and it seems like it doesn't even acknowledge it's there.


----------



## Rayce185

Need for Speed: Most Wanted

 

SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks, added.









There's a bug that causes attached text files that contain C style comments ("//") to result in broken links. Until that gets fixed, you'll need to zip your settings files.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Thanks, added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a bug that causes attached text files that contain C style comments ("//") to result in broken links. Until that gets fixed, you'll need to zip your settings files.


4

Thanks for the tip! Edited









I really love how SweetFX makes the game look, but I'm in a great conflict if I'd rather give up that for the elimination of jaggies, as I hate them and teh game runs well with 8x FSAA and 8x Supersampling... Is there no way to combine both?


----------



## TFL Replica

*SweetFX Configurator* has been updated. Since there's no official versioning for it yet, you may consider this the third stable version.



Spoiler: Changelog



* Some small'ish UI changes to prevent it being too noisy. Cramming more and more stuff into the same area is not a good thing Hopefully this will make it both less confusing and give place to expand later on
* Drag n drop support for exe files on the games list
* Configuration diff'ing
* Config file version guessing
* Shows message box if you don't have write permission to folder
* You can now save and load different configurations per game



*Download SweetFX Configurator*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> 4
> Thanks for the tip! Edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love how SweetFX makes the game look, but I'm in a great conflict if I'd rather give up that for the elimination of jaggies, as I hate them and teh game runs well with 8x FSAA and 8x Supersampling... Is there no way to combine both?


I haven't tried to combine SSAA with SweetFX but SGSSAA+SweetFX works nicely. You can see its effects on the Fallout:NV screenshots.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> *SweetFX Configurator* has been updated. Since there's no official versioning for it yet, you may consider this the third stable version.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Changelog
> 
> 
> 
> * Some small'ish UI changes to prevent it being too noisy. Cramming more and more stuff into the same area is not a good thing Hopefully this will make it both less confusing and give place to expand later on
> * Drag n drop support for exe files on the games list
> * Configuration diff'ing
> * Config file version guessing
> * Shows message box if you don't have write permission to folder
> * You can now save and load different configurations per game
> 
> 
> 
> *Download SweetFX Configurator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> 4
> Thanks for the tip! Edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love how SweetFX makes the game look, but I'm in a great conflict if I'd rather give up that for the elimination of jaggies, as I hate them and teh game runs well with 8x FSAA and 8x Supersampling... Is there no way to combine both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried to combine SSAA with SweetFX but SGSSAA+SweetFX works nicely. You can see its effects on the Fallout:NV screenshots.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Update!









SGSSAA... How do I set that up?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Thanks for the Update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGSSAA... How do I set that up?


Download nvidia inspector, run it and open profile settings (spanner and screwdriver icon). Find your game from the drop down menu and change the settings to achieved your desired SGSSAA.

As an example, I used the following settings for Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Download nvidia inspector, run it and open profile settings (spanner and screwdriver icon). Find your game from the drop down menu and change the settings to achieved your desired SGSSAA.
> 
> As an example, I used the following settings for Fallout New Vegas


I'll play around with those tweaks, thanks for the tip








Turning on AA with the standard setting over the inspector deactivates SweetFX too though, right?

Another thing: I'm trying out the new SweetFX version, and it has the "list changes" feature, which is pretty sweet. But when I set changes to the tonemap settings, like the exposure, they are not listed in there...

EDIT: It seems that no AntiAliasing option takes effect on the game. Having it off looks and performs the same as any option activated in the Inspector. Whether it be MSAA, CSAA, SSAA, Combined SS and MS, with out without Transparency AA... Nothing works.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I'll play around with those tweaks, thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning on AA with the standard setting over the inspector deactivates SweetFX too though, right?


CP or nv inspector forced AA can usually be combined with injectors without any problems. You could also try experimenting with SMAA+MSAA. In some cases, they compliment each other (See Crysis screenshots for an example of that).

Quote:


> Another thing: I'm trying out the new SweetFX version, and it has the "list changes" feature, which is pretty sweet. But when I set changes to the tonemap settings, like the exposure, they are not listed in there...


I think you're referring to SweetFX Configurator which is a project that is separate from SweetFX (it is based on SweetFX). It's still under development and will contain unfinished features and bugs.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> CP or nv inspector forced AA can usually be combined with injectors without any problems. You could also try experimenting with SMAA+MSAA. In some cases, they compliment each other (See Crysis screenshots for an example of that).
> 
> I think you're referring to SweetFX Configurator which is a project that is separate from SweetFX (it is based on SweetFX). It's still under development and will contain unfinished features and bugs.


Ahh, I always thought that if you were using an injector, you would have to deactivate any standard AA option =/

The only issue that remains is forcing AA on NFS: Most Wanted 2012...


----------



## McForum

Just joined, so hello everyone!









I am trying to understand how to use the 'settings' that are available with SweetFX.
I have it running with Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl.
Does anyone else use this utility with a Stalker game?
If so what SweetFX settings do you use?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> Just joined, so hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to understand how to use the 'settings' that are available with SweetFX.
> I have it running with Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl.
> Does anyone else use this utility with a Stalker game?
> If so what SweetFX settings do you use?


Hello and welcome to OCN.

I have used SweetFX for the entire Stalker series. There's a vast variety of possibilities and it usually comes down to personal taste. Is there any shader in particular that you would like to learn more about?


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Hello and welcome to OCN.
> 
> I have used SweetFX for the entire Stalker series. There's a vast variety of possibilities and it usually comes down to personal taste. Is there any shader in particular that you would like to learn more about?


Thanks for responding.
I don't know anything about shaders.

As it is now the default settings with SweetFX seem pretty good. Stalker game looks awesome with full dynamic lighting.
My main concern is the antialiasing setting. I just want to get the best antialiasing correction possible without killing the computer.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> I don't know anything about shaders.
> As it is now the default settings with SweetFX seem pretty good. Stalker game looks awesome with full dynamic lighting.
> My main concern is the antialiasing setting. I just want to get the best antialiasing correction possible without killing the computer.


For better AA (at the cost of an increased performance hit) modify the default settings to this

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges

To get the best AA possible you may also want to slightly reduce the LumaSharpen setting. Decrease sharp_strength and sharp_clamp in small increments.

You could also try out some of the presets included with SweetFX (see "Presets" folder) or in this thread.


----------



## McForum

TFL Replica, thanks very much for the info. I will do some experimenting now.

Update::

Well it seems like SweetFX is working for Shoc but I don't understand why I have to put the 'sweetfx' folder and the other files into the game's bin folder. Because the instructions for Clear Sky and COP state the following:

** Stalker: Clear Sky and Stalker: Call of Pripyat **
Install SweetFX to the main Stalker folder but move the dlls and injector.ini to the bin folder

When I install sweetfx to CS and COP as instructions state, I get a black screen. Same for putting everything into the bin folder I get a black screen.

as far as COP the log.log has the following lines:

full path: E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\bin\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting IDXGIFactory1->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting IDXGIFactory1->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
initialising shader environment
D3DX11CompileFromFile failed
try to use "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" for shader files


----------



## TFL Replica

Only d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll and injector.ini need to be in the bin folder. Put everything else (including the SweetFX folder) in the main stalker folder, which would be "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat".

In other news, SweetFX Configurator has been updated again.

*Download SweetFX Configurator 1.3.1*



Spoiler: Changelog



* Support for rename / update of presets
* Presets can be activated by double clicking entry in list
* Better display of games in game list
* General UI tweaks
* Now have version number
* About / Help dialog
* Written config file has easier to read formatting
* Separate edit fields for float3() values


----------



## McForum

Configurator is nice.
Installed sweetfx.
Unchecked Steam hack.

When lauching game an error comes up stating that the fxgame.ltx file is not found.
This file resides in the folder above the bin folder where the executable and all sweetfx files are.
When launching game from desktop icon same error occurs.
log.log file shows same messages as in previous post.

BUT when sweetfx is not installed game runs ok.

Note that when using configurator to remove sweetfx not all files are removed and the sweefx folder is not removed.

Woops, should mention that I am experimenting with CS. Shoc works.

Suggestion that the configurator allow entry of command line parameters in a future version.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> Configurator is nice.
> Installed sweetfx.
> Unchecked Steam hack.
> When lauching game an error comes up stating that the fxgame.ltx file is not found.
> This file resides in the folder above the bin folder where the executable and all sweetfx files are.
> When launching game from desktop icon same error occurs.
> log.log file shows same messages as in previous post.
> BUT when sweetfx is not installed game runs ok.


Edit your game's short and make sure the "start in" field is "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" and not the bin folder.

I'm not sure why you're still having errors. Try copying everything to both the bin folder and the main folder.

Quote:


> Note that when using configurator to remove sweetfx not all files are removed and the sweefx folder is not removed.
> Suggestion that the configurator allow entry of command line parameters in a future version.


I'll pass that along to the developer.


----------



## Xero.

Trying to get this to work with CS:S. Failing miserably, any tips?


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi Guys Whats up?
SweetFX it impressive! darksiders 2 looks amazing! but ive got a problem, in my laptop some games after i add SweetFX files dont recognize my GT640m and use the intel 4000, any way to fix that? "skyrim" , "im alive", "Painkiller HD" are 3 of them, even selected the graphics to work with the game and in nvidia control panel set the game to use nvidia graphics... to no avail, switches to intel graphics...
Damn! i love SweetFX!!! i want to use it in my games!
Thanks in advance
Cheers

Ed


----------



## Atmosfear86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Guys Whats up?
> SweetFX it impressive! darksiders 2 looks amazing! but ive got a problem, in my laptop some games after i add SweetFX files dont recognize my GT640m and use the intel 4000, any way to fix that? "skyrim" , "im alive", "Painkiller HD" are 3 of them, even selected the graphics to work with the game and in nvidia control panel set the game to use nvidia graphics... to no avail, switches to intel graphics...
> Damn! i love SweetFX!!! i want to use it in my games!
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers
> Ed


I tried using Sweet FX with EVE Online but couldn't get it to work, seperate issue to you. But i ended up using nVidia Inspector instead and it has alot more AA Options than the nVidia Control Panel.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Guys Whats up?
> SweetFX it impressive! darksiders 2 looks amazing! but ive got a problem, in my laptop some games after i add SweetFX files dont recognize my GT640m and use the intel 4000, any way to fix that? "skyrim" , "im alive", "Painkiller HD" are 3 of them, even selected the graphics to work with the game and in nvidia control panel set the game to use nvidia graphics... to no avail, switches to intel graphics...
> Damn! i love SweetFX!!! i want to use it in my games!
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers
> Ed


Does this help you? It helped my wife to get The Sims 3 to use her vid card instead of the HD4000...

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1733353
Quote:


> For some, the problem seems to be dependent software; for others, graphics cards that won't run the program. I had the same problem with my laptop, couldn't fix it using any of the solutions posted here. I've got an NVidia GT 330M graphics card; should run the program, according to specs, but for some reason the program wouldn't open. I realized that NVidia Optimus may be choosing to use on-board graphics, since Magicka isn't loaded into its "known executables" by default. Sure enough, I added Magicka.exe to the Optimus list of software requiring the graphics card, and it works like a charm.
> 
> Instructions: If you're using a newer laptop that you know has an NVidia graphics card, try checking your Optimus settings. *Open the "NVIDIA Control Panel" from your start menu. On the lefthand side, under "Select a task...", open the "3D Settings" tree, and select "Manage 3D Settings". Now on the righthand panel, click the "Program Settings" tab. Under "1. Select a program...", click "Add", navigate to your \Steam\steamapps\common\magicka directory and select "Magicka.exe". Under "2. Select the preferred graphics...", choose "High-performance NVIDIA processor", then (VERY IMPORTANT) click "Apply" in the bottom right.*


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Edit your game's short and make sure the "start in" field is "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" and not the bin folder.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're still having errors. Try copying everything to both the bin folder and the main folder.
> 
> I'll pass that along to the developer.


I start path is "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat"

in the log.log what does 'D3DX11CompileFromFile failed' mean?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> I start path is "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat"
> in the log.log what does 'D3DX11CompileFromFile failed' mean?


It means it can't find the SweetFX folder. Anyone can produce that error by renaming/moving/deleting the SweetFX folder so the injector can't find it. Make sure the "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\SweetFX" folder (and its contents) exists.


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It means it can't find the SweetFX folder. Anyone can produce that error by renaming/moving/deleting the SweetFX folder so the injector can't find it. Make sure the "E:\Program Files (x86)\bitComposer Games\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\SweetFX" folder (and its contents) exists.


Everything is in its proper place. The configurator installs the files.
There is some kind of path problem.

This Stalker COP is a standard install without any mods.
Since the game works without sweetfx installed, then it must be something to do with sweetfx.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> Everything is in its proper place. The configurator installs the files.
> There is some kind of path problem.
> This Stalker COP is a standard install without any mods.
> Since the game works without sweetfx installed, then it must be something to do with sweetfx.


The configurator is currently incapable of automatically copying SweetFX to the correct locations for games that require non-standard paths. You need to manually install SweetFX for CoP. I have Stalker CoP and SweetFX running fine on my system.


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The configurator is currently incapable of automatically copying SweetFX to the correct locations for games that require non-standard paths. You need to manually install SweetFX for CoP. I have Stalker CoP and SweetFX running fine on my system.


Understood!

What qualifies as a 'non-standard path'. I have my games on drive 'e'. Does SweetFX only work for games on the 'c' drive?

The SweeFX folder can only go to the 'main game folder' or 'bin' in this cast, and neither place allows game to work.

What drive do you have the Stalker games installed on?

So where do you have these SweetFx files placed in COP?

Note that my SHOC runs ok.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> Understood!
> What qualifies as a 'non-standard path'. I have my games on drive 'e'. Does SweetFX only work for games on the 'c' drive?
> The SweeFX folder can only go to the 'main game folder' or 'bin' in this cast, and neither place allows game to work.
> What drive do you have the Stalker games installed on?
> So where do you have these SweetFx files placed in COP?
> Note that my SHOC runs ok.


The vast majority games run fine with all the files copied next to the main exe. That is the standard way of installing injectors. Some games like Stalker CoP/CS, Crysis and Crysis 2 require the files in two different locations. In this case it's the "bin" folder and the "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" folder.


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The vast majority games run fine with all the files copied next to the main exe. That is the standard way of installing injectors. Some games like Stalker CoP/CS, Crysis and Crysis 2 require the files in two different locations. In this case it's the "bin" folder and the "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" folder.


I understand what you are saying, but since SweetFX works with CoP for you it should work for me.

Please tell me what sweetfx files are in what directory. I will mimic that setup and see what happens.

Also do you run CoP from a desktop icon, or by inserting the cd?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but since SweetFX works with CoP for you it should work for me.
> Please tell me what sweetfx files are in what directory. I will mimic that setup and see what happens.
> Also do you run CoP from a desktop icon, or by inserting the cd?


I have dxgi.dll and injector.ini in "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat\bin" (if you play in DX9 mode you'll also need d3d9.dll here). Everything is in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat" folder (5 files and 1 folder). There shouldn't be any difference between using the desktop shortcut and inserting the cd.

Since there's been a lot of talk of CoP and no screenshots, I decided to take a few and add some overpowered sepia, just for fun.

*Stalker Call of Pripyat*

*SweetFX (Different settings)*


----------



## walterdonda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was never able to get it to work with Warcraft 3. Starcraft 2 is probably no different.


Hello everyone!!! Greetings from Argentina : ) For warcraft 3 the solution is via proxy library.I personally use enb for oblivion 0.075b with the dx8todx9 conversor,The results are very good, but try to use bloom from enb instead of sweetfx. GL HF



WalterDonda_Warcraft3.zip 343k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

@Derko1: thanks for your input but ive done that to no avail, all games work properly without SweetFX, when i use it it defaults all games to intel hd4000, its the dll. from sweetfx that makes optimus change to intel 4000, there must be a way to configure sweetfx to change this.

@TFL Replica: do you know anything about this?
i asked already in guru3d forum but no one replied, so youre my last hope. going to send a private massage to CeeJay.dk the creator of sweetfx to see i he can help me.

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## McForum

TFL Replica, I finally figured it out.

Yippie, works!!

Ok, make sure you don't have '\bin' in the 'start in' path in the properties of the Stalker games executable's shortcut.

Then put the folder 'SweetFX' and the two *.fx files and the three SweetFS*.txt files in the main game folder, then put the two *.dll's and the injector.ini files into the bin folder, then edit the injector.ini file and assign a key number to the key_toggle parameter so you can turn the effects on and off.

Go to here to get the key number you want to use for the key press of your choice: http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes

Example: Logitech Illuminated keyboard Insert key is 45.


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was never able to get it to work with Warcraft 3. Starcraft 2 is probably no different.


Too bad. I tried it but it always crashes to desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walterdonda*
> 
> Hello everyone!!! Greetings from Argentina : ) For warcraft 3 the solution is via proxy library.I personally use enb for oblivion 0.075b with the dx8todx9 conversor,The results are very good, but try to use bloom from enb instead of sweetfx. GL HF
> 
> 
> WalterDonda_Warcraft3.zip 343k .zip file


Can you post how you did it?


----------



## walterdonda

in the file enbseries.ini search for the line enableproxylibrary=1 and direct to the library d3d9.dll of the sweetfx shaderpack, but i change the name of the library to d3d9_sweetfx becouse enb series have d3d9.dll also. The file d3d9.fx still the same.in other words the enbseries.ini "call" the library of the sweetfx shaderpack. In this case is more complex becouse is a directx 8.1 game. Btw,sorry for my english


----------



## H_C_L

Thanks! I will try that later when I get home.


----------



## walterdonda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Thanks! I will try that later when I get home.


You are welcome, i am experiment right now with pcsx2 (R5413) emulator with awesome results, combining Lumasharpen+custom shader(opengl port to HSSL)


i choose MGS 3 becouse the grass anti-aliasing issues


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Too bad. I tried it but it always crashes to desktop.
> Can you post how you did it?


My post tells to how to do it!

As far as any special settings I have yet to learn about them.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walterdonda*
> 
> Hello everyone!!! Greetings from Argentina : ) For warcraft 3 the solution is via proxy library.I personally use enb for oblivion 0.075b with the dx8todx9 conversor,The results are very good, but try to use bloom from enb instead of sweetfx. GL HF
> 
> 
> WalterDonda_Warcraft3.zip 343k .zip file


Hello and welcome to OCN. Thank you for your awesome post. This is going to make a lot of people happy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> @Derko1: thanks for your input but ive done that to no avail, all games work properly without SweetFX, when i use it it defaults all games to intel hd4000, its the dll. from sweetfx that makes optimus change to intel 4000, there must be a way to configure sweetfx to change this.
> @TFL Replica: do you know anything about this?
> i asked already in guru3d forum but no one replied, so youre my last hope. going to send a private massage to CeeJay.dk the creator of sweetfx to see i he can help me.
> Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me!
> Cheers
> Ed


Try this: http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0108.htm

Test both versions that are included in the zip. If either of them use your hd4000 you can run SweetFX through it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McForum*
> 
> TFL Replica, I finally figured it out.
> Yippie, works!!
> Ok, make sure you don't have '\bin' in the 'start in' path in the properties of the Stalker games executable's shortcut.
> Then put the folder 'SweetFX' and the two *.fx files and the three SweetFS*.txt files in the main game folder, then put the two *.dll's and the injector.ini files into the bin folder, then edit the injector.ini file and assign a key number to the key_toggle parameter so you can turn the effects on and off.
> Go to here to get the key number you want to use for the key press of your choice: http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes
> Example: Logitech Illuminated keyboard Insert key is 45.


Glad you got it working.


----------



## walterdonda

I take some time but i did it







starcraft 2 with lumasharpen+4xGLSLHqFilter (opengl port to HSLS)
BEFORE
AFTER


----------



## amd955be5670

Just wanted to say, the SweetFX configurator is the best thing in the world!

Apparently in games like BF3, M2033, SMAA was causing slightly increased memory usage and fps drops. Disabling it, and then adjusting the vibrance, sepia, etc it looks like a new game now!

Edit: Tried a little experimenting on Dead Space 2.









The game runs slow if SMAA is enabled









It seems MSI Afterburner records the video without the SweetFX effects, I wonder if there is a way around this?


----------



## Xero.

I was using SweetFX on Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005) and it was working for awhile. I went to play it today and get back to back crashes no matter what settings I'm on if I use it. Any ideas?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero.*
> 
> I was using SweetFX on Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005) and it was working for awhile. I went to play it today and get back to back crashes no matter what settings I'm on if I use it. Any ideas?


Sounds like a conflict with a third party application. Got anything like Afterburner or FRAPS running?

Also, post your SweetFX log.


----------



## Xero.

There was nothing in log.log. Wound up being xFire overlay though. Never used to matter but suddenly it does. Just turned it off.


----------



## OccamRazor

@TFL Replica:
thanks for your reply, tried it but was a no-go!
ENB works because doesnt use d3d9.dll, the one that triggers the switch bettween the gt640m and hd4000, but cant make it work with sweetfx, tried this:
"1) Rename d3d9.dll to sweetfx_d3d9.dll
2) Install the ENB series files into the same directory
3) Edit enbseries.ini so the top section looks like this:
[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=sweetfx_d3d9.dll"
but sweetfx didnt kick in, no settings worked...








Any thoughts?
there must be a way to change the way d3d9.dll triggers the switch in optimus...

Thanks for your input on this

Cheers

Ed


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> @TFL Replica:
> thanks for your reply, tried it but was a no-go!
> ENB works because doesnt use d3d9.dll, the one that triggers the switch bettween the gt640m and hd4000, but cant make it work with sweetfx, tried this:
> "1) Rename d3d9.dll to sweetfx_d3d9.dll
> 2) Install the ENB series files into the same directory
> 3) Edit enbseries.ini so the top section looks like this:
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=sweetfx_d3d9.dll"
> but sweetfx didnt kick in, no settings worked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> there must be a way to change the way d3d9.dll triggers the switch in optimus...
> 
> Thanks for your input on this
> Cheers
> Ed


I recall dsfix (The resolution/AA fix for Dark Souls) facing the exact same problem for Optimus users. The solution was to switch from using a d3d9.dll to DINPUT8.dll. I'm not sure if that can be extended to SweetFX.


----------



## OccamRazor

TFL Replica, thanks for the quick reply!
i just asked Ceejay.dk @ guru3d forums if its possible.
Many thanks for your help!
Apreciated!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Terrasque

Hello, chaps! Just wanted to inform you that there is a new release of the configurator UI out.

You can find the details at sweetfx.thelazy.net


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrasque*
> 
> Hello, chaps! Just wanted to inform you that there is a new release of the configurator UI out.
> You can find the details at sweetfx.thelazy.net


Welcome and thanks for the update. Looking forward to trying out the new experimental features.


----------



## McForum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrasque*
> 
> Hello, chaps! Just wanted to inform you that there is a new release of the configurator UI out.
> You can find the details at sweetfx.thelazy.net


Hello!

I just tried your new Configurator and for the Stalker games (split setup) the files you are moving are going to the wrong folders.

You have SweetFX folder, d3d9.fx, dxgi.fx and all the SweetFX*.txt files going to bin - should be 'main game folder'.
You have d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll and injector.ini going to main game folder - should be 'bin'.
I assume reversing the working directory and split install subfolder would solve the problem.

When using the Configurator to remove all the files the 'SweetFX' folder is not deleted. other files are.

When launching the game from the Configurator the game cannot find the fsgame.ltx file so it errors out.
Note: No biggie here we can run the game manually.

When I move the files in manually SweetFX works aok!
Note: I had to use the 1.3 files because they don't have '.deploy' in their names.


----------



## Derko1

*Battlefield 3*
_SMAA, Luma Sharpening, DPX, Curves, Tone Mapping, Vibrance and Dither_


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm using the same modifications for BF3 (besides Luma-Sharpening). It looks amazing, and helps compensate for the blue-grey filter


----------



## amd955be5670

Metro 2033 w/ SweetFX (turned off occasionally in between)



Sepia + Vibrance =


----------



## Nayslayer

Omg you gotta post those BF3 settings!


----------



## Derko1

Some more shots and also my settings.









*Battlefield 3*
_SMAA, Luma Sharpening, DPX, Curves, Tone Mapping, Vibrance and Dither_






Battlefield 3 SweetFX.zip 235k .zip file


----------



## Nayslayer

Just played awhile with them. BF3 has never looked this good. Thanks!


----------



## Derko1

Has there been any documentation on the different curve presets? Like which do what? Just wondering before I go take pics of each one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayslayer*
> 
> Just played awhile with them. BF3 has never looked this good. Thanks!


Np!


----------



## Cheezman

I'm pretty much going to use SweetFX with every game now. The visual improvements are insane!

....I knew there was a reason why I was making the switch to PC from consoles...


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Has there been any documentation on the different curve presets? Like which do what? Just wondering before I go take pics of each one.


Not really. Sorry.
I think this post is the most detail I've shared about it so far.
You can also see the various formulas in the curves.h file itself.
I have also noted the fps I got with them in my test program on my AMD card.
You can't use this to see how many fps you will get as every platform is different but it gives an indication of the speed relative to the other formulas.

To play with them in graphtoy , simply replace luma with x.
I still prefer the smoothness of curve 2 and the speed of curve 3

I think i'll make curve 2 the new default. I might also change the order of them (current sorting order is no order at all) to either fastest to slowest or smooth/weak to harsh/strong
I'm still coming up with new ideas for this shader and have a long todo list for it, but there probably won't be any significant changes to it in the next version.

P.S I love your Battlefield 3 settings *YOINK*


----------



## Derko1

Thank you!









I've also been using a mix of curve 2 and 3. By far I think 2 looks the best. Which is my default for everything. So I vote for that being the new default.


----------



## TFL Replica

Good stuff guys.









Saw this posted on Terrasque's homepage. TheAdipose has uploaded an excellent video on Youtube about using SweetFX and SweetFX Configurator.


----------



## EasyC

*Arma 2 OA*

SMAA (Replica's adjustments)
LumaSharpen
Cineon DPX
Tonemap
Vibrance
Curves
Dither


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice! Unblandified Arma 2.


----------



## amd955be5670

I Am Dead
lol


Metro 2033


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Max Payne 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Crysis 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I really wish I could post Crysis 3 but oh well









And while I'm at it:
Lost Planet Colonies:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Couldn't take a comparison for this, but just look at the graphics! I haven't seen such a well detailed boss ever in my life. This probably is the 2nd best game that makes proper use of Dx10 after Crysis I think


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some more shots and also my settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 3*
> _SMAA, Luma Sharpening, DPX, Curves, Tone Mapping, Vibrance and Dither_


Can you post some Operation Metro or Death Valley shots as because that shows the contrast of the blue filter the best. Your other settings on Armored Shield = much too oversaturated coloured for me. Looking at it on a IPS calibrated monitor here.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Can you post some Operation Metro or Death Valley shots as because that shows the contrast of the blue filter the best. Your other settings on Armored Shield = much too oversaturated coloured for me. Looking at it on a IPS calibrated monitor here.


I use a pro ISF calibrated display also. And yes, it is over-saturated. I actually toned it down as I was working on it. I'll take some shots of Metro for you next time I play.

Some death valley shots.









Also some Tehran Highway.


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

Better but the brightness is too high. You can easily see the white 'haze' which is indicative of that.
There's actually some tank cam footage at night on Youtube (that I can't link here for obvious reasons) which might of use to get it right realistically.


----------



## Rayce185

I'm currently playing through COD Black Ops I before going over to Part 2, and here are the images with SweetFX injected.

   
   
   
   
   
   

32x CSAA + 8x SGSSAA + SweetFX (LumaSharpen, HDR, Vibrance)

SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## xm8z

guys can anyone post a good sweetfx settings for max payne 3 ??? please !


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> ^
> Better but the brightness is too high. You can easily see the white 'haze' which is indicative of that.
> There's actually some tank cam footage at night on Youtube (that I can't link here for obvious reasons) which might of use to get it right realistically.


The issue is that if you mess too much with those maps... then you break the look of all of the others. The main issue, is that blue haze... turns white. Because it is being neutralized to a warmer tone than what it had. That's why it looks hazy.

I think it's a good compromise. I've toned down the vibrance a tad bit more and will post some shots of Metro in a few.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> The issue is that if you mess too much with those maps... then you break the look of all of the others. The main issue, is that blue haze... turns white. Because it is being neutralized to a warmer tone than what it had. That's why it looks hazy.
> I think it's a good compromise. I've toned down the vibrance a tad bit more and will post some shots of Metro in a few.


That's similar to my experience with Torchlight 2. I had to revise my settings (posted them in the TL2 thread) to stop the act 2 deserts looking like the planet Mars. Thankfully, that didn't break the visuals for the rest of the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I'm currently playing through COD Black Ops I before going over to Part 2, and here are the images with SweetFX injected.
> *snip*
> 32x CSAA + 8x SGSSAA + SweetFX (LumaSharpen, HDR, Vibrance)
> 
> SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file


Awesome. The COD games are really good candidates for the SweetFX treatment.


----------



## rootzreggae

I have searched everywhere and couldn't find anything, so i ask here: is it possible to use SweetFX with league of legends? Tried some paths, but none of them seems to work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> I have searched everywhere and couldn't find anything, so i ask here: is it possible to use SweetFX with league of legends? Tried some paths, but none of them seems to work.


Edit 3: Copy everything here: "League of Legends\RADS\solutions\lol_game_client_sln\releases\0.0.0.200\deploy". Tested and it works.


----------



## rootzreggae

Thank you Replica


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Awesome. The COD games are really good candidates for the SweetFX treatment.


Definitely!

Black Ops II doesn't seem to be any different. Here some screens:

   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   

Same Settings: 32x CSAA + 8x SGSSAA + SweetFX (LumaSharpen, HDR, Vibrance)


SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file


BTW Derko1: Could you post your settings for Diablo 3 Please? I really like the way it's looking









And will there be a future release that supports FPS counters?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> And will there be a future release that supports FPS counters?


MSI Afterburner does the job. To get it working with SweetFX, follow the instructions in the OP.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> MSI Afterburner does the job. To get it working with SweetFX, follow the instructions in the OP.


Unfortunately I use EVGA Precision


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Unfortunately I use EVGA Precision


Doesn't EVGA Precision use the same Rivatuner OSD Server that Afterburner uses?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some more shots and also my settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 3*
> _SMAA, Luma Sharpening, DPX, Curves, Tone Mapping, Vibrance and Dither_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3 SweetFX.zip 235k .zip file






Wow. WAyyy too much sharpness. Looks terrible really....also increase GPU usage by a good 10% in any situation...


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Doesn't EVGA Precision use the same Rivatuner OSD Server that Afterburner uses?


I just checked... You're right


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow. WAyyy too much sharpness. Looks terrible really....also increase GPU usage by a good 10% in any situation...


Settings are a matter of personal taste. If you don't like the sharpness, you can lower it or make your own config file.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I just checked... You're right


Edited the OP to reflect that.


----------



## amd955be5670

I've been wondering, which is the best video recording software to record the changes introduced by SweetFX? I use primarily MSI Afterburner, but it doesn't record videos with the SweetFX effects. Only FRAPS seems to work which has a steep performance hit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I've been wondering, which is the best video recording software to record the changes introduced by SweetFX? I use primarily MSI Afterburner, but it doesn't record videos with the SweetFX effects. Only FRAPS seems to work which has a steep performance hit.


Dxtory and PlayClaw.


----------



## xm8z

any good sweetfx for max payne 3 ??


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Dxtory and PlayClaw.


Freeware?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xm8z*
> 
> any good sweetfx for max payne 3 ??


Not sure about this (I don't have the game) but judging from the screenshots, the game already looks pretty sharp and vibrant. Experiment with it.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Freeware?


Unfortunately, there are no freeware alternatives that I am aware of. The trial mode restrictions for dxtory are comparatively mild though.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no freeware alternatives that I am aware of. The trial mode restrictions for dxtory are comparatively mild though.


I once d/l'd Dxtory and couldn't figure out what to do








Well thanks for the heads up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xm8z*
> 
> any good sweetfx for max payne 3 ??


The special effects in Max Payne 3 combined with the color enhancements of SweetFX will most certainly give you a headache lol


----------



## Welliam

Hi,
I tried today sweetfx with battlefield 3. I closed all anti aliasing settings and I noticed there are noticeable aliasing with sweetfx on but the picture colors become better and more clear

the fps increased from ~30 to 40 with the folowing settings:


so should I turn anti alias on while I use sweet fx ?
system used: 460 1gb card/8gb ram/i7 860/win 7 64bit


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> Hi,
> I tried today sweetfx with battlefield 3. I closed all anti aliasing settings and I noticed there are noticeable aliasing with sweetfx on but the picture colors become better and more clear
> the fps increased from ~30 to 40 with the folowing settings:
> 
> so should I turn anti alias on while I use sweet fx ?
> system used: 460 1gb card/8gb ram/i7 860/win 7 64bit


Open SweetFX_settings.txt and disable LumaSharpen

*#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0 *

Adjust the SMAA settings to make it stronger (if this is too strong you can always dial it back down)

*#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 0 // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.*


----------



## Rayce185

I'm currently trying out Deus Ex: Human Revolution and am working on getting out the last jaggies as seen here mid-screen:



Is there any way to get rid of them? Here are my settings:


Code:



Code:


#define SMAA_THRESHOLD         0.05
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS  64
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING   25

I've tried overriding the AA settings in nV Inspector with 32x CSAA and 8x SGSSAA, but there wasn't much difference, if any.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I'm currently trying out Deus Ex: Human Revolution and am working on getting out the last jaggies as seen here mid-screen:
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of them? Here are my settings:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD         0.05
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS  64
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING   25
> 
> I've tried overriding the AA settings in nV Inspector with 32x CSAA and 8x SGSSAA, but there wasn't much difference, if any.


Those jaggies are so sparse, post processing AA will not be able to detect them. Have you tried downsampling?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Those jaggies are so sparse, post processing AA will not be able to detect them. Have you tried downsampling?


Yeah, it hardly makes a difference to be honest. I just guess some games handle AA better than others...


----------



## Welliam

Many Thanks TFL Replica
that helped but farther away edges still has jaggies

Increase search steps ?



Also should I set this to 1
Quote:


> #define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 1


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> Many Thanks TFL Replica
> that helped but farther away edges still has jaggies
> Increase search steps ?
> 
> Also should I set this to 1


Yes, try increasing search steps. Maybe even decrease threshold below the minimum and see if it makes a difference. Ultimately, you may need to combine SMAA with other AA methods to get the best results.

SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND is only for DX9 hardware (aka old video cards that are incapable of DX10+).


----------



## Welliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Ultimately, you may need to combine SMAA with other AA methods to get the best results.


you mean in game AA or NV control panel ?

thanks


----------



## Welliam

attached my best settings for Battlefield 3

I cant see jaggies and I increased gamma for shadow as many parts of the game are dark I cant the see the enemies !!

FPS gained (GTX 460) 38~50 before it was 30 or under with 4x MSAA !

SweetFX_settings.txt 10k .txt file


----------



## Nayslayer

Link isn't working for me.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> you mean in game AA or NV control panel ?
> thanks


Nvidia CP, ingame AA (if compatible) or other AA methods via nvidia inspector.

You're link is broken. You'll need to zip your settings file because there's a bug that prevent text files with C style comments ("//") from uploading properly.


----------



## Rayce185

EDIT: ^^^ What he said ^^^









You have to zip the txt file. txt attachments don't work


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> attached my best settings for Battlefield 3
> I cant see jaggies and I increased gamma for shadow as many parts of the game are dark I cant the see the enemies !!
> FPS gained (GTX 460) 38~50 before it was 30 or under with 4x MSAA !
> 
> SweetFX_settings.txt 10k .txt file


Can you post some shots? Just to see how it looks before trying.


----------



## amd955be5670

A quick question, does SweetFX work on 64bit binaries?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A quick question, does SweetFX work on 64bit binaries?


None of the injectors work on 64bit binaries.


----------



## Derko1

Actually, if you use RadeonPro... the author, japamd, has added a SweetFX integration into the app. He also added support for 64bit applications.

So yes it does work, but only if you have an ATI card.

Thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=322031
Download Link to latest preview: http://www.radeonpro.info/Download/RadeonPro_Preview.exe
Quote:


> Updates (last update: 16/Nov/2012)
> 
> xx/xx/2012 - New build 1.1.1.0
> 
> - New: Added support for 64-bit applications
> - New: Improved hardware detection
> - New: Improved Windows 8 compatibility
> - New: Movie capture feature with real-time Motion JPEG compression (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11) and OpenDML (AVI 2.0) support
> - New: FXAA support (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11 and OpenGL)
> - New: FXAA can be activated/deactivated during the game (configure the hotkey on RadeonPro's Settings screen)
> - New: SMAA support (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11)
> - New: SMAA can be activated/deactivated during the game (configure the hotkey on RadeonPro's Settings screen)
> - New: Dynamic Vsync Control (DVC) support. This feature controls how vertical synchronization is applied at rendering time, automatically turning it off when frame rate is below monitor's refresh rate to reduce stuttering and turning it on when framerate is above or equal to monitor's refresh rate, improving smoothness.
> - New: DVC can be activated/deactivated during the game with SHIFT+HOME key
> - New: Dynamic Framerate Control (DFC) support. This feature acts like a frame rate limiter with smoothness control, just set a frame rate target and RadeonPro will try to keep it as close as possible while maintaining frame rendering times close to each other to avoid stuttering.
> - New: DFC can be activated/deactivated during the game with SHIFT+END key
> - New: DFC feature's frame rate target is adjustable in real time, press SHIFT+INSERT to increase the limit and SHIFT+DELETE to decrease it
> - New: Lock frame rate up to monitor's refresh rate. This feature limits internal frame rendering times accordingly to refresh rate (i.e. 60 Hz = 16.67 ms) instead of waiting vertical retrace.
> - New: On-Screen Display panel, showing current status of some RadeonPro features on top of game screen. Press PAGEDOWN key to toggle between full panel/reduced panel/hidden.
> - New: OSD panel can be made visible since game start either globally or at profile level, just configure it on OSD tab
> - New: OSD panel versions can be disabled either globally or at profile level, just configure it on OSD tab
> - New: Real time GPU monitoring with On-Screen Display support. GPU monitoring displays your video cards temperatures, utilization, FAN speed and VRAM utilization
> - New: Current date/time/FPS and actual playing time can be displayed at OSD
> - New: Better keyboard handling (i.e. fixes some games that don't allow OSD control or change of FPS corner)
> - New: Improved hook handling with better Steam overlay compatibility
> - New: OverDrive controls allow basic overclocking, manual cooler fan speed and PowerTune adjustments (available only at profile level)
> - New: Added option to display new CrossfireX logo on OSD when a CrossfireX capable system is detected
> - New: Added proper support for Direct3D9Ex games (i.e. Blades of Time, Fallout New Vegas, World of Tanks etc.)
> - New: Improved OpenGL support and bug fixes
> - New: Built-in SweetFX integration, allowing global and per game SweetFX effect shaders configuration. SweetFX can be used on any DirectX 9/10/10.1/11 games running on 32-bit or 64-bit. Configure SweetFX at RadeonPro settings and remove all 3rd party injector's DLLs from game directories if you want to use RadeonPro's SweetFX integration.
> - Fixed: Some games that used to hang at startup when API monitoring was active are now playable (i.e. STALKER Call of Pripyat)
> - Fixed: screenshots now works in DirectX 10/11 with R10G10B10A2/B8G8R8A8 formats used by some games (Dirt 3/Showdown, F3AR). Performance is not so good as in other games, but it will be optimized soon.
> - Changed: German translation update (thanks to Lennart Brüggemann)
> - Changed: improved OSD rendering performance on DirectX 10/11 games
> - Removed: SVG file creation at benchmark finish
> - Removed: CrossfireX bar; to monitor GPU utilization, use OSD options instead
> - Removed: alternate AMD Radeon logo
> - Removed: skins (all). They will be replaced by new Web skins feature. Anyone with HTML and Javascript skills will be able to create skins for RadeonPro.
> - Removed: Aggressive API detection (useless with new hook handler)
> - Known issues:
> -- Vsync is a bit broken in DirectX 9 for 64-bit apps
> -- DFC/DVC may not work as expected in OpenGL apps
> -- Movie's audio may go out of sync when target framerate is too high compared to sustained framerate


----------



## Welliam

new settings for Battlefield 3

SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file


another thing I like about this I dont have to increase my monitor brightness before I enter the game !

split screenshot


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> new settings for Battlefield 3
> 
> SweetFX_settings.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> another thing I like about this I dont have to increase my monitor brightness before I enter the game !
> split screenshot


...









I'm sorry, but you're exactly the reason why they are not allowing people to use injectors. They want to ban people using injectors, because they are getting an unfair advantage. Which is exactly what you are doing, instead of making the game look better.

BUT... you didn't do anything. All you had to do was to simply put the brightness in game up and it would have had the EXACT same effect.


----------



## Jacer200

Hi I am having trouble trying to get SweetFX to work on Dishonored. I am using these settings to play http://whoisjimothy.com/public/sweetfx/. I have UAC turned off and the game just keeps crashing if the d3d9.dll is present.

Log:
full path: D:\PC Games\Steam\steamapps\common\Dishonored\Binaries\Win32\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory

Any help would be appreciated. I would love to play this game at the highest quality possible


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Hi I am having trouble trying to get SweetFX to work on Dishonored. I am using these settings to play http://whoisjimothy.com/public/sweetfx/. I have UAC turned off and the game just keeps crashing if the d3d9.dll is present.
> Log:
> full path: D:\PC Games\Steam\steamapps\common\Dishonored\Binaries\Win32\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> Any help would be appreciated. I would love to play this game at the highest quality possible


Do you have any applications like FRAPS, Xfire or MSI Afterburner running in the background?


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Do you have any applications like FRAPS, Xfire or MSI Afterburner running in the background?


I use EVGA Precision but it the game crashes with it on or off.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> I use EVGA Precision but it the game crashes with it on or off.


Try disabling steam overlay and any built-in AA the game has.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try disabling steam overlay and any built-in AA the game has.


No luck I keep getting this



It's not a total disaster that I can't get it going I just really wanted to see what all the fuss was about with SweetFX and Dishonored. The game does look %100 better with the Nvidia Inspector and config settings applied.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> No luck I keep getting this
> 
> It's not a total disaster that I can't get it going I just really wanted to see what all the fuss was about with SweetFX and Dishonored. The game does look %100 better with the Nvidia Inspector and config settings applied.


Try doing a clean install of SweetFX 1.3 without using anyone's config files.


----------



## Welliam

@Derko1
You are assuming many wrong assumptions here:
Quote:


> They want to ban people using injectors, because they are getting an unfair advantage. Which is exactly what you are doing, instead of making the game look better.


This topic about how to use the tool not multiplayer rules !! and this what I care I adjusted sweetfx according to my "monitor settings" so from my end picture look great.
Quote:


> All you had to do was to simply put the brightness in game up and it would have had the EXACT same effect.


Another wrong assumption you are mixing gamma with brightness. Increasing In game brightness make ambient light sources loose details
I used gamma again according to my monitor settings which look fine to me.

also it seems you forgot about SMAA !!

You are welcome.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quick questions,
How does one remove 'film grain'?

Also I was playing Syndicate, and noticed that there is too much bloom for some light sources. Is there any way to have negative bloom in the injector?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Quick questions,
> How does one remove 'film grain'?


The only way to remove film grain is by modifying the game itself.

Quote:


> Also I was playing Syndicate, and noticed that there is too much bloom for some light sources. Is there any way to have negative bloom in the injector?


I typically use negative exposure values in the Tonemap shader to darken the scene. You can also use negative values for the Curves or Lift Gamma Gain shaders. I haven't actually tried negative values for the Bloom shader so I'll test that later.


----------



## deafboy

Great read


----------



## Brainsick

Has anyone got sweetfx to work with Warhammer 40k Space Marine? All my attempts were unsuccessful.

-edit- nevermind, it's working now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

You can force every one of these with RadeoPro. I've found that SMAA when forced through radeonpro also works in a few games where it wouldn't when forced through the injector.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You can force every one of these with RadeoPro. I've found that SMAA when forced through radeonpro also works in a few games where it wouldn't when forced through the injector.


I know! IT'S AMAZING! I love it so much...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You can force every one of these with RadeoPro. I've found that SMAA when forced through radeonpro also works in a few games where it wouldn't when forced through the injector.


SMAA was recently added to RadeonPro. Catalyst has had MLAA and Nvidia CP has had FXAA for a long time. They are basic, easy to use solutions but they're not offering anywhere near the same amount of functionality and configuration. So might still want to use an injector, maybe even in conjunction with one of those.

Even if one were to ignore the shader effects (which are increasingly becoming the star of the show) on a pure AA vs AA level, you have much finer control over the AA when using an injector.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Actually you can force FXAA and SMAA through RadeonPro as well as obviously MLAA. You can also force SweetFX if you direct RadeonPro to where you have the SweerFX files installed. I've never used this sweetfx so I haven't tried it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Even if one were to ignore the shader effects (which are increasingly becoming the star of the show) on a pure AA vs AA level, you have much finer control over the AA when using an injector.


Not with SMAA and the smaa injector doesn't work in a few games. You actually have more control with RadeonPro. I don't use FXAA.

I only use SMAA as a last resort or to clear up transparency aliasing. I try to use MSAA or preferably SGSSAA whenever possible. I only find these programs good for when I have no choice.


----------



## TFL Replica

Which games are you referring to?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Off of the top of my head Crysis 2 and GTA IV. The SMAA injector won't work in those two.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Off of the top of my head Crysis 2 and GTA IV. The SMAA injector won't work in those two.


For Crysis 2, place d3d9 & dxgi.dll files in the bin32 folder, place rest of the files outside. It should work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Off of the top of my head Crysis 2 and GTA IV. The SMAA injector won't work in those two.


All injectors work for both games. There's screenshots and videos all over the internet. I don't have GTA but you can check out my Crysis 2 SweetFX screenshots.


----------



## Derko1

Anyway of getting it working with Half Life 2?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyway of getting it working with Half Life 2?


Should be the same installation as Black Mesa.
Quote:


> Black Mesa
> Copy dlls and (and injector.ini if using SMAA or SweetFX) to \Steam\steamapps\YourName\source sdk base 2007\bin
> Copy the rest of the files to \Steam\steamapps\YourName\source sdk base 2007\


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All injectors work for both games. There's screenshots and videos all over the internet. I don't have GTA but you can check out my Crysis 2 SweetFX screenshots.












Try it with *SMAA injector* and get back to me.

As I said before I haven't used sweetfx.

All that I'm saying is that there is now another option that AMD users can now use for any of these methods. I'm done posting here. I'm not here to argue with you.


----------



## TFL Replica

It doesn't make any difference. SweetFX is based on Inject SMAA and all injectors were built on the same basic concept. As such, SweetFX, Inject SMAA and Inject FXAA all work with Crysis 2.

No need to get defensive or stop posting. Misinformation like that needs to be dispelled. I have nothing against RadeonPro but this thread will continue to focus on versatile, vendor agnostic solutions. Furthermore, AA injectors do not rely on any third party utilities running in the background. Here's a Crysis 2 screenshot comparison taken with Inject SMAA 1.2.


----------



## HiCZoK

I've searched the topic but couldn't find the answer I need.

What are generally the best smaa settings for sweetfx (non configuratior version) ?
This is mainly what I use it for in games like gtaIV or Crysis1.

Or just leave it at default and (smaa) and only turn options I want on or off. I mainly use smaa, sharpen, hdr and vibrance


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I've searched the topic but couldn't find the answer I need.
> What are generally the best smaa settings for sweetfx (non configuratior version) ?
> This is mainly what I use it for in games like gtaIV or Crysis1.
> Or just leave it at default and (smaa) and only turn options I want on or off. I mainly use smaa, sharpen, hdr and vibrance


These settings are moderately better than the defaults.

Code:



Code:


#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05           // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64      // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16  // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges

The SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING settings is generally best left at its default value. Increasing its value is only recommended for certain games like Deus Ex HR.


----------



## HiCZoK

I think it helps a bit but it still leaves a lot to be desired.
What is the best form of everywhere-applicable aa ?
There is only this right ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I think it helps a bit but it still leaves a lot to be desired.
> What is the best form of everywhere-applicable aa ?
> There is only this right ?


Bear in mind, disabling or reducing LumaSharpen (in its current implementation) will improve the AA quality.

Those SMAA settings are the best post processing AA possible without blurring the image. You can achieve better results anywhere by combining SMAA with downsampling. If you find the performance hit of downsampling to be too high, using very strong FXAA settings could hide sparse aliasing at the cost of blurring the image.


----------



## HiCZoK

disabled lumasharpen and all of sudden the graphics are near perfect !

This is righ now my fav form of aa. I am using those smaa setting + default hdr, vibrance with almost everything.


----------



## Rayce185

I'm trying out Crysis 2, which crashes back to desktop with this log file:

Code:



Code:


full path: C:\Games\Crysis 2\bin32\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
                                                                                         redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting IDXGIFactory1->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
initialising shader environment
D3DX11CompileFromFile failed
SweetFX_preset.txt(4,10): error X1507: failed to open source file: 'SweetFX_settings.txt'

I copied the files as instructed


----------



## TFL Replica

Could you go through the exact steps you took? (Which files were copied, what was modified, etc...)

That error is usually an indication of incorrect file locations but it can also be caused by not having write permissions or incompatible settings files.


----------



## Rayce185

I put the d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll and injector.ini into the B32 file and left the rest in the main directory.


----------



## TFL Replica

To test whether it's a write permissions issue, run the game as administrator. Also, do you have any 3rd party utilities like FRAPS running in the background?


----------



## TFL Replica

*Fable 3*
FXAA Tool SVN101 (FXAA, Sharpen)

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

A look at the most recent version of *FXAA Tool*. Lots of awesome new features have been added to it. That includes built-in DX8 support, a games list, a handy import/export function and new shaders as well as modifications to older ones.


----------



## Rayce185

Whoa! That's a load of settings! Makes it kinda hard to decide between SweetFX and that now :O


----------



## TFL Replica

The NoPass shader seen in the effect chain can also be used to add any custom shader very easily. Just modified mine to perform 0.15 Vibrance.


----------



## litoralis

Hello, I have a noob question here,

I read the tutorials, installed SweetFX Configurator 1.32 sucessfully, adjusted some settings , ran Borderlands 2 and was able to toggle between SweetFX ON/OFF sucessfully.

I have a problem with the directions for use of the SweetFX_preset.txt file.

*Does SweetFX_preset.txt allow for multiple lines of #include code ?*

Is this a correct SweetFX_preset.txt file?

Code:



Code:


#include "SweetFX_settings.txt"
#include "SweetFX\Presets\SweetFX_Settings_Borderlands 2_sharp and little contrast boost.txt" 
#include "SweetFX\Presets\Torchligh2_TFL.txt"

Second problem, *how do I Save/Load configurations?*
It seems to not work right now. Anyone able to explain how to do this better than the readme.txt?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litoralis*
> 
> Hello, I have a noob question here,
> I read the tutorials, installed SweetFX Configurator 1.32 sucessfully, adjusted some settings , ran Borderlands 2 and was able to toggle between SweetFX ON/OFF sucessfully.
> I have a problem with the directions for use of the SweetFX_preset.txt file.
> *Does SweetFX_preset.txt allow for multiple lines of #include code ?*
> Is this a correct SweetFX_preset.txt file?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #include "SweetFX_settings.txt"
> #include "SweetFX\Presets\SweetFX_Settings_Borderlands 2_sharp and little contrast boost.txt"
> #include "SweetFX\Presets\Torchligh2_TFL.txt"
> 
> Second problem, *how do I Save/Load configurations?*
> It seems to not work right now. Anyone able to explain how to do this better than the readme.txt?


Only one preset may be active at any time so your SweetFX_preset.txt should only include one line. Modify #include "SweetFX_settings.txt" and change "SweetFX_settings.txt" to the preset you wish to use.

I believe SweetFX Configurator's save/load configurations feature has not been implemented yet. You'll have to do that manually for the time being.


----------



## dizzy4

Hey there. First off -- great thread.

I am trying to get SweetFx working with my tablet (hd4000 igpu) and I have run into problems trying to install it to skyrim and bioshock (through steam).

All I really want is SMAA so I tried the injector by itself at first. I keep getting the error that d3dx9_43.dll is missing which goes away when I rename the dll using only the SMAA injector -- still no SMAA enabled. However, with sweetfx there are further errors after renaming. Am I mistaken in thinking this will work with an integrated intel gpu or are my errors unrelated?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Hey there. First off -- great thread.
> I am trying to get SweetFx working with my tablet (hd4000 igpu) and I have run into problems trying to install it to skyrim and bioshock (through steam).
> All I really want is SMAA so I tried the injector by itself at first. I keep getting the error that d3dx9_43.dll is missing which goes away when I rename the dll using only the SMAA injector -- still no SMAA enabled. However, with sweetfx there are further errors after renaming. Am I mistaken in thinking this will work with an integrated intel gpu or are my errors unrelated?


In theory it should work on an Intel GPU. Having said that, I don't recall anyone using an injector on an Intel GPU. Perhaps your tablet needs a GPU driver and DirectX update.


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> In theory it should work on an Intel GPU. Having said that, I don't recall anyone using an injector on an Intel GPU. Perhaps your tablet needs a GPU driver and DirectX update.


http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=35

There is the update, Figured it out just moments before you posted







and yes it works well and gave me the effect I wanted


----------



## TFL Replica

Cool. Glad you got it working.


----------



## dizzy4

Yeah I am surprised at the performance this little tab brings! It won't push skyrim on low at 1080p with very good frame rates, but at 720p with the mods it runs smooth and looks good while letting me run the ultra high resolution textures. Even at 1366x768 it runs decently (min of about 24fps) even in open world areas.

Bioshock is another story. I can play it maxed at 1080p and on an 11.6" screen the pixel density is high enough to not need AA.


----------



## lem_

having problems with crysis 2 and sweetFX crashes on startup


----------



## StormX2

heyo, Im new to this one.

With my Sig Rig, and game slike World of Warcraft (MMO's of its era) and the old Source games liek DOD, which would benefit me best?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> having problems with crysis 2 and sweetFX crashes on startup


Quote:


> Copy dlls and injector.ini to the bin32 folder and put everything else in the main Crysis 2 folder
> 
> Disable built-in AA by adding the following lines to autoexec.cfg (create it in the main Crysis 2 folder if it doesn't exist)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> r_FSAA = 0
> r_UseEdgeAA = 0
> r_PostMSAA = 0


Try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> heyo, Im new to this one.
> With my Sig Rig, and game slike World of Warcraft (MMO's of its era) and the old Source games liek DOD, which would benefit me best?


Older games would benefit from shader effects the most. SweetFX and FXAA Tool are where you'll find the latest shader effects. Try some presets for similar games and see what works best for you. Something like a GW2 config would probably work well for most MMOs that have a similar art style. As for source games, you could try Ceejay's preset for Black Mesa.


----------



## lem_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try that.
> Older games would benefit from shader effects the most. SweetFX and FXAA Tool are where you'll find the latest shader effects. Try some presets for similar games and see what works best for you. Something like a GW2 config would probably work well for most MMOs that have a similar art style. As for source games, you could try Ceejay's preset for Black Mesa.


Thanks alot!, it worked is it normal that Precision X OSD no longer works with sweetFX enabled?

tried the enable compatabilty and set it to Crysis2.exe not Launcher.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Thanks alot!, it worked is it normal that Precision X OSD no longer works with sweetFX enabled?
> tried the enable compatabilty and set it to Crysis2.exe not Launcher.


Works for me in MSI Afterburner 2.3.0. EVGA Precision X's OSD server should also work. Try switching the OSD to Vector 3D rendering mode.


----------



## lem_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Works for me in MSI Afterburner 2.3.0. EVGA Precision X's OSD server should also work. Try switching the OSD to Vector 3D rendering mode.


Thanks AfterBurner worked!, dunno why EVGA Precision doesnt.


----------



## Derko1

Does SweetFx work with Far Cry 2? I just tried it and the game crashes to desktop while loading.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Does SweetFx work with Far Cry 2? I just tried it and the game crashes to desktop while loading.


Is ingame AA disabled and do you have a log.log file?


----------



## Derko1

Yup! This is the error in the log.log
Quote:


> initialising shader environment
> D3DX10CreateEffectFromFile failed
> SweetFX\Shaders\Curves.h(14,33): error X3000: syntax error: unexpected float constant


Curves must be disabled. Thanks for the troubleshoot!


----------



## TFL Replica

So it was just the curves shader causing this issue? Interesting. It might work in DX9 mode (but nobody would want to run the game in DX9 mode).


----------



## Derko1

Mandatory shots of before and after!

*FarCry 2*
_*SMAA, Luma Sharpening, Bloom, DPX, Dither, Tone Mapping, Vibrance with 4xSSAA on both*_






FarCry2.zip 238k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Great screenshots. Mind posting your settings?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Great screenshots. Mind posting your settings?


I knew you were gonna ask so I already put them there.


----------



## TFL Replica

Well I noticed the lighting boost and was wondering how you'd achieved that effect without Bloom/HDR. Now I see that you did use Bloom after all.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Well I noticed the lighting boost and was wondering how you'd achieved that effect without Bloom/HDR. Now I see that you did use Bloom after all.


Doh! Forgot to put that on there. I actually experimented with it off, cause it makes the clouds look a bit funky. I tried upping gamma and exposure a bit, but does not retain good contrast. You need curves to tame it, but since it does not work... I guess I'll stick with just bloom.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yup! This is the error in the log.log
> Curves must be disabled. Thanks for the troubleshoot!


Weird. As far I can tell line 14 have correct syntax. I've already tested all the different formulas without any problems.

What were your settings for the curves shader and is it only a problem you see in that game?


----------



## TFL Replica

I've tested the curves shader in numerous DX9 and DX11 titles (but not Far Cry 3) without any issues.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Weird. As far I can tell line 14 have correct syntax. I've already tested all the different formulas without any problems.
> What were your settings for the curves shader and is it only a problem you see in that game?


I was using Curve 2 with a value of .40. I'll try it again when I am home. See what the issue might be.


----------



## Sagus

Does anyone know a way to make SMAA (SweetFX) work with Endless Space?

Problem 1: There's no in-game way to disable _just_ AA, without lowering other graphic settings. Why any sane developer would force that, I don't know. But the only way to reduce AA that I could find is forcing it through CCC (AMD user here) to its minimum of x2 (no x0 in CCC).

Problem 2: Putting SweetFX into the same directory as the game's binary has no effect on aliasing in game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagus*
> 
> Does anyone know a way to make SMAA (SweetFX) work with Endless Space?
> Problem 1: There's no in-game way to disable _just_ AA, without lowering other graphic settings. Why any sane developer would force that, I don't know. But the only way to reduce AA that I could find is forcing it through CCC (AMD user here) to its minimum of x2 (no x0 in CCC).
> Problem 2: Putting SweetFX into the same directory as the game's binary has no effect on aliasing in game.


Post your log.log. Forcing x2 through CCC is no good. If you're lucky the game will have an ini or xml file that would allow you to directly disable the AA. If not, then you'll have to disable AA at the cost of lowering other graphics settings.

A heads up for SweetFX Configurator users: Version 1.3.3 has been added.



Spoiler: Changelog 




More flexible SweetFX install / game launch settings
Option to import or export presets under "Save / Load configuration" - You can also just drag'n'drop preset text files to the list to import them.
Now has an icon!




*Download SweetFX Configurator 1.3.3*


----------



## [email protected]

Subbed.


----------



## Sagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Post your log.log. Forcing x2 through CCC is no good. If you're lucky the game will have an ini or xml file that would allow you to directly disable the AA. If not, then you'll have to disable AA at the cost of lowering other graphics settings.


log.log contents:

Code:



Code:


full path: C:\Games\Endless Space\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment

However, it's seems I've succeeded by using the latest Radeon Pro Preview (11.11.2012). It even supports SweetFX integration. Still needs AA forced to x2 for this game (through RP itself), but otherwise all the SMAA/FXAA/SweetFX goodies work without a hitch.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagus*
> 
> However, it's seems I've succeeded by using the latest Radeon Pro Preview (11.11.2012). It even supports SweetFX integration. Still needs AA forced to x2 for this game (through RP itself), but otherwise all the SMAA/FXAA/SweetFX goodies work without a hitch.


Interesting. Glad you got it working.


----------



## Rayce185

We Geforce owners need something comparable to Radeon Pro...


----------



## TFL Replica

I wonder if Radeon Pro could be used to forcibly integrate SweetFX with Path of Exile.


----------



## zylonite

wow nice info


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wonder if Radeon Pro could be used to forcibly integrate SweetFX with Path of Exile.


Trying it right now!

Will post results shortly.









Edit: Thought it was gonna take a lot longer to re-install... but never mind. So here we go, this is simply vibrance set to 1.0


----------



## TFL Replica

Fantastic! Did you have to disable the ingame AA for this to work?


----------



## dph314

Has anyone tried this with Far Cry 3 yet? I can't seem to get it to work. When opening the game, the FC3 logo pops up like the game is starting but then it just blinks away and nothing happens. I have everything in the background closed and as far as I can tell all the files are installed to Far Cry 3's 'bin' folder. Here's what the log file says:
Quote:


> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\FarCry 3\bin\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
> try to use "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\FarCry 3\bin" for shader files
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory
> redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain


I can see what failed, but not sure how to fix it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Has anyone tried this with Far Cry 3 yet? I can't seem to get it to work. When opening the game, the FC3 logo pops up like the game is starting but then it just blinks away and nothing happens. I have everything in the background closed and as far as I can tell all the files are installed to Far Cry 3's 'bin' folder. Here's what the log file says:
> I can see what failed, but not sure how to fix it.


Try running the game in DX9 mode.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Fantastic! Did you have to disable the ingame AA for this to work?


I actually did not. It simply works. I think it really bypasses all things involved to make it run.


----------



## [email protected]

Any Far Cry 3 tweaks out there we can use without getting banned via VAC?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I actually did not. It simply works. I think it really bypasses all things involved to make it run.


If I had to guess, I'd say it injects directly into the game's main process. That would explain why Radeon Tools has to be running for it to work. ENB is working on something similar IIRC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Any Far Cry 3 tweaks out there we can use without getting banned via VAC?


AA injectors are kind of like changing your monitor's settings. They don't tweak or modify the game in any way and can never be considered cheating.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> *AA injectors are kind of like changing your monitor's settings. They don't tweak or modify the game in any way and can never be considered cheating.*


Tell that to the BF3 guys who are scared to even have it on their PCs... I've used it since day one on BF3 and have about 20hrs of MP game time. I know others with 100s of hours and it doesn't make a difference. When you use stuff like BF3 Color tweaker, that actually messes with files in the game directory... that's a different story.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Has anyone tried this with Far Cry 3 yet? I can't seem to get it to work. When opening the game, the FC3 logo pops up like the game is starting but then it just blinks away and nothing happens. I have everything in the background closed and as far as I can tell all the files are installed to Far Cry 3's 'bin' folder. Here's what the log file says:
> 
> I can see what failed, but not sure how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try running the game in DX9 mode.
Click to expand...

I got it







I get an error, "Far Cry 3 has stopped responding" half the time I open the game. So I open it a couple times but it works. In the process of configuring the settings.

Going to finish messing around with the settings tomorrow. Only spent a few minutes playing with them so far. Love the grass. No more faded colors. Thanks for the thread/help TFL









*Before*



*After*


----------



## TFL Replica

Glad to help. Don't forget that you can tweak the settings in real-time by alt tabbing and modifying the config file (assuming Far Cry 3 is okay with alt tabbing). Try my Mount&Blade Warband preset for a warm/sunny effect.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Glad to help. Don't forget that you can tweak the settings in real-time by alt tabbing and modifying the config file (assuming Far Cry 3 is okay with alt tabbing). Try my Mount&Blade Warband preset for a warm/sunny effect.


Yeah FC3 usually crashes when minimizing it, so what I've been doing to change/test new settings is Alt+Enter to put it in Windowed Mode, then Alt+Tab to bring up the settings file in Notepad, edit them and save, then switch back to FC3 and Alt+Enter back into Fullscreen mode to see the new settings. It won't crash when switching to Notepad if it's in Windowed Mode









I haven't had much time to play around with the settings yet, but I'll definitely look into that preset, thanks again


----------



## Catta

Hello, I have no anti-aliasing on most objects except characters (they look pretty smooth) in Assassin's Creed 3. Every building has jaggy edges that are terribly flickering and crawling while the camera is moving. The graphic settings in the game and in NVIDIA control panel set for maximum quality didn't help even a bit. I tried Inject SMAA 1.2 and Sweet FX Configurator standalone 1.3.3 - their AA didn't help to resolve this issue at all either. Unfortunately, there is no off mode for multisampling in the game so I couldn't check if the game's AA causes the injectors' AA to fail.
Can anybody, please, suggest what can be done to make anti-aliasing work?

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x32
Processor: 3.00 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
RAM: 4 GB DDR3
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra (driver v: 306.97)
DirectX Version: DirectX 10


----------



## TFL Replica

One easy way to test if the injector's working is to press the screenshot button (printscreen) and check the game folder. Alternatively, you can repeatedly press the toggle button (scroll lock) and pay close attention to the screen. Temporarily increasing vibrance can make the difference easier to spot. There should also be a log.log file generated in your game folder.

When you've made sure that the injector is working you can tweak the default configuration to get the strongest AA. This would usually involve disabling LumaSharpen and setting SMAA to 0.05 64 16 0.


----------



## Catta

The injectors are working (all the features I've tried) except for their AA. I tried different settings and the strongest AA of course, but jaggies and flickering in Assassin's Creed 3 didn't get smoother even a little bit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> The injectors are working (all the features I've tried) except for their AA. I tried different settings and the strongest AA of course, but jaggies and flickering in Assassin's Creed 3 didn't get smoother even a little bit.


Have you tried FXAA (Nvidia FXAA or FXAA Tool)? In some cases it can be better at fighting jaggies at the cost of slightly blurring the image.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Great Post, Thank you a million...

+1 REP


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried FXAA (Nvidia FXAA or FXAA Tool)? In some cases it can be better at fighting jaggies at the cost of slightly blurring the image.


For some strange reason any version of FXAA Tool displays this error message every time I try to open FXAA_Tool.exe, so I can't try it.

I know that TXAA is supposed to fight jaggies in Assassin's Creed 3 but my video card NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra obviously doesn't support TXAA. There is no even such option in the game's graphic settings to try to turn it on (I have only 2 options for multisampling to choose from: 1) normal, 2) high. While there are 3 options + TXAA for more powerful video cards). I turned on FXAA in NVIDIA control panel but it has no effect in the game.
The strange thing is that SweetFX AA smooths and blurs texts (the letters) quite a lot in the game but leaves jaggies on the objects intact. I've also tried to increase the number for MultiSampleType in Assassin3.ini file but that didn't work either.
Is there a way to force the increase of AA somehow/somewhere else in the game or to turn it off completely, so it wouldn't interfere with injectors? Thanks in advance for any useful suggestions!


----------



## TFL Replica

Which version of FXAA Tool is that? The latest version is SVN112.

I'm not sure if your GPU can handle this with AC3 but consider trying *downsampling*.


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which version of FXAA Tool is that? The latest version is SVN112.
> 
> I'm not sure if your GPU can handle this with AC3 but consider trying *downsampling*.


I've tried SVN101 and SVN112 - both of them displayed that error message.
I believe my GPU is too weak to benefit from downsampling and I'm afraid to damage my monitor with it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> I've tried SVN101 and SVN112 - both of them displayed that error message.
> I believe my GPU is too weak to benefit from downsampling and I'm afraid to damage my monitor with it.


FXAA Tool should automatically ask for a UAC prompt. If it's not doing that for any reason, try forcing it to run as administrator. It just needs to be able to write its game database. If that doesn't work, I could upload one of the older versions (before the game database was added).


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> FXAA Tool should automatically ask for a UAC prompt. If it's not doing that for any reason, try forcing it to run as administrator. It just needs to be able to write its game database. If that doesn't work, I could upload one of the older versions (before the game database was added).


It doesn't ask for a UAC prompt at all. As soon as I click on FXAA_Tool.exe that error window pops up. I tried forcing it to run as administrator but nothing changed.


----------



## bluewr

It still doesn't seem to be familiar with the asian game market.
As MMORPG that uses nprotect Gameguard will cause the game to crash, when ever using any Injector


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> It doesn't ask for a UAC prompt at all. As soon as I click on FXAA_Tool.exe that error window pops up. I tried forcing it to run as administrator but nothing changed.


Try this version

FXAA Tool old.zip 252k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> It still doesn't seem to be familiar with the asian game market.
> As MMORPG that uses nprotect Gameguard will cause the game to crash, when ever using any Injector


That's something the game developers would need to allow/fix.


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try this version


Thanks! I can open this tool now but this version is for DirectX 9 only and AC3 uses DirectX 11. I doubt that it will work in this case. Should I try this version of FXAA tool anyway?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> Thanks! I can open this tool now but this version is for DirectX 9 only and AC3 uses DirectX 11. I doubt that it will work in this case. Should I try this version of FXAA tool anyway?


Try this instead. It's the DX10 version of the old FXAA PPI tool but it also works for DX11 titles. If it works, edit injFX_Settings.h to tweak the settings.

DirectX10.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try this instead. It's the DX10 version of the old FXAA PPI tool but it also works for DX11 titles. If it works, edit injFX_Settings.h to tweak the settings.
> 
> DirectX10.zip 55k .zip file


Thanks! Being not sure how to edit the settings I left them the way they were in the file. The results in the game: the picture has become darker, yellowish but AA, unfortunately, had no effect.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> Thanks! Being not sure how to edit the settings I left them the way they were in the file. The results in the game: the picture has become darker, yellowish but AA, unfortunately, had no effect.


Edit the settings file with notepad or any other text editor. If it's changing the visuals of your game, it's working. The AA isn't getting any better because the game has already done the same job FXAA (at its default settings) would have done.


----------



## Catta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Edit the settings file with notepad or any other text editor. If it's changing the visuals of your game, it's working. The AA isn't getting any better because the game has already done the same job FXAA (at its default settings) would have done.


All I needed is to force AA. Unfortunately, non of the injectors helped, but anyway thank you for trying to help me!


----------



## pengs

Some Chivalry.
These all have 8xAA+8x transparency. Chivalry settings maxed but without motion blur and DOF.

with Sweet; SMAA, Luma, HDR, Vibrance, Vignette

without

with Sweet; SMAA, Luma, HDR, Vibrance, Vignette

without

with Sweet; SMAA, Luma, HDR, Vibrance, Vignette

without


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catta*
> 
> All I needed is to force AA. Unfortunately, non of the injectors helped, but anyway thank you for trying to help me!


No problem. Glad you found a solution.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Some Chivalry.
> These all have 8xAA+8x transparency. Chivalry settings maxed but without motion blur and DOF.
> *snip*


Thanks for the screenshots. Added.


----------



## HiCZoK

I am new to amd recently.
Can someone explain me what aa options in ccc do?
They do differ from nvidia settings
What is morphological anty aliasing
what is edge detect

and how to use them (if they are any good).

As for now I am mostly using sweetfx with smaa ONLY enabled.
0.05
64
16
settings for it. Have quite an impact on performance.

What is the best look/performance aa out there? should I go fxaa injectors? ccc? or stay with smaa via sweetfx ?
There is so many tools that even this guide don't helps me much









edit: btw guys, I've found that there is completly no difference in image quality between those smaa options
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 16 vs 64
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 6 vs 16

original values have better framerate. The only thing that makes smaa really better is SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05, so I recommend using only this as a change from default options


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm getting this error when trying to launch STALKER SoC. I am also using SoC Complete. I'm not sure if it is incompatible or not. Could someone verify? I am able to get this to work with the other two STALKERS. I have also tried to move the Sweetfx folder to the main directory, but no cigar.

full path: E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
try to use "E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl" for shader files


----------



## TFL Replica

Stalker SoC is compatible. The guides for CS and CoP don't apply to SoC. For SoC, just extract everything to the bin folder and it should work.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Stalker SoC is compatible. The guides for CS and CoP don't apply to SoC. For SoC, just extract everything to the bin folder and it should work.


But is it compatible with the Complete 2009 mod? I just tried again iwth everything extracted to the 'bin' and I get the exact same error as before.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> But is it compatible with the Complete 2009 mod? I just tried again iwth everything extracted to the 'bin' and I get the exact same error as before.


I don't have that mod so I can't test it. Try placing a complete extract of everything into the main folder as well.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't have that mod so I can't test it. Try placing a complete extract of everything into the main folder as well.


Thanks. Extracting a complete 'everything' into the main folder allowed to work. So there is a complete extract in 'bin' as well as the main folder. Very odd, but whatever works.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks. Extracting a complete 'everything' into the main folder allowed to work. So there is a complete extract in 'bin' as well as the main folder. Very odd, but whatever works.


Try deleting d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll and injector.ini from the main folder and see if it still works. If it breaks again then just copy them back and leave it the way it is. Stalker mods are so confusing.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try deleting d3d9.dll, dxgi.dll and injector.ini from the main folder and see if it still works. If it breaks again then just copy them back and leave it the way it is. Stalker mods are so confusing.


Yup, still works. So only the Sweetfx folder, d3d9.fx, _readme, _presets, and _settings are now in the main folder. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Derko1

Hast there been any updates to the SweetFX configurator? For some reason it lost all of my stuff cause it crashed when I added a game. May have been an issue with my PC though.


----------



## Derko1

*Dark Siders*
*SweetFX: Luma Sharpening, SMAA, Bloom, Tone Mapping, Curves, Dither... the shots are with 8xSSAA.*





Darksiders.zip 238k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Lovely screenshots.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hast there been any updates to the SweetFX configurator? For some reason it lost all of my stuff cause it crashed when I added a game. May have been an issue with my PC though.


There have not been any updates to SweetFX Configurator since version 1.3.3.


----------



## Derko1

Hey TFL... I remember you posting shots of DoW 2... I can't seem to get it to work. The log doesn't have anything useful either.
Quote:


> full path: d:\steam\steamapps\common\dawn of war 2\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment


Seems like it's just not able to start.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hey TFL... I remember you posting shots of DoW 2... I can't seem to get it to work. The log doesn't have anything useful either.
> Seems like it's just not able to start.


If you haven't already done so, temporarily remove/rename d3d9.dll, start the game and disable the game's AA. If that doesn't do the trick go to ...\Documents\My Games\Dawn of War II - Retribution\Settings and edit configuration.lua. Ensure that "antialiasing" and "use64bitrt" are set to 0.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you haven't already done so, temporarily remove/rename d3d9.dll, start the game and disable the game's AA. If that doesn't do the trick go to ...\Documents\My Games\Dawn of War II - Retribution\Settings and edit configuration.lua. Ensure that "antialiasing" and "use64bitrt" are set to 0.


That's what it was! +imaginary rep!

Man! I'm so sad that I can not use AA... but it looks SOOOO much more detailed with it on.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's what it was! +imaginary rep!
> Man! I'm so sad that I can not use AA... but it looks SOOOO much more detailed with it on.


Did you try using RadeonPro with ingame AA enabled?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you try using RadeonPro with ingame AA enabled?


I just did and strangely... I forgot to enable it through RP and it works! SweetFX and having AA enabled. It looks awesome with 8xSSAA!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I just did and strangely... I forgot to enable it through RP and it works! SweetFX and having AA enabled. It looks awesome with 8xSSAA!


I might consider an AMD GPU for my next upgrade, just to be able to use RadeonPro.









Not sure what happened between CoH and DoW 2 but the built-in AA options went from off/2x/4x/... to just on/off. On is equivalent to 2xMSAA IIRC.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I might consider an AMD GPU for my next upgrade, just to be able to use RadeonPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened between CoH and DoW 2 but the built-in AA options went from off/2x/4x/... to just on/off. On is equivalent to 2xMSAA IIRC.


I looked around for an option to change it to 8 and it doesn't actually work. I thought it did... so now I'm stuck using 2xSSAA.

And yea... RP is so awesome! The dev talks daily with the community and fixes problems on an individual case by case basis. It's the only reason AMD have customers I think.


----------



## amd955be5670

Is this by any means good looking?
Before C3 comes out I wanna give C1 another chance of running well on my PC, I found a mod source but too lazy to download


----------



## silent man

i c there's alot of great screenshots in first page for SWEETFX ..but is there any preset download for Darksiders II and Stalker?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> i c there's alot of great screenshots in first page for SWEETFX ..but is there any preset download for Darksiders II and Stalker?


I'm guessing that the Darksiders 1 settings I set up would maybe also work with 2. Give it a shot and then post some pics!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx/510#post_18881863


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 
> Is this by any means good looking?
> Before C3 comes out I wanna give C1 another chance of running well on my PC, I found a mod source but too lazy to download


The vignette needs some tuning so it doesn't pass over the HUD. Aside from that I'm not sure what I'd change. A before and after comparison would be helpful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> i c there's alot of great screenshots in first page for SWEETFX ..but is there any preset download for Darksiders II and *Stalker*?


Do you mean the first Stalker game (SoC)? Each of the Stalker games requires a slightly different config. For example, CoP is too plain and light and requires some adjustments to color while CS is good with just SMAA and LumaSharpen.


----------



## Derko1

I might tone down the saturation a tad... but I think I like the lighting. Plus it gets rid of that hazy filter that it has towards the back end. Might brighten up the highlights a bit too... opinions?

(Copy and paste from the Screen Shot thread... figure it also belongs here.







)

*Assassins Creed*
*SMAA, LumaSharpening, Bloom, DPX, ToneMapping, Curves, and Dither with 4xSSAA on.*


----------



## TFL Replica

Wow, that is a huge improvement. It's like the game engine got an upgrade.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Wow, that is a huge improvement. It's like the game engine got an upgrade.


Thanks! I messed around with it a bit more... I'm happier with this one. Files are attached to the bottom.
*Assassins Creed*
*SMAA, LumaSharpening, Bloom, DPX, ToneMapping, Curves, and Dither with 4xSSAA on.*






Assassin's Creed.zip 235k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Very nice. I'm going to add that to my collection of presets.


----------



## ninjafada

hi TFL Replica
i saw your ssf4 screenshot , your preset look amazing , could you share it please ?

i didn't see in the first page the link to the database http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/ from terrasque

great works in the op , it help a lot to show my friends what sweetfx is capable of


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> hi TFL Replica
> i saw your ssf4 screenshot , your preset look amazing , could you share it please ?
> i didn't see in the first page the link to the database http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/ from terrasque
> great works in the op , it help a lot to show my friends what sweetfx is capable of


Here you go.









SSFIVAE_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## ninjafada

thx ^^
ok i see i was too shy on the sharpening and learned a use for tonemap ^^


----------



## Cykososhull

Any ideas on how to get this to work on Company of Heroes? I unpacked everything into the main folder and also tried just dx9 and dx10 files exclusively, but to no avail. It doesn't look as if any of the other files are of importance to put Sweetfx in, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Any ideas on how to get this to work on Company of Heroes? I unpacked everything into the main folder and also tried just dx9 and dx10 files exclusively, but to no avail. It doesn't look as if any of the other files are of importance to put Sweetfx in, but I could be wrong.


CoH uses the same engine as DoW 2 (technically, DoW2's engine is a slightly improved version). It shouldn't need anything beyond disabling the ingame AA.


----------



## HiCZoK

I am finiding smaa included in sweetfx to be lacking and don't really use any other features of sweetfx because I mostly just want smooth look from games and combine 4xmsaa with smaa.

Mostly tho, comining sweetfx's smaa and 4xmsaa leaves some jaggies. I want to try fxaa but not sure where to start ?

Fxaa is better or worse than smaa ? which one to use and how ?
I recently got pc version of Alan Wake and it sports ingame fxaa. together with ingame 4xmsaa or even 2xmsaa it does great job antialiasing the image, so I want to try fxaa on other games.

7870 here


----------



## ninjafada

since you have a amd card you can use radeonpro it allow you to use smaa fxaa sweetfx without to bother using inject dll
fxaa can be good if it's v 3.x , some games still use the v1 or the v2.x
the advantage with one you can config it allow you to avoid the blur effect

new shader in dev : cartoon
i tweaked it because there was no setting and it was too much

off:


----------



## ninjafada

on: smaa + lumasharpen + dpx + liftgaingamma +vibrance + cartoon + border


still tweaking , i wait the release of the 2.0 to show the setting


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks interesting. I'll upload the alpha preview since this is going to make a lot of people curious to try it out.

The final release of SweetFX 2.0 will be added to the OP when it's released. In the meantime, you can play around with the new features (including a new shader, tentatively named the cartoon shader) in the alpha preview.

SweetFX 2.0 alpha preview.zip 339k .zip file


----------



## amd955be5670

I love the cartoon shader. For a lack of words, its somewhat similar to the Photoshop filter 'poster edges'.

An image comparison of only the cartoon shader, on/off:


Hopefully the final release will have an intensity setting.


----------



## TFL Replica

The Cartoon shader is very interesting indeed. The result is not unlike Borderlands. If you can't wait until the final release edit Cartoon.h and modify this line:

colorInput.rgb = saturate(colorInput.rgb - edge * 6.0);

For example, changing 6.0 to 3.0 will make the edges less thick and dark. In fact, I prefer the subtler results of this formula:

colorInput.rgb = saturate(colorInput.rgb - edge);


----------



## ninjafada

i changed 2 lines:

float3 CoefLuma2 = float3(0.0126, 0.3152, 0.2722); //Values to calculate luma with , before 0.2126, 0.7152, 0.0722

colorInput.rgb = saturate(colorInput.rgb - edge * 1.5);


----------



## amd955be5670

Dead Space 2 and the cartoon shader. Looks VERY weird, but I kinda like it.


----------



## ninjafada

donjon defenders , with sweetfx 2.0a


Spoiler: config:



Code:



Code:


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
#define USE_FXAA_ANTIALIASING 0 //[0 or 1] FXAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the FXAA technique. WIP - Currently only works in DX9 and you need to use the FXAA injector dlls.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM         0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX           1 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 1 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        0 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_CARTOON       1 //[0 or 1] Cartoon : "Toon"s the image
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_BORDER        1 //[0 or 1] Border : Makes the screenedge black as a workaround for the bright edge that forcing some AA modes sometimes causes.
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05           //[0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32      //[0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16  //[0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 0        //[0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1        //[0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0  //[0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  FXAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 9       //[1 to 9] Choose the quality preset
#define fxaa_Subpix 0.400            //[0.000 to 1.000] Choose the amount of sub-pixel aliasing removal
#define fxaa_EdgeThreshold 0.250     //[0.000 to 1.000] The minimum amount of local contrast required to apply algorithm
#define fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin 0.060  //[0.000 to 1.000] Trims the algorithm from processing darks

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 1.20   //[0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.025  //[0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 3        //[1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0  //[0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         //I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0   //[0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold 20.25 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 1.446     //[0.000 to 8.000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.0142    //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower 1.20  //[0.00 to 8.00] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2  0.85  //[0.00 to 8.00] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.4         //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower  4.0         //[0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red   15.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 15.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue  15.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 1.35  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC   0.36  //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define GreenC 0.36  //[0.60 to 0.20]
#define BlueC  0.34  //[0.60 to 0.20]

#define Blend 0.14    //[0.00 to 1.00] How strong the effect should be.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift  float3(0.970, 0.970, 0.970)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(0.980, 0.980, 0.980)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain  float3(1.050, 1.050, 1.050)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.02        //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure 0.00    //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation -0.20  //[-1.000 to 1.000] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.00      //[0.000 to 1.000] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.000  //[0.000 to 1.000] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55, 0.00 to 2.55] What color to remove - default is blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance 0.15 //[-1.00 to 1.00] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.20  //[-1.00 to 1.00] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 2      //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use. I prefer 2 myself.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Cartoon settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Cartoonpower 0.6  // [0.1 to 10.0 ] The amount of effect

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower  0.11                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00   //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 8       //[1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Border settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode 1  //[1|2|3|4|5]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split

and cartoon.h changes:

Code:



Code:


/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                Cartoon
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

float4 CartoonPass( float4 colorInput, float2 Tex )
{
  float3 CoefLuma2 = float3(0.2126, 0.7152, 0.0722);  //Values to calculate luma with

  float diff1 = dot(CoefLuma2,myTex2D(s0, Tex + pixel).rgb);
  diff1 -= dot(CoefLuma2,myTex2D(s0, Tex - pixel).rgb);
  float diff2 = dot(CoefLuma2,myTex2D(s0, Tex +float2(pixel.x,-pixel.y)).rgb);
  diff2 -= dot(CoefLuma2,myTex2D(s0, Tex +float2(-pixel.x,pixel.y)).rgb);

  float edge = dot(float2(diff1,diff2),float2(diff1,diff2));

  colorInput.rgb = saturate(colorInput.rgb - edge * Cartoonpower);

        return colorInput;
}

now you can edit the values from settings without editing the .h


ON / OFF


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> since you have a amd card you can use radeonpro it allow you to use smaa fxaa sweetfx without to bother using inject dll
> fxaa can be good if it's v 3.x , some games still use the v1 or the v2.x
> the advantage with one you can config it allow you to avoid the blur effect
> new shader in dev : cartoon
> i tweaked it because there was no setting and it was too much
> off:


Thanks!
Installed new radeonpro beta 12.26.2012

It is first time I am using this. There are four options for fxaa from low to ultra and a "green as luma" checkbox









Any recommended radeonpro settings and explanations of differences between some options ?

I am a global type of guy. using 60fps cap and 4xmsaa + fxaa on mostly everything. I never cared for profiles btw


----------



## ninjafada

i don't have an ati card anymore
but i can detail you the option
the sweetfx suite is a post processing shaders suite, it's almost like using filters with photoshop on your screenshots

i won't give you technicality just a little idea, and not all the effect just the most used ones

_anti-aliasing_
SMAA not blurring too much but can't remove aliasing if's more than 2 pixels increase
FXAA can remove more than smaa but blur more too

_contrast_
HDR try to mimy the HDR look, hard to use but you can boost contrast without loosing detail
CURVES : adjustments using S-curves , easier to use than hdr

_Brightness and colors_
LIFTGAMMAGAIN Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
DPX you can adjust color gamma and how much of the effect you add ,( i have a hard time to mastering it)
TONEMAP Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping) < can help remove a tint

_others_
Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surrounding
LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth < make the textures less blurry but can add artefact if you increase it too much

there's a database of settings here http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/
so you can try and compare , help to lot to understand what you can do with the shaders


----------



## HiCZoK

Can't get radeonpro to work. It does nothing and do not apply.

I will stick to ccc and injectors. Only tried sweetfx with smaa 0.05 64, 16 settings which seems best for sweetfx's smaa.

Will try fxaa injector tho. smaa is not enough for me and have quite big performance hit in some cases

One additional question if I might ask. I am in process of search for best way to cap framerate to 59 or 60ty in every game. As for know I've found msi afterburned osd and it works great for this task only. Should I stick to this or is there better app to cap fps ?

so. ccc (4xmsaa adaptve) + sweetfx smaa/fxaa + msi afterburner osd 60fps cap. This should have me set









edit:
wait! Just discovered that sweetfx 2.0 preview have fxaa too !!!!!!!!!!!! YAY


----------



## ninjafada

the performance hit is caused by the injector so you can use the 2.0 with the fxaa dlls (only in dx9 for now )

for radeonpro there is a thread on guru3D : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=322031
perhaps it can help you


----------



## HiCZoK

btw.
Is there any difference between smaa 1.2 injector and smaa in sweetfx (with 0.05, 64, 16 settings) ?

I don't use any other shaders from sweetfx so inject smaa 1.2 set to ultra should be fine ?


----------



## ninjafada

yes


----------



## HiCZoK

thanks for the tip.
I know I am asking those question like crazy person but I always was undecided about my aa









now - back to experimenting with cartoon filter. Alan Wake with cartoon filter and 1.6 sharpening looks Dope









Back on my comparison of fxaa and smaa - Alan wake. LOWEST detail, so jaggies are easily visible etc.

noaa


http://imgur.com/vVuTF



fxaa


http://imgur.com/U6Jno



smaa


http://imgur.com/KCECU


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> CoH uses the same engine as DoW 2 (technically, DoW2's engine is a slightly improved version). It shouldn't need anything beyond disabling the ingame AA.


Ok thanks. Got it to work. But now I am having trouble getting it to work for Left for Dead 2. I've tried extracting it to the main file and bin file, trying it out separately but it's not working. Is there a compatibility issue that needs modding like other games?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Ok thanks. Got it to work. But now I am having trouble getting it to work for Left for Dead 2. I've tried extracting it to the main file and bin file, trying it out separately but it's not working. Is there a compatibility issue that needs modding like other games?


All source games are compatible (to my knowledge). Try the crude but effective "disable in-game AA + place a full copy of everything in the bin folder and one level up" trick.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All source games are compatible (to my knowledge). Try the crude but effective "disable in-game AA + place a full copy of everything in the bin folder and one level up" trick.


Umm, haha. After some rum and cokes, I'm not sure what "one level up" means.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Umm, haha. After some rum and cokes, I'm not sure what "one level up" means.


It means the parent directory. Example: C:\...\MyGame\bin and C:\...\MyGame.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It means the parent directory. Example: C:\...\MyGame\bin and C:\...\MyGame.


Thanks, but still no Cuban cigar my friend. The game runs at dx9. So at first I tired just the dx9 files and all supporting files of course. Then I tried your method of "full extract" of Sweetfx to each 'bin' and 'main folder'. No go. Then I tried just dx9 files to 'bin' and 'main file,' but still, no go. Anyone get this going on Left 4 dead 2?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks, but still no Cuban cigar my friend. The game runs at dx9. So at first I tired just the dx9 files and all supporting files of course. Then I tried your method of "full extract" of Sweetfx to each 'bin' and 'main folder'. No go. Then I tried just dx9 files to 'bin' and 'main file,' but still, no go. Anyone get this going on Left 4 dead 2?


Wish I had the game. Does it generate a log.log file? If so, paste its contents here.


----------



## Cykososhull

full path: e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2\bin\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
try to use "e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2" for shader files

Right here bro. I don't understand. I am computer savy and sometimes I just can't figure it out.


----------



## TFL Replica

Are you absolutely sure you left a full copy of everything (including the SweetFX folder) in the "left 4 dead 2" folder and that any other form of AA (ingame and driver) is disabled?


----------



## ninjafada

d3d9.dll and injector.ini
e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2\bin\

the rest of the files in
e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2\

now go to e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\ right clic on left 4 dead 2 proprieties security change/modify add
type your account name > verify , ok ; tick total , ok ok

try removing steam overlay too


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are you absolutely sure you left a full copy of everything (including the SweetFX folder) in the "left 4 dead 2" folder and that any other form of AA (ingame and driver) is disabled?


Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> d3d9.dll and injector.ini
> e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2\bin\
> the rest of the files in
> e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead 2\
> now go to e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\ right clic on left 4 dead 2 proprieties security change/modify add
> type your account name > verify , ok ; tick total , ok ok
> try removing steam overlay too


No go. That is a similar process like STALKER, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## ninjafada

i got some weird issues 2 days ago after installing 10 games with steam , because of the 10 install of directx ... got some game who didn't work anymore
i had to install the full (not the webinstall ) redist dx9.0c , then reboot not once but twice ...
then i got batman AA and AC working

remember to kill any software who can access the video buffer , like the osd of msi afterburner, evga precision, xfire, mumble overlay, teamspeak overlay
fraps crash the game if you use windows 8


----------



## awdrifter

Is there any way to toggle SweetFX Configurator on/off in game? Thanks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is there any way to toggle SweetFX Configurator on/off in game? Thanks.


It's the same as regular SweetFX. Toggle the effects with Scroll Lock.


----------



## ACM

Messing around in BFBC2
Warm tint with more saturation.


Spoiler: Oh Dang Some Cool Images In Here


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's the same as regular SweetFX. Toggle the effects with Scroll Lock.


It works, thanks. SMAA works pretty well with Far Cry 3.


----------



## ACM

Anyone else having problems getting this to run on BF3 Single Player?
I put SweetFX in

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3

When I hit PrntScn to take a screenshot that works but I cannot toggle with ScrLk or update with Pause.

Never mind I'm such a tard, I forgot about Origin overlay...


----------



## writer21

Is this bannable with Black Ops 2 multiplayer? Has anyone been using it for a while in Black ops 2? I really want to use it.


----------



## jim2point0

It's pretty much safe to use in anything. I've never heard of someone actually being banned for using it. I don't think there's a game that uses cheat detection that can actually detect SweetFX.

But yeah, I've used it safely in Blops 2 with no issues.


----------



## TFL Replica

Yeah, you're safe. It's kind of like changing your monitor's settings or performing color correction with your video card drivers.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Hello, I enabled Sweetfx in Bf3, however i'm not at home to fiddle with it nor have i changed any settings, how much performance does msaa take if i max it out? Is it worth it? Any advice please? Thanks


----------



## writer21

Cool good stuff then.. Love using it on BF3 so I'll give a try on Blackops 2.. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hello, I enabled Sweetfx in Bf3, however i'm not at home to fiddle with it nor have i changed any settings, how much performance does msaa take if i max it out? Is it worth it? Any advice please? Thanks


I'm assuming you mean how much performance does SMAA (the AA used in SweetFX) take vs MSAA? Well the performance hit is noticeably lower than MSAA even with a couple of shader effects enabled.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean how much performance does SMAA (the AA used in SweetFX) take vs MSAA? Well the performance hit is noticeably lower than MSAA even with a couple of shader effects enabled.


#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 24 // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

Is what i have set right now, Would increasing any of those make the edges less jaggy? They are still jaggy and i can't turn on MSAA without taking another huge hit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 24 // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.
> 
> Is what i have set right now, Would increasing any of those make the edges less jaggy? They are still jaggy and i can't turn on MSAA without taking another huge hit.


Those are essentially Ultra+ SMAA settings. If you have LumaSharpen enabled, disable it (#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0). It's known to bring some of the jaggies back.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Those are essentially Ultra+ SMAA settings. If you have LumaSharpen enabled, disable it (#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0). It's known to bring some of the jaggies back.


I agree. I forgot about that... specially with my settings you're using. I use a fairly high sharpen amount (like 1.0 or 1.2 I think). Try putting it down to .60 or disable it all together.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Those are essentially Ultra+ SMAA settings. If you have LumaSharpen enabled, disable it (#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 0). It's known to bring some of the jaggies back.


Thanks /grr i cant rep you

EDIT: "Also sharpens the antialiased edges" What does it mean by that? When i think of sharp with AA i think straight but its being jaggy?


----------



## jim2point0

SMAA injectors are limited to 1xSMAA, so no matter how high you turn up those settings, it still has a fairly low impact in modern games. Still better than nothing and there's no harm in using it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Thanks /grr i cant rep you
> 
> EDIT: "Also sharpens the antialiased edges" What does it mean by that? When i think of sharp with AA i think straight but its being jaggy?


In essence, SMAA smooths any edges it detects and LumaSharpen sharpens the entire screen (including the edges that SMAA had previously been applied to). Unless an edge is completely vertical or horizontal, it's going to look more jagged/aliased when it's sharpened.


----------



## jim2point0

It's generally considered not a good idea to sharpen games with already poor aliasing UNLESS you can remove it with proper AA.

A great example of a game you can apply a ton of sharpening to is Borderlands 2 after applying 4xSGSSAA. A few examples:

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8132757444_ee266ecccc_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8031/8065991818_7fb689aa59_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8126361195_0eed0f70bf_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8063123111_d988d23cbc_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8132754974_cd620872e6_h.jpg


----------



## TFL Replica

Those are some pretty amazing screenshots!


----------



## awdrifter

I have updated to the Catalyst 12.11 beta driver, now all the games with SweetFX will crash. Is there anyway to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Siigari

Just got Ragnarok Online 2 installed and the aliasing is terrible. So I downloaded FxaaTool, SweetFX and attempted using nVidia's own tools.

The game CTDs about one-two seconds after launch and I never get in if I use FxaaTool or SweetFX (or if the active profile files are in the game directory). If I use nVidia's configuration tools, the game looks great but I cannot use ANY of the ingame overlays like shadows without getting a blue box taking over half of my screen.

Help?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I have updated to the Catalyst 12.11 beta driver, now all the games with SweetFX will crash. Is there anyway to fix this? Thanks.


Check CCC for anything the driver update may have changed, particularly any settings related to driver based AA.

Did you make any other changes to your system? Are there any third party utilities like MSI Afterburner and Fraps running in the background?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Just got Ragnarok Online 2 installed and the aliasing is terrible. So I downloaded FxaaTool, SweetFX and attempted using nVidia's own tools.
> 
> The game CTDs about one-two seconds after launch and I never get in if I use FxaaTool or SweetFX (or if the active profile files are in the game directory). If I use nVidia's configuration tools, the game looks great but I cannot use ANY of the ingame overlays like shadows without getting a blue box taking over half of my screen.
> 
> Help?


There should be a file called "log.log" in your game folder. Post its contents here.


----------



## HiCZoK

Since people here are aa expert, let me ask a question.

I am replaying Half Life 2 and I can't get rid of all aliasing. There is always some on trees, fences etc. Especially at distance.

gpu is 7870.

multisample + adaptive don't cover all of it., Forcing supersample x8 makes the image blurry in a weird way


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Since people here are aa expert, let me ask a question.
> 
> I am replaying Half Life 2 and I can't get rid of all aliasing. There is always some on trees, fences etc. Especially at distance.
> 
> gpu is 7870.
> 
> multisample + adaptive don't cover all of it., Forcing supersample x8 makes the image blurry in a weird way


Have you tried downsampling?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Since people here are aa expert, let me ask a question.
> 
> I am replaying Half Life 2 and I can't get rid of all aliasing. There is always some on trees, fences etc. Especially at distance.
> 
> gpu is 7870.
> 
> multisample + adaptive don't cover all of it., Forcing supersample x8 makes the image blurry in a weird way


Can you post a shot of using supersampling? I use it with the Cinematic mod and it takes care of every edge. I imagine something might be wrong with the way it's being implemented for you.


----------



## HiCZoK

here is a screenshot.

overrid 4x super sampling.
It actually looks much less blurry on 4x than 4xEQ...

Maybe I will play this way, Looks actually better than 8xadaptive msaa.


----------



## Cykososhull

Does anyone have any Fallout NV presets they would care to share?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> here is a screenshot.
> 
> overrid 4x super sampling.
> It actually looks much less blurry on 4x than 4xEQ...
> 
> Maybe I will play this way, Looks actually better than 8xadaptive msaa.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I suggest you also look into this... it makes the game look 1000x better.

http://cinematicmod.com/cinematic_mod_12.php


----------



## HiCZoK

I don;t know... it's not the same half life for me









btw.

Does enabling:
Override application settings
4x (no endge, no eq, no mlaa)
supersampling
in ccc

completely overrides ingame msaa settings?

In Alan Wake I can see a difference changing msaa settings when ss is enabled in cc. I know it is working because of fps impact


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I don;t know... it's not the same half life for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.
> 
> Does enabling:
> Override application settings
> 4x (no endge, no eq, no mlaa)
> supersampling
> in ccc
> 
> completely overrides ingame msaa settings?
> 
> In Alan Wake I can see a difference changing msaa settings when ss is enabled in cc. I know it is working because of fps impact


For ATI cards... it always basically "enhances" the used settings in game. So for example... I also use SSAA in Alan Wake and HL2. In order to make sure it works... in game, you must select the amount you want. Then in RP or CCC, choose to override the same amount that you wish to use in game.

So for example, in Alan Wake, I can only get away with using 4xSSAA at 2560x1440 without dipping below 60fps. So I set in game to 4xMSAA and then in RP/CCC I set it to override at 4xMSAA and then select the mode to SSAA.

Makes sense?

P.S. Nice Alan Wake shots btw!


----------



## HiCZoK

Hmmmm

So even tho I've set aa settings to override in ccc, I still need to enable it on the same level in game?

I still sont quite get it. But the override super sample also works on games which dont have aa options ingame... So when game have msaa setting in menu, I have to set it to 4 when using 4 ss in ccc otherwise ss aa from ccc wont enable?

So why is tthere enchance setting for? Also. How does fxaa or smaa comes into all of this?

Thanks! I got gamepad with free camera mode in alan wake in mind


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> So even tho I've set aa settings to override in ccc, I still need to enable it on the same level in game?
> 
> I still sont quite get it. But the override super sample also works on games which dont have aa options ingame... So when game have msaa setting in menu, I have to set it to 4 when using 4 ss in ccc otherwise ss aa from ccc wont enable?
> 
> So why is tthere enchance setting for? Also. How does fxaa or smaa comes into all of this?
> 
> Thanks! I got gamepad with free camera mode in alan wake in mind


Yes. So for some reason... override works in games that *DON'T* have AA options, but support MSAA. Inexplicably, the in-games AA options always override the options set in CCC... so if you disable it in game, it'll just simply override anything else and disable it.

To use enhance... it's always been a hit or miss for me. It takes some testing to make sure it's working. For example, in Battlefield 3, override for adaptive does not work. BUT! Using enhance does. Then super sampling for enhance does not, but override does.

Then FXAA and SMAA are just simply overlays(extremely over simplifying it)/shaders that are layered on top of the image that is being displayed. So they simply either work or not, depending on the game. If you use Radeon Pro, then you can use FXAA/SMAA with pretty much every game.


----------



## amd955be5670

*Resident Evil 5*
With a bunch of random values


Far from perfect I believe.

*Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands*

So I was bored, and decided to check out a few old games where the cartoon shader would shine, while farming for Rhino in Warframe. I used another bunch of yet random values, and somehow it really looks good. I love the way the game looks right now. I was on a deleting spree to free up space for 2013, and this is one of the few I won't delete. Comparisons below, followed by settings.txt file attached, only compatible with SweetFX 2.0 Alpha.












popfsswfx2.0a.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Check CCC for anything the driver update may have changed, particularly any settings related to driver based AA.
> Did you make any other changes to your system? Are there any third party utilities like MSI Afterburner and Fraps running in the background?
> 
> There should be a file called "log.log" in your game folder. Post its contents here.


Thanks for the info. I was able to fix it by reinstalling the game.


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Check CCC for anything the driver update may have changed, particularly any settings related to driver based AA.
> Did you make any other changes to your system? Are there any third party utilities like MSI Afterburner and Fraps running in the background?
> 
> There should be a file called "log.log" in your game folder. Post its contents here.


The game directory is:

D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2

The actual game itself is located in:

D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2\SHIPPING

log.log

full path: D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2\Shipping\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
try to use "D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2" for shader files

edit: ERMEGED IT WORKED


----------



## Siigari

OH MY GOSH this is so much nicer, you guys are a huge help.



How can I do realtime editing of the SweetFX without having to quit and reload over and over?


----------



## ninjafada

you alt tab edit and save the settings
back in the game press Pause it reload the shaders, scroll lock toggle on off


----------



## Siigari

Thanks.

Now I've got the game's HackShield telling me after about 5 minutes of play that I can't have the DLL or something in the directory, look here:


----------



## ninjafada

it detect it as a cheat system there's nothing you can do about
if you have an amd card try radeon pro, if not cry


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yes. So for some reason... override works in games that *DON'T* have AA options, but support MSAA. Inexplicably, the in-games AA options always override the options set in CCC... so if you disable it in game, it'll just simply override anything else and disable it.
> 
> To use enhance... it's always been a hit or miss for me. It takes some testing to make sure it's working. For example, in Battlefield 3, override for adaptive does not work. BUT! Using enhance does. Then super sampling for enhance does not, but override does.
> 
> Then FXAA and SMAA are just simply overlays(extremely over simplifying it)/shaders that are layered on top of the image that is being displayed. So they simply either work or not, depending on the game. If you use Radeon Pro, then you can use FXAA/SMAA with pretty much every game.


Ok, did some testing on my own. Skyrim. Ultra. fxaa off. 59 fps cap afterburner.

I've noticed some really weird things. All just as You say.

Let's say i am overriding 8x and super sampling mode.

the 8x part don't matter at all. AA in Skyrim will indeed be selected in ccc supersampling but it won't be 8x. it will be as much as set in game launcher aa options. If I set it to 2x ingame, it will be 2x, even when I am forcing 8x in ccc.
Also, if I set aa to off in skyrim, it will be off even tho I am forcing an override of 8x in ccc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The override and number of samples option in ccc is completly not working at all. AA will be used as many samples as set ingame but by mode set in ccc.

The conslusion is to leave aa in ccc to " use app settings" and only operate by changing mode to either adaptive or ss as needed. Then use ingame aa value to set what we want.

It is not like that in half life 2 tho. In that game 8x ss which I am forcing by override in cc, will ALWAYS be in place. no matter what aa value ingame or when I turn it off.

Now - is that a problem with ccc or what? should I install other 3rd party software? maybe radeonpro? would this work the same way like ccc or like the way I am used to when I had nvidia. In nvidia control panel, the amoung of aa I set was always in place and really was replacing anything I had set in games unlike amd stupid stuff









Still - there is nothing bad about this as long as I play games which are like Skyrim - with option to choose amount of aa. Then I can just use what I want and mode in ccc.


----------



## ninjafada

you should use radeonpro ; amd ccc is totally useless for game profil


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> you should use radeonpro ; amd ccc is totally useless for game profil


True... but the issue with the AA is still the same with RP. The only annoyance is having to figure out which one works or not.


----------



## HiCZoK

Then I am good with ccc.
Most games have option tos et value of aa and I can set adaptive/supersampling in ccc which always seem to work. Posted some skyrim screenshots in pc section of forum.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Then I am good with ccc.
> Most games have option tos et value of aa and I can set adaptive/supersampling in ccc which always seem to work. Posted some skyrim screenshots in pc section of forum.


RP does much more than simply control AA. It makes making profiles for games so much easier. I have almost 350 games and have profiles for pretty much all of them. I am able to carry all of my profiles over under any circumstance. I never have to worry about losing settings that worked for a game.

Plus you're able to do FXAA, SMAA, and SweetFX with basically any game, even if it supports it or not. It's by far a more superior application than the CCC.


----------



## DBEAU

Can anyone tell me the difference between SMAA_Preset_Custom and SMAA_Preset_Ultra and subsequently the other in between settings


----------



## ninjafada

ultra is the max setting which search for jaggies
custom will take the setting from the SweetFX_settings.txt

the different setting are the size of the search for jaggies, but smaa is limited to 1X with the injector so don't expect much

and off course the widest you search the more it use the gpu


----------



## DBEAU

Thanks. Is there any color difference or anything of that nature between the different settings or is it strictly the level of SMAA applied?

I'm assuming Ultra preset gives the best visuals.

Is this compatible with BF3's in game MSAA? I don't know if maybe the new drivers gave a nice boost or what but I played BF3 with sweetFX + maxed settings for the first time in a while last night and my FPS is significantly better than what i remembe; even before smaa.

Also I'm looking for some recommendations for BF3 settings. I noticed someone earlier in the thread suggested turning off luma sharpen.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Thanks. Is there any color difference or anything of that nature between the different settings or is it strictly the level of SMAA applied?
> 
> I'm assuming Ultra preset gives the best visuals.
> 
> Is this compatible with BF3's in game MSAA? I don't know if maybe the new drivers gave a nice boost or what but I played BF3 with sweetFX + maxed settings for the first time in a while last night and my FPS is significantly better than what i remembe; even before smaa.
> 
> Also I'm looking for some recommendations for BF3 settings. I noticed someone earlier in the thread suggested turning off luma sharpen.


It's not recommended to use MSAA + SMAA. You can, and it will work fine... but the thing is, when you use proper anti-aliasing, it hides the jaggies a bit. This makes it harder for SMAA to find edges to apply its anti-aliasing to (since its shader based and takes places after regular AA), and you really waste performance for almost 0 gain. SMAA should really only be used as a last resort when you have no other alternatives. Otherwise just turn it off.

Ultra isn't necessarily the best. You can put in custom settings that are better than what ultra uses... but honestly, the difference is really minimal.

As for BF3, it's hard to come up with SweetFX settings because Dice has different color grading in every level. Hell, one of the new aftermath levels is 100% yellow. You can try just increasing vibrance and maybe contrast a little. LumaSharpen isnt needed in BF3 because it already has pretty sharp textures. Youll end up oversharpening and making it look awful. I guess the exception is if you're using the highest transparency AA setting, which blurs the game a bit. LumaSharpen might help offset that... but it's not that bad.


----------



## DBEAU

I know what you mean about the different colors in every level. The new aftermath levels aren't nearly as blue and depressing looking as the original maps. I suppose ill have to play around with the settings myself and see what everything does. I may have bit off more than I can chew here lol.


----------



## TFL Replica

There are some instances in which MSAA+SMAA is worthwhile. For example, you may find SMAA+2xMSAA to be better than just 2xMSAA and bear a lower performance hit than 4xMSAA. Nothing is going to replace good old Supersampling Transparency AA but some SMAA on aliased transparency is better than nothing (and it costs less). One such example would be Crysis (see comparison screenshots in OP). The only way to know for sure is to experiment.


----------



## jim2point0

Borderlands 2 + SweetFX. Nothing too crazy


----------



## Derko1

Great shots!









Mind posting your settings?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind posting your settings?


@jim2point0, Yeah, can we see what you did there? I tried several presets but, they usually end up too dark for BL2.

Looks good.


----------



## HiCZoK

new radeonpro is totally dope. loving it.

btw.

What is considered to be a better quality? (amd)

2xsupersampling or 4xAdaptive msaa ?

2xss is more demanding but my 7870 can deal with it no problem in most games. 4x also works (and this one is clearly better than 4xmsaa ) but is more demanding.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind posting your settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> @jim2point0, Yeah, can we see what you did there? I tried several presets but, they usually end up too dark for BL2.
> Looks good.


I lot of people make the mistake of "over-SweetFXing their games." The best settings are the ones that accomplish what you want to change about the game (assuming something needs changed). Borderlands 2 looks great (or so I think) so I didn't do a lot.

Anyways, my settings can always be found here.

The sharpening settings are meant for a resolution of 3840x2160, which is what I play at. Lower resolution = lower sharpening. Also, high resolution downsampling also thins out and cleans up the black outlines, which makes the game look a lot better. Much better than turning them off (yuck), and better than their original thickness.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I lot of people make the mistake of "over-SweetFXing their games." The best settings are the ones that accomplish what you want to change about. Borderlands 2 looks great I think so I didn't do a lot.
> 
> Anyways, my settings can always be found here.
> 
> The sharpening settings are meant for a resolution of 3840x2160, which is what I play at. Lower resolution = lower sharpening. Also, high resolution downsampling also thins out and cleans up the black outlines, which makes the game look a lot better. Much better than turning them off (yuck), and better than their original thickness.


Love the site! Thanks so much for sharing.









I've got a preset I've been using... but I get a weird grading effect on the sky with sharpening on. It happened in the first game too. Not sure what causes it, but I just have set the LOD level to -0.5 and run it at 2560x1440. I'll try your settings out though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Good stuff jim.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Love the site! Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a preset I've been using... but I get a weird grading effect on the sky with sharpening on. It happened in the first game too. Not sure what causes it, but I just have set the LOD level to -0.5 and run it at 2560x1440. I'll try your settings out though.


Can that effect be seen in screenshots? You can try capturing it and posting it here (official thread where the author of sweetfx posts a lot).


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can that effect be seen in screenshots? You can try capturing it and posting it here (official thread where the author of sweetfx posts a lot).


Tried your settings and wow! They look awesome!









I do not have the effect in your settings... so it must be a combination of the settings I was using that caused the issue.

I'm curious... how did you arrive at the values that you did for LiftGain? I've tried randomly messing around with the values before, but I don't really know where to start.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Far Cry 3*

SweetFX 1.3 (DPX and Lift Gamma Gain)

Before | After





















Used the same Lift Gamma Gain settings as jim minus the highlights (I can't stand brighter highlights) and added a touch of warmth using DPX. Apologies in advance for the sun flares that randomly crept into two of the screenshots.

FC3_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## NinjaToast

Just in-case you folks don't know you can also share your SweetFX presets and download some on the unofficial preset site which CeeJay does link to from time to time.









http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I lot of people make the mistake of "over-SweetFXing their games." The best settings are the ones that accomplish what you want to change about the game (assuming something needs changed). Borderlands 2 looks great (or so I think) so I didn't do a lot.
> 
> Anyways, http://whoisjimothy.com/public/sweetfx/*]my settings can always be found here*[/URL].
> 
> The sharpening settings are meant for a resolution of 3840x2160, which is what I play at. Lower resolution = lower sharpening. Also, high resolution downsampling also thins out and cleans up the black outlines, which makes the game look a lot better. Much better than turning them off (yuck), and better than their original thickness.


Thanks for the link. I've been trying out countless SweetFX settings by others and it just seems like too much is being tweaked. Your preset is subtle yet effective, if that makes any sense.







Nice work.


----------



## thefreeman55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> *Far Cry 3*
> SweetFX 1.3 (DPX and Lift Gamma Gain)
> Before | After
> 
> 
> 
> Used the same Lift Gamma Gain settings as jim minus the highlights (I can't stand brighter highlights) and added a touch of warmth using DPX. Apologies in advance for the sun flares that randomly crept into two of the screenshots.


hi all
can you share your fc3 preset please


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefreeman55*
> 
> hi all
> can you share your fc3 preset please


Sure.









FC3_TFL.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## silent man

guys..

i did everything to make Sweetfx work with HL2 +ep1+ep2 and Portal 1
not working..i did copy the sweetfx in the folder and cut the .dll and injector to bin

but whenver i try to play the game it just crash hl2 stopped working

HELP GUYS


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> guys..
> 
> i did everything to make Sweetfx work with HL2 +ep1+ep2 and Portal 1
> not working..i did copy the sweetfx in the folder and cut the .dll and injector to bin
> 
> but whenver i try to play the game it just crash hl2 stopped working
> 
> HELP GUYS


What does the log file say?


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What does the log file say?


EDIT: this what written in log. for HL2

full path: d:\steam\steamapps\kaicooper\half-life 2\bin\


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> EDIT: this what written in log. for HL2
> 
> full path: d:\steam\steamapps\kaicooper\half-life 2\bin\


Temporarily remove or rename d3d9.dll so you can run the game without crashing and disable the ingame AA.


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Temporarily remove or rename d3d9.dll so you can run the game without crashing and disable the ingame AA.


rename the d3d9.dll to what exactly?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> rename the d3d9.dll to what exactly?


Anything. It only serves to prevent the dll from functioning. You could just delete it and copy it back when you're done modifying the game's settings.


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Anything. It only serves to prevent the dll from functioning. You could just delete it and copy it back when you're done modifying the game's settings.


i just cant understand this..i did rename it to anything ..then i lounched the game and working
but sweetfx not working..nothing happn when i press Scroll Lock..and also i disabled AA in game
what to do?

http://www.m5zn.com/out.php?code=14381257


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> i just cant understand this..i did rename it to anything ..then i lounched the game and working
> but sweetfx not working..nothing happn when i press Scroll Lock..and also i disabled AA in game
> what to do?


The renaming is only to allow you to launch the game without crashing so you can go to the settings and disable the game's built-in AA. After you've disabled the built-in AA you need to rename it back to "d3d9.dll" and launch the game again. After that it should work properly without crashing.


----------



## HiCZoK

SO... I still can't decide what aa I generally want to use.
Smaa is mostly too weak. so that's "rather" out.
msaa x4 adaptive + fxaa seems to be the good deal, or supersampling 2x+ fxaa / or ultra fxaa only if game is heavy.

But my question is: Is fxaa ultra in radeonpro (the one enabled by key shortcut via radeonpro osd in last beta) is considered a good version of fxaa ? or should I use injector ?


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The renaming is only to allow you to launch the game without crashing so you can go to the settings and disable the game's built-in AA. After you've disabled the built-in AA you need to rename it back to "d3d9.dll" and launch the game again. After that it should work properly without crashing.


i donno why this happning to me

i did disable the AA and get back to dll and rename it to d3d9.dll
then i lounch the game and crash!!!!!!!!!

same probelm

what to do?


----------



## ninjafada

try unpack all the files in hl2 folder and in bin folder too
to test where they are needed
the other game swith sweetfx are working ?


----------



## silent man

ninjafada

it works with all my games man

and about AA ..yes i dsabled it..c there in image

http://www.m5zn.com/out.php?code=14383311

and about the sweetfx..c the images and i hope to know whats wrong
whenever i rename the .dll as d3d9..it just crash when i try to play the game

in the game folder
http://www.m5zn.com/out.php?code=14383312

in game bin folder with others .dll
http://www.m5zn.com/out.php?code=14383313


----------



## silent man

no solution?


----------



## TFL Replica

Did you try disabling the steam overlay and closing any third party applications that may be affecting it like FRAPS, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision?


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you try disabling the steam overlay and closing any third party applications that may be affecting it like FRAPS, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision?


how to disable steam overlay bro...?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> how to disable steam overlay bro...?


Go to Steam settings -> In-Game -> Uncheck "Enable Steam Community In-Game"


----------



## silent man

i did disable steam overlay and also disables anti virus and d3doverider and msiburner
still same..only Half Life games..donno why..the rest is great
im sure therse's solution


----------



## silent man

where r the downloads for the presets from first page?


----------



## TFL Replica

The presets can be found in posts throughout the thread. I plan on consolidating them into a table format and adding that to the OP.


----------



## silent man

TFL Replica

did u ever try sweetfx with HL2 mods ? like nightmare house 2 or etc?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> TFL Replica
> 
> did u ever try sweetfx with HL2 mods ? like nightmare house 2 or etc?


I have not, but they should be compatible with SweetFX.


----------



## Agoniizing

how come when i put the smaa files in the crysis bin the game crashes when i try to launch it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> how come when i put the smaa files in the crysis bin the game crashes when i try to launch it?


Quote:


> *Crysis*
> Copy dlls (and injector.ini if using SMAA or SweetFX) to the bin32 folder and everything else to the main Crysis folder
> Disable built-in AA by adding the following lines to autoexec.cfg (create it in the main Crysis folder if it doesn't exist)
> 
> r_UseEdgeAA=0
> r_FSAA=0


Make sure you're not trying to use the 64bit exe and that your user account has write permissions in the Crysis folder.


----------



## Agoniizing

whats the best settings for the SMAA injector?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> whats the best settings for the SMAA injector?


The ultra preset. Just edit injector.ini so the preset line looks like this: preset = SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA


----------



## Eiennohi

Is DmC compatiable with Sweet FX?


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Is DmC compatiable with Sweet FX?


Yessum, Screens and settings for new DmC are being posted in the guru3d sweetfx discussion #2 thread and SweetFX goes into the win32 directory (DmC.Devil.May.Cry\Binaries\Win32).


----------



## ninjafada

you can see my settings in the database: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/148/


----------



## crashdummy35

For some reason my Borderlands 2 will no longer load with either SweetFX or Inject SMAA by mrhaandi installed..? I don't understand why--I'd used both (separately, never together) previously with no issues. Love how they really cleaned up the game.

Any ideas? They'd worked fine then, one day out of the blue, neither worked for me anymore.



Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Note: I tinkered with the "trouble Shooting" notes and no joy.









Log says this:
Quote:


> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment


----------



## amd955be5670

Hey ninjafada. how did you get this line:
#define Cartoonpower 0.5 // [0.1 to 10.0 ] The amount of effect

Can you link me to the SweetFX 2.0A package you downloaded? Or did you code it yourself?

I wanted to use cartoonshader, but the current default effect is too strong.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> For some reason my Borderlands 2 will no longer load with either SweetFX or Inject SMAA by mrhaandi installed..? I don't understand why--I'd used both (separately, never together) previously with no issues. Love how they really cleaned up the game.
> 
> Any ideas? They'd worked fine then, one day out of the blue, neither worked for me anymore.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Note: I tinkered with the "trouble Shooting" notes and no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log says this:


Disable any third party monitoring, overclocking or screenshot/video capturing applications as well as any overlays.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Disable any third party monitoring, overclocking or screenshot/video capturing applications as well as any overlays.


You know, that is the absolute _last thing_ I would have imagined--as it worked with my MSI After Burner perfectly fine (Enabled the thing in the Statistics Server) ... and yet, that's exactly what it was









OMG, if it had been a snake it'd have bitten me already. Sheesh.

Both working perfectly fine now.

Thanks a _TON_ TFL Replica.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have a 1440P monitor, is it true that you don't really need AA with high resolution monitors? I can't ever really tell much of a difference in games when its on or off...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have a 1440P monitor, is it true that you don't really need AA with high resolution monitors? I can't ever really tell much of a difference in games when its on or off...


Yeah.1440p montior have higher PPI than 1080p so we dont prefer AA so much because the difference is minimal


----------



## silent man

guys .. i still have problems with Half Life 2 all its games and mods not working with sweetfx
but other games working great

i did everything like copying sweetfx to the game folder and cut dll and injector to Bin folder and many things
still nothing..when i start the game just crash and gives me hl2 Stopped Working

what do u think guys?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have a 1440P monitor, is it true that you don't really need AA with high resolution monitors? I can't ever really tell much of a difference in games when its on or off...


It is still beneficial, but you can get away with less of it since the PPI is denser.


----------



## ninjafada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Hey ninjafada. how did you get this line:
> #define Cartoonpower 0.5 // [0.1 to 10.0 ] The amount of effect
> 
> Can you link me to the SweetFX 2.0A package you downloaded? Or did you code it yourself?
> 
> I wanted to use cartoonshader, but the current default effect is too strong.


i edited the cartoon.h to add a variable so i can tweak it from the settings

this http://ninjafada.com/sweetfx/DMC4/dmc4.rar is the 2.0a with cartoon tweaked , chromatic aberation added , and order in the chain of effect changed to avoid hdr having artefact

someone from the guru3d is making a crt look shader quite well done, i haven't add it

i made a preset for DmC and ace combat http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/newlist/
DmC is really hard to tweak so much red lights ;;


----------



## sugarhell

So after some reading and testing for first time sweetfx with diablo 3 xd

I need more time to learn more about all these settings because i was like:i dont know what i am doing

In eyefinity the performance hit its pretty big.I went from 40% usage to 80-92%

With sweetfx:


Without:


I cant play diablo now without sweetfx







It looks awful


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> i edited the cartoon.h to add a variable so i can tweak it from the settings
> 
> this http://ninjafada.com/sweetfx/DMC4/dmc4.rar is the 2.0a with cartoon tweaked , chromatic aberation added , and order in the chain of effect changed to avoid hdr having artefact
> 
> someone from the guru3d is making a crt look shader quite well done, i haven't add it
> 
> i made a preset for DmC and ace combat http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/newlist/
> DmC is really hard to tweak so much red lights ;;


Thanks a lot for the links!

Now a general question, since its got too much of red, using defog to remove some of it, and then bleeding controlled blue & green through sepia, does it help?
I'm gonna tinker around a bit myself aswell, but wanted the expert opinion


----------



## ninjafada

i tried defod but remove red on all level ; sepia remove colors to add brown i tested it but didn't like it
liftgaingamma is better because you can tweak the rgb at 3 levels of brigthtness
you can try a mix of the 3 shaders , but i prefer to use the less shaders at the same time to avoid artefact and gpu cost ^^


----------



## jim2point0

Like ninjafada said, LiftGammaGain is the single best tool you have at your disposal in SweetFX. Can remove\add colors in just shadows or just midtones.... for example. You can add basic contrast by lowering all 3 lift values and increasing all 3 gain values. This eliminates the need for curves, pretty much. You have overall brightness control with the gamma values (lower all 3 or increase all 3).

It's a lot like "levels" in photoshop. If I were to "bullshot" a screenshot, levels would be the first thing I'd use in photoshop


----------



## PowerK

I've been fiddling around with SweetFX v2.0 Alpha today.
Does toggle (Scroll Lock) work for you guys ? It works with v1.3 but I can't seem to get it to work in v2.0 Alpha for some reason.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I've been fiddling around with SweetFX v2.0 Alpha today.
> Does toggle (Scroll Lock) work for you guys ? It works with v1.3 but I can't seem to get it to work in v2.0 Alpha for some reason.


That's because 2.0 alpha defaults to the FXAA dlls which toggle using the pause button. You can switch back to the SMAA dlls by copying them from SweetFX\dlls\SMAA dlls.


----------



## deafboy

Because 666 posts should not be how this thread sits....


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That's because 2.0 alpha defaults to the FXAA dlls which toggle using the pause button. You can switch back to the SMAA dlls by copying them from SweetFX\dlls\SMAA dlls.


Ah.. got it. Thank you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So do we need to change these values to our reslolution? In the .fx files.
Quote:


> * Setup mandatory defines. Use a real macro here for maximum performance!
> */
> #ifndef SMAA_PIXEL_SIZE // It's actually set on runtime, this is for compilation time syntax checking.
> #define SMAA_PIXEL_SIZE float2(1.0 / *1280.0*, 1.0 / *720.0*)
> #endif


----------



## ninjafada

no never !
you have a setting file that all to tweak


----------



## TFL Replica

Resolution is automatically detected when you run a game. Those variables are used by Ceejay for internal testing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks. I know about the settings file, I was just wondering about those resolution settings.


----------



## crashdummy35

Just a







post here:

Remebered how I had my AfterBurner OSD working with SweetFX in Borderlands 2.

1) Remove any Borderlands Profiles from the Statistics Server
2) Set Global Application Detection Level to "Low"
3) Enable Compatibility Properties
4) Then just go through and set any Application Detection Level for your other games to "High" individually

Works again. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Bboy500

Can someone try and make a nice preset for Sonic & Sega All Star Racing: Transformed?

I would attempt to do it myself..... but I don't understand 99% of those options.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Can someone try and make a nice preset for Sonic & Sega All Star Racing: Transformed?
> 
> I would attempt to do it myself..... but I don't understand 99% of those options.


The best way to learn about the options is to experiment with each one individually. If you have any questions about the options, feel free to ask them here and I will explain them to the best of my knowledge.

I'm afraid i don't have the game you mentioned. You could try out some of the presets in the OP (I've added a new section for presets) and modify it (or keep it as is). Perhaps Street Fighter is similar enough in terms of art style.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The best way to learn about the options is to experiment with each one individually. If you have any questions about the options, feel free to ask them here and I will explain them to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> I'm afraid i don't have the game you mentioned. You could try out some of the presets in the OP (I've added a new section for presets) and modify it (or keep it as is). Perhaps Street Fighter is similar enough in terms of art style.


Which options are the most "game-changing"? What would be a good place to start?

I'll try it later when I have some free time. Also would there be any guides somewhere on this?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Which options are the most "game-changing"? What would be a good place to start?
> 
> I'll try it later when I have some free time. Also would there be any guides somewhere on this?


The settings file includes a short description for each effect. I've also included CeeJay's descriptions (including the links to wikipedia) to the OP. That should give you a general idea of what the effects do. I would also recommend checking out the screenshots that have been posted throughout this thread.

LumaSharpen and Vibrance are the most straightforward and easy to use effects so it would probably be a good idea to start with those.


----------



## jim2point0

Sadly, LumaSharpen and Vibrance are the most abused settings as well. I see them destroying a lot of games. Not necessarily on these forums though.

A true SweetFX master learns the art of LiftGammaGain =) Some day I may decide to write up a guide on that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Sadly, LumaSharpen and Vibrance are the most abused settings as well. I see them destroying a lot of games. Not necessarily on these forums though.
> 
> A true SweetFX master learns the art of LiftGammaGain =) Some day I may decide to write up a guide on that.


I agree with most of that. The master part is a bit much to swallow though.









Here is my Dead Space 3 settings. Keep in mind I am downsampling to 2160p and only using smaa and fxaa so ymmv. No screenies but I kept the original look of the game including the bloom which you can turn off in the games settings anyways. Im a noob to this so any criticism is welcome. http://ge.tt/4t74asX/v/0?c

The textures in this game are something awful. It's best to keep things as dark as possible.









I think I will take a look at the dead space 2 settings that are out there and see how well they translate.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Sadly, LumaSharpen and Vibrance are the most abused settings as well. I see them destroying a lot of games. Not necessarily on these forums though.
> 
> A true SweetFX master learns the art of LiftGammaGain =) Some day I may decide to write up a guide on that.


Somewhat true. I do it myself after all








I use a ton of shaders, and bring about the same effect only using LiftGammaGain would have brought. Gotta master it some day.


----------



## Deeldo

How does this compare to downsampling?
I tried downsampling and got some impressive quality (I'm gaming on a 40" 1080p so going to 2160p was a huge boost in image quality for me).


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Here is my Dead Space 3 settings. Keep in mind I am downsampling to 2160p and only using smaa and fxaa so ymmv.


You do realize that only one of the injectors for SweetFX (SMAA \ FXAA) work at one time, right? You can't inject both. You actually have to swap the DLLs if you want to use SMAA in SweetFX 2.0 alpha because it defaults to the FXAA DLLs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> How does this compare to downsampling?
> I tried downsampling and got some impressive quality (I'm gaming on a 40" 1080p so going to 2160p was a huge boost in image quality for me).


This thread is about injecting AA, and the beauty of it is that you don't have to use it as a replacement. You can use it on top of anything. For best results, you'd want to combine downsampling with some other form of injected AA + in-game or driver-forced AA. For example, using SMAA from SweetFX while downsampling from 2160p + whatever in-game AA options are available


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You do realize that only one of the injectors for SweetFX (SMAA \ FXAA) work at one time, right? You can't inject both. You actually have to swap the DLLs if you want to use SMAA in SweetFX 2.0 alpha because it defaults to the FXAA DLLs.
> This thread is about injecting AA. It's not meant so much as a replacement, as you can use it on top of anything. For best results, you'd want to combine downsampling with some other form of AA. For example, using SMAA from SweetFX while downsampling from 2160p + whatever in-game AA options are available


To be honest, I wasn't sure. But I am now. I should include that I was using the smaa dll's. I have fxaa enabled through nvcp enhancing the in game fxaa.







Enabling csaa or ss of any kind resulted in a large amount of bluring and lost detail, even with more sharpening. And I've come to love the extra detail that comes with downsampling and sharpening.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> How does this compare to downsampling?
> I tried downsampling and got some impressive quality (I'm gaming on a 40" 1080p so going to 2160p was a huge boost in image quality for me).


I wouldn't say it compares, but used in conjunction with downsampling it can clean up the edges further. I tend to use downsampling, sparsegrid supersampling and SMAA (through SweetFX) all at once. FXAA and SMAA are very light on resources and shouldn't cause any decrease in framerates.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I wouldn't say it compares but used in conjunction with downsampling it can clean up the edges further. I tend to use downsampling, sparsegrid supersampling and SMAA (through SweetFX) all at once. FXAA and SMAA are very light on resources and shouldn't cause any decrease in framerates.


I wish SGSSAA was always available and worked properly


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I wish SGSSAA was always available and worked properly


That's just it. Throw in having to use lod bias in some games and it's just too much nonsense to fiddle with.


----------



## HiCZoK

Guys. What is fxaa 3.11 ?

I am mainly talking about Dead Space 3 here.

What is the best antialiasing (minus adaptive msaa and supersampling) ?

High fxaa should be better than smaa right ? (Also in movement)

What fxaa and smaa does radeonpro uses ? it's fxaa aint so bad


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Guys. What is fxaa 3.11 ?


FXAA 3.11 is the version of FXAA used in InjectFXAA, FXAA Tool and SweetFX 2.0 Alpha. It was originally developed by Timophy Lottes at NVIDIA. You can check out his work by viewing Fxaa3_11.h in the shaders folder.

Quote:


> I am mainly talking about Dead Space 3 here.
> 
> What is the best antialiasing (minus adaptive msaa and supersampling) ?


Have you tried downsampling in DS3?

Quote:


> High fxaa should be better than smaa right ? (Also in movement)
> 
> What fxaa and smaa does radeonpro uses ? it's fxaa aint so bad


Very strong FXAA settings can be more effective at removing aliasing at the cost of blurring the image. It depends entirely on the settings you use. Configuring SMAA is a lot simpler.

RP supports both antil-aliasing methods.


----------



## HiCZoK

Yhm. thanks.
I never found the blurring bad with any fxaa.

So I want to use fxaa3.11 in most cases as it is newest fxaa? How to inject it? What fxaa is in radeonpro (I like using radeonpro for stuff like this. Don't really like injectors or sweetfx too much).

As for downsampling. it dont work on 13.2 beta and I can't be bothered to go back to 12.11 to add 1440p


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Yhm. thanks.
> I never found the blurring bad with any fxaa.
> 
> So I want to use fxaa3.11 in most cases as it is newest fxaa? How to inject it? What fxaa is in radeonpro (I like using radeonpro for stuff like this. Don't really like injectors or sweetfx too much).
> 
> As for downsampling. it dont work on 13.2 beta and I can't be bothered to go back to 12.11 to add 1440p


You'll want to use FXAA Tool by Violator. There's a link in the OP.


----------



## Derko1

Mafia 2 settings and pics... look 2 posts below.


----------



## TFL Replica

Great work, looks much better than default.


----------



## HiCZoK

looks green/ yellow


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> looks green/ yellow


Not green on my screen... but I do know what you mean about the yellow. Someone else mentioned that to me and the reason is because of the lighting they are under in the shots I took... they look normal in normal lighting. It is an incandescent bulb that they are inside of the house under and in shadows in the other shots... do these look green/yellow to you? Might be because of our different screens in that case...

Edit: This one is slightly altered to not make dark/bright areas outdoors have a green tint.













Derko1Mafia2.zip 234k .zip file


----------



## HiCZoK

The indoor pics are better than outdoor.
The snow looks especially green









Good pics nonetheless


----------



## TFL Replica

Don't forget to post your preset so I can add it to the OP.


----------



## H_C_L

Anyone have a clue if Homeworld 2 is a Dx8 or a Dx9 game?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> The indoor pics are better than outdoor.
> The snow looks especially green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pics nonetheless


I see it now... I actually had fixed it already right after posting the pics. I had put a wrong number in the lift gamma gain settings. Didn't realize what the snow areas looked like in the pics.









Settings attached to my post above.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Anyone have a clue if Homeworld 2 is a Dx8 or a Dx9 game?


Not sure. Try using MSI Afterburner's OSD to find out the DX version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I see it now... I actually had fixed it already right after posting the pics. I had put a wrong number in the lift gamma gain settings. Didn't realize what the snow areas looked like in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings attached to my post above.


Thanks, added.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Aliens Colonial Marines SweetFX Preset

Vanilla * *Sweet FX*















Aliens - Colonial Marines - Preset.zip 228k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Added. By the way, the default values for Tonemap and Life Gamma Gain are neutral. Enabling them without changing the parameters has no effect.


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah I never disabled them when playing around. Doesn't make much difference to performance though seems SweetFX is pretty performance friendly anyway so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Xinoxide

Here are some contributed screenshots for Dead Space 3 using SweetFX.

With


Without


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah I never disabled them when playing around. Doesn't make much difference to performance though seems SweetFX is pretty performance friendly anyway so I'm not too worried about it.


Yeah, figured as much. Aliens: Colonial Marines seems very lightweight. It looks like shadows are disabled for outdoor environments!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Here are some contributed screenshots for Dead Space 3 using SweetFX.
> 
> With
> 
> 
> Without


Thank you. Mind posting your settings as well?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah I never disabled them when playing around. Doesn't make much difference to performance though seems SweetFX is pretty performance friendly anyway so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, figured as much. Aliens: Colonial Marines seems very lightweight. It looks like shadows are disabled for outdoor environments!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Here are some contributed screenshots for Dead Space 3 using SweetFX.
> 
> With
> 
> 
> 
> Without
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Mind posting your settings as well?
Click to expand...

I would but as soon as you go into a ship, or onto the planet, The color settings need a complete 180!

I will definitely hand them over if I can find a good middle ground for the different atmospheres.


----------



## jim2point0

Dead Space is best left nearest to stock as you can get it. Minor tweaks... it looks great as is!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dead Space is best left nearest to stock as you can get it. Minor tweaks... it looks great as is!


try to defog with these values: 0.00/0.12/0.24. Because of all the different lighting atmospheres, I keep having to change it between 12-33% to get desired effects.

Sometimes on the planet surface I have to defog in the other direction: red.

However, I kind of like it like this:





As opposed to this:


----------



## jim2point0

Defog was just a way to remove color from a scene before LiftGammaGain was added. Defog is pretty much useless now. But using either of those, if you remove blue, you're going to get red ice. lolol

Im sure if you sit around changing SweetFX settings every 10 minutes, it would look just perfect in any given moment


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Im sure if you sit around changing SweetFX settings every 10 minutes, it would look just perfect in any given moment


That's the fun (headache?) of pretty much most post proccessing tools. Balancing them so they look good in all scenarios.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's the fun (headache?) of pretty much most post proccessing tools. Balancing them so they look good in all scenarios.


You can't come up with anything radical for this game and have it look good in all scenarios though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can't come up with anything radical for this game and have it look good in all scenarios though.


I honestly cannot say I've played the game (yet, I'm still yet to finish the first two) so I couldn't comment on Dead Space 3 specifically.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can't come up with anything radical for this game and have it look good in all scenarios though.


Totally agree. It's not anywhere near like the first from what I've seen. Areas vary completely, as opposed to the constant yellow filter that the first game had.


----------



## Xinoxide

Spoiler: I AGREE GUYS



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can't come up with anything radical for this game and have it look good in all scenarios though.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. It's not anywhere near like the first from what I've seen. Areas vary completely, as opposed to the constant yellow filter that the first game had.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's the fun (headache?) of pretty much most post proccessing tools. Balancing them so they look good in all scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't come up with anything radical for this game and have it look good in all scenarios though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Defog was just a way to remove color from a scene before LiftGammaGain was added. Defog is pretty much useless now. But using either of those, if you remove blue, you're going to get red ice. lolol
> 
> Im sure if you sit around changing SweetFX settings every 10 minutes, it would look just perfect in any given moment






I agree with all of this.

However, From my playing around I came up wit the Simple this:

SweetFX_Settings_Dead Space™ 3_OCNDS3.zip 3k .zip file


This is what I found to work best for me in MOST situations. I found it to be a decent medium between the extreme atmosphere changes from scene to scene.

Further Removal of blue and green tint can get screenshots like this though: *But then red tinted scenes either turn deep red or purple.* :[


----------



## TFL Replica

Remember to zip the settings file before you attach it. Plain text files with C style comments result in broken links.


----------



## Xinoxide

Ill fix it and edit it in.

Tomorrow whenever I can get my son to nap I am going to try and compile a few before and after shots of each chapter using only the preset for a showcase.

Edit: FIXED IT!


----------



## TFL Replica

Sounds good.


----------



## Derko1

EDIT: Ignore my previous post... heheheheh it's already been done.


----------



## Xinoxide

OK!

I made some small tweaks to my config HERE:

SweetFX_Settings_Dead Space™ 3_OCNDS3.zip 11k .zip file


The effects are really just to make the overall color experience more balanced.

I had to remove a blue/green overlay with gamma gain, added luma sharpening and other very minor effects.

If you are dissatisfied with something, PLEASE let me know, There will be some scenes where the color just doesn't make sense.

There are scenes that use completely different atmospheres as far as color goes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Great screenshots! Could you re-upload the tweaked config in a separate zip?


----------



## Xinoxide

I re-uploaded into previous post.


----------



## TFL Replica

Added, thanks.









Going to have to alphabetically sort the table before it gets too big.


----------



## heroxoot

Its probably been mentioned but, Radeon Pro can do these injections for you on AMD cards and automatically when the game launches too.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Its probably been mentioned but, Radeon Pro can do these injections for you on AMD cards and automatically when the game launches too.


Thank you, yes it has been mentioned before. I intend to add a small section about it in the OP. I just need someone to provide me with a screenshot depicting SweetFX being configured in Radeon Pro.


----------



## JayGB1982

Hoping someone might be able to help me. I had this working yesterday but after taking it out (uninstalling) and putting the right files back in it's just not working









Was working fine yesterday with the settings being injected but now no matter what game I try.... nothing.. Game's load but no SweetFX.

Anyone had this issue? Or know of a fix?

Been trying to sort this issue of it no longer working most the afternoon to no avail..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Hoping someone might be able to help me. I had this working yesterday but after taking it out (uninstalling) and putting the right files back in it's just not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was working fine yesterday with the settings being injected but now no matter what game I try.... nothing.. Game's load but no SweetFX.
> 
> Anyone had this issue? Or know of a fix?
> 
> Been trying to sort this issue of it no longer working most the afternoon to no avail..


I need more details and the contents of the log.log file after running a game.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Its probably been mentioned but, Radeon Pro can do these injections for you on AMD cards and automatically when the game launches too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes it has been mentioned before. I intend to add a small section about it in the OP. I just need someone to provide me with a screenshot depicting SweetFX being configured in Radeon Pro.
Click to expand...

Like these?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> Like this?


Perfect!


----------



## JayGB1982

Is the log file just called log.txt in the folder where the SweetFX files are located?]

If so it just says...

full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Is the log file just called log.txt in the folder where the SweetFX files are located?]
> 
> If so it just says...
> 
> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory


That could be a resident log file from before. Delete the file, run your game again and see if the log file is generated again.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That could be a resident log file from before. Delete the file, run your game again and see if the log file is generated again.


Did that, Now it says

full path: D:\steam\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment

But the hotkey is not working and the game is not changed. I have tried repairing dotnet and reinstalling directx neither of which have worked...


----------



## HiCZoK

Which version of FXAA does radeonpro implements at ultra ?
I generally tend to like fxaa more than smaa but there is no good way to implement it. I don't really like using fxaa tool.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Which version of FXAA does radeonpro implements at ultra ?
> I generally tend to like fxaa more than smaa but there is no good way to implement it. I don't really like using fxaa tool.


It's the latest version of FXAA. It hasn't changed in ages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Did that, Now it says
> 
> full path: D:\steam\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> 
> But the hotkey is not working and the game is not changed. I have tried repairing dotnet and reinstalling directx neither of which have worked...


So you moved your steam folder to another drive? Did you make any other changes since yesterday (particularly 3rd party applications)? Try extracting SweetFX and copying it all over from scratch.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's the latest version of FXAA. It hasn't changed in ages.
> 
> So you moved your steam folder to another drive? Did you make any other changes since yesterday (particularly 3rd party applications)? Try extracting SweetFX and copying it all over from scratch.


My Steam folder has always been linked to another HD. Was working before. Tried extracting the files and doing the "install" again to no avail.

This happens with all games. Really not sure what is wrong with it.


----------



## JayGB1982

Worked out what it was for Borderlands 2... think I might of changed all the other games as well...

It seems SweetFX does not apply in Windowed-Borderless mode... Fullscreen and it works fine!









You or anyone else found this to be the case before?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Worked out what it was for Borderlands 2... think I might of changed all the other games as well...
> 
> It seems SweetFX does not apply in Windowed-Borderless mode... Fullscreen and it works fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You or anyone else found this to be the case before?


I had never tested it with windowed-borderless mode (regular windowed mode should work fine though). I'll add this to the troubleshooting section.


----------



## JayGB1982

Good idea! I'm sure others would have had this issue as well or might in the future. Thanks for your assistance


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Good idea! I'm sure others would have had this issue as well or might in the future. Thanks for your assistance


Thank you for posting the solution.


----------



## j3poysy

Can i enable this in Starcraft 2? or anyone has a config setup?


----------



## extradry

Could anyone please help me, up until now I have had no problems with SweetFX.

The injector doesn't work in BF3 anymore, it doesn't even work on crysis 3 anymore and i'm not sure why.

Here's a screenie.

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9777/47883701.png

Any Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gottex

Hi guys,
Anyone can share the preset for METRO 2033 ? Thanx in advance


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> Can i enable this in Starcraft 2? or anyone has a config setup?


It should work. I haven't personally tested it because I don't have Starcraft 2 but I do seem to recall there being SC2 screenshots with SweetFX/FXAA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extradry*
> 
> Could anyone please help me, up until now I have had no problems with SweetFX.
> 
> The injector doesn't work in BF3 anymore, it doesn't even work on crysis 3 anymore and i'm not sure why.
> 
> Here's a screenie.
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9777/47883701.png
> 
> Any Help would be greatly appreciated.


Have you tried switching to fullscreen mode?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gottex*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Anyone can share the preset for METRO 2033 ? Thanx in advance


The Metro 2033 screenshots use default settings for SMAA, Vibrance and LumaSharpen. Nothing fancy enough for a preset.


----------



## extradry

Yes i'm always in full screen, do you have any ideas on why it's not currently working, i hate the blurry vision in BF3.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extradry*
> 
> Yes i'm always in full screen, do you have any ideas on why it's not currently working, i hate the blurry vision in BF3.


Looks like you're running FRAPS. Close that and see if it works.


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks like you're running FRAPS. Close that and see if it works.


I turned fraps off, it still didn't work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Did you remember to disable the ingame AA?


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you remember to disable the ingame AA?


Yeah that is always off, SweetFX stopped working on crysis 3 as well..


----------



## TFL Replica

If it was working before and has suddenly stopped working then the cause must be something you've changed recently. I would close all unnecessary third party applications.


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If it was working before and has suddenly stopped working then the cause must be something you've changed recently. I would close all unnecessary third party applications.


I tried that as well and it didn't work, noooo


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extradry*
> 
> I tried that as well and it didn't work, noooo


Is it even generating a fresh log.log file each time you run the game?


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is it even generating a fresh log.log file each time you run the game?


full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
performing Cleanup11
initialising shader environment
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
performing Cleanup11
initialising shader environment
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
performing Cleanup11
initialising shader environment
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
performing Cleanup11
initialising shader environment


----------



## TFL Replica

Check that file's date, does it match the date you last ran the game?


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Check that file's date, does it match the date you last ran the game?


Yeah it does ''‎Today, ‎3 ‎March ‎2013, ‏‎3 hours ago''


----------



## TFL Replica

Which version of SweetFX are you using? (Check in "SweetFX readme.txt")


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which version of SweetFX are you using? (Check in "SweetFX readme.txt")


.

.

.-. . .---.. .
( ) _|_ | \ /
`-.. . ._.-. .-. | |--- /
( )\ \ / (.-' (.-' | | / \
`-' `' `' `--' `--'`-'' ' '
Shader Suite
by CeeJay.dk
'

'

- Version 1.3


----------



## TFL Replica

Do you have an AMD video card?


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Do you have an AMD video card?


No, i've got nvidia


----------



## TFL Replica

Well I'm stumped. Hopefully someone who has Crysis 3 or BF3 can help you. I still think it's some kind of third party application causing issues. (Origin's overlay, FRAPS, Skype, MSI Afterburner, etc...)


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Well I'm stumped. Hopefully someone who has Crysis 3 or BF3 can help you. I still think it's some kind of third party application causing issues. (Origin's overlay, FRAPS, Skype, MSI Afterburner, etc...)


I'll see what else it could be, sorry for disturbing you and thanks for trying to help


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Well I'm stumped. Hopefully someone who has Crysis 3 or BF3 can help you. I still think it's some kind of third party application causing issues. (Origin's overlay, FRAPS, Skype, MSI Afterburner, etc...)


This is correct. You must disable the Origin overlay for it to work with the games. I believe in an update that was a few weeks back, it was re-enabled by default. So I also had issues and had to again manually disable the overlay to get it working again.


----------



## extradry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> This is correct. You must disable the Origin overlay for it to work with the games. I believe in an update that was a few weeks back, it was re-enabled by default. So I also had issues and had to again manually disable the overlay to get it working again.


I used an origin by pass, didn't need to deal with origin.


----------



## extradry

OMG! it worked, I restarted my computer and disabled everything, fraps, kaspersky, skype and i joined a game AND IT'S SHARP AGAIN!!!!!!!! thank you so much this is great.


----------



## TFL Replica

Glad you got it working.


----------



## lee63

Wow, great thread...gonna give SweeFX a go in BF3.


----------



## extradry

could it work in garry's mod?


----------



## Brainsick

Does sweetfx work in Rage? I throw everything where the game's executable is and it doesn't work. It doesn't even create a .log file.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Does sweetfx work in Rage? I throw everything where the game's executable is and it doesn't work. It doesn't even create a .log file.


OpenGL.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extradry*
> 
> could it work in garry's mod?


Yes, all source games are compatible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Does sweetfx work in Rage? I throw everything where the game's executable is and it doesn't work. It doesn't even create a .log file.


OpenGL titles are not supported.

Quote:


> Q: How do I use SweetFX with OpenGL games?
> A: SweetFX only supports DirectX 9 , 10 and 11 games, however you can use a OpenGL to DirectX wrapper.
> 
> Try the QindieGL wrapper : http://code.google.com/p/qindie-gl/
> It can translate OpenGL calls to DirectX 9 calls that SweetFX will work with.
> It does not work with all OpenGL games and some games it does work with will have buggy graphics
> and it will likely run slower since it's being translated, but if you want to try out SweetFX with OpenGL games this is probably your best bet.
> I haven't tried it myself yet so let me know if it works or not.


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The Metro 2033 screenshots use default settings for SMAA, Vibrance and LumaSharpen. Nothing fancy enough for a preset.


Thank you, tried many different presets and created my own one








here are some screens


Spoiler: 201 screenshot of the METRO 2033



http://postimage.org/image/pend1gcll/full/

http://postimage.org/image/g852e67d5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/47jmdfzyh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/rzsxoz1zd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7tu13tvpl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/e8t20i2fd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/s3rciywuh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cwbcym4zt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ozgom6g21/full/

http://postimage.org/image/doe0xt96x/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gjr44od6x/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ku5s09ia1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/so6dlnq2x/full/

http://postimage.org/image/h0cbr40y1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/625nmo1qh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ch4ojc8g9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/bsvu0e9qh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/3onpvnnbd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7mazl2a4p/full/

http://postimage.org/image/eqssu3he1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vfu8q0dzd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xyfxqozpl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/phgffrv0p/full/

http://postimage.org/image/y0ztdj3d5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ydw9gtryh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/uisve98sp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/wbvs2ktzd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ulcr13cg9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/664j01djd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ecwirm3m1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/krvjoaabt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/81rbb72dl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/uez1y03bd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6p9m9b4y1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/49ce97c95/full/

http://postimage.org/image/p7ik7ac3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/wc0dgbjd5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/x2t3m3lqh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/si6x76215/full/

http://postimage.org/image/im5u7iw95/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cz9ha1tqh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/h9o55mytl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/mmczjrmq1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/w86k02dvt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/u50q653gp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8749ccog9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/j7zehdgp5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/40jex0ouh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/wrg8n2uo9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/davj0jzk9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/44d8d9ubt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qucd69djd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ccf5y9m89/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6000ofj61/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cf3myuf9l/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fzzii2jt5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/y42j2phhl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/uyhxchyvd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5gziswh55/full/

http://postimage.org/image/g539rqr49/full/

http://postimage.org/image/mwtoulg3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ps6s1gk3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7dw8xh7t5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ugmrwn9ah/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ln0gtabpl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8k4ua0lhl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/n4lx4ugg9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vo5b2losp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/wrpfek9ft/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5ie2028cp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/jdccij2rt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6agpz9cjt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/us8tn5f49/full/

http://postimage.org/image/48g8l0ekp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/9l9ocvrux/full/

http://postimage.org/image/pxjq2m66h/full/

http://postimage.org/image/t5o7fnsg9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qpme1tadl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fejqdg3ih/full/

http://postimage.org/image/43h2p2wnd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5wjzdehu1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ip83dbtft/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fjnhn4atl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/even46c3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5c9jogdzd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/kz0t1trrd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4cj8sqytl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ik8xhebih/full/

http://postimage.org/image/rtb3rikeh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7n7lsmoqx/full/

http://postimage.org/image/69fyxbphl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vti93ravd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/x9trlwds9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7sbd2aw21/full/

http://postimage.org/image/d54su69c9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8xa0lf7wp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/g1rtugf61/full/

http://postimage.org/image/l1pa2eksp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/a3e0k7w7d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/e11a9mj0p/full/

http://postimage.org/image/eru0fele1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6nlwanyyx/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fwo2ks7ux/full/

http://postimage.org/image/if9rlgtl5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/kl8ntpmfd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/g0mhes2q1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/9bfxyrhe1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/b4iun32kp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/42kx0vyyx/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8pqz2nmbt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4unl03361/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xlkeq58zt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8gtecq9jd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/kjyq0akll/full/

http://postimage.org/image/se3wzfhs9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/880f0jm4p/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ox1uwgiq1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/shxqfon9l/full/

http://postimage.org/image/w2tlywrt5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/s7q7wc8nd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/dd1mi5z2h/full/

http://postimage.org/image/eglqu4jpl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/wkorerhe1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4937hpxhl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4989eu3t5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/lnshn40y1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/v9m23es3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5fc9dms3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/voxbwfe15/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vdfvjnxl5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/l4nedu9jd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5kg0nazex/full/

http://postimage.org/image/zdn0vwo21/full/

http://postimage.org/image/tdz9s939l/full/

http://postimage.org/image/49cuskt6x/full/

http://postimage.org/image/62frgwedl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/kzo8hwrm1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cioq6zmx5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/78jrfp2o9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/9r5ggdoeh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xjerrwqfd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gk5tcnf7t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/u2cpoxrd5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/96qfdov61/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gbcu0grt5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/hewycfcg9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7ivvcs6o9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/eamafmvnt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/c7bv7yvux/full/

http://postimage.org/image/kqv95q47d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/tzxffud3d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/hzbzf45op/full/

http://postimage.org/image/i0lx8j7ih/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6crvdzidl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/c2cpc1dxl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cvpb4njyh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ua9jcxh3d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/pcvyrtf49/full/

http://postimage.org/image/inpfbsts9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/yzzh1j83t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/3uarr1m15/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gmyvqyxmx/full/

http://postimage.org/image/dhivei4eh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/3y96l1gw9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/88nugmlzd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/d8laokrm1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ggps1mdvt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/izbh2azm1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/bxdjg3w09/full/

http://postimage.org/image/cbevfpg3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fwaqyxknd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/609nzaevd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/i3jl0lfbd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/p81e9mmkp/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gr1vyphvt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/65i0mpbk9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/m50o697m1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/izg2g1ozt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/erla7ank9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/nnw2b8e6h/full/

http://postimage.org/image/k5k2eudah/full/

http://postimage.org/image/84yme45vt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qlxmiob7t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/j78aqapc9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/a0q030k3t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/subt00ibt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/feosak9u1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/zakrq3qvd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/r6cnld4g9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/l6owhpjnt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/i14ari11l/full/

http://postimage.org/image/i2e8kx2vd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/roceeyjex/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7i8wg2nrd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/3zwwjomvd/full/

http://postimage.org/image/paugny4zt/full/

http://postimage.org/image/6wjxjysp5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/x6502remh/full/

http://postimage.org/image/hlxmc84i1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7d556egg9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5mm44wyx5/full/



I did some tweaks also in Nvidia Inspector, so far it's the best picture 4me


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice.


----------



## Derko1

So I'm having a bit of trouble getting SweetFX configurator to open up. It seems that something has gone wrong with my profiles and the program won't open while my profile is in there. If I delete it, then it's all good... but I don't want to lose all of my settings. Anyone (TFL) know how to fix it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm having a bit of trouble getting SweetFX configurator to open up. It seems that something has gone wrong with my profiles and the program won't open while my profile is in there. If I delete it, then it's all good... but I don't want to lose all of my settings. Anyone (TFL) know how to fix it?


You won't lose your settings because they're being individually saved in each of your game folders. As long as you don't overwrite them, your settings are safe. Make a backup of your configurator.ini and try removing the last game profile you created/modified before the issues.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You won't lose your settings because they're being individually saved in each of your game folders. As long as you don't overwrite them, your settings are safe. Make a backup of your configurator.ini and try removing the last game profile you created/modified before the issues.


Sadly, I have to delete all but one of the game profiles in the configurator.ini for it to work. It does not matter which is left, it just does not work.









I don't understand how it got all borked... I only have like a little over 100 profiles.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Sadly, I have to delete all but one of the game profiles in the configurator.ini for it to work. It does not matter which is left, it just does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how it got all borked... I only have like a little over 100 profiles.


That is quite unfortunate. I wouldn't want to add 100 profiles again. The Configurator doesn't overwrite an existing settings file if you add the game again and you would only need to do that if you intended to modify a game's SweetFX settings using the GUI. I would just add a few recent games and treat the rest like manual installations.


----------



## Slightly skewed

For those complaining or not thrilled with the bland pallet in Tomn Raider, a little Vibrance goes a long way.


----------



## Xinoxide

My settings for Tomb Raider are coming along.,

I started with adding a little blue and subtracting a very small amount of green from the gamma ramp.

I'm still making small changes as I go so I cant be sure if I have obtained a good median for color.

*With/Without*






* These are also posted in Screenshot of your games Thread.


----------



## daman246

Thanks for this.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> My settings for Tomb Raider are coming along.,
> 
> I started with adding a little blue and subtracting a very small amount of green from the gamma ramp.
> 
> I'm still making small changes as I go so I cant be sure if I have obtained a good median for color.
> 
> *With/Without*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * These are also posted in Screenshot of your games Thread.


Looking very good overall!









Could probably do with a little less blue.


----------



## jim2point0

I actually thought the without shots of TR there looked better. Seems more natural to me. *shrug*


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I actually thought the without shots of TR there looked better. Seems more natural to me. *shrug*


I cant disagree completely, as the game has a great art direction and they achieved it well. However the settings are mainly for my enjoyment whether I choose to share them or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looking very good overall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could probably do with a little less blue.


I've been bringing it out a bit as I go. Its just such a change from the opening scene on the coast where everything has that brackish tint to it.

Thanks for being constructive.

Here are a couple after removing a bit more blue.

*With/Without*


----------



## TFL Replica

Looking good. I'll be working on Risen 2 myself. It's another one of those games that requires the dll next to the main executable and everything else in the main folder. So far I've disabled the game's built-in edge AA and DoF (both were blurry as heck) and injected some basic FXAA. The colors are already quite vibrant so I'll probably just add some sharpening and maybe try a few Nvidia Inspector tweaks.


----------



## sterik01

where can I download Tomb Raider Reborn's sweetfx ?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> where can I download Tomb Raider Reborn's sweetfx ?


If you are looking for a config I would gladly send you mine, However I feel its not complete until I finish the game.

Some more With/Without, as well as a couple shots I just happen to like.


Spoiler: WITH / WITHOUT














Anything else you think I could change?

I must say I am quite happy with how its turning out. I wonder if it'll match the opening scenes pretty well.


----------



## sterik01

Looks freaking awesome just like that. Won't be able to use it until I get home on friday =[ , Right now I'm on my AsusG74 w/ gtx560m. Run ok with everything on normal.


----------



## HiCZoK

I need some advice on aa with ati. I am using radeonpro to ssaa x2(+smaa) or pure x4 ssaa. But that is very expensive. Am I missing something?
On most screenshot topics people are saying - "Oh well that screenshot is taken with SSGSSAAGSGGGAGSG form of aa".

WTH. My knowledge is like that (from worst to best by image quality)

SMAA, FXAA, MSAA(adaptive), SSAA. And that's all.

Maybe I am injecting smaa(1.3 sweetfx) wrong? Using default sweetfx settings. For fxaa I am using radeonpro


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I need some advice on aa with ati. I am using radeonpro to ssaa x2(+smaa) or pure x4 ssaa. But that is very expensive. Am I missing something?
> On most screenshot topics people are saying - "Oh well that screenshot is taken with SSGSSAAGSGGGAGSG form of aa".
> 
> WTH. My knowledge is like that (from worst to best by image quality)
> 
> SMAA, FXAA, MSAA(adaptive), SSAA. And that's all.
> 
> Maybe I am injecting smaa(1.3 sweetfx) wrong? Using default sweetfx settings. For fxaa I am using radeonpro


SGSSAA, more accurately FSSGSSAA, is full screen sparse grid supersampling AA and is Nvidia only. A driver a year back or so accidentally caused the transparency sparse grid supersampling AA to become full screen and so many people liked it that Nvidia left the option in with a little tweaking required to activate it.

Basically it uses the MSAA (multisample AA) samples to supersample, thus the sparse grid. SSAA meanwhile just doubles, triples, etc the resolution, hence ordered grid, but is much more expensive computationally.

While you can't really order AA from worst to best since some are better than others at different aspects, roughly they would be in terms of increasing quality:

MSAA (no transparency AA)
FXAA
SMAA
MSAA (no transparency AA) + FXAA/SMAA
MSAA + Transparency AA
MSAA + Transparency AA + FXAA/SMAA
SGSSAA
SGSSAA + FXAA/SMAA
OGSSAA
OGSSAA + FXAA/SMAA
OGSSAA + SGSSAA
OGSSAA + SGSSAA + FXAA/SMAA

That about covers it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Boulotaur2024 from G3D is working on a new SweetFX injector. Currently only supports DX9 titles. DX11 support is in development. This new injector has the following benefits compared to SweetFX 2.0 alpha


On the fly switching between FXAA and SMAA
Support for 64bit DX9 games
Proper screenshot filename numbering
Better performance
Better, more detailed logging
Cleaner file structure
Included CRT Shader

*Download SweetFX Injector by Bolotaur2024*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Boulotaur2024 from G3D is working on a new SweetFX injector. Currently only supports DX9 titles. DX11 support is in development. This new injector has the following benefits compared to SweetFX 2.0 alpha
> 
> On the fly switching between FXAA and SMAA
> Support for 64bit DX9 games
> Proper screenshot filename numbering
> Better performance
> Better, more detailed logging
> Cleaner file structure
> Included CRT Shader
> *Download SweetFX Injector by Bolotaur2024*


Thanks.







I saw your post over on Guru3d. The only downside to this is no dx11 support yet which is something a lot of new games releases support so it is kind of limiting. Still, it's great to see the work continuing.


----------



## ninjafada

a little warning to some users the windows update KB2670838 can make sweetfx stop working


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> a little warning to some users the windows update KB2670838 can make sweetfx stop working


Well I'll be. Good thing I'm super lazy about installing updates.







This is probably what killed off Derko's configurator.


----------



## HiCZoK

Am I doing it right ?
Usind radeonpro technology preview. Set osd for pagedown and smaa/fxaa to del/end.
In options selected sweetfx 1.3 and set pageup to be it's hotkey. Then it just works in games !

People need to know about this method. it is so easy and simple to use fxaa and sweetfx on a button press.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Am I doing it right ?
> Usind radeonpro technology preview. Set osd for pagedown and smaa/fxaa to del/end.
> In options selected sweetfx 1.3 and set pageup to be it's hotkey. Then it just works in games !
> 
> People need to know about this method. it is so easy and simple to use fxaa and sweetfx on a button press.


You are! Make sure you are using the latest build... there's a bunch of games that got fixed that weren't working right before.

Latest build.


----------



## EasyC

Quick comparison with Arma 3 - SMAA, Luma, Tonemap, Vibrance, Curves and Dither.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Risen 2: Dark Waters*

*SweetFX: FXAA, LumaSharpen, DPX, Lift Gamma Gain*























Settings are for *Bolotaur2024's SweetFX Injector*. Can also be used with SweetFX 2.0 alpha if you remove the lines related to the CRT shader.

Risen2_TFL.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

SweetFX 1.4 is finally out! Changes include bug fixes, performance optimizations and several new shaders.

*Download SweetFX 1.4*



Spoiler: Full Changelog




Adds the Border shader as a workaround for the bright screenedge forcing certain AA modes can cause
Adds the Cartoon shader that can make the image look more cartoonish
Adds the Advanced CRT shader that can mimic the look of an old arcade CRT display
Adds the Monochrome shader that removes the colors
Adds the FXAA shader as an alternative to SMAA for the few people that still prefer it. (only in DX9 for now though)
Improved the Curves shader so it can now apply contrast to Chroma as well as Luma (as before) or both
Improved the performance of formula 5 in the Curves shader (the simplified Catmull-rom spline)
Improved the Dither shader with the option to use Random Dithering.
Improved the Dither shader so now uses a subpixel dithering pattern. (Both when using Random or Ordered Dithering)
Lowered the default SMAA threshold to 0.10 so fewer aliased lines escape processing.
Fixed a bug where dark areas could on occasion appear when HDR and Lumasharpen where both activated at the same time.
The alpha channel is now cleared before outputting the image to prevent it messing with screenshots converted to png.
The SweetFX settings file now include a description field to help keep of which version the settings are for.
Improved the Vignette shader to allow you to create oval shaped vignettes.
Curves_formula 2 is now the default Curves formula.
Includes some notes on how you can make custom shaders


----------



## fuc847

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walterdonda*
> 
> I take some time but i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starcraft 2 with lumasharpen+4xGLSLHqFilter (opengl port to HSLS)
> BEFORE
> AFTER


Can you tell me how you got SweetFx working with SC2?

I understand i should be using proxylibrary with ENB to load sweetfx but i cant get sweetfx to turn on.

i CAN get ENB to load fine, and have it as:
[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9sweetfx.dll (renamed the sweetfx dll to this name)

ENB shows that it loads and i can turn off and on the effect (shift - f12) but just cant sweetfx to show its effect.









thanks!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuc847*
> 
> Can you tell me how you got SweetFx working with SC2?
> 
> I understand i should be using proxylibrary with ENB to load sweetfx but i cant get sweetfx to turn on.
> 
> i CAN get ENB to load fine, and have it as:
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9sweetfx.dll (renamed the sweetfx dll to this name)
> 
> ENB shows that it loads and i can turn off and on the effect (shift - f12) but just cant sweetfx to show its effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


Which version of ENB are you using? Some versions have non-functioning proxy library support. Did you try out his *attachment for WC3*?


----------



## HiCZoK

YAY !!! 1.4 !!

Do I need to change default smaa settings for best iQ ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> YAY !!! 1.4 !!
> 
> Do I need to change default smaa settings for best iQ ?


Default threshold was changed from 0.12 to 0.10 but you can still set it to 0.05 to match Inject SMAA's Ultra settings.


----------



## HiCZoK

ok so I guess old 0.05
64
16
smaa settings are still the best. ok.

hmmm... can't make it work on sleeping dogs ?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which version of ENB are you using? Some versions have non-functioning proxy library support. Did you try out his *attachment for WC3*?


What does that do for WC3? Any pics?

I just recently bought the WC3 Battlechest and have been enjoying it, but graphics leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> ok so I guess old 0.05
> 64
> 16
> smaa settings are still the best. ok.
> 
> hmmm... can't make it work on sleeping dogs ?


Shouldn't be a problem. Post your log file.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What does that do for WC3? Any pics?
> 
> I just recently bought the WC3 Battlechest and have been enjoying it, but graphics leave a lot to be desired.


That just helps enable SweetFX using ENB's DX8 to DX9 converter.


----------



## HiCZoK

this ?

full path: C:\Steam\steamapps\common\SleepingDogs\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
redirecting IDXGIFactory1->CreateSwapChain
redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
initialising shader environment


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> this ?
> 
> full path: C:\Steam\steamapps\common\SleepingDogs\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
> redirecting D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain
> redirecting IDXGIFactory1->CreateSwapChain
> redirecting IDXGISwapChain->ResizeBuffers
> initialising shader environment


Looks fine to me.


----------



## HiCZoK

but nothing happens ingame. I reunpacked new sweetfx 1.4 Enabled crt effect, so I can clearly see taht it is working and tested on other games - it works.
Sleeping Dogs -nope









I will just reinstall windows7 (because it's that time of the year) and sleeping dogs.

anyway - Thanks for fantastic tool !!!

Btw. Any way of You adding gpu temperature, vram usage counter and framerate limiter to sweetfx ? It would be great ot have all of this in one thing. Radeon pro offers those, but it is somehow buggy yet and crashes some games


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> but nothing happens ingame. I reunpacked new sweetfx 1.4 Enabled crt effect, so I can clearly see taht it is working and tested on other games - it works.
> Sleeping Dogs -nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just reinstall windows7 (because it's that time of the year) and sleeping dogs.
> 
> anyway - Thanks for fantastic tool !!!


Well the log indicates that you have installed SweetFX correctly. I don't have the game so I'm guessing it's probably something to do with the game's settings. If possible, try forcing the game to run in DX9 mode or use RadeonPro instead of installing SweetFX directly.

Quote:


> Btw. Any way of You adding gpu temperature, vram usage counter and framerate limiter to sweetfx ? It would be great ot have all of this in one thing. Radeon pro offers those, but it is somehow buggy yet and crashes some games


This has been suggested before. Unfortunately, it's just not possible for the author to add such features.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> but nothing happens ingame. I reunpacked new sweetfx 1.4 Enabled crt effect, so I can clearly see taht it is working and tested on other games - it works.
> Sleeping Dogs -nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just reinstall windows7 (because it's that time of the year) and sleeping dogs.
> 
> anyway - Thanks for fantastic tool !!!
> 
> Btw. Any way of You adding gpu temperature, vram usage counter and framerate limiter to sweetfx ? It would be great ot have all of this in one thing. Radeon pro offers those, but it is somehow buggy yet and crashes some games


Just use RadeonPro to enable it and it will work. I am using it with Sleeping Dogs right now, through RP. It also does all the things you want...

There's a newer version, but has bugs with DX11 games... but the version below is the latest before last. This one will probably have the fixes for those crashes.









http://download.radeonpro.info/RadeonPro_Preview_Derko1.exe


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks for help.

Even RadeonPro don't work with sleeping dogs... and 2 days ago it was ! I was using it to force fxaa injection.... I don't know what is going on. Maybe it is because steam update last night.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Even RadeonPro don't work with sleeping dogs... and 2 days ago it was ! I was using it to force fxaa injection.... I don't know what is going on. Maybe it is because steam update last night.


Try removing Windows update KB2670838 if you have it installed.


----------



## fuc847

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which version of ENB are you using? Some versions have non-functioning proxy library support. Did you try out his *attachment for WC3*?


Thank you. I tried that attachment and replaced all the files. Still, only ENB works and sweetFX doesnt show (when pressing scrolllock, it doesnt turn on/off effect). Also, quite sure SC2 is new enough as a dx9 game that it doesn't require a dx8 dll.

perhaps i have the files not in the right folder? For SC2, i put all the files in starcraft2/versions//

curious from anyone who got it working for sc2 also.

Thanks,


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Even RadeonPro don't work with sleeping dogs... and 2 days ago it was ! I was using it to force fxaa injection.... I don't know what is going on. Maybe it is because steam update last night.


It's working for me right now with the version I linked to. I'm 100% sure you've done something wrong as far as setting it up. Make sure you have the paths for sweetfx in the options correct and also the toggling key that you are using is the same one. Even if it's not working, you should still see the prompt in the corner saying that it's on or off.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuc847*
> 
> Thank you. I tried that attachment and replaced all the files. Still, only ENB works and sweetFX doesnt show (when pressing scrolllock, it doesnt turn on/off effect). Also, quite sure SC2 is new enough as a dx9 game that it doesn't require a dx8 dll.
> 
> perhaps i have the files not in the right folder? For SC2, i put all the files in starcraft2/versions//
> 
> curious from anyone who got it working for sc2 also.
> 
> Thanks,


Always search your game folder for a log.log file. If it doesn't exist then it usually means you haven't copied SweetFX to the correct folder (or in some cases, folders).


----------



## fuc847

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Always search your game folder for a log.log file. If it doesn't exist then it usually means you haven't copied SweetFX to the correct folder (or in some cases, folders).


you are correct, i just checked and no log.log files are being generated, weird. I will try to mass copy sweetfx dlls to other dirs too


----------



## Ithanul

Finally started playing around with SweetFX, dang, I should of done this sooner.

Doing second play through on Darksiders 2.











Really, makes this game art style look amazing.

Though, I seem to be having a issue using 4x Multisampling on this game. I force it do Multisampling through Nivdia Inspector, and when I do, the sun shows through the background walls and such.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try removing Windows update KB2670838 if you have it installed.


IT WORKS !!! can I ask why is that ?

My sleeping dogs initial results







(I like simple improved image. nothing overhauled. I want desaturations, aa and sharpness mostl. Still don't know what some options are doing







)

smaa, Vibrance, sharpness 1.60, Cartoon -It seems to work really nice with smaa and sharpness

http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032kdo.png
http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032013.png

http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032vjr.png
http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032qlr.png


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally started playing around with SweetFX, dang, I should of done this sooner.
> 
> Doing second play through on Darksiders 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, makes this game art style look amazing.
> 
> Though, I seem to be having a issue using 4x Multisampling on this game. I force it do Multisampling through Nivdia Inspector, and when I do, the sun shows through the background walls and such.


Welcome aboard.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> IT WORKS !!! can I ask why is that ?
> 
> My sleeping dogs initial results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like simple improved image. nothing overhauled. I want desaturations, aa and sharpness mostl. Still don't know what some options are doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> smaa, Vibrance, sharpness 1.60, Cartoon -It seems to work really nice with smaa and sharpness
> 
> http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032kdo.png
> http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032013.png
> 
> http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032vjr.png
> http://a0.vsoh.com/hkship2013032qlr.png


According to Microsoft, that update modifies Direct3D (among other things). This is somehow causing issues with SweetFX in some cases.


----------



## mtbiker033

so I switched from injectSMAA to sweetFX in BF3 and WOW! It looks amazing and I haven't tweaked anything yet, just the stock config


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I switched from injectSMAA to sweetFX in BF3 and WOW! It looks amazing and I haven't tweaked anything yet, just the stock config


Is it working in PB enabled servers? Really thinking of trying it... SweetFX destroys the old Danoc FXAA I use in BF3--but I know for sure that old FXAA is safe.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Is it working in PB enabled servers? Really thinking of trying it... SweetFX destroys the old Danoc FXAA I use in BF3--but I know for sure that old FXAA is safe.


absolutely, I played all night last night in ranked servers with no problems at all


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> absolutely, I played all night last night in ranked servers with no problems at all


Okay, thanks bro.

Definitely gonna give it a go tonight. SweetFX is pretty amazing.


----------



## marsha11

Can someone help pls.

Im trying to use sweetfx with farcry3. Im in dx9 mode. It seems that when I add the two .dll files into the bin folder it prevents the game from loading. But having followed several tutorials etc these files should be in this folder.

I have tried removing the dx11.dll file and dx11 application start file into another folder to seperate the dx9/dx11 files from conflicting.

Just scratcing my head now as to whats stopping it from loading. I have followed motages and mores utube tutotial.

Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Can someone help pls.
> 
> Im trying to use sweetfx with farcry3. Im in dx9 mode. It seems that when I add the two .dll files into the bin folder it prevents the game from loading. But having followed several tutorials etc these files should be in this folder.
> 
> I have tried removing the dx11.dll file and dx11 application start file into another folder to seperate the dx9/dx11 files from conflicting.
> 
> Just scratcing my head now as to whats stopping it from loading. I have followed motages and mores utube tutotial.
> 
> Thanks


Everything goes in the bin folder. You can safely omit "dxgi.dll" as it is not needed. Double check that your shortcut points to "farcry3.exe" and not "farcry3_d3d11.exe". If you've done all that and it's still not loading, post the contents of your "log.log" file.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Can someone help pls.
> 
> Im trying to use sweetfx with farcry3. Im in dx9 mode. It seems that when I add the two .dll files into the bin folder it prevents the game from loading. But having followed several tutorials etc these files should be in this folder.
> 
> I have tried removing the dx11.dll file and dx11 application start file into another folder to seperate the dx9/dx11 files from conflicting.
> 
> Just scratcing my head now as to whats stopping it from loading. I have followed motages and mores utube tutotial.
> 
> Thanks


If you are using AfterBurner or Precision for OSD monitoring you have to disable the overlay and try again. If it works, open the statistics server and set the Global Detection Level to Low and try it, it should now have the OSD and SweetFX working.

Also use the wrench to set the Modified D3D thingy:


*Edit:* _Yes, it can cause games to force close before they fully open._


----------



## marsha11

Thanks for the response guys. I do run precision x with an OSD. So are you saying the OSD could be causing a problem?

Where is the log.log file?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Thanks for the responce guys. I do run precision x with a OSD. So are you saying the OSD could be causing a problem?


It's possible. There are quite a few potential causes (see troubleshooting section in OP). Try enabling the checkbox indicated in crashdummy35's screenshot. It's generally recommended to add a separate game profile rather than modifying the global profile. If that doesn't work, try temporarily disabling your OSD altogether.


----------



## marsha11

Thanks for your help, ill try these when im home later.

Just to point out. The game doesnt even load, nothing happens after clicking the farcry application in the bin folder. And if I try to start it from the ubisoft launcher uplay, it states the game is running but noyhing happens.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Where is the log.log file?


Should be generated in the folder containing the SweetFX dlls (in your case the bin folder).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Thanks for your help, ill try these when im home later.
> 
> Just point out. The game doesnt even load, nothing happens after clicking the farcry application in the bin folder. And if I try to start it from the ubisoft launcher uplay, it states the game is running but noyhing happens.


Yes that's not entirely uncommon when conflicts occur. Keeps us updated.


----------



## crashdummy35

Whoa, tried SweetFX in BF3 (stock config) and the difference is immediately noticeable. Blows the old FXAA Injector out of the water. Downloading Dead Space 3 now...can't wait to try that game out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Whoa, tried SweetFX in BF3 (stock config) and the difference is immediately noticeable. Blows the old FXAA Injector out of the water. Downloading Dead Space 3 now...can't wait to try that game out.


"You've been banned from BF3." - Punkbuster.

Don't do it man!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "You've been banned from BF3." - Punkbuster.
> 
> Don't do it man!


Huh..? I just played like 2 matches fine..? Seriously? (Shakes fist, if this is a joke.)

Man, that's lame. Oh well, DS3 it'll be then.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Huh..? I just played like 2 matches fine..? Seriously? (Shakes fist, if this is a joke.)
> 
> Man, that's lame. Oh well, DS3 it'll be then.


Is there a chance it could happen? Yes. Personally I wouldn't risk it. I'm sure there will be people running in here yelling and screaming that they've been playing with it for the last ten years with no issues just to be argumentative though.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a chance it could happen? Yes. Personally I wouldn't risk it. I'm sure there will be people running in here yelling and screaming that they've been playing with it for the last ten years with no issues just to be argumentative though.


I'VE BEEN USING SWEETFX IN BF3 FOR MONTHS NOW *runs around a little* AND I'VE HAD NO ISSUES

Joking aside, true story. But I suspect that unlike most people, I actually don't care if I'm banned from BF3. I just pop on from time to time to play with a friend of mine, and he seems to like Rush servers (ewwwww)

Though I'm a firm believer in getting the maximum enjoyment out of the games I play. If Dice wants to ban me for using something harmless like SweetFX, I don't think I'll be supporting them by getting BF4...


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Everything goes in the bin folder. You can safely omit "dxgi.dll" as it is not needed. Double check that your shortcut points to "farcry3.exe" and not "farcry3_d3d11.exe". If you've done all that and it's still not loading, post the contents of your "log.log" file.


Ive disabled my precsion OSD and followed the op's guide to trouble shooting, and still the same result. I cant see a log.log file being generated anywhere either.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Can someone help pls.
> 
> Im trying to use sweetfx with farcry3. Im in dx9 mode. It seems that when I add the two .dll files into the bin folder it prevents the game from loading. But having followed several tutorials etc these files should be in this folder.
> 
> I have tried removing the dx11.dll file and dx11 application start file into another folder to seperate the dx9/dx11 files from conflicting.
> 
> Just scratcing my head now as to whats stopping it from loading. I have followed motages and mores utube tutotial.
> 
> Thanks


I was having the same issue but gave up with it. I think it might be the uplay overlay but wasnt sure how to disable it.


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> I was having the same issue but gave up with it. I think it might be the uplay overlay but wasnt sure how to disable it.


Just unistalled uplay..wouldent launch vanilla game so dont think its that.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a chance it could happen? Yes. Personally I wouldn't risk it. I'm sure there will be people running in here yelling and screaming that they've been playing with it for the last ten years with no issues just to be argumentative though.


Concerns about anti-cheat systems have been around since the early days when there was just Inject FXAA. As far as I know, Punkbuster checks for modified game files or memory structures. SweetFX, Inject SMAA and Inject FXAA are all in the same boat in that they don't modify either of those. One might as well be worried that EA would ban someone for adjusting the saturation/contrast on their monitor or in their drivers. Even before that, there was the same story with third party overlays (FRAPS, MSI Afterburner, Xfire, EVGA Precision, etc.) and they're no different. Fundamentally, there's no case to ban anyone for using SweetFX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Ive disabled my precsion OSD and followed the op's guide to trouble shooting, and still the same result. I cant see a log.log file being generated anywhere either.


Sounds like a conflict with a third party application. Try temporary closing any unnecessary programs that are running in the background. Precision, Skype, FRAPS, Xfire, dxtory, etc. It could be anything.


----------



## ninjafada

for farcry3 i had to edit the right on the folders to allow full access
place all the file both in farcry3 and bin


----------



## marsha11

Ive allowed full access to the farcry 3 folder. Ill try closing backgroud programmes, think ive got steam, precision x, norton, audiolab, thundermaster which is my graphics cards overclock programme.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a chance it could happen? Yes. Personally I wouldn't risk it. I'm sure there will be people running in here yelling and screaming that they've been playing with it for the last ten years with no issues just to be argumentative though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'VE BEEN USING SWEETFX IN BF3 FOR MONTHS NOW *runs around a little* AND I'VE HAD NO ISSUES
> 
> Joking aside, true story. But I suspect that unlike most people, I actually don't care if I'm banned from BF3. I just pop on from time to time to play with a friend of mine, and he seems to like Rush servers (ewwwww)
> 
> Though I'm a firm believer in getting the maximum enjoyment out of the games I play. If Dice wants to ban me for using something harmless like SweetFX, I don't think I'll be supporting them by getting BF4...


Yeah, I understand both sides. BF3 is my main game though...the one I _really_ play and I'd hate to get banned. I'd used the FXAA because there is a thread in the BL forums where they DICE say it's cool. SMAA is a different story though.

Guess I'll just use it for Dead Space 3.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, I understand both sides. BF3 is my main game though...the one I _really_ play and I'd hate to get banned. I'd used the FXAA because there is a thread in the BL forums where they DICE say it's cool. SMAA is a different story though.
> 
> Guess I'll just use it for Dead Space 3.


There is absolutely no way to distinguish between those injectors...

If the FXAA injector is fine, so is SweetFX


----------



## amd655

FXAA and SMAA are both legit in BF3, and have been passed by DICE and EA, there was a thread on their forums a while back.

Play safe, always wear protection


----------



## ninjafada

what is forbidden is to alter the gamma/colors so you can see people in the dark or alter camo


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There is absolutely no way to distinguish between those injectors...
> 
> If the FXAA injector is fine, so is SweetFX


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> FXAA and SMAA are both legit in BF3, and have been passed by DICE and EA, there was a thread on their forums a while back.
> 
> Play safe, always wear protection


Yeah, I really liked the SweetFX affects on BF3, even stock it's a huge difference over the FXAA Injectors. Here's the thread I've kept bookmarked as my "Just-In-Case" argument: FXAA.

This is the SMAA thread I've been watching, waiting for a mod to weigh in. Guess I can just run it for a bit and see how it goes.










*EDIT:* jim2point0


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, I really liked the SweetFX affects on BF3, even stock it's a huge difference over the FXAA Injectors. Here's the thread I've kept bookmarked as my "Just-In-Case" argument: FXAA.
> 
> This is the SMAA thread I've been watching, waiting for a mod to weigh in. Guess I can just run it for a bit and see how it goes.


They're the same thing, really. Anyone that tells you SweetFX will get you banned in BF3 has had their jimmies thoroughly rustled.


----------



## fuc847

can someone tell me how to use SweetFX , AND Texmod (a program that injects and replaces custom textures) at the same time?

Whenever i use sweetFX, texmod cant seem to load.

thanks!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> They're the same thing, really. Anyone that tells you SweetFX will get you banned in BF3 has had their jimmies thoroughly rustled.


Cool story. I didn't say it definitely would, but why would anyone take a chance even if it's very small? Dealing with EA's customers service should be enough to dissuade anyone from it. And for what? Changing the colours a bit? You aren't looking at the scenery anyways, or shouldn't be. And you said it yourself, it's pointless because every map would require different settings anyways.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a chance it could happen? Yes. Personally I wouldn't risk it. I'm sure there will be people running in here yelling and screaming that they've been playing with it for the last ten years with no issues just to be argumentative though.


I put SweetFX 1.4 in my battlefield 3 folder a few days ago and have had no problems at all, it makes it look much better imo


----------



## HiCZoK

What performance hit should I expect from 1.4 at default settings ?
How does perofrmance change with resolution ?

I like using 1.3 on smaa 0.08 and lumasharpen 1.60 + devault vibrant.

it takes about 6-10% in sleeping dogs and like from 90fps to 55fps in Max Payne3. Don't matter if I am using my sweetfx settings or default. (that is both on 1440p -> 1080 downscaling.

Should I expect performance hit to be this big on games?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> What performance hit should I expect from 1.4 at default settings ?
> How does perofrmance change with resolution ?
> 
> I like using 1.3 on smaa 0.08 and lumasharpen 1.60 + devault vibrant.
> 
> it takes about 6-10% in sleeping dogs and like from 90fps to 55fps in Max Payne3. Don't matter if I am using my sweetfx settings or default. (that is both on 1440p -> 1080 downscaling.
> 
> Should I expect performance hit to be this big on games?


If you're only using SMAA, LumaSharpen and Vibrance then SweetFX 1.4 should perform identically to 1.3 with the same settings.

Since you're already using downsampling then you can probably increase the SMAA threshold to reduce the performance hit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok having some teething problems with SweetFX v1.4.

For me, most likely due to the way it's installed into the game, screenshots are not working in Resident Evil 6. I have tried changing the screenshot key but to no avail. Also toggling on and off is a nightmare needing the toggle key holding down and then release and hope that you catch the correct toggle (it rapidly alternates between the two).

Anyone else had any similar issues with v1.4?

Also any program that will allow me to take a screenshot with SweetFX effects enabled until I figure out how to remedy this?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok having some teething problems with SweetFX v1.4.
> 
> For me, most likely due to the way it's installed into the game, screenshots are not working in Resident Evil 6. I have tried changing the screenshot key but to no avail. Also toggling on and off is a nightmare needing the toggle key holding down and then release and hope that you catch the correct toggle (it rapidly alternates between the two).
> 
> Anyone else had any similar issues with v1.4?
> 
> Also any program that will allow me to take a screenshot with SweetFX effects enabled until I figure out how to remedy this?


Are these issues exclusive to SweetFX 1.4? Since you have an AMD card, you could try using RadeonPro's SweetFX integration.

You could also give *Bolotaur's SweetFX Injector* a shot. Bolotaur's dll has been coded from scratch so there's a chance that things would be different. Bear in mind, the hotkeys are hardcoded for now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are these issues exclusive to SweetFX 1.4? Since you have an AMD card, you could try using RadeonPro's SweetFX integration.
> 
> You could also give *Bolotaur's SweetFX Injector* a shot. Bolotaur's dll has been coded from scratch so there's a chance that things would be different. Bear in mind, the hotkeys are hardcoded for now.


I need to test with some other games before I say anything further. Resident Evil 6 requires a different installation method as you don't put all of the files in the main directory. Some of them go into the Resource folder. Just thought I'd see if it was an issue anyone else has experienced. If not it's more likely the game and installation style.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Resident Evil 6*

*Vanilla* *Sweet FX v1.4*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

The following files go in the Resident Evil 6 Directory..

d3d9.dll

dxgi.dll

injector

The rest of the files should go into the Resource folder which can be found in the Resident Evil 6 Directory.


Resident Evil 6 SFX.zip 231k .zip file


----------



## TFL Replica

Interesting use of the Cartoon shader to create a new art style. Care to share your settings?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Interesting use of the Cartoon shader to create a new art style. Care to share your settings?


I initially went for a much heavier cel shaded style, which I think really suits the game, but it murders anti aliasing as well as text.

I'm still at the point of refining the configuration, I'm trying to find a way to reduce the amount of bloom the game generates (if even possible with SweetFX) but I'll happily share once I'm done with it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I initially went for a much heavier cel shaded style, which I think really suits the game, but it murders anti aliasing as well as text.
> 
> I'm still at the point of refining the configuration, I'm trying to find a way to reduce the amount of bloom the game generates (if even possible with SweetFX) but I'll happily share once I'm done with it.


Completely removing the bloom would require modding the game. It is possible to reduce the effects of bloom using SweetFX. Lift Gamma Gain (highlights and midtones), Tonemap (the exposure variable) and Curves (negative values) could be useful in that regard.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Completely removing the bloom would require modding the game. It is possible to reduce the effects of bloom using SweetFX. Lift Gamma Gain (highlights and midtones), Tonemap (the exposure variable) and Curves (negative values) could be useful in that regard.


I'll look into it, thanks. Vanilla RE6 generates way too much bloom. It's not so bad when you're playing on your TV from 5-6 feet away but when you're playing on a monitor from a foot or two away it's just a bit much in places.

I've added my current version into the show post, so feel free to add it and if I manage to achieve what I was aiming to achieve then I'll shoot you an updated version via PM or something.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'll look into it, thanks. Vanilla RE6 generates way too much bloom. It's not so bad when you're playing on your TV from 5-6 feet away but when you're playing on a monitor from a foot or two away it's just a bit much in places.
> 
> I've added my current version into the show post, so feel free to add it and if I manage to achieve what I was aiming to achieve then I'll shoot you an updated version via PM or something.


Sounds good.


----------



## Slightly skewed

When certain game require files in separate locations, does it do any harm to copy all the files into each location? If settings.txt are both the same? I'm guessing it only reads from one location anyways.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> When certain game require files in separate locations, does it do any harm to copy all the files into each location? If settings.txt are both the same? I'm guessing it only reads from one location anyways.


Yes, it only reads from one location. You can find out which one it's using by viewing the log file. As a rule of thumb, the settings file is usually read from the root folder.


----------



## fuc847

has anyone gotten it to work with Bioshock infinite? i dont have it yet, but i hear there are some issues? wouldl ike to get it up any runnning with sweetfx the minute i get my copy


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuc847*
> 
> has anyone gotten it to work with Bioshock infinite? i dont have it yet, but i hear there are some issues? wouldl ike to get it up any runnning with sweetfx the minute i get my copy


jim2point0 had no luck with it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> jim2point0 had no luck with it.


Oh! It works now. I closed fraps and MSI afterburner and that cleared up my issues.

I think Fraps is the culprit.


----------



## pipes

Who work fxaa tool with resident evil 6?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Who work fxaa tool with resident evil 6?


It requires the same procedure as SweetFX. See Lifeshield's post *here*. FXAA Tool installs everything to the same folder so you would have to manually copy or create a shortcut of some of the files, in the resource folder.


----------



## Xinoxide

Anyone have anything to share with bioshock infinate?

I am still tightening up my colors they might be a little heavy at the moment.

I just haven't been alt-tabbing as much as I do with other games.

All colors are pretty even for the most part, Doesn't matter in scenes where the ambiance takes a complete turn, It just suites the mood so well.

I really just tried to darken it up and bring out the existing color, as well as sharpen it up for downsampling and MSAA.

*With / Without*











No real variation In color aside from making the color more bold with lift gamma gain.

Any recommendations will be attempted.


----------



## TFL Replica

I would just fine-tune the sharpening and leave the game's original colors/contrast unchanged to be honest.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I would just fine-tune the sharpening and leave the game's original colors/contrast unchanged to be honest.


I cant disagrees, But I still have to make up for my monitors lack of contrast on my end. I am using a Samsung Syncmaster 2233 120hz LCD as I dont have room for my CRT setup in this little apt.


----------



## TFL Replica

This would probably be a good time to mention *ninjafada's DirectX 9 Image Viewer*. It's a simple tool that can be used to apply SweetFX (or any other AA injector) to a screenshot. This can have a variety of uses including


Making the job of creating a preset easier and faster (light weight, instant alt tabbing and frame perfect comparisons)
The option to apply your SweetFX config on other people's screenshots or screenshots from games that haven't been released yet
Creating screenshot comparisons from your existing screenshots (Steam, RTSS, etc.) 

See ReadMe.txt for instructions.

*Download DirectX 9 Image Viewer 1.4*


----------



## superj1977

Hey all, great thread here









So i have been trying out SweetFX Configurator and used it with a few games with no issues and i like using it and experimenting with all the settings etc.
I need some help as im trying to get SweetFX Configurator working with Warframe, i have tried but have not had any luck yet









I have DX11 disabled and ingame aa disabled, is it just a case of SweetFX Configurator not being compatible with Warframe? do i need to use a different injector/method any help would be great, TIA.


----------



## TFL Replica

I've gotta admit I hadn't even heard about Warframe until now. Is a log file being generated?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've gotta admit I hadn't even heard about Warframe until now. Is a log file being generated?


Im not sure actually, i have just done a fresh install and will be able to answer this in a few hours, got me some tikka masala to prepare right now but will get back with this information later on , thanks for your Rapid response though


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> This would probably be a good time to mention *ninjafada's DirectX 9 Image Viewer*. It's a simple tool that can be used to apply SweetFX (or any other AA injector) to a screenshot. This can have a variety of uses including
> 
> Making the job of creating a preset easier and faster (light weight, instant alt tabbing and frame perfect comparisons)
> The option to apply your SweetFX config on other people's screenshots or screenshots from games that haven't been released yet
> Creating screenshot comparisons from your existing screenshots (Steam, RTSS, etc.)
> See ReadMe.txt for instructions.
> 
> *Download DirectX 9 Image Viewer 1.4*


Does not appear to work in Win8?


----------



## superj1977

So i tried it again with fresh install with ingame AA disabled, i have the injector set to the Warframe.x64.exe as that is that one it uses and its also the one selected to be used in the ingame settings.

I dont see any log file generated and i did run the game a few times to see if one would be generated. Nothing happens when i press "Scroll" button and that is the button used to toggle effects on/off.
I have msi ab and fraps running in background also.


----------



## JayGB1982

I'm not sure but I dont think it's x64 compatible and you'll wanna disable fraps etc just to make sure


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> I'm not sure but I dont think it's x64 compatible and you'll wanna disable fraps etc just to make sure


Ah right i see, thats a good point to start then







i will set it to use the 32 bit then and report back, thanks, also will turn off fraps.

EDIT:

Fraps disabled, MSI AB disabled, ingame AA Disabled. Using 32 bit exe and i get game crash on every single launch and no log file


----------



## ninjafada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Does not appear to work in Win8?


what error do you have ? is it crashing ?
i don't have windows 8 installed yet

it's a dx9 app, win 8 doesn't have it , did you install dx9,0c before ?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Does not appear to work in Win8?
> 
> 
> 
> what error do you have ? is it crashing ?
> i don't have windows 8 installed yet
> 
> it's a dx9 app, win 8 doesn't have it , did you install dx9,0c before ?
Click to expand...

I installed the DX9 package,but every shot I try to open is just grey.


----------



## ninjafada

if it's grey it's because you try to open a file which is bigger than your screen or it can't open the image


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> if it's grey it's because you try to open a file which is bigger than your screen or it can't open the image


Yup, that does it.


----------



## ninjafada

so it works with a screenshot with a resolution <= monitor ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Ah right i see, thats a good point to start then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will set it to use the 32 bit then and report back, thanks, also will turn off fraps.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Fraps disabled, MSI AB disabled, ingame AA Disabled. Using 32 bit exe and i get game crash on every single launch and no log file


Anything else running in the background?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjafada*
> 
> so it works with a screenshot with a resolution <= monitor ?


Yes, just tested it on a Windows 8 machine.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Anything else running in the background?


Malwarebytes, Spybot, iTunes, AIDA64, Dropbox, Speedfan, Servetome, Coretemp, LGS.


----------



## JayGB1982

OpenGL game? Windowed mode?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> OpenGL game? Windowed mode?


Me? if so then im not sure about OpenGL but yes its in fullscreen mode.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Malwarebytes, Spybot, iTunes, AIDA64, Dropbox, Speedfan, Servetome, Coretemp, LGS.


None of those are known to cause issues individually. Disabling them all could be worth a shot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Me? if so then im not sure about OpenGL but yes its in fullscreen mode.


I'm fairly certain that it's DirectX because an OpenGL game wouldn't crash at startup.

See if you have Windows Update KB2670838 installed.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> None of those are known to cause issues individually. Disabling them all could be worth a shot.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that it's DirectX because an OpenGL game wouldn't crash at startup.
> 
> See if you have Windows Update KB2670838 installed.


Ok i have that update installed, whats it for anyway?

Should i try a different injector do you think?
Will try to run again without those things running, thanks for helping


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Ok i have that update installed, whats it for anyway?
> 
> Should i try a different injector do you think?
> Will try to run again without those things running, thanks for helping


It's supposed to improve performance (by a tiny amount) but it's also known to cause all sorts of issues ranging from SweetFX not working to BSODs. I would try everything else and then uninstall that update as a last resort.

In my experience, when a game outright crashes with no log, it's usually either a background application causing issues or in some rare cases the game's fault.

You can find out which version of DX the game uses using MSI Afterburner. Open settings, go to the monitoring tab, tick the checkmark next to "Framerate" and enable "Show in On-Screen Display". If it's DX9 then you could try switching over to the FXAA dll (located in the SweetFX\dlls folder).


----------



## Rty345

Hi all! I have a question about setting SMAA_THRESHOLD - its may change between 0.05 and 0.20 numbers, and which of them will work faster in idea, 0.05 or 0.20? Thank you


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rty345*
> 
> Hi all! I have a question about setting SMAA_THRESHOLD - its may change between 0.05 and 0.20 numbers, and which of them will work faster in idea, 0.05 or 0.20? Thank you


Larger values result in better performance and lower quality. So 0.20 would be faster at the cost of weaker anti-aliasing.


----------



## Rty345

Replica, please, help me combined settings in sweetfx settings file ( aa settings) with effect like a standart 8x MSAA. i read the description of injectSMAA mr.haandi and some of them i dont undstd correctly. I play in cod mw3, bo and bf3 and my idea it is a maximum fast and maximum (on possible level - perfomance first) antialising config sweetfx (without sharpening). I read this thread, look your settings, but they too hard (on feelings from game).
P.S.
smaa treshold - it looks like supersample filter
smaa max search steps - this is a "scale" of antialising/alising lines, right?
smaa max search steps diag - diag searcnig








smaa corner rounding - 100 to disable corner rounding....


----------



## TFL Replica

Achieving the equivalent of 8xMSAA with SMAA (or indeed any other form of post processing AA) is impossible. If Ultra SMAA settings (0.05, 32, 16, 0) are not good enough then you'll want to consider other solutions such as FXAA (more AA at the cost of slight blurring), downsampling and supersampling.

As for the SMAA parameters, here are the descriptions taken from SMAA.h

Quote:


> SMAA_THRESHOLD specifies the threshold or sensitivity to edges. Lowering this value you will be able to detect more edges at the expense of performance.
> 
> 
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS specifies the maximum steps performed in the horizontal/vertical pattern searches, at each side of the pixel. In number of pixels, it's actually the double. So the maximum line length perfectly handled by, for example 16, is 64 (by perfectly, we meant that longer lines won't look as good, but still antialiased).
> 
> SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG specifies the maximum steps performed in the diagonal pattern searches, at each side of the pixel. In this case we jump one pixel at time, instead of two.
> 
> SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING specifies how much sharp corners will be rounded.


----------



## Rty345

Ok,thank you, Replica. I think what combine was found)) Its a simple. treshold 0.20, max search steps 14. other - 0 (off). Latest i post screenshots


----------



## Rty345

So, this is a result of my expermnt with aa - not bad aa and very little eating resource (tonemap effects enabled)


----------



## TFL Replica

That's great. I would recommend converting the screenshots from BMP to JPEG or PNG in order to reduce the file size.


----------



## jeri

wow... just wow. truly considering playing some older games with that injections


----------



## jayvo

So I downloaded the SweetFX file to give it a try with Bioshock Infinite. I watched some Youtube videos online about it and someone mentioned that you could be banned for using it. Is this true? And if so, banned by who, Steam, Origin?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> So I downloaded the SweetFX file to give it a try with Bioshock Infinite. I watched some Youtube videos online about it and someone mentioned that you could be banned for using it. Is this true? And if so, banned by who, Steam, Origin?


I doubt you'd get banned for using it on a single player game. Can you link the video/comments?


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I doubt you'd get banned for using it on a single player game. Can you link the video/comments?


This is the video I was watching. At about 2:55 he mentions it.


----------



## ninjafada

it's for online game, for example planetside 2 you will get ban , starcraft2 high chances too
some game with gameguard gonna kick you
it's ok with punkbuster but some anticheat addon can detect the proxy dll and kick you , and ban you if you go back on the same server

was already explained in this thread


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I'm looking to add SweetFX to BF3. I stopped using FXAA Injector several months ago when someone said you could get banned for using it(?). It doesn't seem like that was the case, was it?

Anyway, what are the best SweetFX settings for BF3? What settings in-game do I need to adjust to have SweetFX working properly in BF3? Post-AA? And do I just turn off 'regular' AA in-game?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking to add SweetFX to BF3. I stopped using FXAA Injector several months ago when someone said you could get banned for using it(?). It doesn't seem like that was the case, was it?
> 
> Anyway, what are the best SweetFX settings for BF3? What settings in-game do I need to adjust to have SweetFX working properly in BF3? Post-AA? And do I just turn off 'regular' AA in-game?


There's a BF3 preset.

Put all the SweetFX stuff into the folder where the BF3 .exe is.

Open the little paper that says "Presets" with Notepad++ and replace what it says in there with this:
Quote:


> #include "SweetFX/Presets/Battlefield 3_Derko1.txt"


That will activate the preset.

Turn off all in-game AA, also. Just leave the AF at x16.


----------



## JayGB1982

Alright peeps, Just wondering. This might not be the best place for it but thought I could ask to question here.

Are there any tools available for Downsampling? As far as I can tell you need to change the display setting each time prior to running any games.7

I would like to be able to run any set game with a predetermined outcome on screen resolution.

Most normal games I've been adding SweetFX too and there are similar tools for those enhancements. I'd like to be able to setup old games like Black Mesa for example to at 2560 x 1440p or 1600p but then the latest titles anything made in the last 2-3 years normally albeit Sweet FX'd out.

When using SweetFX I understands it overides things like AA etc which is great. But does it overide the nvidia configurator settings as well? Been unsure to use them due to conflicts. Do people normally use all the settings files people provide. eg. SweetFX, nvIdia and any in game *.ini?

Also whats the best way to stop tearing? Normal VSync? Adaptive nVidia Vsync (Which I've not used yet) or some other method like Lucid HyperV etc?

Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Alright peeps, Just wondering. This might not be the best place for it but thought I could ask to question here.
> 
> Are there any tools available for Downsampling? As far as I can tell you need to change the display setting each time prior to running any games.7
> 
> I would like to be able to run any set game with a predetermined outcome on screen resolution.
> 
> Most normal games I've been adding SweetFX too and there are similar tools for those enhancements. I'd like to be able to setup old games like Black Mesa for example to at 2560 x 1440p or 1600p but then the latest titles anything made in the last 2-3 years normally albeit Sweet FX'd out.


Try this: *How To: Downsampling with NVIDIA*

Quote:


> When using SweetFX I understands it overides things like AA etc which is great. But does it overide the nvidia configurator settings as well? Been unsure to use them due to conflicts. Do people normally use all the settings files people provide. eg. SweetFX, nvIdia and any in game *.ini?


You can combine custom Nvidia CP or Nvidia Inspector tweaks with SweetFX. SweetFX doesn't actually override anything, it just applies its post processing effects after everything else. Conflicts sometimes occur when the game also uses post processing AA.

Quote:


> Also whats the best way to stop tearing? Normal VSync? Adaptive nVidia Vsync (Which I've not used yet) or some other method like Lucid HyperV etc?
> 
> Thanks


Normal Vsync will stop all tearing. Adaptive Vsync will stop tearing for as long you maintain a framerate that is equal to your monitor's refresh rate. Another method is using d3doverrider to force triple buffering in conjunction with regular Vsync.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try this: *How To: Downsampling with NVIDIA*


There's quite a lot of outdated and plain old misinformation in that guide. 3840x2160 can be done at 60Hz with no .inf or EDID hacks. The best guide is still the Guru3D guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> There's quite a lot of outdated and plain old misinformation in that guide. 3840x2160 can be done at 60Hz with no .inf or EDID hacks. The best guide is still the Guru3D guide: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


I see, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I'm currently trying out Deus Ex: Human Revolution and am working on getting out the last jaggies as seen here mid-screen:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of them? Here are my settings:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD         0.05
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS  64
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING   25
> 
> I've tried overriding the AA settings in nV Inspector with 32x CSAA and 8x SGSSAA, but there wasn't much difference, if any.


I think you need special AA bits for sgssaa to work, and thus is why you weren't seeing a difference but I use sgssaa for exactly those kind of jaggies.

My fav guide on AA sgssaa forms: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=357956

They say use 0x004000C0 AA bits but you also have to configure inspector different than what you have right now


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*
> 
> I think you need special AA bits for sgssaa to work, and thus is why you weren't seeing a difference but I use sgssaa for exactly those kind of jaggies.
> 
> My fav guide on AA sgssaa forms: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=357956
> 
> They say use 0x004000C0 AA bits but you also have to configure inspector different than what you have right now


Agreed. SGSSAA does wonders for DX:HR. 0x004000C0 is the correct bits. It will probably cause serious FPS drop on a 660Ti though.



Make sure tho keep the AA the same number, 2x & 2x, 4x & 4x, etc...

LOD can be left to Driver Controlled - On.

You can also use SweetFX's SMAA in conjunction with SGSSAA.

And I just realized I am replying to a reply to a 6 month old post...


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> There's a BF3 preset.
> 
> Put all the SweetFX stuff into the folder where the BF3 .exe is.
> 
> Open the little paper that says "Presets" with Notepad++ and replace what it says in there with this:
> That will activate the preset.
> 
> Turn off all in-game AA, also. Just leave the AF at x16.


Okay, I don't see a BF3 preset for SweetFX on the first page (?).

I searched for one made by some guy named "Derko1" and downloaded his preset. The thing is, there is no txt file that says "...Derko1". It just has SweetFX_preset.txt which has the following:

"#include "SweetFX_settings.txt""

That settings file I assume has the tweaked settings by Derko1? Also, when I tried to put all those files in the BF3 installation folder, I didn't notice a single change in the image quality when playing - obviously, something is not right.

Please help.

A link to the latest BF3 SweetFX settings would be much appreciated.

Also, I noticed that the latest PrecisionX (4.1.0) along with the RTSS (for OSD) does NOT have the "modified D3D Libraries" option when you click on the wrench icon(?). How do we get PrecisionX to show the statistics (OSD) during gaming when using SweetFX?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, I don't see a BF3 preset for SweetFX on the first page (?).
> 
> I searched for one made by some guy named "Derko1" and downloaded his preset. The thing is, there is no txt file that says "...Derko1". It just has SweetFX_preset.txt which has the following:
> 
> "#include "SweetFX_settings.txt""
> 
> That settings file I assume has the tweaked settings by Derko1? Also, when I tried to put all those files in the BF3 installation folder, I didn't notice a single change in the image quality when playing - obviously, something is not right.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> A link to the latest BF3 SweetFX settings would be much appreciated.


Derko1's BF3 preset is included with SweetFX 1.4 (see presets folder).

Quote:


> Also, I noticed that the latest PrecisionX (4.1.0) along with the RTSS (for OSD) does NOT have the "modified D3D Libraries" option when you click on the wrench icon(?). How do we get PrecisionX to show the statistics (OSD) during gaming when using SweetFX?


RTSS is now a standalone application. Get it *here*.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, I don't see a BF3 preset for SweetFX on the first page (?).
> 
> I searched for one made by some guy named "Derko1" and downloaded his preset. The thing is, there is no txt file that says "...Derko1". It just has SweetFX_preset.txt which has the following:
> 
> "#include "SweetFX_settings.txt""
> 
> That settings file I assume has the tweaked settings by Derko1? Also, when I tried to put all those files in the BF3 installation folder, I didn't notice a single change in the image quality when playing - obviously, something is not right.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> A link to the latest BF3 SweetFX settings would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the latest PrecisionX (4.1.0) along with the RTSS (for OSD) does NOT have the "modified D3D Libraries" option when you click on the wrench icon(?). How do we get PrecisionX to show the statistics (OSD) during gaming when using SweetFX?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










In the little paper (file) named "SweetFX_preset" remove the writing and paste this entire line in there:
Quote:


> #include "SweetFX/Presets/Battlefield 3_Derko1.txt"


. Save it. You're done. The Preset is included in the SeetFX package and that line will load it when the game starts.


----------



## ninjafada

saw someone talking about Lucid HyperV, it won't work with sweetfx , just to remember ^^

you have lots of preset for bf3 here http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/38/ with screenshots

no best because nobody as the same computer, eyes and taste ^^


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the little paper (file) named "SweetFX_preset" remove the writing and paste this entire line in there:
> . Save it. You're done. The Preset is included in the SeetFX package and that line will load it when the game starts.


Sweet! Thanks!









I'm now running BF3 averaging around 130FPS!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sweet! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running BF3 averaging around 130FPS!


I want to know what you do for a living... so I can quit my job and pursue whatever that is


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sweet! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running BF3 averaging around 130FPS!


No prob. Glad you got 'er running.









That preset actually works quite well in Borderlands 2 also. Just so you know.

Same method: Toss in SweetFX; Set the preset; Enjoy the view.


----------



## Eiennohi

Does dirt 3 work with sweetfx? if so where do I put the sweetfx files?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Does dirt 3 work with sweetfx? if so where do I put the sweetfx files?


It only works in DX9 mode. In terms of installation, treat it like any other game.


----------



## Eiennohi

Sometimes theres different installation paths. Like its in win32 or in main folder. So which one is it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Sometimes theres different installation paths. Like its in win32 or in main folder. So which one is it?


If I recall correctly, everything goes in the main folder.


----------



## Rty345

Hi everyone! Can you help me in searching looks good antialising SMAA or FXAA settings for strategies like a Company of Heroes? In 2nd part of this game using non standart method AA - FXAA (it looks very much like an FXAA) . So, i tested beta version, ingame "FXAA" looks not bad, but its quality different from official screenshots (i post it near). Aaand the question is may calibration sweet fx settings like on screenshots. Thanks!


----------



## TFL Replica

Those official screenshots seem to be using something like 8xMSAA. Achieving results like that with FXAA alone would be next to impossible. As for tweaking FXAA, the description for the FXAA settings is a bit cryptic. Here are the comments taken from Fxaa3_11.h

// FXAA_QUALITY__SUBPIX
// Choose the amount of sub-pixel aliasing removal.
// This can effect sharpness.
// 1.00 - upper limit (softer)
// 0.75 - default amount of filtering
// 0.50 - lower limit (sharper, less sub-pixel aliasing removal)
// 0.25 - almost off
// 0.00 - completely off
FxaaFloat fxaaQualitySubpix,
//
// FXAA_QUALITY__EDGE_THRESHOLD
// The minimum amount of local contrast required to apply algorithm.
// 0.333 - too little (faster)
// 0.250 - low quality
// 0.166 - default
// 0.125 - high quality
// 0.063 - overkill (slower)
FxaaFloat fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold,
//
// FXAA_QUALITY__EDGE_THRESHOLD_MIN
// Trims the algorithm from processing darks.
// 0.0833 - upper limit (default, the start of visible unfiltered edges)
// 0.0625 - high quality (faster)
// 0.0312 - visible limit (slower)
FxaaFloat fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin

As a general rule of thumb: If it's too blurry, reduce fxaa_Subpix. If it's missing aliased edges, reduce fxaa_EdgeThreshold and fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin.


----------



## Rty345

Hmm,maybe this processing in 8x MSAA. Ingame menu takes two variants - AA on and AA off) Thank you, Replica!


----------



## jonathan1107

A million Thanks for the OP's Threads and the Screenies

I've been hearing about SweetFX... couldn't quite figure out which of the 3 (fxaa vs smaa vs sweetfx) was the best to use, now I have a much clearer idea of what they can do. Thanks again


----------



## TFL Replica

Glad to help.


----------



## treebeard

Having some issues getting sweetfx to load into the newest beta version of Ragnarok Online 2.

It appears to be injecting, but doesn't seem to have any effect, even when maxing out the settings in the text file.

I have it installed in the same folder as the executable


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treebeard*
> 
> Having some issues getting sweetfx to load into the newest beta version of Ragnarok Online 2.
> 
> It appears to be injecting, but doesn't seem to have any effect, even when maxing out the settings in the text file.
> 
> I have it installed in the same folder as the executable


Please post the contents of your log.log file.


----------



## treebeard

full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Gravity\Ragnarok Online 2\
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
redirecting CreateDXGIFactory


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treebeard*
> 
> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Gravity\Ragnarok Online 2\
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory1
> redirecting CreateDXGIFactory


Is that the same folder that contains the game's primary exe? I seem to recall RO2 requiring the files to be copied into two different folders.


----------



## treebeard

I read a replay saying they put the files into a subfolder, and I tried it but received the same error.

The previous post mention "RO2\SHIPPING" as a sub folder, but I received the same error they reported
Quote:


> full path: D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2\Shipping\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
> try to use "D:\Games\RO2\PlayPark\RO2" for shader files


What files would I need to separate between the main folder and the sub folder?

Edit: I duplicated every sweetfx files and placed them in the subfolder, and it works now; I didn't realize I had to put every file in to both folders


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treebeard*
> 
> I read a replay saying they put the files into a subfolder, and I tried it but received the same error.
> 
> The previous post mention "RO2\SHIPPING" as a sub folder, but I received the same error they reported
> What files would I need to separate between the main folder and the sub folder?


The .dll and .ini files would need to be copied to that subfolder ("Shipping") and everything else would go in the main folder ("RO2").


----------



## treebeard

Thanks for clarifying, I cleaned up both folders and got rid of the duplicates


----------



## PainKiller89

Can someone please help and tell me what exactly do i need to do, to get bf3 running nicer?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Can someone please help and tell me what exactly do i need to do, to get bf3 running nicer?


Extract SweetFX into the main folder where the BF3.exe is.

Follow the steps in these pictures/post: Setting the BF3 Preset


----------



## TFL Replica

Boulotaur2024 from guru3d has released a new experimental version of his SweetFX Injector. He has made a lot of progress since the previous release. This looks very promising.









Quote:


> Key Features :
> 
> 
> Compatible with 64bits games/apps
> FXAA integrated without the need of an external DLL
> Effects are separated from SMAA to avoid artefacts (only for DX10/11) *
> No more exotic file locations, everything should be dropped in the executable folder of the game/app
> Somewhat better compatibility (more games supported) : DX9 all the games that use swapchain:resent now work with SweetFX, Farcry3 now works in DX11
> Better performance for DX9 (DX11 performance is the same as MrHaandi's)
> Better screenshot naming (date & time as part of the filename)
> Key mapping fully integrated in the SweetFX_settings.txt file
> Source-code, now we have one : )
> 
> Known issues :
> 
> The log file can be stuck trying to write DX9 info when DX10/11 logging should be happening instead
> DX10 performance is slightly inferior to MrHaandi's injector
> 
> Future developments :
> 
> Multipass effects : )
> Loading of external d3d9/dxgi DLL should be possible so SweetFX can be used in conjunction with other injectors
> You name it


It is also worth noting that he has added support for windows update KB2670838 (an update known to cause issues with SweetFX). I have included both versions here. If in doubt, go with the KB version.

Swfx_Injector_20130422_KB.zip 440k .zip file


Swfx_Injector_20130422.zip 440k .zip file


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks. Will check it out with radeopro (13 april version).

btw. Does fresh install of this new radeonpro have all hotkeys disabled by default ? It seem to have new nefault options than prev versions (which is good)


----------



## NABBO

there is a way to use sweetfx with the game Silent Hill 3?


----------



## BrentP

Quick help please....

I downloaded SweetFX, set the preset, and moved the folders to the BF3 exe folder. The game never launched.

I then removed the SweetFX folders and went into BF3 and turned off all AA settings. Repeated placing the files in the exe folder and nothing again.

The Battlelog Game Manager opens up and says Joining Server>Initializing>(Immediately closes)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TFL Replica

See the troubleshooting section in the OP.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Boulotaur2024 from guru3d has released a new experimental version of his SweetFX Injector. He has made a lot of progress since the previous release. This looks very promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also worth noting that he has added support for windows update KB2670838 (an update known to cause issues with SweetFX). I have included both versions here. If in doubt, go with the KB version.
> 
> Swfx_Injector_20130422_KB.zip 440k .zip file
> 
> 
> Swfx_Injector_20130422.zip 440k .zip file


Works great in Dishonored with 4x override application settings, 12x edge detect in super sample mode. Running it at 1920x1080 on a 32 bit OS and getting pretty good frames and aliasing.


----------



## BrentP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> See the troubleshooting section in the OP.


None of that helped.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Works great in Dishonored with 4x override application settings, 12x edge detect in super sample mode. Running it at 1920x1080 on a 32 bit OS and getting pretty good frames and aliasing.


A new version was released today. It has finally become possible to apply SMAA after LumaSharpen!

Swfx_Injector_20130505.zip 455k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrentP*
> 
> None of that helped.


So is the game still refusing to start up? Check the game folder for a "log.log" file. If it exists, post its contents.


----------



## BrentP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So is the game still refusing to start up? Check the game folder for a "log.log" file. If it exists, post its contents.


I see what's going on. I wasn't using the preset correctly. Thanks for reminding me about the log file.... i had a derp moment. BF3 looks great!


----------



## amd655

SweetFX 1.4 (config is made to only use AA)


----------



## Paztak

I'm totally NOOB what it comes to SweetFX. So basically I don't need separate sweetFX - program If I want to use SweetFX configuration which someone else has already made?
I just unzip those file to the game main directory and start the game? Or how does this work?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> I'm totally NOOB what it comes to SweetFX. So basically I don't need separate sweetFX - program If I want to use SweetFX configuration which someone else has already made?
> I just unzip those file to the game main directory and start the game? Or how does this work?


If the zip contains a single text file then it's just the settings file. You would still need to download SweetFX separately and then use the file you downloaded earlier either as a preset (instructions on how to use presets are in SweetFX readme.txt) or simply replace the existing SweetFX_settings.txt file by renaming it.

If the zip contains a bunch of other files such as dlls, ini, fx and a SweetFX folder then it's probably a standalone preset that already includes a full copy of SweetFX. In those cases you can just unzip to your game directory and play.


----------



## Paztak

quote:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If the zip contains a single text file then it's just the settings file. You would still need to download SweetFX separately and then use the file you downloaded earlier either as a preset (instructions on how to use presets are in SweetFX readme.txt) or simply replace the existing SweetFX_settings.txt file by renaming it.
> 
> If the zip contains a bunch of other files such as dlls, ini, fx and a SweetFX folder then it's probably a standalone preset that already includes a full copy of SweetFX. In those cases you can just unzip to your game directory and play.






Ok, thanks for this.

Second question.

If I install this *SweetFX Configurator by Terrasque* I can select the Games where I want to use SweetFX and it will give "SweetFX" - effects to the game and I don't have to adjust anything by my self? It will improve the colors and quality like those example screenshots?

I really want better colors to the games, but I don't have eye for tweaking them by my self. I notice the difference, but finding perfect result by my self would never happen


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Ok, thanks for this.
> 
> Second question.
> 
> If I install this *SweetFX Configurator by Terrasque* I can select the Games where I want to use SweetFX and it will give "SweetFX" - effects to the game and I don't have to adjust anything by my self? It will improve the colors and quality like those example screenshots?
> 
> I really want better colors to the games, but I don't have eye for tweaking them by my self. I notice the difference, but finding perfect result by my self would never happen


SweetFX Configurator is a GUI tool for SweetFX. You would still have to adjust the settings manually. The only difference is that you can manage the installation and removal of SweetFX from a central location and you get a shiny user interface with which to do so. SweetFX Configurator hasn't been updated in a while so I would recommend sticking with the latest version of regular SweetFX (1.4).


----------



## Paztak

Ok, Thanks again.

So, there is not such a thing as "default" SWeetFX - effect. I need SweetFX (1.4) to create my own configuration or if I want to use configuration what someone else have already made. There sure is website where is good SweetFX configurations for all the games made by other users.
Can you recommend any website? I'm not into tweaking, so I like to take shortcut here and use configurations which are already proved good.


----------



## Saq

Is there a way to make this work with Trials Evolution Gold? I've tried injecting it, the log shows that its working correctly, but I still get crash. I even disabled Uplay in-game UI.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Ok, Thanks again.
> 
> So, there is not such a thing as "default" SWeetFX - effect. I need SweetFX (1.4) to create my own configuration or if I want to use configuration what someone else have already made. There sure is website where is good SweetFX configurations for all the games made by other users.
> Can you recommend any website? I'm not into tweaking, so I like to take shortcut here and use configurations which are already proved good.


By default, SweetFX 1.4's settings include AA, sharpening and some vibrance. It's very basic but it will look good for most games. As for SweetFX configs, check out the SweetFX Presets section in the OP where you'll find presets for some of the screenshots posted here. If you don't find what you're looking for there, you could also try the SweetFX Settings DB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Is there a way to make this work with Trials Evolution Gold? I've tried injecting it, the log shows that its working correctly, but I still get crash. I even disabled Uplay in-game UI.


Does the game have built-in AA? If so, remember to disable that too.


----------



## Paztak

Thank You TFL Replica for good answers!

Now I got it and I cant wait to sweetFX my games!


----------



## amaryllis

Hey, I hope someone here can help me








I'm using RadeonPro with SweetFX. All works fine but while playing a game everytime I use a skill the screen gets blurry for about 2sec. I think it has to do with SweetFX, if I toggle it off with hotkey the skills dont cause a blurry screen..
I'm using Bloom, HDR, LumaSharpen and Tonemap, all with standard settings.

Any idea what I can do about it?

Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amaryllis*
> 
> Hey, I hope someone here can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using RadeonPro with SweetFX. All works fine but while playing a game everytime I use a skill the screen gets blurry for about 2sec. I think it has to do with SweetFX, if I toggle it off with hotkey the skills dont cause a blurry screen..
> I'm using Bloom, HDR, LumaSharpen and Tonemap, all with standard settings.
> 
> Any idea what I can do about it?
> 
> Thanks


What's the name of the game and which keys does it use for skills?


----------



## amaryllis

It's Ragnarok Online 2







Keys are the numbers (1-9) but I just experienced the same blurry screen while taking a potion which showed the healing above the character, so it might be linked to the effects rather than the skills?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amaryllis*
> 
> It's Ragnarok Online 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keys are the numbers (1-9) but I just experienced the same blurry screen while taking a potion which showed the healing above the character, so it might be linked to the effects rather than the skills?


Well it is a pretty strange issue. Try disabling the effects individually (from the settings). I'd start with bloom, followed by HDR.


----------



## amaryllis

that was the first thing I tried, didnt change anything


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amaryllis*
> 
> that was the first thing I tried, didnt change anything


Probably a long shot but how about installing SweetFX directly rather than through RP?


----------



## amaryllis

The game works with Hackshield and it doesnt like installing inside the game folder







Guess i have to go on without SweetFX. Thanks though


----------



## ninjafada

with SMAA or FXAA or neither ?


----------



## amaryllis

I'm at another pc now but I think it was with both of them, at least it was FXAA for sure.


----------



## amd655

Does SweetFX work with Crysis Steam version? it fails to load for me, it will come up, but close down straight away.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Does SweetFX work with Crysis Steam version? it fails to load for me, it will come up, but close down straight away.


Sounds like a user permissions issue because SweetFX will crash if the game folder is protected by the operating system (since it's in C:\Program Files (x86)\...). Trying modifying the Crysis folder's permissions and giving your user account write permissions. To do this, right click on the Crysis folder, go to properties and then to the security tab. Find your user (or user group) and edit its permissions.


----------



## amd655

Nope, not a fix


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, not a fix


I completely forgot to mention that the procedure for installing SweetFX on Crysis differs from other games.









Quote:


> *Crysis*
> Copy dlls and injector.ini to the bin32 folder and everything else to the main Crysis folder
> Disable built-in AA by adding the following lines to autoexec.cfg (create it in the main Crysis folder if it doesn't exist)
> 
> r_UseEdgeAA=0
> r_FSAA=0


----------



## amd655

Ok, Crysis looks terrible with SweetFX...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, Crysis looks terrible with SweetFX...


Yes, the default SweetFX setttings aren't really suitable for Crysis. It's one of those games that does not need sharpening or extra color saturation. I would disable Lumasharpen and Vibrance, leaving only SMAA enabled.


----------



## amd655

Ok.. 4xMSAA with SMAA, i also have rygel's texture mod, which seems to make the game look worse.......................







Performance remains the same pretty much, but i get annoying sharp frame dips when zooming in with a scope...

Last pic shows how crap the textures are, and this game is maxed out..


----------



## TFL Replica

I would ditch that texture mod asap.


----------



## amd655

Will have a video of crysis up for you guys soon using SweetFX for SMAA, downsampled to 2600x1630 @ 16:10 res.

Recording made the game dip to a lower frame rate than usual, but was smooth enough for a playable and enjoyable experience.

Without recording, i was mustering 35-50fps.

Shaders are on high as very high eats my 480 for no real difference in eye candy, the rest of the settings are maxed except AA (SweetFX has that taken care of).


----------



## amd655

Sorry it took so long, i had to compress this video massively due to the size


----------



## djriful

SweetFX on Guild Wars 2

Album:


http://imgur.com/P0luS








SweetFX_settings.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## isamu

Hello. I have been using SweetFX for a couple of days now and I love it!

However, a couple of game emulators I use frequently are OpenGL *only*. I realize there is no compatibility with OpenGL so I tried a couple of OGL>>D3D Wrappers: Qindie and Gldirect5. Unfortunately _neither_ of these worked. If I'm not mistaken, am I correct in assuming gldirect5 doesn't support OpenGL 2.X or higher? If so that might explain why it won't work with Supermodel(a Sega arcade game emulator). Both wrappers cause the emulators(Supermodel and PPSSPP) to crash.

Can anyone please suggest other OGL>D3D wrappers out there that might work, and that supports OpenGL 2.X *or* OpenGL ES? Your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sanj

guys do i need to inject fxaa in games that dont have any ingame AA option with gtx670? Or can i just turn it on in nvidia control panel? thx


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isamu*
> 
> Hello. I have been using SweetFX for a couple of days now and I love it!
> 
> However, a couple of game emulators I use frequently are OpenGL *only*. I realize there is no compatibility with OpenGL so I tried a couple of OGL>>D3D Wrappers: Qindie and Gldirect5. Unfortunately _neither_ of these worked. If I'm not mistaken, am I correct in assuming gldirect5 doesn't support OpenGL 2.X or higher? If so that might explain why it won't work with Supermodel(a Sega arcade game emulator). Both wrappers cause the emulators(Supermodel and PPSSPP) to crash.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest other OGL>D3D wrappers out there that might work, and that supports OpenGL 2.X *or* OpenGL ES? Your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


I tried Gldirect5 with Xonotic. It didn't crash the game but it doesn't work properly either. Unfortunately, I haven't found any good OGL>D3D wrappers either.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanj*
> 
> guys do i need to inject fxaa in games that dont have any ingame AA option with gtx670? Or can i just turn it on in nvidia control panel? thx


You can turn on the option in the NVIDIA CP but an injector is better for taking screenshots, being able to fine tune the AA and benefiting from other post processing effects.


----------



## tango bango

Installed sweetfx in BF3 and looks much better. But is there a way to tweak the setting? Like make more color. Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Installed sweetfx in BF3 and looks much better. But is there a way to tweak the setting? Like make more color. Thanks


You can tweak the settings by editing SweetFX_settings.txt. There are multiple ways of tweaking the colors, but the easiest is to modify Vibrance. For richer colors, scroll down to this variable and increase its value.

/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
/ Vibrance settings /
'-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance 0.15


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You can tweak the settings by editing SweetFX_settings.txt. There are multiple ways of tweaking the colors, but the easiest is to modify Vibrance. For richer colors, scroll down to this variable and increase its value.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.  /                       Vibrance settings                     /  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/#define Vibrance 0.15


Thanks


----------



## isamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I tried Gldirect5 with Xonotic. It didn't crash the game but it doesn't work properly either. Unfortunately, I haven't found any good OGL>D3D wrappers either.


Yeah it's a real shame







I'd like to think there's at least *ONE* working OGL>D3D wrapper out there that works in OGL 2.X or higher


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isamu*
> 
> Yeah it's a real shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think there's at least *ONE* working OGL>D3D wrapper out there that works in OGL 2.X or higher


I wonder if RadeonPro works on OpenGL games. If it does, you wouldn't even need a wrapper for OpenGL games. Can any RadeonPro users confirm this?


----------



## isamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wonder if RadeonPro works on OpenGL games. If it does, you wouldn't even need a wrapper for OpenGL games. Can any RadeonPro users confirm this?


Hmmm, can you expand on this comment? I used to use Radeon Pro but then uninstalled it once I ditched my AMD 5870 for an anVidia 680GTX. Why would RadeonPro be a substitute for an OpenGL wrapper, and allow OGL games work with SweetFX?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isamu*
> 
> Hmmm, can you expand on this comment? I used to use Radeon Pro but then uninstalled it once I ditched my AMD 5870 for an anVidia 680GTX. Why would RadeonPro be a substitute for an OpenGL wrapper, and allow OGL games work with SweetFX?


Admittedly, as an Nvidia user, my knowledge of RadeonPro is limited. What I do know is that RadeonPro can directly apply SweetFX to any DirectX game profile, eliminating the need for dll overrides. There's a chance that the author has written the necessary code to support OpenGL games as well.


----------



## tango bango

been using sweetfx for a while now. The vibrancies was a great improvement. Is there an adjustment for the fog, haze effects? maybe to reduce it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> been using sweetfx for a while now. The vibrancies was a great improvement. Is there an adjustment for the fog, haze effects? maybe to reduce it.


Could you post an example screenshot from your game? SweetFX can't directly adjust fog because that would require modifying the game and SweetFX only does post processing. It can however make fog less perceptible by changing the tint, darkening it or increasing the contrast. Try playing around with the HDR, Tonemap and LiftGammaGain effects.


----------



## Ansune

RadeonPro allows the use of SweetFX without copying any files to game directories -- which is an excellent solution for AMD cards.
However, is there an alternative solution for Nvidia cards? Certain games are incompatible with SweetFX when copied to their game directory.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansune*
> 
> RadeonPro allows the use of SweetFX without copying any files to game directories -- which is an excellent solution for AMD cards.
> However, is there an alternative solution for Nvidia cards? Certain games are incompatible with SweetFX when copied to their game directory.


Users over at the Path of Exile forums have had partial success, using RadeonPro on Nvidia cards. Check out the thread here. I have yet to try it myself.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansune*
> 
> However, is there an alternative solution for Nvidia cards? Certain games are incompatible with SweetFX when copied to their game directory.


What games are incompatible with SweetFX on nvidia cards?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> What games are incompatible with SweetFX on nvidia cards?


Path of Exile ignores dll overrides and Ragnarok Online's cheat detection system doesn't like SweetFX. It's an extremely uncommon issue but it would be nice if Nvidia users could utilize a RadeonPro-like approach for applying SweetFX.


----------



## isamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> What games are incompatible with SweetFX on nvidia cards?


Oh I dunno....OpenGL games maybe?


----------



## isamu

Still hoping but no one has said anything about whether or not using RadeonPro will allow OGL games to work on nvidia cards in SweetFX.


----------



## Ansune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Users over at the Path of Exile forums have had partial success, using RadeonPro on Nvidia cards. Check out the thread here. I have yet to try it myself.


Success! Thanks for the suggestion!








I actually had tried using SweetFX via RadeonPro on my Nvidia, but didn't get it to work before I started asking around.
The second attempt was flawless however. Obviously the AMD specific settings of RadeonPro do nothing, but SweetFX runs great.
I posted instructions for Ragnarok Online II over here.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansune*
> 
> Success! Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had tried using SweetFX via RadeonPro on my Nvidia, but didn't get it to work before I started asking around.
> The second attempt was flawless however. Obviously the AMD specific settings of RadeonPro do nothing, but SweetFX runs great.
> I posted instructions for Ragnarok Online II over here.


Awesome!









I'll have to give it a shot myself, later.


----------



## isamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansune*
> 
> Success! Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had tried using SweetFX via RadeonPro on my Nvidia, but didn't get it to work before I started asking around.
> The second attempt was flawless however. Obviously the AMD specific settings of RadeonPro do nothing, but SweetFX runs great.
> I posted instructions for Ragnarok Online II over here.


Have you tried it with OpenGL games?


----------



## renji1337

Do you have to disable ingame aa to use sweetfx? for crysis 3 and BF3 i still have ingame aa on and all is good.


----------



## amd655

No, you can use all in game filters too.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Do you have to disable ingame aa to use sweetfx? for crysis 3 and BF3 i still have ingame aa on and all is good.


Depends on the game. For example. Torchlight 2 will crash unless you disable ingame AA.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Depends on the game. For example. Torchlight 2 will crash unless you disable ingame AA.


*slaps* myself..... guess i was wrong


----------



## TFL Replica

For those of you who have been waiting for a film grain shader in SweetFX, the wait is finally over! Boulotaur's latest SweetFX Injector includes a tweakable, real-time film grain shader (DX9 and DX11), a gaussian blur shader (DX9 only), an improved CRT shader with better scaling, and DX11 performance improvements. Be sure to check it out.

*Download SweetFX Injector 20130525*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> For those of you who have been waiting for a film grain shader in SweetFX, the wait is finally over! Boulotaur's latest SweetFX Injector includes a tweakable, real-time film grain shader (DX9 and DX11), a gaussian blur shader (DX9 only), an improved CRT shader with better scaling, and DX11 performance improvements. Be sure to check it out.
> 
> *Download SweetFX Injector 20130525*


Is the grain active or static?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is the grain active or static?


Just tested it. It's active!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just tested it. It's active!


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> For those of you who have been waiting for a film grain shader in SweetFX, the wait is finally over!


*waits for cinema projector shader with cigarette burns, hairs, scratches, and dust motes*


----------



## almighty15

4xMSAA+4xTrSSAA is the best AA you can run....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> For those of you who have been waiting for a film grain shader in SweetFX, the wait is finally over! Boulotaur's latest SweetFX Injector includes a tweakable, real-time film grain shader (DX9 and DX11), a gaussian blur shader (DX9 only), an improved CRT shader with better scaling, and DX11 performance improvements. Be sure to check it out.
> 
> *Download SweetFX Injector 20130525*


While I'm grateful for their hard work these are updates I care nothing about.

I'm finding sweetfx not working properly or not at all in a lot of games lately and I'm not sure why as I haven't installed the windows update that supposed to kill it.

Is EVGA precision 4.2 known to cause issues? I was using 4.0 and had no problems. I'm pretty sure I haven't changed anything else except nvidia drivers.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> While I'm grateful for their hard work these are updates I care nothing about.
> 
> I'm finding sweetfx not working properly or not at all in a lot of games lately and I'm not sure why as I haven't installed the windows update that supposed to kill it.
> 
> Is EVGA precision 4.2 known to cause issues? I was using 4.0 and had no problems. I'm pretty sure I haven't changed anything else except nvidia drivers.


Check your game profiles in RTSS (RivaTuner Statistics Server). Make sure you've either enabled custom direct3D support (per game) or disabled game detection (per game or globally).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Check your game profiles in RTSS (RivaTuner Statistics Server). Make sure you've either enabled custom direct3D support (per game) or disabled game detection (per game or globally).


Thanks, I have the direct3D support checked . When you say game detection do you mean application detection? Maybe I'll try the none option with it. The latest one is Grid 2 and it just doesn't show a picture at all when launched with the standard 1.4 injector. The game launches fine with Boulotaur's new version but I don't see it makng any on screen changes and the log.log shows that eveyrthing should be working.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks, I have the direct3D support checked . When you say game detection do you mean application detection? Maybe I'll try the none option with it. The latest one is Grid 2 and it just doesn't show a picture at all when launched with the standard 1.4 injector. The game launches fine with Boulotaur's new version but I don't see it makng any on screen changes and the log.log shows that eveyrthing should be working.


Sorry, I meant "application detection", yes. OSDs and overlays can sometimes cause conflicts with SweetFX. Setting application detection to none would help rule out that possibility. Just to be sure, I would temporarily set the global profile's application detection to none as well.

I'm not familiar with Grid 2 but some games have multiple executable files but use only one of them for the actual gameplay. For example, Dark Souls launches with Darksouls.exe but uses Data.exe for the actual game. The RTSS game profile needs to point to the correct executable in order to work properly.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The latest one is *Grid 2* and it just doesn't show a picture at all when launched with the standard 1.4 injector. The game launches fine with Boulotaur's new version but I don't see it makng any on screen changes and the log.log shows that eveyrthing should be working.


Good odds it's 10-bit framebuffers. Codemasters has used them before (Dirt 3 that I know of, unsure of the F1 series) and it basically renders injectors null and void.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks for the input.

Update from Boulotaur

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4581604#post4581604

Quote:


> Update 2013-06-01 :
> Fixed compatibility issues (Grid 2, Dota2...)
> Added gaussian blur, bloom, (costly) unsharpmasking for DX10/11 as well


Quote:


> k slight update, I added Gaussian blur/bloom/unsharpmasking to DX10/11 as well, as it used to be DX9 only. Don't expect much from this it sometimes looks very cheezy, but if your framerate is too high and you feel bored this should be good for you
> 
> The DX10/11 implementation is straight from Jorge Jimenez so it should look better than my own effort in DX9 (yeah they're different implementations as it's hard to port 1:1 everything from DX9 to DX11)
> 
> Example in Metro LL
> Example in Pcsx2
> Example in Crysis
> Example in Dolphin


----------



## TFL Replica

Cool. Wasn't expecting a new version so soon. Uploaded new version and updated the OP.









*Download SweetFX Injector 20130601*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Cool. Wasn't expecting a new version so soon. Uploaded new version and updated the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download SweetFX Injector 20130601*


Thanks for this, it will do wonders for my PS2 emulation


----------



## amd655

Is there any way to get SweetFX working with old games such as the Tomb Raider games, or even Resident Evil games?

I am talking PC released ones, not emulator.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Is there any way to get SweetFX working with old games such as the Tomb Raider games, or even Resident Evil games?
> 
> I am talking PC released ones, not emulator.


If the game uses DirectX 8, you can try using the ENBSeries DX8 to DX9 Convertor in conjunction with SweetFX. You can grab the latest version here. Alternatively, you can use FXAA Tool, which includes the convertor by default.


----------



## isamu

Anyone tried using RadeonPro to see if it will convert OGL to D3D so you can use OpenGL games in SweetFX?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isamu*
> 
> Anyone tried using RadeonPro to see if it will convert OGL to D3D so you can use OpenGL games in SweetFX?


I tried getting it to work with several OpenGL games. No luck. You could try getting in touch with the author and see what he has to say about it (maybe it's something he plans to add in the future).

I did successfully test RadeonPro's SweetFX integration on a couple of DirectX games (on an Nvidia card). Major kudos to the author of RadeonPro for not locking us out.


----------



## Hl86

Hi everyone.

I need some info help and info. When i enable fxaa or smaa through sweetfx my pc randomly crashes into blank screen. When i disable aa in sweetfx (keeping colour correction, bloom and hdr) and use fxaa through nvidia controlpanel my pc doesnt crash.
Im using a geforce 670 and newest drivers.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I need some info help and info. When i enable fxaa or smaa through sweetfx my pc randomly crashes into blank screen. When i disable aa in sweetfx (keeping colour correction, bloom and hdr) and use fxaa through nvidia controlpanel my pc doesnt crash.
> Im using a geforce 670 and newest drivers.


Are you running any 3rd party OSD tools such as FRAPS, RTSS (MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision), or dxtory in the background?


----------



## Hl86

Nevermind. It was because of my overclock.


----------



## Hl86

But i find it rather odd i can get much higher overclocks without sweetfx. Anyone noticing this?

Crysis 3 is stable at high overclocks without sweetfx, while dota 2 crashes with sweetfx installed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> But i find it rather odd i can get much higher overclocks without sweetfx. Anyone noticing this?
> 
> Crysis 3 is stable at high overclocks without sweetfx, while dota 2 crashes with sweetfx installed.


Basically, SweetFX increases your GPU load. The amount of extra load depends on settings. I've never heard about it allowing for higher overclocks. Try using Boulotaur's injector, for Dota 2.


----------



## zinfinion

Any good way to determine if a game uses DX or OpenGL? I was wondering why SweetFX wasn't working on Joe Danger, and it just crashed and surprise, the crash dialog was all OpenGL this and that.

I'm guessing if SweetFX doesn't make a log.log then there's a 99% chance it's an OpenGL game?

Thank goodness for Nvidia hardware FXAA by the way.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Any good way to determine if a game uses DX or OpenGL? I was wondering why SweetFX wasn't working on Joe Danger, and it just crashed and surprise, the crash dialog was all OpenGL this and that.
> 
> I'm guessing if SweetFX doesn't make a log.log then there's a 99% chance it's an OpenGL game?


The easiest way is to use MSI Afterburner's OSD. Go to MSI Afterburner's settings, click on the Monitoring tab, scroll down through "active hardware monitoring graphs" until you find "Framerate", and set it to "Show in On-Screen Display". If a game is OpenGL, it will display "OGL" next to your FPS counter.

Quote:


> Thank goodness for Nvidia hardware FXAA by the way.


Agreed.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The easiest way is to use MSI Afterburner's OSD. Go to MSI Afterburner's settings, click on the Monitoring tab, scroll down through "active hardware monitoring graphs" until you find "Framerate", and set it to "Show in On-Screen Display". If a game is OpenGL, it will display "OGL" next to your FPS counter.


Awesome. Does exactly that.


----------



## Brainsick

Does anybody know if I can reassign the screenshot key to a different one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Does anybody know if I can reassign the screenshot key to a different one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In current versions of SweetFX (<=1.4), edit "injector.ini" and modify the value for "key_screenshot".

Boulotaur's SweetFX Injector contains the same functionality in its "SweetFX_settings" file.


----------



## Sheky

I can't seem to get sweetfx to run on resident evil 6. I've googled this and the instructions were to put the Sweetfx files into /Resident Evil 6/resource/

and then

Cut / Paste "d3d9.dll" "dxgi.dll" and "injector.ini" into /Resident Evil 6/ folder.

But I can't get it to work. Does anyone know how to get it to run? Putting all the files into the same folder as the .exe like other games will make the game crash when you try to start the game. I've tried v1.0.5, and v.1.0.6 of the exe to no avail.


----------



## Gwardinen

I'm trying to use SweetFX with Deus Ex: Human Revolution, but can't seem to get the SMAA injection to work. When I run the game the log.log file created by SweetFX shows this:

Code:



Code:


 [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
 [13:04:54] Hooking swapchain...
 [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
 [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
 [13:04:54] ResizeBuffers succeeded !
 [13:04:54] Created DeferredContext successfully !
 [13:04:55] Using only SWFX shaders and no AA
 [13:04:55] SWFX enabled

It's specifically that line saying "Using only SWFX shaders and no AA" that seems to be relevant here - there's clearly not an error per se because the injector understands what's happening. Does anyone have any ideas why this would be the case?

I've also tried the basic InjectSMAA with no luck.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheky*
> 
> I can't seem to get sweetfx to run on resident evil 6. I've googled this and the instructions were to put the Sweetfx files into /Resident Evil 6/resource/
> 
> and then
> 
> Cut / Paste "d3d9.dll" "dxgi.dll" and "injector.ini" into /Resident Evil 6/ folder.
> 
> But I can't get it to work. Does anyone know how to get it to run? Putting all the files into the same folder as the .exe like other games will make the game crash when you try to start the game. I've tried v1.0.5, and v.1.0.6 of the exe to no avail.


Did you maintain the folder structure when you copied the rest of the files to the resource folder (as in copying the SweetFX folder, not its contents)? Unfortunately, I don't have the game, so I can't personally test it. However, Lifeshield was working with SweetFX on RE6 not too long ago. Maybe you could send him a PM and ask about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwardinen*
> 
> I'm trying to use SweetFX with Deus Ex: Human Revolution, but can't seem to get the SMAA injection to work. When I run the game the log.log file created by SweetFX shows this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
> [13:04:54] Hooking swapchain...
> [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
> [13:04:54] D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain redirected successfully
> [13:04:54] ResizeBuffers succeeded !
> [13:04:54] Created DeferredContext successfully !
> [13:04:55] Using only SWFX shaders and no AA
> [13:04:55] SWFX enabled
> 
> It's specifically that line saying "Using only SWFX shaders and no AA" that seems to be relevant here - there's clearly not an error per se because the injector understands what's happening. Does anyone have any ideas why this would be the case?
> 
> I've also tried the basic InjectSMAA with no luck.


Have you tried the tips in the OP's troubleshooting section? If none of that works, try running regular SweetFX 1.4 (not Boulotaur's injector) and post the log from that. HR usually plays nice with injectors, so this is quite strange.


----------



## Gwardinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried the tips in the OP's troubleshooting section? If none of that works, try running regular SweetFX 1.4 (not Boulotaur's injector) and post the log from that. HR usually plays nice with injectors, so this is quite strange.


I tried the troubleshooting section to no avail, but I was actually using the regular version of SweetFX before. After switching to Boulotaur's injector, I found the SMAA actually did work - but upon reapplying the settings I was using for DXHR, I'm getting the same "Using only SWFX shaders and no AA" line in the log.

The settings I'm using are these from GameModdok. They are technically listed for the Missing Link DLC, but I figured the engine would be the same. Is there any reason that would cause an issue?

I'm going through the settings files with a fine-toothed comb now, but I'm honestly not sure what the issue is currently.

Alternatively, does anyone have a recommendation for a good preset for DXHR?


----------



## Gwardinen

All right, I've gone through every value in the version of SweetFX_settings.txt that came with Boulotaur's injector, and have individually changed them by hand to reflect the values in GameModdok's version. Every time, I loaded up the game and checked whether the SMAA was functioning - and every time it was.

I've now changed every value, and the SMAA still works, despite there now being no real differences between my modified settings file and the GameModdok settings file I was using before. So, the problem is solved, I just have no idea why!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwardinen*
> 
> All right, I've gone through every value in the version of SweetFX_settings.txt that came with Boulotaur's injector, and have individually changed them by hand to reflect the values in GameModdok's version. Every time, I loaded up the game and checked whether the SMAA was functioning - and every time it was.
> 
> I've now changed every value, and the SMAA still works, despite there now being no real differences between my modified settings file and the GameModdok settings file I was using before. So, the problem is solved, I just have no idea why!


I compared the settings files and couldn't find any differences either. I guess it's just one of "those" mysteries. Glad you got it solved.


----------



## Sheky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Did you maintain the folder structure when you copied the rest of the files to the resource folder (as in copying the SweetFX folder, not its contents)? Unfortunately, I don't have the game, so I can't personally test it. However, Lifeshield was working with SweetFX on RE6 not too long ago. Maybe you could send him a PM and ask about it.


Thanks for the tip. I deleted dlls and Presets from the SweetFX folder and it worked. RE6 seems to be extremely picky. Another problem I noticed was that it takes a few push of the button for the injection to work. Every other game I played so far, Sweetfx was instantaneous when you enable/disable it. So it looked it it wasn't working at first.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheky*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I deleted dlls and Presets from the SweetFX folder and it worked. RE6 seems to be extremely picky. Another problem I noticed was that it takes a few push of the button for the injection to work. Every other game I played so far, Sweetfx was instantaneous when you enable/disable it. So it looked it it wasn't working at first.


Yeah, some games are like that. Boulotaur's injector is supposedly better at detecting the toggle button being pressed.


----------



## biz1

are frames delayed with these? (particularly sweetFX)

if every frame is simply delayed in order to do post-processing it adds input lag even if the framerate is the same


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biz1*
> 
> are frames delayed with these? (particularly sweetFX)
> 
> if every frame is simply delayed in order to do post-processing it adds input lag even if the framerate is the same


SweetFX takes about 1 to 2ms, so as long as the frames are taking less than 14ms (presuming target FPS is 60) to be rendered before SweetFX is applied, there is no problem.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> SweetFX takes about 1 to 2ms, so as long as the frames are taking less than 14ms (presuming target FPS is 60) to be rendered before SweetFX is applied, there is no problem.


I'm playing Borderlands 2 right now at 3200 x 2000 at about 50-60 FPS and with SweetFx enabled, it drops by about 10FPS, which is expected, but it slows and stutters making it feel like it's running sub 30. I haven't noticed this in every game I use it though.


----------



## HiCZoK

I've posted this on guru3d but they ignored me completely.
Maybe here someone will know why my gtaiv doesnt start with new sweetfx.

"gta iv not starting with latest ...601 release.
Steam version. It works on old sweetfx 1.4

tried:
Turning off radeonpro and resetting ccc options, turning off fraps, turning different options in sweetfx off. nothing. Even installed 838 update and still no go.
I wat gaussian on gta iv so badly !

here is the log.

[02:47:57] Redirecting CreateDevice failed (width: 1920, height: 1080)
[02:47:57] Redirecting CreateDevice failed (width: 1920, height: 1080)
[02:47:58] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1920, height: 1080)
[02:47:58] Initializing SMAA (width: 1920, height: 1080)...
[02:47:58] SMAA enabled"


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I've posted this on guru3d but they ignored me completely.
> Maybe here someone will know why my gtaiv doesnt start with new sweetfx.
> 
> "gta iv not starting with latest ...601 release.
> Steam version. It works on old sweetfx 1.4
> 
> tried:
> Turning off radeonpro and resetting ccc options, turning off fraps, turning different options in sweetfx off. nothing. Even installed 838 update and still no go.
> I wat gaussian on gta iv so badly !
> 
> here is the log.
> 
> [02:47:57] Redirecting CreateDevice failed (width: 1920, height: 1080)
> [02:47:57] Redirecting CreateDevice failed (width: 1920, height: 1080)
> [02:47:58] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1920, height: 1080)
> [02:47:58] Initializing SMAA (width: 1920, height: 1080)...
> [02:47:58] SMAA enabled"


Disable steam overlay and directly run the game's primary executable.


----------



## HiCZoK

this is it, thanks!
Works perfectly now !


----------



## D749

Has anyone gotten Boulotaur2024 SweetFX to work with The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing x32 or x64? The game will run with the proper x64 files placed in the game directory but the filter will not apply.

However, the game (x32) does work with SweetFX (not Boulotaur2024) 1.4.

Thanks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Has anyone gotten Boulotaur2024 SweetFX to work with The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing x32 or x64? The game will run with the proper x64 files placed in the game directory but the filter will not apply.
> 
> However, the game (x32) does work with SweetFX (not Boulotaur2024) 1.4.
> 
> Thanks.


What does the log file contain when you use BT's injector?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What does the log file contain when you use BT's injector?


Game: The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing

SweetFX_Boulotaur2024: x64 DLLs & x64 game EXE
Doesn't crash but none of the filters are applied (e.g., no SMAA, no vibrance, etc.)

Code:



Code:


[12:25:09] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 2560, height: 1600)
[12:25:09] Initializing SMAA (width: 2560, height: 1600)...
[12:25:09] SMAA enabled

SweetFX_Boulotaur2024: x32 DLLs & x32 game EXE
Crash at game launch.

Code:



Code:


[12:26:42] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 2560, height: 1600)

If I use SweetFX 1.4 (non Boulotaur) with the x32 game EXE everything works.

Thanks.


----------



## Derko1

For me it just crashes if use the x64 files. Even RadeonPro isn't able to apply it properly.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Game: The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
> 
> SweetFX_Boulotaur2024: x64 DLLs & x64 game EXE
> Doesn't crash but none of the filters are applied (e.g., no SMAA, no vibrance, etc.)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [12:25:09] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 2560, height: 1600)
> [12:25:09] Initializing SMAA (width: 2560, height: 1600)...
> [12:25:09] SMAA enabled


SweetFX_Boulotaur2024: x32 DLLs & x32 game EXE
Crash at game launch.

Code:



Code:


[12:26:42] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 2560, height: 1600)

If I use SweetFX 1.4 (non Boulotaur) with the x32 game EXE everything works.

Thanks.

Is this a steam game, by any chance?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is this a steam game, by any chance?


It is. I should have added to one of my prior posts that I've tried running the game both with Steam open and closed (not minimized). Same result.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> It is. I should have added to one of my prior posts that I've tried running the game both with Steam open and closed (not minimized). Same result.


Leave steam open and directly run the game's exe. See if that makes a difference in 32bit mode.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Leave steam open and directly run the game's exe. See if that makes a difference in 32bit mode.


32bit mode works fine for me and I think he said it was fine for him also. The issue is that the main launcher for the game in steam is the 64bit version. So what I believe he was getting at, is if there's anything that can be done to get the 64bit version running.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 32bit mode works fine for me and I think he said it was fine for him also. The issue is that the main launcher for the game in steam is the 64bit version. So what I believe he was getting at, is if there's anything that can be done to get the 64bit version running.


I believe he's also trying to get the 32bit version working with BT's injector. Does RadeonPro work with any 64bit games at all? Consider contacting Boulotaur or the RadeonPro developer, or trying your luck with EFX (warning: it's still in an early development stage).


----------



## Derko1

You're right, I misread that... yes RP does do 64bit and I did ask the creator about it. So hopefully he is able to work on fixing it. I remember the issue popping up in the past and it was Win8 related.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I believe he's also trying to get the 32bit version working with BT's injector. Does RadeonPro work with any 64bit games at all? Consider contacting Boulotaur or the RadeonPro developer, or trying your luck with EFX (warning: it's still in an early development stage).


Ideally I'd like to get the x64 version to run with BT SweetFX which supports (when using BT SweetFX x64 DLLs) most x64 games. I just don't understand why it isn't working with this x64 game. The weird thing is using BT SweetFX with x32 DLLs causes the x32 version of the game to crash on launch. Yet, while using SweetFX 1.4 I can run the x32 version of the game just fine with filters.

I have been running the game manually by either clicking on x86 or x64 .exe located in the game directory. I don't use Steam to launch the game because that's a variable I'm trying to remove from the equation. Also, using Steam doesn't make the filters apply.

Thanks for the help. I've also posted on the GURU3D forum.


----------



## Derko1

So... today, Steam unrecognized my library folders and I found it odd. Then when I tried to play a game that had sweetfx in it, it automatically crashes the game. Any idea as to what's going on? It seems so odd... and maybe the steam unrecognizing my library is just a coincidence, but I can't use sweetfx for some reason.

Edit: It seems to extend to RadeonPro also. Where if either RP is active or Sweetfx is active, it will cause the crash. Only one can be working at a time.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So... today, Steam unrecognized my library folders and I found it odd. Then when I tried to play a game that had sweetfx in it, it automatically crashes the game. Any idea as to what's going on? It seems so odd... and maybe the steam unrecognizing my library is just a coincidence, but I can't use sweetfx for some reason.
> 
> Edit: It seems to extend to RadeonPro also. Where if either RP is active or Sweetfx is active, it will cause the crash. Only one can be working at a time.


Did you perform any windows updates, or make any other system changes around the same time that this happened? Never heard of steam "unrecognized library folders". What does it look like?


----------



## Derko1

Basically, the game installation folders that are spread out among other HDDs, are not recognized. So I had to add them in manually. I don't think there was any updates. I might re-install my display drivers, but will re-install RP first... I did change drivers few days ago. Not when this happened though. There were no updates as far as I know.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Basically, the game installation folders that are spread out among other HDDs, are not recognized. So I had to add them in manually. I don't think there was any updates. I might re-install my display drivers, but will re-install RP first... I did change drivers few days ago. Not when this happened though. There were no updates as far as I know.


I've heard about Steam "forgetting" installed games, but never entire game library folders. Try running "verify integrity of game cache", and re-installing SweetFX for each affected game.


----------



## Derko1

Tried re-installing drivers, RP, and sweetfx and all the same thing. Everything was working fine just last night and then BOOM! Not working. I just don't get it.

I'm wondering if the steam issue is even related in anyway...









Edit: Steam overlay was the issue. I guess somehow I either already had it off before, or the update to steam on 7-19 made it an issue. It's all working as expected now.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Tried re-installing drivers, RP, and sweetfx and all the same thing. Everything was working fine just last night and then BOOM! Not working. I just don't get it.
> 
> I'm wondering if the steam issue is even related in anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Steam overlay was the issue. I guess somehow I either already had it off before, or the update to steam on 7-19 made it an issue. It's all working as expected now.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out the Steam update reset your overlay settings.


----------



## Popple

Is it possible to tweak the SMAA parameters without using SweetFX?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Is it possible to tweak the SMAA parameters without using SweetFX?


Uhhhh... what? You may need to elaborate on that.


----------



## Popple

I mean the numeric values.


----------



## TFL Replica

Yes, it can be done, though I'm not sure why you'd want to do that. You can do that by editing "SMAA.h", and changing the values for one of the presets. Just make sure you're using the same preset in "injector.ini".

// SMAA Presets

#if SMAA_PRESET_LOW == 1
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.15
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 4
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100
#elif SMAA_PRESET_MEDIUM == 1
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 8
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 0
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 100
#elif SMAA_PRESET_HIGH == 1
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.1
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 16
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25
#elif SMAA_PRESET_ULTRA == 1
#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 32
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25
#endif


----------



## ggp759

I need some help. Am trying to run sweetfx through the latest configurator for nfs most wanted 2012 origin version. I get an error at startup saying
"invalid license. reason code = missing dll dxgi.dl". That dll file is in the games directory though. If i remove sweetfx through the configurator the game runs fine. I even disabled origin ingame but no dice. Can anyone please help? Thanks. Windows 8.1 preview 64-bit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> I need some help. Am trying to run sweetfx through the latest configurator for nfs most wanted 2012 origin version. I get an error at startup saying
> "invalid license. reason code = missing dll dxgi.dl". That dll file is in the games directory though. If i remove sweetfx through the configurator the game runs fine. I even disabled origin ingame but no dice. Can anyone please help? Thanks. Windows 8.1 preview 64-bit.


What version of SweetFX are you trying to use? If you're using the old SweetFX Configurator, try using regular SweetFX, or Boulotaur's Injector.


----------



## jim2point0

That configurator has always seemed completely unnecessary. SweetFX's settings file is so easy to edit.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Guys, can I use SweetFX in games that were purchased in Steam ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Guys, can I use SweetFX in games that were purchased in Steam ?


Yes. Valve is aware of SweetFX and is okay with it.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes. Valve is aware of SweetFX and is okay with it.


Tricky question. You will get banned for using SweetFX in Tribes:Ascend and it's available through Steam.

"Concerns Regarding Anti-Cheat Systems

AA injectors do not modify a game's files or memory data in anyway. It is virtually impossible to use them to cheat. They have been around for approximately two years and most video game companies are aware of them. During that period of time, nobody has been permanently banned for using an AA injector. Naturally, there are no guarantees. This should be adequately reassuring for users who worry about getting banned for using an injector online."

Again, you can cheat using SweetFX to some extent, like for example on Tribes:Ascend a guy was banned for using SweetFX to clear intended fog in maps that would give spotting advantage, iirc.. So, yes it's possible to use for cheating.

Always use at your own risk, use your brain and ask yourself whether it's cheating what you are doing or not.. And don't lie to yourself.


----------



## TFL Replica

Valve has officially stated on their forums that they won't ban anyone for using SweetFX, so as far as Valve is concerned, this isn't a concern. Valve doesn't consider it cheating, and neither do I. Ceejay (SweetFX's creator) has explained this matter, many times in the past. The overwhelmingly vast majority of game developers don't see it as an issue either.

Now if we're talking about individual games, they may have their own rules, and that's something that needs to be considered on a case-by-case basis. You can't use post processing to reveal information that isn't already on the screen, and you can't use it to see behind fog (unlike mods that tamper with the game's code). It's inevitable that a few game developers may have twisted, and I dare say asinine opinions on this, but that doesn't really have anything to do with Valve, or Steam for that matter.


----------



## Yahar

Valve might not but the game developers might themselves as on this case. Believe what you will but you can get more visibility with this mod and that's cheating, at least on this game.

All I'm answering is Vanschneyder's question whether you can get banned in games that are in steam, so yes you can. Valve might not ban you, but doesn't mean the game devs won't. However like TFL Replica says many companies might not ban you. Just make sure beforehand and you'll have no regrets.

if it were up to me, any 3rd party program that alters the game experience would be banned in multiplayer games, but that's subject for another topic.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Believe what you will but you can get more visibility with this mod and that's cheating, at least on this game.


I've heard it said in some game forums that SweetFX should be banned because because it can raise the contrast and it sounds like that is what you are saying as well.

But if you consider SweetFX a cheating tool because it can increase the contrast then you should also consider both the Nvidia and the AMD control panel cheating tools because so can they, and so can almost all monitors and most TVs.
Many monitors and TVs can also sharpen the image and change the color balance.


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Guys, can I use SweetFX in games that were purchased in Steam ?


It does not matter where you purchased the game - what matters is it that games anti-cheat system considers using SweetFX an offense.

The Valve Anti-Cheat system (VAC) and Punkbuster does not.

The only two games that will ban (that I am aware of) are Planetside 2 and Tribes:Ascend and both can be downloaded through Steam.

Edit : Hi-Rez that made Tribes:Ascend is also working on a new game called SMITE - I have not heard of any bans in this game, but since they ban in Tribes:Ascend I would also avoid using SweetFX in SMITE.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> The only two games that will ban (that I am aware of) are Planetside 2 and Tribes:Ascend and both can be downloaded through Steam.


Well I've used SweetFX in PS2 since December of last year without a ban.... if that means anything. I've never actually heard of someone getting banned from it either. But you know.... use caution. Etc etc.


----------



## Hl86

Why is my eyes deceiving me?

WoW without Sweetfx seems more fluid in motions. Like when i rotate the camera. I tested frametimes with Fraps and they look smooth with SweetFX on, it´s steady around 15-20 Frame(ms)/Time.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Why is my eyes deceiving me?
> 
> WoW without Sweetfx seems more fluid in motions. Like when i rotate the camera. I tested frametimes with Fraps and they look smooth with SweetFX on, it´s steady around 15-20 Frame(ms)/Time.


What are your frametimes with SweetFX off?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've noticed some god awful stuttering and jerky movements in Metro LL with sweetfx enabled so it's not just you. In Tomb Raider it just feels like a massive slowdown in frames but in reality it's only 5-10. Turn it off and even at those same frames, it much more fluid or smoother running.


----------



## TFL Replica

Have you tried switching between regular SweetFX, and BT's injector? Some games seem to heavily favor one injector over the other.


----------



## hamzta09

SMAA seems to only increase brightness slightly, doesnt rid any jagged edge at all what so ever no matter the setting.

Go to Monolith map. On US side, stand near the cables that are hanging over the roads.

There is literally NO difference!
Same on poles and what not.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> SMAA seems to only increase brightness slightly, doesnt rid any jagged edge at all what so ever no matter the setting.
> 
> Go to Monolith map. On US side, stand near the cables that are hanging over the roads.
> 
> There is literally NO difference!
> Same on poles and what not.


It depends entirely on the game. However I'm noticing more and more games where it does nothing. Devs really need to start including in game aa settings that actually work properly so we don't need to rely on these troublesome utilities.


----------



## Hl86

I´m getting this error when playing dota 2.
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 30303
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 30304
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 38693
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 38694
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 123472
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 123473
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124745
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124748
d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124749
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment

Dota makes some fullscreen graphic mess and crashes after.


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone have any pics to showcase difference between 0 AA and SMAA in this game?

I cant get SMAA to work at all, theres zero difference, I can adjust colors etc in the configurator, but SMAA will not work.


----------



## EmirSc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I´m getting this error when playing dota 2.
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 30303
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 30304
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 38693
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 38694
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 123472
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 123473
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124745
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124748
> d3ddevice->BeginScene failed 124749
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment
> 
> Dota makes some fullscreen graphic mess and crashes after.


tried SFX on dota 2 too, it looks awesome but after a few min. the game just crash. already disabled the game AA and ambien occlusion. also the VRAM its fine.


----------



## amd655

Ok, i am going through the Witcher Enhanced Edition, i have texture mods, and have enabled Ambient Occlusion through Nvidia Inspector, but i cannot use in game AA or it disables the AO effect.

I have tried both SweetFX V13 that is made for the game, and i have tried the GURU3D 1.4 download, none work.

Any way to get SweetFX to work correctly?

Here is a screenshot.


----------



## TFL Replica

Try the RadeonPro method.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, i am going through the Witcher Enhanced Edition, i have texture mods, and have enabled Ambient Occlusion through Nvidia Inspector, but i cannot use in game AA or it disables the AO effect.
> 
> I have tried both SweetFX V13 that is made for the game, and i have tried the GURU3D 1.4 download, none work.
> 
> Any way to get SweetFX to work correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is a screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try the RadeonPro method.


Yep, RadeonPro works if you want to use it to inject SweetFX


Spoiler: Screenshot






I turned all the effects on just so you could see that it works.


----------



## amd655

RadeonPRO with a NV GPU....


----------



## amd655

Sorted it guys, i had to force FXAA through NVCP


----------



## Cheezman

Anyone know of a way to get SweetFX 1.4 to work with Windows 8.1?



(I get a similar message with other games)


----------



## Agoniizing

why cant i toggle smaa anymore in bf3? i always used to be able to. it was always pause/break key.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i'm working on a profile for X3: Terran Conflict.

here's what I've got so far. excuse the pics, converted to JPG. also they are only @ 1920x1200, since my MBPr can't really handle the native 2880x1800, plus that resolution on the 15" screen makes the text so small it's ridiculous.

the images are laid out SweetFX off, SweetFX on. the last image is with SMAA enabled instead of FXAA, so you can see the difference between it and FXAA. it's not tweaked properly yet.

so this is using SweetFX Injector 1.4, with FXAA as SMAA made the HDR a bit too bright. but I'm tweaking SMAA also. currently my settings file is tweaked so you can enable either.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i'm working on a profile for X3: Terran Conflict.
> 
> here's what I've got so far. excuse the pics, converted to JPG. also they are only @ 1920x1200, since my MBPr can't really handle the native 2880x1800, plus that resolution on the 15" screen makes the text so small it's ridiculous.
> 
> the images are laid out SweetFX off, SweetFX on. the last image is with SMAA enabled instead of FXAA, so you can see the difference between it and FXAA. it's not tweaked properly yet.
> 
> so this is using SweetFX Injector 1.4, with FXAA as SMAA made the HDR a bit too bright. but I'm tweaking SMAA also. currently my settings file is tweaked so you can enable either.


My eyes burn :/


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My eyes burn :/


haha, not a fan? too bright?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sorted it guys, i had to force FXAA through NVCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad you got it sorted out. Just as an FYI: for the purpose of running SweetFX, RadeonPro actually does work with NV cards. I have tested it myself, and it has been confirmed by several other users. The only features that don't work are the AMD driver tweaks (which you wouldn't need/want anyway).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to get SweetFX 1.4 to work with Windows 8.1?
> 
> 
> 
> (I get a similar message with other games)


Unfortunately, you'll either have to wait for a new injector, or rollback to 8 for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> why cant i toggle smaa anymore in bf3? i always used to be able to. it was always pause/break key.


So SMAA works but you are having trouble toggling it? Try pressing the toggle button several times in a row. Assuming you're using basic InjectSMAA, you could also try changing the toggle key by editing injector.ini.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha, not a fan? too bright?


The HDR needs to be toned down a bit, IMO.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The HDR needs to be toned down a bit, IMO.


Yep fair enough. I fly home from work tomorrow, so will be able to tweak it on my sig rig and get a better grasp on it. Appreciate the input, this is my first config and since I love space sims so much and imo at the moment X3 is the best looking one, I wanna make it really shine. Without the burn


----------



## th3illusiveman

I can't get Most Wanted to work with this. I tried doing it manually and with the configurator but both change nothing.

Downloaded this preset (http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/172/) and downloaded SweetFX version 1.3 from here (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23364/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D23364&pUp=1)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I can't get Most Wanted to work with this. I tried doing it manually and with the configurator but both change nothing.
> 
> Downloaded this preset (http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/172/) and downloaded SweetFX version 1.3 from here (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23364/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D23364&pUp=1)


Please post the contents of the "log.log" file.


----------



## Agoniizing

Is it normal to drop FPS when using SweetFX? And if so how much is normal?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Is it normal to drop FPS when using SweetFX? And if so how much is normal?


Yes, but it really depends on your PC specs and your SweetFX settings.


----------



## Leito360

Here is my SweetFX for TMNT Out of the Shadows.
It is intended to work with "Classic Mode: ON".

http://pastebin.com/Q4esZ6Kx

Screenshots:



http://imgur.com/IGlbe


----------



## TFL Replica

Hey folks. SweetFX 1.5.1 is out. Changes include new shaders, improvements to existing shaders, and backwards compatibility with presets from older versions.



Spoiler: Changelog



*Version 1.5.1* *- 10/1/2013*


LumaSharpen in 1.5 still had some experimental code activated when it should not have. Fixed that.
Changed some code and settings to workaround a bug in SweetFX Configurator. The configurator should now work fine with SweetFX 1.5.1
The Custom shader now have some more interesting example code that inverts the luma of the image, and it now has an example setting.

*Version 1.5* *- 9/30/2013*


New compatiblity mode allows some effects to run on really old cards that does not support Shader Model 3, but only 2.
New Levels shader to allow people to easily set a new black and white point.
New Explosion shader. Scatters the pixels similar to Irfanviews Explosion filter
New Custom shader - a blank template already integrated into SweetFX, to make it even easier for people to write their own shaders
New Vibrance setting "Vibrance_RGB_balance" allows people to set Vibrance per color component
New border-width and border-color options for the Border shader
Created two new curve formulas (9 and 10)
Created a new ordered dithering algoritm with much better quality than the old one, while still being just as fast.
- It also affects the compressibility of the screenshots and videos less.
Improved the Cartoon shader. It should have better quality and be slightly faster now.
New Splitscreen mode : Curvy.
Wrote a new DX10 shader technique that will correctly bypass SMAA code when SMAA is disabled
Wrote a new DX10 vertex shader that can generate texture coordinates without relying on the DXGI proxy to send it a position.
Extra gamma corrections under DX10 is now only done when necessary, that is when both SMAA and another effect is enabled at the same time.
Clamped output of Monochrome to ensure it never outputs shades that are out of range, even if the user used bad conversion values.
Reworked some code to make it easier for myself to use GPU ShaderAnalyzer on the SweetFX shaders.
Fixed problems with presets for older versions. SweetFX 1.5 should now be compatible with presets from all previous versions ( 1.0 to 1.5 )
Included a log.log with the installation to hopefully prevent some of the issues with create file permissions on Windows Vista and up.
This log also contains information to resolve the problem that arises if the injector can't write to this log.
Improved performance of the Border shader
Improved performance of Lift Gamma Gain
Improved performance of the random dithering algoritm
Improved performance of Curves formula 4 and 8
Improved performance of LumaSharpen
Improved performance of SMAA
Improved performance of DPX
Improved performance of Vignette






Spoiler: New Shaders




*Explosion*: Scatters the pixels similarly to the Explosion filter in Irfanview
*Levels*: Sets a new black and white point. A fast and easy way to increase contrast but it causes clipping. The Curves effect does this in a more subtle way without causing clipping.
*Custom*: A template to allow other to more easily program their own shader. Just edit /SweetFX/Shaders/custom.h (some programming knowledge required)




*Download SweetFX 1.5.1*

Users that prefer a GUI will be pleased to know that CeeJay has updated Terrasque's SweetFX Configurator to use SweetFX 1.5.1.

*Download SweetFX Configurator 1.5.1*


----------



## EasyC

Replica, you're a peach


----------



## TheImpZA

Anyone got any good AA/FxAA/SMAA guides for The Witcher 2. The way the game uses AA makes it look like ass. It just makes everything look extremely sharpened, and it's starting to annoy me.

Is it too much to ask to play the game without jaggies everywhere? Geralt's swords, hair and NPC necklaces look particularly bad.

I've tried a couple of of injectors, but none of them make a major difference.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> Anyone got any good AA/FxAA/SMAA guides for The Witcher 2. The way the game uses AA makes it look like ass. It just makes everything look extremely sharpened, and it's starting to annoy me.
> 
> Is it too much to ask to play the game without jaggies everywhere? Geralt's swords, hair and NPC necklaces look particularly bad.
> 
> I've tried a couple of of injectors, but none of them make a major difference.


The best AA for The Witcher 2 is supposedly achieved by enabling "ubersampling". Unfortunately, it causes a ridiculous performance drop. You could try a stronger FXAA config, but that would blur the textures compared to the default AA.


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The best AA for The Witcher 2 is supposedly achieved by enabling "ubersampling". Unfortunately, it causes a ridiculous performance drop. You could try a stronger FXAA config, but that would blur the textures compared to the default AA.


I unfortunately can't run the game smoothly with ubersampling on. (I get about 12-15 FPS, which is not playable). The game looks fantastic with it on, but until I do some upgrades, it's not an option for me. It's just really annoying, the game's art direction and environments are gorgeous, but the way the engine handles AA just makes it look terrible. The game actually looks better with it off IMO.

The first time I played the game I just got used to it, but now...not so much. I've tried inject SMAA and FXAA Tool, and while they make a difference there's still too many jaggies for me. Would running them both make a difference maybe? Would that even be possible?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> I unfortunately can't run the game smoothly with ubersampling on. (I get about 12-15 FPS, which is not playable). The game looks fantastic with it on, but until I do some upgrades, it's not an option for me. It's just really annoying, the game's art direction and environments are gorgeous, but the way the engine handles AA just makes it look terrible. The game actually looks better with it off IMO.
> 
> The first time I played the game I just got used to it, but now...not so much. I've tried inject SMAA and FXAA Tool, and while they make a difference there's still too many jaggies for me. Would running them both make a difference maybe? Would that even be possible?


What GPU are you running?


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What GPU are you running?


GTS450. I'm running at 1440x900 (max resolution of my 19 inch monitor), so although it may not be the most powerful card (definitely starting to show it's age), it's good enough for my resolution. I'm waiting to see what AMD's and nVidia's next generation of cards are like before I upgrade.

Other relevant specs:

Core i5 2nd Gen - Clocked at 3.1 GHz.
4 GB Ram
Win 7 64bit

Running the game on medium-high with either FXAA or SMAA injectors, I get about 30-35 FPS, which is good enough. With FXAA or SMAA off, I get about 37 to 40 FPS.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> GTS450. I run games at 1440x900 (max resolution of my 19 inch monitor), so although it may not be the most powerful card (definitely starting to show it's age), it's good enough for my resolution. I'm waiting to see what AMD's and nVidia's next generation of cards are like before I upgrade.
> 
> Other relevant specs:
> 
> Core i5 2nd Gen - Clocked at 3.1 GHz.
> 4 GB Ram
> Win 7 64bit
> 
> Running the game on medium-high with either FXAA or SMAA injectors, I get about 30-35 FPS, which is good enough. With FXAA or SMAA off, I get about 37 to 40 FPS.


Damn... i was going to comment that even the 480 in my old hag rig cannot use ubersampling at all, even downsampling with it is just as taxing.

One of those games you need to live with if you are on a more lower end rig, or just muster up some cash and grab an upgrade.... a 7870 at your res would be stonking fast.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> I unfortunately can't run the game smoothly with ubersampling on. (I get about 12-15 FPS, which is not playable). The game looks fantastic with it on, but until I do some upgrades, it's not an option for me. It's just really annoying, the game's art direction and environments are gorgeous, but the way the engine handles AA just makes it look terrible. The game actually looks better with it off IMO.
> 
> The first time I played the game I just got used to it, but now...not so much. I've tried inject SMAA and FXAA Tool, and while they make a difference there's still too many jaggies for me. Would running them both make a difference maybe? Would that even be possible?


Simultaneously running SMAA and FXAA isn't possible as far as I know (and it wouldn't do you any good anyway). With your current setup, your best bet is to tweak FXAA's settings. FXAA is capable of doing a better job at removing aliasing (at the cost of blurring everything).


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn... i was going to comment that even the 480 in my old hag rig cannot use ubersampling at all, even downsampling with it is just as taxing.
> 
> One of those games you need to live with if you are on a more lower end rig, or just muster up some cash and grab an upgrade.... a 7870 at your res would be stonking fast.


I've been thinking of upgrading for a while now. I'm just worried that if I do then when AMD's and nVidia's next generation cards come out, I'll be left in the dust at the back of the pack again. The 7870 looks really good, and it's not that pricey considering the performance boost I'd get. Not to mention free games because of the never settle promotion.

I've never actually owned an AMD card before, I've heard that their driver support is lacking, contrary to that though, most newer games have been running better on AMD hardware at launch, so I'm not really sure what to believe.

Would it be smart to upgrade now, or should I just wait a little while?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Simultaneously running SMAA and FXAA isn't possible as far as I know (and it wouldn't do you any good anyway). With your current setup, your best bet is to tweak FXAA's settings. FXAA is capable of doing a better job at removing aliasing (at the cost of blurring everything).


Thanks for the feedback, I'll mess around with the settings then.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheImpZA*
> 
> I've been thinking of upgrading for a while now. I'm just worried that if I do then when AMD's and nVidia's next generation cards come out, I'll be left in the dust at the back of the pack again. The 7870 looks really good, and it's not that pricey considering the performance boost I'd get. Not to mention free games because of the never settle promotion.
> 
> I've never actually owned an AMD card before, I've heard that their driver support is lacking, contrary to that though, most newer games have been running better on AMD hardware at launch, so I'm not really sure what to believe.
> 
> Would it be smart to upgrade now, or should I just wait a little while?


Unless you are upgrading your monitor anytime soon, a 7870 will fly at 1440x900, but 1080p is also a nice upgrade over that resolution, it is up to you really.


----------



## TheImpZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Unless you are upgrading your monitor anytime soon, a 7870 will fly at 1440x900, but 1080p is also a nice upgrade over that resolution, it is up to you really.


I actually prefer 1440x900. Don't plan on upgrading that any time soon. Full 1080p 24 inch monitors are too big for my liking. Being so close to something that big just doesn't feel right.

Thanks for the input, I'll definitely consider the 7870.


----------



## bwana

I cannot seem to get any of these injectors to work with Windows 8.1. FXAATool or SweetFX configurator fail. Anyone have success?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwana*
> 
> I cannot seem to get any of these injectors to work with Windows 8.1. FXAATool or SweetFX configurator fail. Anyone have success?


The Windows 8.1 update includes changes to DX11 which break compatibility in some games. Your options are to use RadeonPro (works for Nvidia cards too), or wait for a new injector (such as EFX). Alternatively, you could revert back to 8 again.


----------



## bwana

tnx but my 780 GTX does not like this :
http://www.radeonpro.info/

It installs though it does not allow any config changes.
for example, i add a game (ghost recon advanced warfighter - a dx9 title that would really benefit)
but everything is grayed out.

link for EFX?

8.1 is waaay better than 8. reminds me of the older days when i had to run XP for some games that did not like win 7.

EDIT: I found the 'enable sweet fx integration' in the prefs. ignore my stupidity.


----------



## TFL Replica

Link to eFX Website: http://www.crosire.tk/?page_id=19

Check out the list of features. It will be fantastic when it's finished.


----------



## pipes

No work for me, I've try on Splinter Cell black ist


----------



## JayGB1982

Hi,

Hoping someone could help me, Not used SweetFX in a while and tried to add it to Batman Origins via the SweetFX configurator but its doesnt seem to work so i tried to remove it but it left the files in the Steam Directory so I think i removed them all but the game only runs in DX9 mode now?

I am running Win 8.1 thought I'd mention this as I know there are some issues but I'd just like to get back to DX11 mode without SweetFX for the moment if theres some compatibility issue.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone could help me, Not used SweetFX in a while and tried to add it to Batman Origins via the SweetFX configurator but its doesnt seem to work so i tried to remove it but it left the files in the Steam Directory so I think i removed them all but the game only runs in DX9 mode now?
> 
> I am running Win 8.1 thought I'd mention this as I know there are some issues but I'd just like to get back to DX11 mode without SweetFX for the moment if theres some compatibility issue.


Delete dxgi.dll from the game's directory.


----------



## mejobloggs

I have:

Windows 8.1, Nvida GTX 670, Battlefield 4

Trying to get RadeonPro to use SweetFX, but every time I make a setting change in RadeonPro I get this error:

Unexpectedly error while updating profile settings

An item with the same key has already been added.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at RadeonPro.BaseForm.ParseSFXFile(String path, String sfxEffects)
at RadeonPro.BaseForm.baseUpdateSettings(ProfileInfo cp)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mejobloggs*
> 
> I have:
> 
> Windows 8.1, Nvida GTX 670, Battlefield 4
> 
> Trying to get RadeonPro to use SweetFX, but every time I make a setting change in RadeonPro I get this error:
> 
> Unexpectedly error while updating profile settings
> 
> An item with the same key has already been added.
> at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
> at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
> at RadeonPro.BaseForm.ParseSFXFile(String path, String sfxEffects)
> at RadeonPro.BaseForm.baseUpdateSettings(ProfileInfo cp)


Which version of SweetFX are you trying to use?


----------



## mejobloggs

I was using Boulotaur with 64bit dlls.

I just switched to SweetFX 1.5.1 found in the latest SweetFX Configurator download. That no longer makes RadeonPro error! But It has no affect in BF4 unfortunately

Can you link me to a SweetFX download I should be using?

Edit... Ahhh I found the SweetFX thread on Guru3d. Apparently I need to go back to SweetFX 1.4 for it to work with RadeonPro, I'll try that

Yep, 1.4 with RadeonPro works


----------



## silent man

honestly i prefer boultor 2024 sweetfx
working great in BF4 and has better smaa, fxaa results

guys..any of u find a way to enable sweetfx with Injustice gods among us ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> honestly i prefer boultor 2024 sweetfx
> working great in BF4 and has better smaa, fxaa results
> 
> guys..any of u find a way to enable sweetfx with Injustice gods among us ?


Have you tried using RadeonPro?


----------



## silent man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried using RadeonPro?


no..i think its for ATI cards right?
cus i got Nvidia

any of u tried sweetfx with Injustice?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> no..i think its for ATI cards right?
> cus i got Nvidia
> 
> any of u tried sweetfx with Injustice?


RadeonPro works with Nvidia cards as well (sans the AMD driver tweaks). You can use it to apply SweetFX to games that would otherwise be incompatible. There are details on how to use it with SweetFX, in the OP.


----------



## NuBiXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mejobloggs*
> 
> I was using Boulotaur with 64bit dlls.
> 
> I just switched to SweetFX 1.5.1 found in the latest SweetFX Configurator download. That no longer makes RadeonPro error! But It has no affect in BF4 unfortunately
> 
> Can you link me to a SweetFX download I should be using?
> 
> Edit... Ahhh I found the SweetFX thread on Guru3d. Apparently I need to go back to SweetFX 1.4 for it to work with RadeonPro, I'll try that
> 
> Yep, 1.4 with RadeonPro works


So you got Sweetfx 1.4 to work with Windows 8.1 with RadeonPro?
Can you tell me how you installed Sweetfx when I put Sweetfx in BF4 dir sweetfx don't work for me I get a error message.


----------



## heymanjack

What version of Sweetfx is included in radeonpro? can we use boulotaur sweetfx with it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heymanjack*
> 
> What version of Sweetfx is included in radeonpro? can we use boulotaur sweetfx with it?


By default, RadeonPro doesn't include SweetFX (though it does include FXAA and SMAA). It's designed to work with SweetFX 1.4. You need to download that separately, extract it, and then set up SweetFX integration in RadeonPro's settings.

SweetFX 1.4.zip 466k .zip file


*RadeonPro Download Page*


----------



## heymanjack

@TFL Replica

Thanks. That worked with Injustice! Made a config now and I gotta say Injustice looks so much better now lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Has anyone tried SweetFX with BF4..?


----------



## NuBiXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Has anyone tried SweetFX with BF4..?


Yes SweetFX works fine with BF4, If you have Windows 8 don't install Windows 8.1 update it makes SweetFX not work.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuBiXx*
> 
> Yes SweetFX works fine with BF4, If you have Windows 8 don't install Windows 8.1 update it makes SweetFX not work.


Which one are you using? For me it has not worked.


----------



## pipes

only with me no work this Sweetfx and win 8.1?
do not work none of the sweetfx and EFX


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuBiXx*
> 
> Yes SweetFX works fine with BF4, If you have Windows 8 don't install Windows 8.1 update it makes SweetFX not work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Which one are you using? For me it has not worked.


Hmmmm,









I'm on Windows 7 64-bit so, I guess I'll give it a go in a bit..... I'm using the 64-bit executable for BF 4 also so we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## Agoniizing

Is it possible to use sweetfx 1.4 presets with sweetfx 1.5?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Is it possible to use sweetfx 1.4 presets with sweetfx 1.5?


SweetFX 1.5 should work with presets from all previous versions. This is from the changelog:

Quote:


> Fixed problems with presets for older versions. SweetFX 1.5 should now be compatible with presets from all previous versions ( 1.0 to 1.5 )


----------



## Derko1

For those wanting to use Sweetfx with BF4. This one is working for me...









https://www.facebook.com/download/403124456458011/SweetFX%2BEFX%20Beta%20win%208.1.rar


----------



## NuBiXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Which one are you using? For me it has not worked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Windows 7 64-bit so, I guess I'll give it a go in a bit..... I'm using the 64-bit executable for BF 4 also so we'll see what happens I guess.


I used this version, it supports x64
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/746/


----------



## NuBiXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> For those wanting to use Sweetfx with BF4. This one is working for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/download/403124456458011/SweetFX%2BEFX%20Beta%20win%208.1.rar


Cool, I can confirm this works with BF4 Windows 8.1 x64. Thanks


----------



## Agoniizing

Is there a Sweetfx 1.5.1 64 bit version?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Is there a Sweetfx 1.5.1 64 bit version?


Not yet, but EFX supports 64 bit applications. You could try grabbing the latest EFX and EFX+SweetFX bundle, renaming eFX64.dll to dxgi.dll (for DX10+), and replacing the existing dxgi.dll from the bundle. Note that I have not tried this (I have no 64bit games), so there's no guarantee that it will work. It would probably be better if you tested vanilla EFX first, just to make sure it's not a bug with the injector.


----------



## jason387

Any sweetfx settings for Need for Speed Rivals?


----------



## NuBiXx

This version will work on Windows 8.1 x64 it's the same SweetFX + EFX that was posted but I cleaned up the unnecessary files that didn't need to be there and I added my BF4 SweetFX settings.

key_screenshot =44 ; Printscreen
key_effects =145 ; Scroll_lock
key_reload =19 ; Pause

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/03UCPLDW/SweetFX___EFX_Win_8.1_0.rar_links


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuBiXx*
> 
> This version will work on Windows 8.1 x64 it's the same SweetFX + EFX that was posted but I cleaned up the unnecessary files that didn't need to be there and I added my BF4 SweetFX settings.
> 
> key_screenshot =44 ; Printscreen
> key_effects =145 ; Scroll_lock
> key_reload =19 ; Pause
> 
> http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/03UCPLDW/SweetFX___EFX_Win_8.1_0.rar_links


I've try but no work


----------



## NuBiXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I've try but no work


It works on Windows 8.1 BF4 x64 not sure on other games.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walterdonda*
> 
> in the file enbseries.ini search for the line enableproxylibrary=1 and direct to the library d3d9.dll of the sweetfx shaderpack, but i change the name of the library to d3d9_sweetfx becouse enb series have d3d9.dll also. The file d3d9.fx still the same.in other words the enbseries.ini "call" the library of the sweetfx shaderpack. In this case is more complex becouse is a directx 8.1 game. Btw,sorry for my english


i tried, but wc3 wont even start, asking for a cd... any updates on the working sweet fx for wc3?
ps: working now, i just put the second SweetFX folder and it worked


----------



## mslayten

As far as the fog deal I actually have seen some user edited variations on old sfx releases that do stuff like that in certain games but they use additional ddls and I believe those actually do affect game scripting but I am no expert on the subject. It is like a lot of the custom enb packs out there that add files to edit cloud templates and stuff and some of them also effect vertex fog but they are violating contract by using those other files online. The problems with sfx default releases causing players to get banned stem from lazy and cheap developers not wanting to pay for or alter their anti cheat tools to allow exceptions. The only reason it is causing a ban is because the anti cheat or hackshield stuff blocks out all alterations to d3d9.dll and it would be quite simple to allow exception for the official sfx wrapper without allowing cheats to pass through, if they are going to get through that way then someone truly inclined will just find another way if they block it, pure laziness on their end.

Specifically it is the laziness because all it would require is to receive the updated sweetfx versions to add the context for updated official shader releases to the exceptions and simply not allow for custom shaders. I don't see any problem doing that whatsoever. If they have a fair enough size to their fan base to have a big demand to allow use of it then they are idiots to not make it happen. I can see blocking it in a small community with little potential for growth but only for a small developer. They write their own ticket though.


----------



## hamzta09

Love how the "Download SweetFX Configurator 1.5.1" says 1.5.1 but its still 1.3.3


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Love how the "Download SweetFX Configurator 1.5.1" says 1.5.1 but its still 1.3.3


I checked it again using the link in the OP, and it's still 1.5.1.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I checked it again using the link in the OP, and it's still 1.5.1.


Configurator says 1.3.3 when I open it on my PC.

About SweetFX
Graphical User Interface for SweetFX Shader Injector Version 1.3.3

Why? Because its the latest one:
http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/?p=91

http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/?cat=3

There is a 2.0 Alpha somewhere but its nowhere to be found i.e. downloaded.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Configurator says 1.3.3 when I open it on my PC.


The SweetFX_Settings file is 1.5.1, and you can see all the new shaders and options in the Configurator too. My guess is CeeJay forgot to (or couldn't) change the "1.3.3" label inside the program.

Terrasque stopped updating his configurator after 1.3.3. That's why CeeJay stepped in to bring it up to date.


----------



## hamzta09

Cant get it to work in BF4 anymore.


----------



## psyside

Ok guys, i need some help.

1. Does SMAA works with BF4 64 bit on Windows 8.1

2. Does it work on AMD cards (R9 290)

3. Is it possible to have SMAA with the injector, + MSAA + resolution scale. i heard you must have ingame AA disabled, is this true or?


----------



## Artistar

SMAA or MSAA, you can't have both at the same time: but why would you want an older AA type?


----------



## psyside

So i guess MSAA + post at low or medium + resolution scale? does post aa (FXAA i think?) blurs the textures at low/medium?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So i guess MSAA + post at low or medium + resolution scale? does post aa (FXAA i think?) blurs the textures at low/medium?


Yes, very blurry. Hate FXAA. Just use SMAA and no MSAA. MSAA is just old and inefficient.


----------



## psyside

You think SMAA is better then MSAA im BF4 regarding IQ? i never saw compassion shots, sorry if you know some link feel free to post it


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> You think SMAA is better then MSAA im BF4 regarding IQ? i never saw compassion shots, sorry if you know some link feel free to post it


Image quality is variable. 4x MSAA is sharper and more desirable although it doesn't cure the foliage jaggies. SMAA covers everything and runs a lot better though it's a bit more blurrier (not nearly as much as FXAA though).

Res scale is the cream of the crop but it's really hard to run.


----------



## mtbiker033

I just added SweetFX+EFX Beta win 8.1 to my Red Orchestra 2 folder and it appears to be working. I did some searching for RO2 in this thread before posting but didn't see anything to how I should set the in game video settings to work with SweetFX.

Anyone using this with RO2 and have an idea on in game video settings?

Thanks!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just added SweetFX+EFX Beta win 8.1 to my Red Orchestra 2 folder and it appears to be working. I did some searching for RO2 in this thread before posting but didn't see anything to how I should set the in game video settings to work with SweetFX.
> 
> Anyone using this with RO2 and have an idea on in game video settings?
> 
> Thanks!


The following applies to any game: If you're using SweetFX for AA, you should probably turn off the game's built-in AA.

I don't have RO2. What other video settings does the game have?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The following applies to any game: If you're using SweetFX for AA, you should probably turn off the game's built-in AA.
> 
> I don't have RO2. What other video settings does the game have?


here they are:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> here they are:


Disable MLAA here, or disable FXAA/SMAA in SweetFX Settings. Using them both will only result in lower framerates.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Disable MLAA here, or disable FXAA/SMAA in SweetFX Settings. Using them both will only result in lower framerates.


Great thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Doug-E-Square

So I tried posting my comment on the Battlefield 4 Thread and it got lost in the shuffle...lol Maybe you guys can help me out. What would be the optimal settings aside from putting it at ultra? Like I know I don't need to add 4x MSAA for the antialiasing deferred, so do I just keep it off completely or I can leave it at 2x? What about Antialiasing Post & Ambient Occlusion? And lastly, does resolution scale stay at 100% or does it matter if it's increased or decreased? And should I keep motion blur at 50%?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug-E-Square*
> 
> So I tried posting my comment on the Battlefield 4 Thread and it got lost in the shuffle...lol Maybe you guys can help me out. What would be the optimal settings aside from putting it at ultra? Like I know I don't need to add 4x MSAA for the antialiasing deferred, so do I just keep it off completely or I can leave it at 2x? What about Antialiasing Post & Ambient Occlusion? And lastly, does resolution scale stay at 100% or does it matter if it's increased or decreased? And should I keep motion blur at 50%?


Rig?

It's all dependent on your rig.


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Rig?
> 
> It's all dependent on your rig.


GPU: GeForce GTX 780 EVGA ACX 3GB
CPU: AMD FX 8350 8-core Processor
RAM: 8GB
Resolution: 2560x1440 60Hz

I'm running Windows 7, the latest driver for my GPU which is 331.82 according to this GeForce Experience program I'm using that came with my video card.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug-E-Square*
> 
> So I tried posting my comment on the Battlefield 4 Thread and it got lost in the shuffle...lol Maybe you guys can help me out. What would be the optimal settings aside from putting it at ultra? Like I know I don't need to add 4x MSAA for the antialiasing deferred, so do I just keep it off completely or I can leave it at 2x? What about Antialiasing Post & Ambient Occlusion? And lastly, does resolution scale stay at 100% or does it matter if it's increased or decreased? And should I keep motion blur at 50%?


1. Turn off all AA if you want to use sweet, otherwise it wont work.

2. Ambient occlusion as you like, HDAO is the highest or? i would turn on the highest option.

3. Res scale, is liek downsampling - SSAA, depending on your rig/card, you can use it in moderated levels together with SMAA (sweetfx) for mega giga IQ







you should be able to use around ~130% max with playable fps, while having amazing IQ together with SMAA.

4. Turn off motion blur completely, or put it at minimum.


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> 1. Turn off all AA if you want to use sweet, otherwise it wont work.
> 
> 2. Ambient occlusion as you like, HDAO is the highest or? i would turn on the highest option.
> 
> 3. Res scale, is liek downsampling - SSAA, depending on your rig/card, you can use it in moderated levels together with SMAA (sweetfx) for mega giga IQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be able to use around ~130% max with playable fps, while having amazing IQ together with SMAA.
> 
> 4. Turn off motion blur completely, or put it at minimum.


SMAA is the injector right that I can download and load onto my game right? And resolution scale I can keep it at 130% and turn off all AA. Okay sounds simple enough


----------



## psyside

Yes, correct on all, if you have enough fps for your liking


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Yes, correct on all, if you have enough fps for your liking


So I tried it out playing the 1st level in campaign today in Battlefield 4, and man the game actually looks a bit better than before when I had it originally at 100% resolution, etc. Thanks man, appreciate the help! Now with the injectors, the SweetFX Injector by Boulotaur seems to be the preferred one; is this correct? And it doesn't work with every game, just the ones in the list on the 1st page? I wouldn't be able to use this in Battlefield 4 right?


----------



## psyside

You will be able i think, but you must disable ANY ingame AA or via driver applied antialisasing settings. SMAA from injector + 130% resolution scale should look amazing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yes, very blurry. Hate FXAA. Just use SMAA and no MSAA. MSAA is just old and inefficient.


MSAA is superior to SMAA and always will be.

Both FXAA and SMAA are inaccurate and rarely does anything, especially when youre moving. Both blur the image, FXAA the most.


----------



## sharp

I have tried everything but cant get SMAA to work with Battlefield 4.

I dont know if maybe im doing something wrong but i dont think so.

I copy the sweet64 files + the preset and settings file on the game directory. Then i execute the game with the 64 bits .exe but i get this error:



Tried running the game in administrator mode and also disabling EVGA Precision + Rivatuner but still the same error.

Any ideas/suggestions?

PS: Running W7 Ultimate 64bits on a 780 SLI, MSAA and FXAA off ingame.

Regards.


----------



## eBombzor

Have you tried eFX?

http://www.crosire.tk/?page_id=19

What version of sweetfx are you using?


----------



## sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Have you tried eFX?
> 
> http://www.crosire.tk/?page_id=19
> 
> What version of sweetfx are you using?


Im using "SweetFX Injector by Boulotaur2024"

Just tried eFX from your link renaming the eFX to d3d11 as it says on the readme.

An "eFX" logo appears when the game starts to load but later the loading screen closes without any error


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Can i use SweetFX with DayZ Standalone (Steam) ?


----------



## DHRone

Can someone help me? I want to get SMAA to wrok on Hot Pursuit but it does not. I am also downsampling from 1440p to 1080p on it but there is no difference at all. Even tried using the SweetFX configurator and launching the game from it but still does not work.

The only thing that works is SMAA Injector 1.2(set it on ULTRA) but it's still not enough, thing lines look really bad

http://i3.minus.com/ibyQBeVyyZcLcu.png


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Seems too simple to me...so I just download the files, copy/paste them into the Battlefield 4 folder on my PC and that's that? No other settings need to be changed in my video settings in game?


----------



## jonathan1107

Hey guys, quick question:

I've been using sweetFX on most of my PC games of late, and I really like how it enhances the image quality.
One thing I haven't been able to fix though is this:

- Whenever I use "lumasharpen" from the sweetFX configurator, I get a sharper image (which I really like) but it ALSO introduces noise, (a kind of GRAIN effect to the image, very apparant when looking at darker areas.)

I'd like to know if there are any ways to counter that "downside" of lumasharpen?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> I've been using sweetFX on most of my PC games of late, and I really like how it enhances the image quality.
> One thing I haven't been able to fix though is this:
> 
> - Whenever I use "lumasharpen" from the sweetFX configurator, I get a sharper image (which I really like) but it ALSO introduces noise, (a kind of GRAIN effect to the image, very apparant when looking at darker areas.)
> 
> I'd like to know if there are any ways to counter that "downside" of lumasharpen?


Most sharpening methods tend to do that. There are two ways you can counter it. One is to reduce the sharp_clamp and sharp_strength parameters until the grain effect becomes unnoticeable. Alternatively, you can switch to Boulotaur's injector, which applies sharpening before the anti-aliasing pass rather than after.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Seems too simple to me...so I just download the files, copy/paste them into the Battlefield 4 folder on my PC and that's that? No other settings need to be changed in my video settings in game?


That's the method that works with the majority of games. Since I don't have BF4, I'm afraid I can't offer any further advice. If you are having trouble getting it to work, check the troubleshooting section in the OP, or ask around in the Official BF4 thread.


----------



## jonathan1107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Most sharpening methods tend to do that. There are two ways you can counter it. One is to reduce the sharp_clamp and sharp_strength parameters until the grain effect becomes unnoticeable. Alternatively, you can switch to Boulotaur's injector, which applies sharpening before the anti-aliasing pass rather than after.
> 
> That's the method that works with the majority of games. Since I don't have BF4, I'm afraid I can't offer any further advice. If you are having trouble getting it to work, check the troubleshooting section in the OP, or ask around in the Official BF4 thread.


What is "boulotaur's injector" ?? some other version of sweetFX, a pre-set or a stand alone program like sweetfx?

pls continue to enlighten me


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> What is "boulotaur's injector" ?? some other version of sweetFX, a pre-set or a stand alone program like sweetfx?
> 
> pls continue to enlighten me


SweetFX is a series of shader effects. In order for it to be applied to video games, it relies on an injector. Vanilla SweetFX uses InjectSMAA (which is also available as a standalone download) as its default injector. Boulotaur coded an alternative injector with the goal of improving performance and providing additional features. Sadly, development has been abandoned for quite some time. It is, however, quite usable in its current state.


----------



## jonathan1107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Most sharpening methods tend to do that. There are two ways you can counter it. One is to reduce the sharp_clamp and sharp_strength parameters until the grain effect becomes unnoticeable. Alternatively, you can switch to Boulotaur's injector, which applies sharpening before the anti-aliasing pass rather than after.
> 
> That's the method that works with the majority of games. Since I don't have BF4, I'm afraid I can't offer any further advice. If you are having trouble getting it to work, check the troubleshooting section in the OP, or ask around in the Official BF4 thread.


Ok, I will see about that bolotaur's injector (u got a link?)

As for the other solution (reducing the lumasharpen strenght and clamp) would indeed help, but reducing the lumasharpen strenght also reduces the amout of sharpening seen on screen which is why the strenght is where its at atm... as for the clamp, it helps a little, but no where near fixing the problem. I guess I'll either have to try bolotaur's injector or wait for a new version of sweetFX or a new injector


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> Ok, I will see about that bolotaur's injector (u got a link?)
> 
> As for the other solution (reducing the lumasharpen strenght and clamp) would indeed help, but reducing the lumasharpen strenght also reduces the amout of sharpening seen on screen which is why the strenght is where its at atm... as for the clamp, it helps a little, but no where near fixing the problem. I guess I'll either have to try bolotaur's injector or wait for a new version of sweetFX or a new injector


What game(s) are you testing it on? I seem to recall having a similar problem with Crysis 2. I ended up having to disable the game's built-in filmgrain (which, annoyingly enough, couldn't be done from the settings).

Boulotaur's injector can be found in the OP, but I'll link it *here*.


----------



## Saq

I finally got some good anti aliasing results out of tomb raider while still maintaining a steady framerate. Will post my results later, and how I managed it without visual injectors.
Edit: Posted under the screenshots thread.


----------



## par

wonderful thread!

I need to know if the integration of sweetfx and RadeonPro with nvidia video cards work well and always.

happens to me that using the RadeonPro sweetfx hotkey, I see the message of RadeonPro "sweetfx ON / OFF" but in reality sweetfx is always off.
There are special indications for use it with nvidia vga?

Specifically, I need d3doverrider, and I read that it works with sweetfx only if sweetfx is integrated in RadeonPro, and not in the game folder like a normal sweetfx installation.
And in fact this is true, but now is sweetfx that not work with RadeonPro
















THNXXX


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> wonderful thread!
> 
> I need to know if the integration of sweetfx and RadeonPro with nvidia video cards work well and always.
> 
> happens to me that using the RadeonPro sweetfx hotkey, I see the message of RadeonPro "sweetfx ON / OFF" but in reality sweetfx is always off.
> There are special indications for use it with nvidia vga?
> 
> Specifically, I need d3doverrider, and I read that it works with sweetfx only if sweetfx is integrated in RadeonPro, and not in the game folder like a normal sweetfx installation.
> And in fact this is true, but now is sweetfx that not work with RadeonPro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THNXXX


I haven't had any issues getting RadeonPro's SweetFX integration to work with my Nvidia card. Have you tried it without d3doverrider?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I haven't had any issues getting RadeonPro's SweetFX integration to work with my Nvidia card. Have you tried it without d3doverrider?


same here, are you running windows 8.1? if so make sure to point radeon pro to sweetfx version 1.4, or variation there of, as version 1.5 isn't compatible (at least this is my understanding).


----------



## par

this ^

solved using sweetfx 1.4









but....

to me, sweetfx with radeonpro hit 10 fps! it's normal?

normally sweetfx don't hit 10 fps..


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> this ^
> 
> solved using sweetfx 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but....
> 
> to me, sweetfx with radeonpro hit 10 fps! it's normal?
> 
> normally sweetfx don't hit 10 fps..


sounds a little high to me--what game are you trying and which sweetfx settings are enabled?


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> this ^
> 
> solved using sweetfx 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but....
> 
> to me, sweetfx with radeonpro hit 10 fps! it's normal?
> 
> normally sweetfx don't hit 10 fps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds a little high to me--what game are you trying and which sweetfx settings are enabled?
Click to expand...

borderlands 1 , smaa bloom hdr luma tonemap vibrance

before i tried sweetfx without radeon pro.. 40 fps..

now with radeonpro, 30 fps with sweetfx and 40 fps without sweetfx..

damn


----------



## nasmith2000

well i guess it's possible--i've never really seen more than a 5fps different on my system with sweetfx enabled. I don't have that game otherwise could fire it up and tell you what i'm seeing...


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> well i guess it's possible--i've never really seen more than a 5fps different on my system with sweetfx enabled. I don't have that game otherwise could fire it up and tell you what i'm seeing...


ok, I understand.

so, it's normal that sweetfx by radeonpro hit more fps than normal sweetfx (without radeonpro) ?

because using sweetfx without radeonpro, framerate it's normal.. only with sweetfx by radeonpro it decrease..


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> ok, I understand.
> 
> so, it's normal that sweetfx by radeonpro hit more fps than normal sweetfx (without radeonpro) ?
> 
> because using sweetfx without radeonpro, framerate it's normal.. only with sweetfx by radeonpro it decrease..


I don't think radeonpro should consume more fps (i.e. radeonpro with sweetfx enabled vs standalone sweetfx). Check to see if other non-sweetfx settings are enabled, and also check the visual tab...what is the quality setting for smaa? does it match the sweetfx settings you are pointing to? Otherwise, I can't explain it. Hopefully someone smarter than me can jump in here.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> ok, I understand.
> 
> so, it's normal that sweetfx by radeonpro hit more fps than normal sweetfx (without radeonpro) ?
> 
> because using sweetfx without radeonpro, framerate it's normal.. only with sweetfx by radeonpro it decrease..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think radeonpro should consume more fps (i.e. radeonpro with sweetfx enabled vs standalone sweetfx). Check to see if other non-sweetfx settings are enabled, and also check the visual tab...what is the quality setting for smaa? does it match the sweetfx settings you are pointing to? Otherwise, I can't explain it. Hopefully someone smarter than me can jump in here.
Click to expand...

I disabled everything I could in RadeonPro. Also SMAA is disabled.. and only sweetfx are activated.
But it's true that it's a way (maybe the only way) to use sweetfx and d3doverrider together.

For now, I lowered SGSSAA from 4x to 2x, and now the framerate it's nice and the IQ is not so bad than 4x SGSSAA..
But i will do a try to use sweetfx by radeonpro also with other game.. just for look if there will so big framerate variations.. maybe it happen only with borderlands..


----------



## V1per

Awesome thread









Quick question. Does anyone have a new link to the SweetFX Settings Database? The link on the first page is dead









Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1per*
> 
> Awesome thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. Does anyone have a new link to the SweetFX Settings Database? The link on the first page is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/

Works fine for me.


----------



## V1per

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/
> 
> Works fine for me.


Thanks









The weird thing is earlier I couldn't get there from that link or any links that came up on Google for some strange reason. But now all the links work for me. Must have been a glitch in the Matrix lol


----------



## Teraopticxd

I should be able to use Boulotaur's injector and the GUI config tool right? Also, how much better is the performance with boulotaur's injector? I haven't tested everything yet.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teraopticxd*
> 
> I should be able to use Boulotaur's injector and the GUI config tool right? Also, how much better is the performance with boulotaur's injector? I haven't tested everything yet.


Boulotaur's injector was tested to be up to 30% faster compared to mrhaandi's injector (YMMV). Since Boulotaur's injector includes a couple of extra options, it would need its own GUI tool.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

First of all - epic OP! Great job in the layout and whatnot.

So I got the configurator - sweeetFX - and I'm confused.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I launched BF4
Took a screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then closed the game completely - and added sweetFX:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Took a screenshot upon re-launch of the game:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## eBombzor

I've tried to get SweetFX working with BF4 for months with no avail. You might have to use eFX b/c BF4 is 64-bit. It might work for you since you're on 7 and not 8.1 like I am.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I've tried to get SweetFX working with BF4 for months with no avail. You might have to use eFX b/c BF4 is 64-bit. It might work for you since you're on 7 and not 8.1 like I am.


I see - well I saw the "toggle" button - might give that a whirl and see if I notice any differences


----------



## TFL Replica

Boulotaur's injector and eFX support 64bit games, but regular SweetFX (and by extension, the configurator) do not. One way to know for sure that SweetFX is completely failing to hook is that there won't be a log.log file generated in the game folder.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Boulotaur's injector and eFX support 64bit games, but regular SweetFX (and by extension, the configurator) do not. One way to know for sure that SweetFX is completely failing to hook is that there won't be a log.log file generated in the game folder.


I see - ok thanks!
I like the configurator though, I don't like the whole copy and paste (and edit in the txt file) thing.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Boulotaur's injector and eFX support 64bit games, but regular SweetFX (and by extension, the configurator) do not. One way to know for sure that SweetFX is completely failing to hook is that there won't be a log.log file generated in the game folder.


I use this sweetfx but no work for me, I no receive error and the game work with directx 11 but when I turn off or turn on, no see differents.
Sorry for my english!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I use this sweetfx but no work for me, I no receive error and the game work with directx 11 but when I turn off or turn on, no see differents.
> Sorry for my english!!!


If you are still using Windows 8.1, you will need to use eFX for DX11 titles. SweetFX will be updated to work with that in the future.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you are still using Windows 8.1, you will need to use eFX for DX11 titles. SweetFX will be updated to work with that in the future.


I use this SweetFX+eFX for Win8.1 But as I said before I'm not sure that works, I notice that you can not turn it off by pressing key_toggle_sweetfx


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I use this SweetFX+eFX for Win8.1 But as I said before I'm not sure that works, I notice that you can not turn it off by pressing key_toggle_sweetfx


Do you see an eFX logo when you start the game?


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Do you see an eFX logo when you start the game?


No, I don't see the logo


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> No, I don't see the logo


Could you post a screenshot of the folder where you copied the files?


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Could you post a screenshot of the folder where you copied the files?


this is my screen: http://i57.tinypic.com/muk8yu.png


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> this is my screen: http://i57.tinypic.com/muk8yu.png


Try this: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/1019/

Also, make sure you're not running any applications with OSDs.


----------



## HeLeX63

Hey guys, wondering if anyone has found a way to enable SweetFX or FXAA Injector in BF3 or other games...?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Hey guys, wondering if anyone has found a way to enable SweetFX or FXAA Injector in BF3 or other games...?


The problem lies with the updated version of DX11 that is included with Windows 8.1. You need either RadeonPro, or a SweetFX+eFX bundle.


----------



## HeLeX63

Could you please explain what SweetFX+eFX bundle is? I really want FXAA injector in my BF3


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Could you please explain what SweetFX+eFX bundle is? I really want FXAA injector in my BF3


eFX is a new injector (current in alpha) that is currently being developed by Crosire. One of its main features is full support for Windows 8.1. You can grab the latest version here.

A SweetFX+eFX bundle is simply an archive that contains eFX that has been preconfigured to load SweetFX. These bundles are created by users (so they're unofficial), and can be found around the web.


----------



## HeLeX63

Cheers buddy. Ill give it a go and see how it goes and If I run into any trouble







Ill let you know soon


----------



## HeLeX63

I have downloaded it and now what do I do with those files???


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I have downloaded it and now what do I do with those files???


Extract it next to the game's executable, and run the game. You should see an eFX logo when you start the game, and a new log file will be created in the same folder the files are in. If it doesn't work the first time, be sure to disable any OSDs (RTSS, Origin, etc.) that you may have.


----------



## HeLeX63

I placed the config file, and the eFX32.dll since BF3 is a 32-bit game. I have renamed the wrappers and only found that d3d9, d3d10 and d3d10_1 are able to launch the game without an error.

I dont have an FPS meter enabled except for Origin which is required to be running when playing BF3

No special eFX loader splash screen appears and the game loads normally as it did before..

What am I doing wrong?

P.S. Does RadeonPro work with an Nvidia GTX 780?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I placed the config file, and the eFX32.dll since BF3 is a 32-bit game. I have renamed the wrappers and only found that d3d9, d3d10 and d3d10_1 are able to launch the game without an error.
> 
> I dont have an FPS meter enabled except for Origin which is required to be running when playing BF3
> 
> No special eFX loader splash screen appears and the game loads normally as it did before..
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> P.S. Does RadeonPro work with an Nvidia GTX 780?


BF3 is DX11, so d3d9, d3d10, and d3d10_1 would have no effect on it. It needs to be dxgi.dll.

RadeonPro's SweetFX integration works with all Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## HeLeX63

When I change name to dxgi.dll and try to run the game, this appears.

The Program cant start because MSVCP110.dll is missing from your computer.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> When I change name to dxgi.dll and try to run the game, this appears.
> 
> The Program cant start because MSVCP110.dll is missing from your computer.


You need Microsoft's Visual C++ Redistributable: http://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=30679


----------



## HeLeX63

It worked, sort of. I had to set hook dynamic to false and I can get in

Is there a way to enable and disable the effects so I can see what graphics have changed?

Is eFX essentially a SweetFX for Windows 8.1 compatability?

Does it work with other games?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> It worked, sort of. I get the eFX logo, but when I launch campaign, the bf3 icon appears when loading then disappears and I essentially cannot get access to the game.


Check that the game's built-in AA is disabled. Also, I'm pretty sure there's a way to disable Origin's ingame overlay from within its settings.


----------



## HeLeX63

Thanks.

It worked, sort of. I had to set hook dynamic to false and I can get in

Is there a way to enable and disable the effects so I can see what graphics have changed?

Is eFX essentially a SweetFX for Windows 8.1 compatability?

Does it work with other games?v


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It worked, sort of. I had to set hook dynamic to false and I can get in
> 
> Is there a way to enable and disable the effects so I can see what graphics have changed?
> 
> Is eFX essentially a SweetFX for Windows 8.1 compatability?
> 
> Does it work with other games?v


The default button to enable/disable the shaders is Scroll Lock. If you downloaded eFX from its main website then it's just the injector, and does not include a suite of fancy shader effects. eFX enables you to use other shader suites, such as SweetFX, in Windows 8.1.

So to use SweetFX with eFX, you can either download a SweetFX+eFX bundle, or use eFX's "hook_external_wrapper" function in conjunction with regular SweetFX (I've heard that this method doesn't work in 8.1, YMMV).

In its current unfinished state, it works with most games, but not all of them.


----------



## HeLeX63

Thank you very much for your help. It didn't work at all though, can't get those fancy effects like on Windows 7, its just too much of a hassle going through all this.

Thanks mate


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. It didn't work at all though, can't get those fancy effects like on Windows 7, its just too much of a hassle going through all this.
> 
> Thanks mate


Try this bundle: http://www.mediafire.com/download/o8fbhc6q26nqx9c/SweetFX%2BeFX-Win8.1.rar

Delete the previous files, double check that deferred AA is disabled ingame, and extract the contents of x86 folder to the same location as before.


----------



## HeLeX63

It worked perfectly thank you sir!!!









Why is it that Windows 8.1 liked this SweetFX, but not the other SweetFX where I used to get an error in the dynamic link library?

Is this SweetFX BF3 specific and it wont work on other games?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> It worked perfectly thank you sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that Windows 8.1 liked this SweetFX, but not the other SweetFX where I used to get an error in the dynamic link library?
> 
> Is this SweetFX BF3 specific and it wont work on other games?


Glad it worked.









This one was preconfigured for BF3 and BF4 (hook_dynamic was already disabled). It might work in other games as well.


----------



## HeLeX63

Cheers my friend! Sorry to bother you, Windows 7 worked fine before with the SweetFX's just drag em in and play, unlike the confusing Windows 8.1 methods.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Cheers my friend! Sorry to bother you, Windows 7 worked fine before with the SweetFX's just drag em in and play, unlike the confusing Windows 8.1 methods.


No problem. Hopefully, things will get better for Windows 8.1 users, in the future.


----------



## HeLeX63

That Windows 8.1 SweetFX injector is a bit glitchy. Whilst it looks amazing and makes the image sharper, for some reason, it will randomly revert back to the original, then back to SweetFX, it is very annoying. And I am not pressing the Scree Lock key at all, it does it all by itself...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> That Windows 8.1 SweetFX injector is a bit glitchy. Whilst it looks amazing and makes the image sharper, for some reason, it will randomly revert back to the original, then back to SweetFX, it is very annoying. And I am not pressing the Scree Lock key at all, it does it all by itself...


That's disappointing. RadeonPro is the last unexplored option now.


----------



## HeLeX63

Ahh that sucks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Ahh that sucks


It does indeed, but it's not so bad compared to the hassle of reverting to Windows 7 and setting everything up all over again. Alternatively, you could just wait for a new version of eFX to be released, but it might be a long wait.


----------



## par

I'm going in confusion during my tests







so I simply ask it:

someone know if radeonpro full support boulotaur sweetfx 1.4 ?

THNXXX


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I'm going in confusion during my tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I simply ask it:
> 
> someone know if radeonpro full support boulotaur sweetfx 1.4 ?
> 
> THNXXX


As far as I know, it only supports Vanilla SweetFX 1.4.


----------



## par

ok.. I asked because with 1.4 bolotaur it worked, but I had the doubt that it not totally work..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> ok.. I asked because with 1.4 bolotaur it worked, but I had the doubt that it not totally work..


See if Gaussian Blur effect (which is included with Bolotaur's injector, but not vanilla SweetFX) can be adjusted using RadeonPro. If the option is not there, then it's not supported.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> ok.. I asked because with 1.4 bolotaur it worked, but I had the doubt that it not totally work..
> 
> 
> 
> See if Gaussian Blur effect (which is included with Bolotaur's injector, but not vanilla SweetFX) can be adjusted using RadeonPro. If the option is not there, then it's not supported.
Click to expand...

appear only the boulotaur's shaders name with the checkbox, but not show the specific settings..

but maybe, changing the boulotaur's shaders settings in the radeonpro's sweetfx settings file, or importing settings from a settings file that have also specific settings for boulotaur's shaders, radeonpro will use it also if it don't show in GUI..

maybe it's possibile, no?


----------



## HeLeX63

I just downloaded RadeonPro, and that SweetFX 8.1 Windows version for bf3.

Someone on youtube said to have the SweetFX folder on your desktop, then use RadeonPro to enable it from the desktop folder, and then apply it to a profile, such as bf3 exe. I can toggle it on and off in game, but there are no changes to visual effect!?

ER! How hard can it be to load these simple shaders haha


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I just downloaded RadeonPro, and that SweetFX 8.1 Windows version for bf3.
> 
> Someone on youtube said to have the SweetFX folder on your desktop, then use RadeonPro to enable it from the desktop folder, and then apply it to a profile, such as bf3 exe. I can toggle it on and off in game, but there are no changes to visual effect!?
> 
> ER! How hard can it be to load these simple shaders haha


you are usuing sweetfx 1.5 or newer .. radeonpro work only with 1.4

i suggest to use sweetfx by radeonpro only if you need d3doverrider (using radeonpro is the only way to use sweetfx and d3doverrider together)


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> you are usuing sweetfx 1.5 or newer .. radeonpro work only with 1.4
> 
> i suggest to use sweetfx by radeonpro only if you need d3doverrider (using radeonpro is the only way to use sweetfx and d3doverrider together)


Could you please link me the radeonpro sweetfx


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Could you please link me the radeonpro sweetfx


Here you go.

SweetFX 1.4.zip 466k .zip file


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> SweetFX 1.4.zip 466k .zip file


Thank you!

TFL Replica if you could be so kind as to help me out. I have been so confused with all these different versions and almost everything not working. Could you please tell me step by step, what I am to do with SweetFX 1.4 and RadeonPro.

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> TFL Replica if you could be so kind as to help me out. I have been so confused with all these different versions and almost everything not working. Could you please tell me step by step, what I am to do with SweetFX 1.4 and RadeonPro.
> 
> Thank you very much sir!


Sure.


Extract the SweetFX 1.4 zip to a folder somewhere (such as on your desktop, as the youtube guy suggested)
Go to RadeonPro's settings -> "SweetFX Settings", enable SweetFX Integration and point it to the folder you created earlier
Take note of the "Toggle SweetFX Hotkey" setting, you may need to change it if it doesn't work
Now create an application profile for your game's exe
From your game profile, click on the SweetFX tab, and make sure "Enable SweetFX" is marked
Now enable a couple of effects (for testing purposes, try a strong/noticeable effect like Sepia or HDR)
Run the game! (do not close RadeonPro)


----------



## HeLeX63

TFL Replica you are a legend Sir!

Thank you it works flawlessly! Looks amazing! We'll keep in touch with the new SweetFX releases."

Cheers!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

Happy to have helped.


----------



## cmichael

Hi Everyone.
I have question. How can i run Battlefield Bad Company 2 + sweetfx on directx9 (Windows 7 32bit)? On directx 10 and 11 works fine. Someone can help me step by step ?


----------



## jeanlucasr

Sorry to bother, but I have a question, too.
I'm recently trying to add some eyecandy to STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. I found TFL Replica's settings here, with a smooth AA setting, but it says that's for SweetFX 1.2. I tried to run it with the latest build (1.5) and the build for RadeonPRO (1.4) but neither one works. Is there a way to use those settings on a newer build of SweetFX or should I dig up that older one?
Thanks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanlucasr*
> 
> Sorry to bother, but I have a question, too.
> I'm recently trying to add some eyecandy to STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl. I found TFL Replica's settings here, with a smooth AA setting, but it says that's for SweetFX 1.2. I tried to run it with the latest build (1.5) and the build for RadeonPRO (1.4) but neither one works. Is there a way to use those settings on a newer build of SweetFX or should I dig up that older one?
> Thanks.


Open the settings file for SweetFX 1.5 (or 1.4) and my SweetFX 1.2 preset. Look for the effects that have been enabled in the 1.2 preset, and migrate their settings over to the newer settings file.


----------



## Hl86

Anyone found a way to enable sweetfx in Watch Dogs with windows 8.1?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Anyone found a way to enable sweetfx in Watch Dogs with windows 8.1?


That game hasn't been released yet. You'll have to wait until 27 May (at the very least). Anyway, the solution will probably be the same as other games in Windows 8.1. So you'll either need RadeonPro, Bolotaur's injector, or eFX.


----------



## awdrifter

Is there any way to get SweetFX to work with Wolfenstein The New Order?


----------



## degenn

Is it possible to run someone's SweetFX preset but then turn off SMAA and use in-game MSAA instead? I like the effects of the presets but don't like how SMAA blurs textures, I would prefer to use MSAA.

Or am I mis-understanding and that's not how SweetFX works, meaning SMAA is a requirement?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is there any way to get SweetFX to work with Wolfenstein The New Order?


Wolfenstein is an OpenGL game it won't work with SweetFX.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is there any way to get SweetFX to work with Wolfenstein The New Order?


Not at the moment. However, crosire is making progress towards an OpenGL injector, so it will be possible in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Is it possible to run someone's SweetFX preset but then turn off SMAA and use in-game MSAA instead? I like the effects of the presets but don't like how SMAA blurs textures, I would prefer to use MSAA.
> 
> Or am I mis-understanding and that's not how SweetFX works, meaning SMAA is a requirement?
> Wolfenstein is an OpenGL game it won't work with SweetFX.


Yes, you can modify any aspect of a preset. To turn off SMAA, open the preset in a text editor, and change "#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1" to "#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 0".


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes, you can modify any aspect of a preset. To turn off SMAA, open the preset in a text editor, and change "#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1" to "#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 0".


Excellent news. Thanks for the quick reply.









Really enjoying what SweetFX is bringing to Watch_Dogs especially with regards to day-time visuals.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

This is incredible. Some of the screenshots are mind-blowing. I am new to PC gaming and every day I learn something new and valuable (and its usually something makes me glad I made the jump to PC gaming). I am going to have to start playing around with these.


----------



## rebelextrm02

What's the latest recommended way to get smaa injection to work on windows 8.1? I am trying to figure out smaa injection for Metro Last Light on my Windows 8.1 x64 pc with an Nvidia 660TI and I'm going in circles reading all the information out there on it.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is there any way to get SweetFX to work with Wolfenstein The New Order?


You can try this, but there's no guarantee that it'll work. It does function for other OpenGL Games though, such as Quake 3, Doom 3, Serious Sam Second Encounter.

Basically it's a OpenGL to DirectX emulator that enables SweetFX /Enb for *opengl games. Qindie GL

Edit: Nevermind, doesn't work after all, its only for DirectX 9.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> What's the latest recommended way to get smaa injection to work on windows 8.1? I am trying to figure out smaa injection for Metro Last Light on my Windows 8.1 x64 pc with an Nvidia 660TI and I'm going in circles reading all the information out there on it.


RadeonPro is the simplest and most reliable method, as of now. If GeDoSaTo adds support for DX10+ games, then I may start recommending that in the future.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Thank you. I have it working now, but it makes the game way too dark. Even if I max out the gamma adjustment in game I can barely see anything. Any idea how to fix this? It doesn't seem to matter what preset I use, including the stock one with just smaa enabled, they all make the game very very dark when turned on.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> Thank you. I have it working now, but it makes the game way too dark. Even if I max out the gamma adjustment in game I can barely see anything. Any idea how to fix this? It doesn't seem to matter what preset I use, including the stock one with just smaa enabled, they all make the game very very dark when turned on.


RadeonPro also has built-in SMAA. Check that it's not enabled simultaneously with SweetFX. Could you post some screenshots of your RadeonPro window showing exactly which settings you modified?


----------



## rebelextrm02

The built in SMAA was not enabled. I have, however, now disabled the sweetfx and enabled the radeon pro smaa. This accomplished what I wanted and didn't muddle with the brightness/gamma. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone been able to get Tomb Raider to work with SMAA injector? The game runs like poo with 4x SSAA, and looks like crap with 2x SSAA, FXAA, and no AA. I get an error upon startup if I try to use SMAA Injector. RadeonPro profile doesn't seem to work either...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get Tomb Raider to work with SMAA injector? The game runs like poo with 4x SSAA, and looks like crap with 2x SSAA, FXAA, and no AA. I get an error upon startup if I try to use SMAA Injector. RadeonPro profile doesn't seem to work either...


It works fine with vanilla SweetFX in Windows 7. Only RadeonPro, Boulotaur's injector, and eFX can work with DX11 titles in Windows 8.1.

Try BT's injector: *Download SweetFX Injector 20130601*


----------



## MonarchX

That is the one I am using. All of the other options, like Vibrance work perfectly fine, but SMAA isn't or it is so poor that I can't notice... I have AA disabled in-game in case that makes a difference. Enabling it would force me to use either FXAA or SSAA, neither of which I want to use.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That is the one I am using. All of the other options, like Vibrance work perfectly fine, but SMAA isn't or it is so poor that I can't notice... I have AA disabled in-game in case that makes a difference. Enabling it would force me to use either FXAA or SSAA, neither of which I want to use.


Disable everything in the SweetFX settings file except SMAA, then load up the game and press the toggle on/off button, and look for any changes to the aliasing. If nothing happens, then something else is wrong. If effect is too weak, then you'll want to tweak the SMAA settings by lower the edge detection threshold and increasing the max search steps. Bear in mind that SMAA will never be able to stitch a broken up aliased object (you would still need MSAA or some form of downsampling for that).


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Disable everything in the SweetFX settings file except SMAA, then load up the game and press the toggle on/off button, and look for any changes to the aliasing. If nothing happens, then something else is wrong. If effect is too weak, then you'll want to tweak the SMAA settings by lower the edge detection threshold and increasing the max search steps. Bear in mind that SMAA will never be able to stitch a broken up aliased object (you would still need MSAA or some form of downsampling for that).


Nope. It doesn't work. I checked out forums and nobody else could get it to work with SMAA. I tried 32bit and 64bit DLL files. All the settings like Vibrance, LumaSharpen, etc. apply, but SMAA doesn't. I obviously tried SMAA *without* LumaSharpen to see if SMAA works. Its OK though. I ended up using FXAA + LumaSharpen, which resulted in great picture with low aliasing, sharp textures, and excellent framerare. What a game! Last time I played it on my GTX 680 and 4.4Ghz 3770K, but now with GTX 780 Ti + OC and 4.8Ghz 3770K, it was like a whole new game as far as smooth framerate goes. I can't wait till the sequel comes out!


----------



## MonarchX

*What exactly does SMAA Corner Rounding do?* It says that 0 value affects text the least. *Does that mean that higher values improve the AA effect* at the cost of text smearing?

BTW, I find that AC4 Black Flag looks PHENOMENAL when you enable 4x TXAA and LumaSharpen! TXAA is the only AA in this game that gets rid of aliasing, aside from SSAA/Downscaling. TXAA blurs the picture, but LumaSharpen offsets that blur without offsetting the AA effect! So you get no jaggies and very sharp picture. I did have to use LumaSharpen strength of 1.50 and clam of 0.050 to get just right. TXAA is performance hog, but not as much as SSAA and with LumaSharpen looks way better than any SMAA and FXAA combination.

Some Screenshots:

SweetFX OFF:

SweetFX ON:


SweetFX OFF:

SweetFX ON:


SweetFX OFF:

SweetFX ON:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *What exactly does SMAA Corner Rounding do?* It says that 0 value affects text the least. *Does that mean that higher values improve the AA effect* at the cost of text smearing?


High corner rounding values will usually make text blurry and blotchy (especially if it's small text). It doesn't necessarily improve the AA effect, because rounded corners can look strange in some games. If I recall correctly, cell shaded games (like Borderlands) benefit the most from it.

Quote:


> BTW, I find that AC4 Black Flag looks PHENOMENAL when you enable 4x TXAA and LumaSharpen! TXAA is the only AA in this game that gets rid of aliasing, aside from SSAA/Downscaling. TXAA blurs the picture, but LumaSharpen offsets that blur without offsetting the AA effect! So you get no jaggies and very sharp picture. I did have to use LumaSharpen strength of 1.50 and clam of 0.050 to get just right. TXAA is performance hog, but not as much as SSAA and with LumaSharpen looks way better than any SMAA and FXAA combination.
> 
> Some Screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SweetFX OFF:
> 
> SweetFX ON:
> 
> 
> SweetFX OFF:
> 
> SweetFX ON:
> 
> 
> SweetFX OFF:
> 
> SweetFX ON:


Nice! I've always found TXAA's blurriness to be headache inducing. This might be exactly what TXAA needs. The only apparent negative side effect is that it makes distant objects look a bit sharper than they ought to be.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Excellent thread sir!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> High corner rounding values will usually make text blurry and blotchy (especially if it's small text). It doesn't necessarily improve the AA effect, because rounded corners can look strange in some games. If I recall correctly, cell shaded games (like Borderlands) benefit the most from it.
> 
> Nice! I've always found TXAA's blurriness to be headache inducing. This might be exactly what TXAA needs. The only apparent negative side effect is that it makes distant objects look a bit sharper than they ought to be.


Yeah, I may have gone a bit overboard on sharpening, but when comparing No AA tectures with TXAA + LumeSharpen textures, they look identically-sharp IMHO! You can always adjust the strength though. TXAA in this game is unbeatable because it completely eliminates all the alias movement and shimmering on leaves, bushes, grass, all kinds of foliage. Not even SSAA can do it as well as 4x TXAA + LumaSharpen.


----------



## Lukemaverick

Hi, can someone help me please. I'v been tried to use the SweetFX Injector by Boulotaur2024 with NullDc because I want to use de Gaussian Blur for the 2D Games (MVC2 and CvS2).

So the problem is that the NullDc crash with this version of the Boulotaur2024, SweetFX 1.5.1 works fine but it doesn't have the gaussian effect.

So, i appreciate any ideas of what could be wrong with my configuration.

Thanks.


----------



## LukaTCE

How to get SweetFX work ?
I used this presets for BF4 http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/885/

It worked only once but it lagged (it changed a pic every 5 sec) I started game again and it load few pic when map is loading and then it freeze but process is still running
I downloaded this and it will not change anything http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/SweetFX-Configurator_standalone_with_SweetFX_1.5.1.7z


----------



## Hl86

Somehow, when using sweetf without using Radeonpro or using an ENB, my crossfire turns off. I wish there was somehow to fix it, cause you cant use ENB with Radeonpro..


----------



## TFL Replica

Check this out: http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/07/24/how-to-create-sweetfx-style-shaders-that-dont-affect-the-hud-with-durantes-gedosato/

I will add GeDoSaTo to the OP soon.


----------



## jeri

playing world of warcraft again and i just cant config proper the shaders, so that they dont totaly **** up the font. it makes my eyes bleed. any ideas how to do that?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> playing world of warcraft again and i just cant config proper the shaders, so that they dont totaly **** up the font. it makes my eyes bleed. any ideas how to do that?


Please post the contents of your settings file.


----------



## jeri

Code:



Code:


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX           1 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to

technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      0 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by

Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.03           // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 10       // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8  // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 35        // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1        // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 1  // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 1    // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.300  // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2        // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0  // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0   // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold 31.50 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 1.150     //[0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.0142    //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower 1.30  //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2  1.05  //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.11        //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower  2.8         //[0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red   8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue  8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 3.0  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC   0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define GreenC 0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define BlueC  0.34  //[0.6 to 0.2]

#define Blend 0.2    //[0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.2        //[0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure 0.00    //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation 0.00  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.00      //[0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.000  //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance 0.3 //[-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.30  //[-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 7      //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower  0.11                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00   //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 8       //[1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode 1  //[1|2|3|4|5]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal

25/50/25 split

i tried to lower the lumasharpen and the smaa aa already.


----------



## TFL Replica

SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING is known to mess up text. Change it to 0. I would also recommend lowering sharp_strength from 1.0 to something like 0.6. See if that alleviates the issue.


----------



## jeri

how relelvant is the use of dx9 or dx11 with the shaders?

ps: its a bit better, but still bad.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> how relelvant is the use of dx9 or dx11 with the shaders?
> 
> ps: its a bit better, but still bad.


Visually, the shaders should perform the same in DX9 and DX11.


----------



## nasmith2000

i bought nba 2k15, and I'm trying to get sweetfx working (I'd like to defog some of the fog, and play around with some lighting effects), but I can't seem to get it working. does anyone have any words of wisdom?

nba 2k15 is 64 bit, and i have windows 8.1 (64). i've tried forcing sweetfx via radeon pro, and the efx+sweetfx combo i used for bf4 and cod, and another efx+sweetfx combo i downloaded at somepoint, with all the wrappers from all different efx versions. i tried all wrappers for 64 bit games and had no luck.

thanks in advance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i bought nba 2k15, and I'm trying to get sweetfx working (I'd like to defog some of the fog, and play around with some lighting effects), but I can't seem to get it working. does anyone have any words of wisdom?
> 
> nba 2k15 is 64 bit, and i have windows 8.1 (64). i've tried forcing sweetfx via radeon pro, and the efx+sweetfx combo i used for bf4 and cod, and another efx+sweetfx combo i downloaded at somepoint, with all the wrappers from all different efx versions. i tried all wrappers for 64 bit games and had no luck.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Have you tried boulotaur's injector?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried boulotaur's injector?


hi TFL, yes, i should have also mentioned that i point radeon pro to a boulotaur injector / sweetfx 1.4 combo as default, and i put in the 64 bit dlls while i was trying to get this game up and running. no luck there. I feel like i must have made a mistake somewhere along the way. i will retrace my steps tonight. thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> hi TFL, yes, i should have also mentioned that i point radeon pro to a boulotaur injector / sweetfx 1.4 combo as default, and i put in the 64 bit dlls while i was trying to get this game up and running. no luck there. I feel like i must have made a mistake somewhere along the way. i will retrace my steps tonight. thanks for the suggestion though.


Try using Boulotaur's injector directly, by copying it next to the game's primary exe (no RadeonPro). You could also try this particular SweetFX+eFX bundle.

RadeonPro, eFX, and Boulotaur's injector, have all been discontinued. Fortunately, a new injector by the name of "ReShade" is currently under development. It aims to solve everything in one fell swoop. It is not publicly available yet, but its first release shouldn't be too far off.

GeDoSaTo will support DX11 (and perhaps 64bit) in the future as well.

So if none of the existing tools solve this, there's a good chance that the new ones will eventually do so.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try using Boulotaur's injector directly, by copying it next to the game's primary exe (no RadeonPro). You could also try this particular SweetFX+eFX bundle.
> 
> RadeonPro, eFX, and Boulotaur's injector, have all been discontinued. Fortunately, a new injector by the name of "ReShade" is currently under development. It aims to solve everything in one fell swoop. It is not publicly available yet, but its first release shouldn't be too far off.
> 
> GeDoSaTo will support DX11 (and perhaps 64bit) in the future as well.
> 
> So if none of the existing tools solve this, there's a good chance that the new ones will eventually do so.


thanks a ton, i will try these suggestions and report back.

i can't wait for "ReShade". i'm one of those sick puppies who can't play a full quarter of a new $60 basketball video game until its _perfect_...lol.


----------



## nasmith2000

i did come across that sweetfx-efx bundle you linked to, but unfortunately the file is no longer available on Mega. do you (or anyone else) happen to have a copy?


----------



## boredgunner

Has anyone gotten any of these injectors to work in Wasteland 2? I've had no success, and GeDoSaTo doesn't work either. It's a shame... forcing SGSSAA works, but 2x SGSSAA blurs too much. The blur is much less with 4x, but I can't run this at 60 FPS. So I just need some sharpening to counteract the blur.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i did come across that sweetfx-efx bundle you linked to, but unfortunately the file is no longer available on Mega. do you (or anyone else) happen to have a copy?


I don't have it, but someone has supposedly re-uploaded it here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Has anyone gotten any of these injectors to work in Wasteland 2? I've had no success, and GeDoSaTo doesn't work either. It's a shame... forcing SGSSAA works, but 2x SGSSAA blurs too much. The blur is much less with 4x, but I can't run this at 60 FPS. So I just need some sharpening to counteract the blur.


Isn't Wasteland 2 DX9?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try using Boulotaur's injector directly, by copying it next to the game's primary exe (no RadeonPro). You could also try this particular SweetFX+eFX bundle.
> 
> RadeonPro, eFX, and Boulotaur's injector, have all been discontinued. Fortunately, a new injector by the name of "ReShade" is currently under development. It aims to solve everything in one fell swoop. It is not publicly available yet, but its first release shouldn't be too far off.
> 
> GeDoSaTo will support DX11 (and perhaps 64bit) in the future as well.
> 
> So if none of the existing tools solve this, there's a good chance that the new ones will eventually do so.


i can confirm that using Boulotaur's injector directly in the NBA 2k15 directory did not work (ran in to the dx11 error, as I'm on Win 8.1), and I searched around and was not able to find a copy of the efx+sweetfx combo you linked to (link down). While searching I confirmed that some others have found a way to make sweetfx work, although only on win 7 os (i haven't seen anyone using sweetfx on a win 8/8.1 os). Thanks again for your suggestions. NBA 2k15 looks good overall, although too heavy on the fog for my taste.

EDIT-just saw that you found another link, will give it a try.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't have it, but someone has supposedly re-uploaded it here.
> 
> Isn't Wasteland 2 DX9?


IT WORKED! thanks TFL. problem solved.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> IT WORKED! thanks TFL. problem solved.


Awesome!


----------



## Takla

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                      Choose effects                         /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> // Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
> #define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
> #define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
> #define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
> #define USE_HDR           0 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
> #define USE_DPX           1 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to
> 
> technicolor.
> #define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
> #define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
> #define USE_VIBRANCE      0 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
> #define USE_CURVES        1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
> #define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
> #define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
> #define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by
> 
> Vignette)
> #define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> #define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.03           // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 10       // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
> #define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8  // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
> #define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 35        // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.
> 
> // -- Advanced SMAA settings --
> #define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1        // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
> #define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 1  // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> // -- Sharpening --
> #define sharp_strength 1    // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
> #define sharp_clamp    0.300  // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035
> 
> // -- Advanced sharpening settings --
> #define pattern 2        // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
> #define offset_bias 1.0  // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
> // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.
> 
> // -- Debug sharpening settings --
> #define show_sharpen 0   // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                       Bloom settings                        /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define BloomThreshold 31.50 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
> #define BloomPower 1.150     //[0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
> #define BloomWidth 0.0142    //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                        HDR settings                         /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define HDRPower 1.30  //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
> #define radius2  1.05  //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define TechniAmount 0.11        //[0.0 to 1.0]
> #define TechniPower  2.8         //[0.0 to 8.0]
> #define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
> #define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
> #define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Red   8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
> #define Green 8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
> #define Blue  8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
> 
> #define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
> #define DPXSaturation 3.0  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.
> 
> #define RedC   0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
> #define GreenC 0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
> #define BlueC  0.34  //[0.6 to 0.2]
> 
> #define Blend 0.2    //[0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define RGB_Lift  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
> #define RGB_Gamma float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
> #define RGB_Gain  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                        Tonemap settings                     /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Gamma 1.2        //[0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones
> 
> #define Exposure 0.00    //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure
> 
> #define Saturation 0.00  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation
> 
> #define Bleach 0.00      //[0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors
> 
> #define Defog 0.000  //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
> #define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                       Vibrance settings                     /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Vibrance 0.3 //[-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                        Curves settings                      /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Curves_contrast 0.30  //[-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want
> 
> // -- Advanced curve settings --
> #define Curves_formula 7      //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                         Sepia settings                      /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
> #define GreyPower  0.11                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
> #define SepiaPower 0.58                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                       Vignette settings                     /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define VignetteRadius 1.00   //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
> #define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
> #define VignetteSlope 8       //[1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
> #define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                        Dither settings                      /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> //No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.
> 
> //Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
> //This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.
> 
> /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
> /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
> '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define splitscreen_mode 1  //[1|2|3|4|5]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal
> 
> 25/50/25 split
> 
> i tried to lower the lumasharpen and the smaa aa already.






turn off smaa.

also changing #define sharp_clamp to 0.030 should help alot


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Isn't Wasteland 2 DX9?


It was DX9 and DX11, I tried everything on both modes and now they removed DX11 since it adds nothing but problems. So yeah it's DX9 now.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It was DX9 and DX11, I tried everything on both modes and now they removed DX11 since it adds nothing but problems. So yeah it's DX9 now.


Try copying d3d9.dll and injector.ini next to the game's exe, and put everything else in the game's main folder. Basically, treat it like Stalker:CS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try copying d3d9.dll and injector.ini next to the game's exe, and put everything else in the game's main folder. Basically, treat it like Stalker:CS.


Wasteland 2 is a bit different. The exe is in the main folder. I did some tinkering around based on that concept, no luck though. It's a shame that using the custom resolution downsampling method doesn't even work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wasteland 2 is a bit different. The exe is in the main folder. However there's a folder in the main folder called WL2_Data, so I might try putting everything in there except for d3d9.dll and injector.ini which I'll put next to the exe.


Interesting. Did some searching, and according to a post on the Steam forums, you need the dll and ini in the main folder, and everything else in the "build" folder.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Interesting. Did some searching, and according to a post on the Steam forums, you need the dll and ini in the main folder, and everything else in the "build" folder.


I did read that SweetFX and other injectors worked during early access stage. I don't have a build folder, though I'm not sure if it's because the structure changed at release or because I have the GOG version opposed to the Steam version.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I did read that SweetFX and other injectors worked during early access stage. I don't have a build folder, though I'm not sure if it's because the structure changed at release or because I have the GOG version opposed to the Steam version.


Is SweetFX generating a log file? If so, what does it say?


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah but I actually got it working, thanks for the responses. It works with all the files in the main folder, which is what I tried before patch 1. Maybe I just never noticed, the sharpening is highly ineffective. Enabled monochrome to make sure it works and it does. All we need GeDoSaTo support...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but I actually got it working, thanks for the responses. It works with all the files in the main folder, which is what I tried before patch 1. Maybe I just never noticed, the sharpening is highly ineffective. Enabled monochrome to make sure it works and it does. All we need GeDoSaTo support...


Glad to hear it.

My build of GeDoSaTo (version 0.13.1448) has a Wasteland 2 profile (GeDoSaTo\config\WL2), so it must have been working at some point.


----------



## Nokmond

I'm getting a lot of jaggies on Assetto Corsa, I've turned aa off in game and used the injector but still pretty jaggy.

Has anyone any good settings or advice?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokmond*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of jaggies on Assetto Corsa, I've turned aa off in game and used the injector but still pretty jaggy.
> 
> Has anyone any good settings or advice?


Could you post before/after screenshots of what the game looks with your current settings?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokmond*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of jaggies on Assetto Corsa, I've turned aa off in game and used the injector but still pretty jaggy.
> 
> Has anyone any good settings or advice?


In-game uses MSAA or CSAA, which will look better than these injectors. Stick to in-game and maybe use some downsampling in addition. I don't know if GeDoSaTo works, but you could use the custom resolution method with NVIDIA.


----------



## nasmith2000

TFL Replica, the sweetfx+efx combo (for 64 bit games) you directed me too for NBA 2K15 works great. I shared my sweetfx settings on NLCS, basketball game forum http://forums.nba-live.com/viewtopic.php?f=159&t=96705 (I give you props in the OP!)

Some Win 8.1 users are running into the same issue, highlighted in the dxgi.log below. in all cases log.log looks good. I have asked everyone to: 1) make sure no background programs are running (precision, afterburner, fraps, rivatuner, etc); 2) re-install directx; 3) uninstall latest geforce experience (it's apparently causing some issues with sweetfx for some folks). The problem persists.

anyway, I'm hoping you might have some ideas on what the prob could be. here's the dxgi.log, please see area in bold:

2014-10-13 06:54:42 | INFO | GENERAL | Initializing Crosires "eFX" Version 2.0.0.0 ...
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "dxgi" hooks from file "G:/Games\steamapps\common\NBA2K15\bonk.dll" ...
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | WARN | HOOK | The Procedure Entry Point "CreateDXGIFactory2" could not be located in "G:\Games\steamapps\common\NBA2K15\bonk.dll"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "kernel32" hooks from handle "00007FFB75DA0000" ...
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "CreateDXGIFactory1"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "d3d11" hooks from file "d3d11.dll" ...
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain"
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | WARN | EFFECT | Low resolution. Skipping ...
2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGISwapChain->GetDevice"
2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "DINPUT8" hooks from file "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DINPUT8.dll" ...
2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "DirectInput8Create"
2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDirectInput8A->CreateDevice"
*2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "XINPUT1_3" hooks from file "XINPUT1_3.dll" ...
2014-10-13 06:54:50 | FATAL | GENERAL | An unhandled exception occured:*

ExceptionCode 0
ExceptionAddress 00007FFB7343557B

many thanks in advance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> TFL Replica, the sweetfx+efx combo (for 64 bit games) you directed me too for NBA 2K15 works great. I shared my sweetfx settings on NLCS, basketball game forum http://forums.nba-live.com/viewtopic.php?f=159&t=96705 (I give you props in the OP!)
> 
> Some Win 8.1 users are running into the same issue, highlighted in the dxgi.log below. in all cases log.log looks good. I have asked everyone to: 1) make sure no background programs are running (precision, afterburner, fraps, rivatuner, etc); 2) re-install directx; 3) uninstall latest geforce experience (it's apparently causing some issues with sweetfx for some folks). The problem persists.
> 
> anyway, I'm hoping you might have some ideas on what the prob could be. here's the dxgi.log, please see area in bold:
> 
> 2014-10-13 06:54:42 | INFO | GENERAL | Initializing Crosires "eFX" Version 2.0.0.0 ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "dxgi" hooks from file "G:/Games\steamapps\common\NBA2K15\bonk.dll" ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | WARN | HOOK | The Procedure Entry Point "CreateDXGIFactory2" could not be located in "G:\Games\steamapps\common\NBA2K15\bonk.dll"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "kernel32" hooks from handle "00007FFB75DA0000" ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "CreateDXGIFactory1"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "d3d11" hooks from file "d3d11.dll" ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDeviceAndSwapChain"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | WARN | EFFECT | Low resolution. Skipping ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:46 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGISwapChain->GetDevice"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "DINPUT8" hooks from file "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DINPUT8.dll" ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "DirectInput8Create"
> 2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDirectInput8A->CreateDevice"
> *2014-10-13 06:54:47 | INFO | HOOK | Installing "XINPUT1_3" hooks from file "XINPUT1_3.dll" ...
> 2014-10-13 06:54:50 | FATAL | GENERAL | An unhandled exception occured:*
> 
> ExceptionCode 0
> ExceptionAddress 00007FFB7343557B
> 
> many thanks in advance.


Reinstalling DirectX usually fixes XINPUT errors (I see that you've already mentioned that). They could also try temporarily closing any third party mouse/keyboard/gamepad utilities, or really anything unnecessary running in the background.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Reinstalling DirectX usually fixes XINPUT errors (I see that you've already mentioned that). They could also try temporarily closing any third party mouse/keyboard/gamepad utilities, or really anything unnecessary running in the background.


big thanks. will suggest these things.


----------



## Saq

Hi all, got a little issue I bumped into today. I'm trying to do 7680x4320 screenshots in Fallout 3 with GeDo, but every time I do the game keeps on crashing. Is there a way to make the screenshots save in jpeg instead of png? I would really like my screenshots to save so I may post them to the screenshot thread.

I also have all the GeDo features turned off to maintain a good framerate. Does one of those features need to be on to make the screenshots save easier?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Hi all, got a little issue I bumped into today. I'm trying to do 7680x4320 screenshots in Fallout 3 with GeDo, but every time I do the game keeps on crashing. Is there a way to make the screenshots save in jpeg instead of png? I would really like my screenshots to save so I may post them to the screenshot thread.
> 
> I also have all the GeDo features turned off to maintain a good framerate. Does one of those features need to be on to make the screenshots save easier?


Which type of screenshot capture are you using? Use takeFullScreenshot if you want them to be full resolution, and takeScreenshot if you want the downsampled result. Avoid using the game's built-in screenshot capture function.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which type of screenshot capture are you using? Use takeFullScreenshot if you want them to be full resolution, and takeScreenshot if you want the downsampled result. Avoid using the game's built-in screenshot capture function.


I'm using / which is what it is default bound to for the downsampled screenshot. But when it is finished saving to its supposed path location, the screenshot isn't turning up for some reason.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I'm using / which is what it is default bound to for the downsampled screenshot. But when it is finished saving to its supposed path location, the screenshot isn't turning up for some reason.


You should see a message pop up in the top of the screen telling you that the screenshot was successful. If you see nothing, the keybinding may be disabled. If that's the case, editing keybindings and remove the "#" next to the screenshot function.

If that doesn't work, try adding this line to your Fallout 3 profile:

maxScreenshotParallelism = -1

This is a slower workaround mode that saves screenshots in the BMP format.


----------



## Saq

Wait, I think I may have found the issue, GeDoSaTo doesn't add no SweetFX files or dll's right? I think I might have to delete those out of my Fallout 3 folder. Anything could be the issue at this point.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Wait, I think I may have found the issue, GeDoSaTo doesn't add no SweetFX files or dll's right? I think I might have to delete those out of my Fallout 3 folder. Anything could be the issue at this point.


Yeah, GeDoSaTo has built-in SweetFX, so having that separately installed in the game folder could cause issues.


----------



## nasmith2000

TFL, a handful of Win 8.1 users are having issues with the efx+sweetfx combo for 64 bit games you found for me, while it works fine for me and most others. i had one such user run a trace log, and it differs from mine in some key areas. I'm hoping this presents a lead, as we have literally tried everything else we could think of (re-install dx11, change drivers, stop unneeded processes, disable anti virus, re-install game, install various microsoft c++ redist's, etc, and still get CTD's with this combo. lucky, this has effected only a handful of win 8.1 user.

here are the parts of the log that are different (below). Notice the bolded areas... Do you have any idea what could be causing the differences, and if it's important?:

my log (sweetfx+efx combo works fine):

2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Using Feature Level "b000"
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11Device" Proxy
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11DeviceContext" Proxy
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain"
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Parameters:

pDevice 0000000011155FB0
pDesc 0000000010CDF3F0
BufferDesc
*Width 2560
Height 1440*
RefreshRate
Numerator 59951
Denominator 1000
Format 28
ScanlineOrdering 1
Scaling 0
SampleDesc
Count 1
Quality 0
BufferUsage 48
BufferCount 3
OutputWindow 00000000000204BE
Windowed 1
SwapEffect 0
Flags 2
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_NONPREROTATED 0
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_ALLOW_MODE_SWITCH 1
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_GDI_COMPATIBLE 0
ppSwapChain 0000000005C815C0

2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11Device" Proxy
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11DeviceContext" Proxy
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "IDXGISwapChain" Proxy
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | PROXY | Created driver "률ᄣ"
*2014-10-18 05:31:23 | INFO | HOOK | Installing message hook for window "00000000000204BE" ...
2014-10-18 05:31:23 | TRACE | MENU | Initializing TweakBar using driver "D3D11-0000000011155FB0" ...
2014-10-18 05:31:24 | TRACE | EFFECT | Initializing Effect Manager for driver "D3D11-0000000011155FB0" (Direct3D11) ...
2014-10-18 05:31:24 | TRACE | EFFECT | Reloading all effects for driver "D3D11-0000000011155FB0" ...*
2014-10-18 05:31:24 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGISwapChain->GetDevice"
2014-10-18 05:31:24 | TRACE | PROXY | Paramters:

The other guy's log (sweetfx+efx combo causing crash to desktop):

2014-10-18 02:16:08 | TRACE | PROXY | Using Feature Level "b000"
2014-10-18 02:16:08 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11Device" Proxy
2014-10-18 02:16:08 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11DeviceContext" Proxy
2014-10-18 02:16:08 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "D3D11CreateDevice"
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGIFactory->CreateSwapChain"
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Parameters:

pDevice 0000000010E8A960
pDesc 0000000010A3F820
BufferDesc
*Width 0
Height 0*
RefreshRate
Numerator 60000
Denominator 1001
Format 28
ScanlineOrdering 1
Scaling 0
SampleDesc
Count 1
Quality 0
BufferUsage 48
BufferCount 3
OutputWindow 0000000000091834
Windowed 1
SwapEffect 0
Flags 2
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_NONPREROTATED 0
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_ALLOW_MODE_SWITCH 1
DXGI_SWAP_CHAIN_FLAG_GDI_COMPATIBLE 0
ppSwapChain 00000000047865C0

2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11Device" Proxy
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "ID3D11DeviceContext" Proxy
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Created "IDXGISwapChain" Proxy
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Created driver "괰ᐢ"
*2014-10-18 02:16:09 | WARN | EFFECT | Low resolution. Skipping ...*
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | INFO | PROXY | Redirecting "IDXGISwapChain->GetDevice"
2014-10-18 02:16:09 | TRACE | PROXY | Paramters:


----------



## TFL Replica

Are you both running the exact same drivers?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are you both running the exact same drivers?


Yes I can confirm we are both using same driver. While this same prob seems to be affecting a handful of folks, I did learn that the guy I'm troubleshooting for has a 780 ti and is using a plasma TV for his monitor (via Hdmi).


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Yes I can confirm we are both using same driver. While this same prob seems to be affecting a handful of folks, I did learn that the guy I'm troubleshooting for has a 780 ti and is using a plasma TV for his monitor (via Hdmi).


turned out to be steam overlay!! didn't occur to me because i've had it disabled for years.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> turned out to be steam overlay!! didn't occur to me because i've had it disabled for years.


Awesome.









That should always be the first thing people disable.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should always be the first thing people disable.


for sure. i think i disabled overlay within 12 seconds of downloading steam for the first time.


----------



## TFL Replica

New GeDoSaTo version fixes issues with Wasteland (and other recent Unity games). Read about it *here*.


----------



## TFL Replica

*Borderlands the Pre-Sequel Downsampling and SMAA with GeDoSaTo*

No AA versus SMAA Quality 4

 

1920x1080 (no downsampling)

No AA|SMAA

 

2560x1440->1920x1080 Downsampling

No AA|SMAA

 

3200x1800->1920x1080 Downsampling

No AA|SMAA



3840x2160->1920x1080 Downsampling

No AA|SMAA



5120x2880 -> 1920x1080 Downsampling

No AA|SMAA


----------



## gtarmanrob

got a link to that config Replica? loving it so far


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> got a link to that config Replica? loving it so far


 BorderlandsPreSequel.zip 18k .zip file


Currently lacks HUD-less post processing. I will upload a new version when I figure out the hash.

Extract to your GeDoSaTo\config\ folder, then go to user whitelist and add the following line:

BorderlandsPreSequel || Borderlands The Presequel

Postprocessing (which is basically an extended SweetFX suite) is not enabled by default. To enable it, edit the included GeDoSaTo.ini and remove the "#" next to "#enablePostprocessing". You can modify the included post.fx file to change postprocessing settings (or use the GUI). For example, if you play Claptrap, you might enjoy playing with film grain enabled for realism/roleplaying purposes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Didn't actually take me too long to find the right hash. It's 13dcae93. You can ignore my previous upload and download this version instead. Now you can take HUD-less screenshots, toggle the game's HUD, and use post processing without affecting the HUD.

GeDoSaTo-BorderlandsPreSequel.zip 18k .zip file


Here are some regular 1080p screenshots showing default, HUD-less, and post processing (Sin City shader, to clearly demonstrate that it doesn't mess up the HUD).


----------



## Shadow of Death

@TFL Replica - Well, that Pre Sequel config got me to join so I could grab it. Unfortunately I just don't have the horsepower to use it properly. I CAN downsample from 3840x2160 to 1920x1080, but the framerate suffers a bit too much (around the 40's, with drops, and that's in Concordia). Still, thanks for sharing that.

BTW: Found loot, when looked at directly, has a black box beneath it? I don't think that's supposed to happen?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Death*
> 
> @TFL Replica - Well, that Pre Sequel config got me to join so I could grab it. Unfortunately I just don't have the horsepower to use it properly. I CAN downsample from 3840x2160 to 1920x1080, but the framerate suffers a bit too much (around the 40's, with drops, and that's in Concordia). Still, thanks for sharing that.
> 
> BTW: Found loot, when looked at directly, has a black box beneath it? I don't think that's supposed to happen?


What are your PC specs? Try temporarily disabling Ambient Occlusion in the game's settings. It may be causing those visual glitches, and disabling will provide a significant performance boost. Also, try downsampling from 2560x1440 instead of 3840x2160. To add that resolution, paste the following line in your gedosato.ini.

renderResolution [email protected]

Edit: The black rectangles are caused by post processing. I'll see if I can find a way to fix it. In the meantime, disable post processing.

enablePostprocessing false


----------



## TFL Replica

Found a different hash that fixes the black rectangle around items issue. Ingame FXAA must be enabled for it to work, so use one of the previous configs, if you'd rather use SMAA.

GeDoSaTo-BorderlandsPreSequel-v2.zip 20k .zip file


----------



## Shadow of Death

@TFL Replica - I just put my PC specs together on the site, so you can check my sig. I might try again with the lower end settings tomorrow.


----------



## ticchi

Hi I hope you can help me. I'm trying to put Bolotaur's sweetFX 1.5 in Syalker Clear sky but RadeonPro or other tools don't work for this game.In the sweetFX info I read this:

** Stalker: Clear Sky and Stalker: Call of Pripyat **
Install SweetFX to the main Stalker folder but move the dlls and injector.ini to the bin folder

The problem is that in Bolotaur's sweetFX there isn't injector.ini! How can I do? And I can set the toogle key for put sweetfx on or off during game? Thank you.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Hi I hope you can help me. I'm trying to put Bolotaur's sweetFX 1.5 in Syalker Clear sky but RadeonPro or other tools don't work for this game.In the sweetFX info I read this:
> 
> ** Stalker: Clear Sky and Stalker: Call of Pripyat **
> Install SweetFX to the main Stalker folder but move the dlls and injector.ini to the bin folder
> 
> The problem is that in Bolotaur's sweetFX there isn't injector.ini! How can I do? And I can set the toogle key for put sweetfx on or off during game? Thank you.


Try putting the dlls in the bin folder, and everything else in the main folder.

You can change the toggle key by editing SweetFX_settings.txt. There's a section called "key settings" near the end of the settings file.


----------



## ticchi

I have windows 8.1


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> I have windows 8.1


Then you have 3 options:

A) Switch to DX9 rendering in the game.

B) Try your luck with one of the EFX+SweetFX bundles that are floating around.

C) Wait for ReShade open beta.


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Then you have 3 options:
> 
> A) Switch to DX9 rendering in the game.
> B) Try your luck with one of the EFX+SweetFX bundles that are floating around.
> C) Wait for ReShade open beta.


Thank you.
where can I download EFX+SweetFX ? Are they easy to use? Is there a tutorial?
and how can I switch to DX9?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Thank you.
> where can I download EFX+SweetFX ? Are they easy to use? Is there a tutorial?
> and how can I switch to DX9?


A EFX+SweetFX bundle is available for download here. Unfortunately, there is no support, as it is no longer being developed.

If I'm not mistaken, Clear Sky has two "full dynamic lighting" settings, one for DX10, and one for DX9. Check the ingame graphics settings (be sure to restart the game afterwards).


----------



## ticchi

So, i put every file of bolotaur sweetfx where is the executable and I had a black screen. File log finally has created and this is the report:
[00:49:07] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1024, height: 768)
[00:49:07] Unable to load 'FXAA_DX9.fx': ..\..\SweetFX_settings.txt(49,33): warning X1519: 'FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET' : macro redefinition
FXAA.h(1001,33): error X3004: undeclared identifier 'FXAA_QUALITY__P0'

What does it mean?

I used this preset:
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2328/, they write:
Use Split SweetFX install!
SweetFX installation directory:
D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\
Split install Folder(d3d9.dll,dxgi.dll+injector):
D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin
GAME CRASH WITHOUT SPLIT INST.!

I tried to use Configurator with SweetFX 1.5.1 and in game settings I enabled Split SweetFx install but when I launched the game this appears: "I cannot open file "fsgame.ltx". Check you working folder.

How can I do?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> So, i put every file of bolotaur sweetfx where is the executable and I had a black screen. File log finally has created and this is the report:
> [00:49:07] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1024, height: 768)
> [00:49:07] Unable to load 'FXAA_DX9.fx': ..\..\SweetFX_settings.txt(49,33): warning X1519: 'FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET' : macro redefinition
> FXAA.h(1001,33): error X3004: undeclared identifier 'FXAA_QUALITY__P0'
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> I used this preset:
> http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2328/, they write:
> Use Split SweetFX install!
> SweetFX installation directory:
> D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\
> Split install Folder(d3d9.dll,dxgi.dll+injector):
> D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky\bin
> GAME CRASH WITHOUT SPLIT INST.!
> 
> I tried to use Configurator with SweetFX 1.5.1 and in game settings I enabled Split SweetFx install but when I launched the game this appears: "I cannot open file "fsgame.ltx". Check you working folder.
> 
> How can I do?


Edit your shortcut and change the "start in" property to the game's root folder (in your case that would be "D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky").


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Edit your shortcut and change the "start in" property to the game's root folder (in your case that would be "D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\STALKER Clear Sky").


my games folder is this:
C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky"


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> my games folder is this:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky"


Right click on the game's shortcut, go to properties, and paste "C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky" (including the quotes) in the "start in" field.


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Right click on the game's shortcut, go to properties, and paste "C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky" (including the quotes) in the "start in" field.


It's already done.

file log reported this:

[10:36:34] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1024, height: 768)
[10:36:34] Failed to load 'C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\SweetFX\Shaders\FXAA_DX9.fx'... Are you sure the file is at the right location ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> It's already done.
> 
> file log reported this:
> 
> [10:36:34] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1024, height: 768)
> [10:36:34] Failed to load 'C:\Program Files (x86)\GSC Game World\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky\bin\SweetFX\Shaders\FXAA_DX9.fx'... Are you sure the file is at the right location ?


It's looking for the SweetFX folder in your bin folder. Copy it there if you haven't already.


----------



## ticchi

nothing works, I renounce







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's looking for the SweetFX folder in your bin folder. Copy it there if you haven't already.


daoesn't work, every time: cannot open fsgame.ltx.check you working folder


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> nothing works, I renounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daoesn't work, every time: cannot open fsgame.ltx.check you working folder


I googled the problem, and this is the fix according to a post on gamefaqs:

Quote:


> you have to run the game from the main folder. For that you have to make an empty .cmd file (or .bat) in the same directory as fsgame.ltx and write in it
> start bin\xrengine


----------



## ticchi

thank you very much!


----------



## TFL Replica

There's a new generic injector called GEMFX. It uses a dxgi.dll, so it's only going to work with DX11/10.1/10 games. The SweetFX shader suite is also included. You can check it out *here*.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a new generic injector called GEMFX. It uses a dxgi.dll, so it's only going to work with DX11/10.1/10 games. The SweetFX shader suite is also included. You can check it out *here*.


How its work?
Fine?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> How its work?
> Fine?


Seems to be working great. Just extract to your game's main exe folder, and run the Configurator to change settings. By default, prtscr takes screenshots, and F9 toggles the effects.

Tested it with Alien:Isolation and AC4. Now I just need to figure out what all these options do.


----------



## Artistar

Hi TFL Replica, can you tell me how to download GEMFX. I've scoured the GEMFX page and can't for the life of me, find a way to download it. Sorry if it's staring me in the face, but just can't find it!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Hi TFL Replica, can you tell me how to download GEMFX. I've scoured the GEMFX page and can't for the life of me, find a way to download it. Sorry if it's staring me in the face, but just can't find it!


It's under the 4th spoiler. The download link is the word GEMFX in bolded blue.


----------



## Artistar

Thank you.


----------



## pipes

Gedosato work with downsampling amd and pro evolution 2015?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Gedosato work with downsampling amd and pro evolution 2015?


If it's DX9 then it should work. Just add it to your user whitelist.

name-of-the-game's-main-executable || Pro Evolution Soccer 2015


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If it's DX9 then it should work. Just add it to your user whitelist.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> name-of-the-game's-main-executable || Pro Evolution Soccer 2015


Yes pes 2015 is dx9 game but gedosato no work with your setting


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Yes pes 2015 is dx9 game but gedosato no work with your setting


Make sure to omit the ".exe" part.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Make sure to omit the ".exe" part.


yes I have make this: PES2015 || Pro Evolution Soccer 2015


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> yes I have make this: PES2015 || Pro Evolution Soccer 2015


Check this out: http://www.pes-patch.com/2014/11/pes-2015-screen-resolution-tool.html


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Check this out: http://www.pes-patch.com/2014/11/pes-2015-screen-resolution-tool.html


I tried downsampling but I noticed that the memoryconsumption is equal to the normal resolution, when it should be greater


----------



## Artistar

Everything was running fine for a couple of days, then it all went pear shaped when I switched certain shaders on: it started aliasing, like I was tripping. Had to reinstall the game from scratch I was playing. Is there a way of resetting to default settings at all TFL Replica, please?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Everything was running fine for a couple of days, then it all went pear shaped when I switched certain shaders on: it started aliasing, like I was tripping. Had to reinstall the game from scratch I was playing. Is there a way of resetting to default settings at all TFL Replica, please?


You should never need to reinstall the game. You can delete dxgi.dll and completely disable it (or use the "deactivate button in the GUI). Pressing the "Load Settings" button will restore your backup config. It should reset to default if you haven't altered it by saving over it. Alternatively, you run the installer and overwrite everything again. Another option is to open the GEMFX exe (using 7z/winrar), and replace the GEMFX\Presets\current\GEMFX_settings.cfg file in your game folder.


----------



## Artistar

OK, thank you TFL Replica. I try that then.


----------



## EasyC

Trying to use that GEMFX to add SMAA to Lords of the Fallen, can't get it to work. Do I need to only have this .dll - dxgi.dll in the folder?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Trying to use that GEMFX to add SMAA to Lords of the Fallen, can't get it to work. Do I need to only have this .dll - dxgi.dll in the folder?


Are you using the latest version (1.0.3 as of now)? For DX10 and above, you need dxgi.dll, so you can safely delete d3d9.dll. Check the game folder for a GEMFX.log file.


----------



## EasyC

Hi Replica, yeah using 1.0.3. Tried it with only dxgi.dll but won't work. I can't see a log file.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Hi Replica, yeah using 1.0.3. Tried it with only dxgi.dll but won't work. I can't see a log file.


I think Lords of the Fallen is a 64bit game. Run the configurator, enable the "64bit application" checkbox, and save.


----------



## EasyC

No go man, game just crashes when I start it with 64 bit enabled. But you're right it is a 64 bit game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> No go man, game just crashes when I start it with 64 bit enabled. But you're right it is a 64 bit game.


Any sign of a GEMFX.log file being generated?

Try enabling compatibility mode as well. If that doesn't work, then it's probably a bug in GEMFX. You can report it in the author's thread.

As another option, you can try Boulotaur's injector. The default dll is 32bit, but you can replace that with a 64bit dxgi.dll from the SweetFX_x64 folder.


----------



## EasyC

Boulotaur's injector works! But yeah can't see a log file for GEMFX, quite odd. I also tried compatibility mode but still didn't work. I'll make a post in that thread you linked anyway, thanks a lot for your help Replica.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Boulotaur's injector works! But yeah can't see a log file for GEMFX, quite odd. I also tried compatibility mode but still didn't work. I'll make a post in that thread you linked anyway, thanks a lot for your help Replica.


Glad to have helped.


----------



## Agoniizing

Does gedosato not work with BF4 64 bit?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Does gedosato not work with BF4 64 bit?


Not yet. GeDoSaTo currently only supports DX9 and DX9Ex titles.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Not yet. GeDoSaTo currently only supports DX9 and DX9Ex titles.


ok thanks. I thought I was doing it wrong. Its such a great tool. It will be amazing once it supports DX11


----------



## TFL Replica

The first public beta of ReShade (0.10.0) is out! ReShade is a new injector that supports DirectX 8/9/10/11, and OpenGL, for 32 bit and 64 bit games. Windows 8.1 is also supported. You can download it *here*.

Make sure to get the ReShade+SweetFX version, as the plain ReShade version is intended to be used by shader developers. Don't forget to read the release notes, and report any bugs you encounter using the provided template.

Enjoy!


----------



## Curleyyy

I can't get SweetFX to work, at all. Currently I'm trying it for Battlefield 4 and CS:GO using the manual method ( tried the configurator and that didn't work ) with K-Putte's presets.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I can't get SweetFX to work, at all. Currently I'm trying it for Battlefield 4 and CS:GO using the manual method ( tried the configurator and that didn't work ) with K-Putte's presets.


Try some of the tips in the troubleshooting section (notably, disable any OSDs and ingame AA). Also, post the contents of your log files.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Try some of the tips in the troubleshooting section (notably, disable any OSDs and *ingame AA*). Also, post the contents of your log files.


I figured out what was causing the issue with SweetFX not working. I had to *disable Multisampling Anti-Aliasing Mode.* I hadn't read that anywhere, and if it was I must have overlooked it by mistake. Ah!! Two hours wasted trying various things haha. Oh well, at least it works now! AND IT'S FANTASTIC!! WOW!!


----------



## Curleyyy

Sorry for the double post, but I've run into two additional problems with SweetFX.



Spoiler: 1.) For me, manual mode works almost flawlessly. Its injected correctly, and toggling the default Scroll Lock button definitely shows a difference. The issue I have no is that I cant seem to change the key binds.



I've noticed that there are two places where this can be changed. In the "_injector.ini_" file that comes with SweetFX, and in the downloaded preset file from K-Putt'e.

In the "injector.ini" I have changed the following:

from this

Code:



Code:


;toggle shader keycode
key_toggle = 145 ; 145 = the SCROLL_LOCK key

;make screenshot keycode
key_screenshot = 44 ; 44 = PRINTSCREEN

;reload shader files keycode
key_reload = 19 ; 19 = the PAUSE key

Which is now displayed as this:

Code:



Code:


;toggle shader keycode
key_toggle = 104 ; 104 = NUMPAD8

;make screenshot keycode
key_screenshot = 105 ; 105 = NUMPAD9

;reload shader files keycode
key_reload = 103 ; 103 = NUMPAD7

That doesn't seem to make a difference when I load the game up. Scroll Lock is still the default key.

In the downloaded preset file, at the bottom of the file you have the following:

Code:



Code:


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  Key settings                               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// This is the section where you can define your own key mapping
// See the following URL to find out what keycode a key has:
// http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes

// key_toggle_sweetfx = 45 ; 45 = Einfg
// key_screenshot     = 35 ; 35 = Ende->
// key_reload_sweetfx = 46 ; 46 = Entf

Which I have changed to this:

Code:



Code:


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  Key settings                               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// This is the section where you can define your own key mapping
// See the following URL to find out what keycode a key has:
// http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes

// key_toggle_sweetfx = 104 ; 104 = NUMPAD8
// key_screenshot     = 105 ; 105 = NUMPAD9
// key_reload_sweetfx = 103 ; 103 = NUMPAD7

Which doesn't seem to work either. So I decided to remove the forward slashes, which also doesn't work:

Code:



Code:


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  Key settings                               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// This is the section where you can define your own key mapping
// See the following URL to find out what keycode a key has:
// http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articles/15/javascript-char-codes-key-codes

key_toggle_sweetfx = 104 ; 104 = NUMPAD8
key_screenshot     = 105 ; 105 = NUMPAD9
key_reload_sweetfx = 103 ; 103 = NUMPAD7





EDIT: Scratch all that. Turns out I needed to edit the "injector.ini" file that's inside the bin folder, not the main directory...


----------



## Aleckazee

Is there a trick to get GTA iv working with this? I've managed to install SweetFX injector by boulotaur2024 on tribes: acend and titanfall, pretty happy with the results but I'm still tweaking







. But yeh, it doesn't seem to work with (steam version) GTA IV. I've tried googling it but all that came up was the troubleshooting guide which I've followed. It just gives me a black screen on launch, not responding.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Is there a trick to get GTA iv working with this? I've managed to install SweetFX injector by boulotaur2024 on tribes: acend and titanfall, pretty happy with the results but I'm still tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeh, it doesn't seem to work with (steam version) GTA IV. I've tried googling it but all that came up was the troubleshooting guide which I've followed. It just gives me a black screen on launch, not responding.


There should be a "log.log" file in the same folder you installed SweetFX in.


----------



## Curleyyy

isn't tribes dead as anything and the developers left it for nothing


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There should be a "log.log" file in the same folder you installed SweetFX in.


this is all it says;
full path: E:\Steam\steamapps\common\Grand Theft Auto IV\GTAIV\
redirecting CreateDevice
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> isn't tribes dead as anything and the developers left it for nothing


There's still a few servers up and I like it so idk haha and it runs well. I only just recently discovered it tbh


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> this is all it says;
> full path: E:\Steam\steamapps\common\Grand Theft Auto IV\GTAIV\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> redirecting device->Reset
> initialising shader environment


This was with BT's Injector, right? Have you tried regular SweetFX?


----------



## Aleckazee

just tried and it doesn't work either. Do I need to do anything with the dll files in the SweetFX folder?

EDIT: I just extracted all the files to where GTA is installed


----------



## davcc22

any one got some hints on how to get eurotruck sim 2 working with sweet fx as it is the steam version


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> just tried and it doesn't work either. Do I need to do anything with the dll files in the SweetFX folder?
> 
> EDIT: I just extracted all the files to where GTA is installed


If your version of the game is 64bit, that could be the issue.


----------



## Aleckazee

I think it is, how do I check? There must be a way tho because I've seen vids on youtube.
I thought BTs injector was compatible with 64bit games?

EDIT: hahaaim so stupid! got it working now


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> any one got some hints on how to get eurotruck sim 2 working with sweet fx as it is the steam version


That's a DX11 game and you're on Windows 8.1, if I'm not mistaken. Try the recently released ReShade+SweetFX beta. Details are in this post.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That's a DX11 game and you're on Windows 8.1, if I'm not mistaken. Try the recently released ReShade+SweetFX beta. Details are in this post.


I'll try that than and you guessed right I'm on 8.1 haha I just wish amd would buy out gedoso and put it in the driver sweet or raptor


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone managed to get The Witcher 2 - Enhanced Edition to work with RadeonPro/SweetFX combo on Windows 8.1??? I can't get it to work with neither 32bit nor 64bit SweetFX .dll's. I'd love to be able to apply LumaSharpen to this game, but I don't know how to make it work! Any ideas? My RadeonPro + SweetFX is setup perfectly and many games work perfectly with it, but not Witcher 2...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get The Witcher 2 - Enhanced Edition to work with RadeonPro/SweetFX combo on Windows 8.1??? I can't get it to work with neither 32bit nor 64bit SweetFX .dll's. I'd love to be able to apply LumaSharpen to this game, but I don't know how to make it work! Any ideas? My RadeonPro + SweetFX is setup perfectly and many games work perfectly with it, but not Witcher 2...


The Witcher 2 - EE is DX9 and 32bit. I have it set up in GeDoSaTo, but I have also tested it with vanilla SweetFX (1.5.1), GEMFX, and ReShade+SweetFX. All of the aforementioned options support LumaSharpen. In the case of GeDoSaTo, add the following line to the Witcher 2 profile:

enablePostprocessing true

After that you can either modify the global post processing settings, or create a separate file for TW2.

For the others, install everything to the "The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition\bin" folder.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeepee! Witcher 2 works with ReShade! Dragon Age - Inquisition does not though... it just crashes upon select the .exe, but its no biggie!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeepee! Witcher 2 works with ReShade! Dragon Age - Inquisition does not though... it just crashes upon select the .exe, but its no biggie!


DA:I is listed among the titles that are known to work, so it might be an issue with the current beta's autodetection. Try a manual installation. Extract everything except for ReShade32.dll, and rename ReShade64.dll to dxgi.dll. Any feedback you can provide the developers would be greatly appreciated by them.


----------



## MonarchX

Ahhh!! Awesome! War Thunder works with RadeonPro, but not ReShade, just FYI. I really hope development goes on as SweetFX has become a major program for gamers to use to improve game graphics!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Ahhh!! Awesome! War Thunder works with RadeonPro, but not ReShade, just FYI. I really hope development goes on as SweetFX has become a major program for gamers to use to improve game graphics!


War Thunder is also listed as working. See the compatibility section in this post.


----------



## MonarchX

Oh boy! Stupid me!

I can't get Deus Ex - HR to work with LumaSharpen @ normal settings/values. I mean it works, but I have to crank it up REAL high. Could it be due to it battling DSR? I use DSR to run the game @ 4K downsampling to 1080p and even when I set strength of LumaSharpen to 1.00 (top setting) and the amount of LumaSharpen to 0.045 (bottom setting), I can't see ANY difference when I use Toggle On & Off button (Scroll Lock). If max-out the settings (set strength to 3.00 and amount to 1.00), then I can see a difference for sure, but nowhere near as strong as it would be without DSR. Are there any guidelines to what settings to use for LumaSharpen when DSR is enabled? The two settings offset each other in a very good way. DSR not only corrects downsampling issues with possible banding & shadows, but it also acts as a form of AA. Negative side of DSR is that its too blurry, but LumaSharpen can be used to offset the blur with sharpness without adding any extra aliasing. SweetFX ReadMe and several guides I was reading kept stating that LumaSharpen adds aliasing, but I think that even if it does so, it does it to a very minor degree.

PPAA + LumaSharpen is God-sent gift, especially for 2x/4x TXAA. AC4 - Black Flag, AC5 - Unity, Far Cry 3 & 4, Watch Dogs, and practically all other TXAA-using games look fabulous with LumaSharpen strength of 0.90 (bop setting) and amount of 0.045 (bottom setting), producing almost 0 aliasing without being blurry when both are combined. Games that do not use PPAA or only SMAA do not need such high strength and amount settings since they do not have any blur. Default settings of 0.65 and 0.035 works best for them.

Deus Ex - HR seems like an exception because even Dragon Age - Inquisition, which I got to work exactly as you suggested, that I use with DSR (1440p to 1080p downsampling), and SMAA, only needs LumaSharpen strength of 0.85 (bop setting) and amount of 0.040 (bottom setting) to get the sharpness effect without looking overly processed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh boy! Stupid me!
> 
> I can't get Deus Ex - HR to work with LumaSharpen @ normal settings/values. I mean it works, but I have to crank it up REAL high. Could it be due to it battling DSR? I use DSR to run the game @ 4K downsampling to 1080p and even when I set strength of LumaSharpen to 1.00 (top setting) and the amount of LumaSharpen to 0.045 (bottom setting), I can't see ANY difference when I use Toggle On & Off button (Scroll Lock). If max-out the settings (set strength to 3.00 and amount to 1.00), then I can see a difference for sure, but nowhere near as strong as it would be without DSR. Are there any guidelines to what settings to use for LumaSharpen when DSR is enabled? The two settings offset each other in a very good way. DSR not only corrects downsampling issues with possible banding & shadows, but it also acts as a form of AA. Negative side of DSR is that its too blurry, but LumaSharpen can be used to offset the blur with sharpness without adding any extra aliasing. SweetFX ReadMe and several guides I was reading kept stating that LumaSharpen adds aliasing, but I think that even if it does so, it does it to a very minor degree.
> 
> PPAA + LumaSharpen is God-sent gift, especially for 2x/4x TXAA. AC4 - Black Flag, AC5 - Unity, Far Cry 3 & 4, Watch Dogs, and practically all other TXAA-using games look fabulous with LumaSharpen strength of 0.90 (bop setting) and amount of 0.045 (bottom setting), producing almost 0 aliasing without being blurry when both are combined. Games that do not use PPAA or only SMAA do not need such high strength and amount settings since they do not have any blur. Default settings of 0.65 and 0.035 works best for them.
> 
> Deus Ex - HR seems like an exception because even Dragon Age - Inquisition, which I got to work exactly as you suggested, that I use with DSR (1440p to 1080p downsampling), and SMAA, only needs LumaSharpen strength of 0.85 (bop setting) and amount of 0.040 (bottom setting) to get the sharpness effect without looking overly processed.


Try lowering the DSR Smoothness setting from the Nvidia control panel. Downsampling (and the Gaussian filter included in DSR) tend to counteract sharpening. Deus Ex - HR uses a combination of bright textures and heavy post processing to produce a very clean and futuristic look. That would make it even harder to notice sharpening, even without DSR.


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks for the advice! There is one more thing that I am not sure about: using SMAA and MSAA. If you type that into Google you will come up with links to some guides that provide evidence MSAA + SMAA is a bad combination as it produces more aliasing that it removes. FXAA + SMAA is fine, but not SMAA + MSAA. Is there any merit to this?

Also, is SweetFX FXAA higher quality that in most games? Meaning, would it make sense to enable FXAA in both - SweetFX AND the in-game options? Or would it make more sense just to use SweetFX FXAA (if its of higher quality)? What are good SweetFX FXAA settings? SMAA seems simple, but aside from selecting quality value 9 for top-most settings under FXAA in SweetFX, I don't know what values to use.

What about nVidia FXAA? I heard it was higher quality that regular FXAA, but there is no real way to force it other than set it to "Allowed" in nVCP or nVidia Inspector settings.

I apologize for the inquiry, but I have to set things straight in my head and set proper settings before I can actually sit down and play the game without thinking that I could tweak this and that a bit to make the game look better and not see some aliasing here and there!

P.S. In your opinion, what would be best for Dragon Age: Inquisition - 4x MSAA + FXAA vs. 4x MSAA alone vs. 4x MSAA + FXAA + LumaSharpen (to offset FXAA blur)?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! There is one more thing that I am not sure about: using SMAA and MSAA. If you type that into Google you will come up with links to some guides that provide evidence MSAA + SMAA is a bad combination as it produces more aliasing that it removes. FXAA + SMAA is fine, but not SMAA + MSAA. Is there any merit to this?


I remember testing this with Crysis (and a few other titles) way back, and finding that SMAA+MSAA resulted in better image quality (the Crysis screenshots should still be in my gallery).

I'm not surprised that some folks came to a completely different conclusion. There are also certain situations in which combined AA does little to nothing. The reasons for that can be any number of things. It may depend on the game, different SMAA settings (I never used the defaults), or even forgetting to disable sharpening. Overall, I would say that those opinions are neither 100% correct, nor without merit.

The old SweetFX was based on InjectSMAA. It could only perform LumaSharpen after the SMAA pass. This would "undo" some of the AA. Boulotaur's injector was the first to perform the SMAA pass after everything else, resulting in a significantly improved image.

One potential benefit of using SMAA/FXAA in conjunction with MSAA is that they can remove shader aliasing and transparency aliasing.

Quote:


> Also, is SweetFX FXAA higher quality that in most games? Meaning, would it make sense to enable FXAA in both - SweetFX AND the in-game options? Or would it make more sense just to use SweetFX FXAA (if its of higher quality)? What are good SweetFX FXAA settings? SMAA seems simple, but aside from selecting quality value 9 for top-most settings under FXAA in SweetFX, I don't know what values to use.


Applying two different FXAA passes in a row would not make much sense. However, it can be useful to apply FXAA to the initial image, then apply a couple of shaders, and then finally use FXAA again on the final image. This is called 2xFXAA, and is one of the options included in GEMFX.

Configuring SweetFX FXAA is actually pretty straightforward. fxaa_EdgeThreshold determines what should and should not be antialiased, fxaa_Subpix affects the strength of the antialiasing, and you can safely ignore fxaa_EdgeThresholdMin. The best method is to leave the text editor open, and continuously tab in/out of the game to adjust the settings (remember to save the settings file each time you do this).

Quote:


> What about nVidia FXAA? I heard it was higher quality that regular FXAA, but there is no real way to force it other than set it to "Allowed" in nVCP or nVidia Inspector settings.
> 
> I apologize for the inquiry, but I have to set things straight in my head and set proper settings before I can actually sit down and play the game without thinking that I could tweak this and that a bit to make the game look better and not see some aliasing here and there!


I still prefer injected FXAA, because it is user configurable, and because it allows me to take screenshots without being forced to use windowed or borderless fullscreen window mode. That said, the quality of Nvidia FXAA has improved significantly since it was first introduced (initial release was awfully blurry), and it's great for folks that don't want to tweak settings or deal with compatibility issues. I generally prefer SMAA over FXAA, unless I'm using downsampling.

Quote:


> P.S. In your opinion, what would be best for Dragon Age: Inquisition - 4x MSAA + FXAA vs. 4x MSAA alone vs. 4x MSAA + FXAA + LumaSharpen (to offset FXAA blur)?


I'll let you know when/if I get DA:I. I would definitely recommend trying 4xMFAA once that becomes available for DA:I.


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks again! Your advice is most valueable! I think I figured most of it now. I just can't figure out how to ALT+TAB without the game crashing. In this case, I am talking about DA:I, which closes as soon as press ALT+TAB. Its quite important as I look at walkthroughs once in a while and having to restart the game sucks becayse DA:I takes a while to load with its protection and all. I am forced to use my smart phone, SGS5, which isn't comfier to use than my PC.

And then back to nVidia FXAA - how can it be enabled? You can only set it to be "Allowed" in nVidia Inspector, but you cannot force it. You can select FXAA in games, but how do you make sure its using nVidia FXAA and not its own FXAA?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thanks again! Your advice is most valueable! I think I figured most of it now. I just can't figure out how to ALT+TAB without the game crashing. In this case, I am talking about DA:I, which closes as soon as press ALT+TAB. Its quite important as I look at walkthroughs once in a while and having to restart the game sucks becayse DA:I takes a while to load with its protection and all. I am forced to use my smart phone, SGS5, which isn't comfier to use than my PC.


For painless alt+tabbing, try getting to game to run in borderless fullscreen window mode. I've heard that this feature is available in the game's options, but that it also conveys a noticeable performance hit.

Quote:


> And then back to nVidia FXAA - how can it be enabled? You can only set it to be "Allowed" in nVidia Inspector, but you cannot force it. You can select FXAA in games, but how do you make sure its using nVidia FXAA and not its own FXAA?


Nvidia FXAA can be enabled from the control panel or via nvinspector. It's disallowed by default in games that have FXAA built into them. If FXAA has been set to allowed, it can be enabled via the "Antialiasing - FXAA" setting in the Nvidia control panel. The corresponding nvinspector setting is called "Toggle FXAA on or off".


----------



## MonarchX

Ahhhh!!! Now I figured it out! Thank you! So, if I want to have FXAA disabled and SMAA enabled in a game like Witcher 2, then I should select "AllowAntialias=0"
in User config file, disable it in nVidia Inspector, but then force SMAA through ReShade, correct?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Ahhhh!!! Now I figured it out! Thank you! So, if I want to have FXAA disabled and SMAA enabled in a game like Witcher 2, then I should select "AllowAntialias=0"
> in User config file, disable it in nVidia Inspector, but then force SMAA through ReShade, correct?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## MonarchX

I apologize for the repetitive inquiry on already-explained/discussed processes regarding setting up different types of AA. I was testing nVidia FXAA and boy-oh-boy it was mighty better than any in-game FXAA (set to High) out there. Its nowhere as blurry as in-game FXAA and removes way more aliasing than in-game FXAA (set to High).

I disabled in-game FXAA, then set nVidia Inspector FXAA to "Allow" and the set both Toggle options to "On". I've done that for both - general/generic/basic profile and game profile in nVidia Inspector. A bright green square appeared in the upper left corner in my games, which, AFAIK, was the Toggle indicator. Every game I tested had way less aliasing than with SMAA. It also greatly affecting the shimmering effect of aliasing (temporal aliasing?) as I moved throughout the map. I thought it was placebo, but I went back and forth between in-game FXAA alone vs. nVidia FXAA alone and the difference was there.

The biggest difference was of course when I combined ReShade SMAA and nVidia FXAA. In a game like Dragon Age: Inquisition, having 4x MSAA + ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA is a game changer, but it does require some LumaSharpen to offset the blur resulting from both- nVidia FXAA and SMAA. So, for pure nVidia FXAA, in-game FXAA should be disabled, correct? Again, I think I asked this before, so I am sorry for asking like an excited ******







, but I have to make sure!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I apologize for the repetitive inquiry on already-explained/discussed processes regarding setting up different types of AA. I was testing nVidia FXAA and boy-oh-boy it was mighty better than any in-game FXAA (set to High) out there. Its nowhere as blurry as in-game FXAA and removes way more aliasing than in-game FXAA (set to High).
> 
> I disabled in-game FXAA, then set nVidia Inspector FXAA to "Allow" and the set both Toggle options to "On". I've done that for both - general/generic/basic profile and game profile in nVidia Inspector. A bright green square appeared in the upper left corner in my games, which, AFAIK, was the Toggle indicator. Every game I tested had way less aliasing than with SMAA. It also greatly affecting the shimmering effect of aliasing (temporal aliasing?) as I moved throughout the map. I thought it was placebo, but I went back and forth between in-game FXAA alone vs. nVidia FXAA alone and the difference was there.
> 
> The biggest difference was of course when I combined ReShade SMAA and nVidia FXAA. In a game like Dragon Age: Inquisition, having 4x MSAA + ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA is a game changer, but it does require some LumaSharpen to offset the blur resulting from both- nVidia FXAA and SMAA. *So, for pure nVidia FXAA, in-game FXAA should be disabled, correct?* Again, I think I asked this before, so I am sorry for asking like an excited ******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have to make sure!


Right as rain. Driver FXAA and ingame FXAA are independent from each other.

By the way, The indicator is entirely optional, and can be safely disabled without disabling FXAA.


----------



## MonarchX

It sucks that there is no real comparison of any game's FXAA vs. today's nVidia FXAA or at least I could not find any. It would be nice to show how far is advanced. I mean it used to be a non-brainer for me - "Don't use FXAA because it blurs textures too much. Use SMAA instead." Today is became a possibility because it reduces more aliasing than SMAA without nearly as much blur. Also, I think in DA:I, ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA image does not look any different from ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA + 4x MSAA image or not different enough to bother with 4x MSAA...

As far as ReShade goes, enabling SMAA + Dither (option 2) + LumaSharpen results in lower framerate... I tested only one scene and without ReShade I got 64fps, but as soon as I pressed Scroll Lock to enable ReShade, my framerate dropped to 58fps. That is a rather significant performance drop. Which feature is likely to cause it? SMAA? Dither? LumaSharpen? All together or is there one that is likely to drain more FPS than others?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It sucks that there is no real comparison of any game's FXAA vs. today's nVidia FXAA or at least I could not find any. It would be nice to show how far is advanced. I mean it used to be a non-brainer for me - "Don't use FXAA because it blurs textures too much. Use SMAA instead." Today is became a possibility because it reduces more aliasing than SMAA without nearly as much blur. Also, I think in DA:I, ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA image does not look any different from ReShade SMAA + nVidia FXAA + 4x MSAA image or not different enough to bother with 4x MSAA...
> 
> As far as ReShade goes, enabling SMAA + Dither (option 2) + LumaSharpen results in lower framerate... I tested only one scene and without ReShade I got 64fps, but as soon as I pressed Scroll Lock to enable ReShade, my framerate dropped to 58fps. That is a rather significant performance drop. Which feature is likely to cause it? SMAA? Dither? LumaSharpen? All together or is there one that is likely to drain more FPS than others?


Dither would have the greatest performance hit, followed by LumaSharpen, and finally SMAA (assuming all are using default settings). ReShade beta has extra debugging mechanisms built into it. These will be disabled for the final release (no ETA), resulting in a performance boost. In the meantime, you could also give GEMFX a try.


----------



## MonarchX

Ohhh! Dither is quite important as it tends to remove some gradation effects in games, but other times I do not notice it at all. I am sure you already know, but Metro 2033 Redux is not working with ReShade, but RadeonPro+SweetFX does. Where is a good thread to report all these findings?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Ohhh! Dither is quite important as it tends to remove some gradation effects in games, but other times I do not notice it at all. I am sure you already know, but Metro 2033 Redux is not working with ReShade, but RadeonPro+SweetFX does. Where is a good thread to report all these findings?


ReShade has a new website: http://reshade.me/forum

It includes a troubleshooting forum.


----------



## faiyez

Is SweetFX incompatible with any known software? Since I never got it to work, I wrote it off as crapware. Now I'm thinking it might have conflicts with Dxtory or Afterburner.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> Is SweetFX incompatible with any known software? Since I never got it to work, I wrote it off as crapware. Now I'm thinking it might have conflicts with Dxtory or Afterburner.


Yes, SweetFX is potentially incompatible with any 3rd party utilities that produces an overlay. Afterburner has a "Custom Direct3D support" option in RTSS, which allows the overlay to work with SweetFX.


----------



## MonarchX

GEMFX seems nice, but I can't figure out how to enable experimental SMAA... I couldn't get PayDay 2 to work with neither RadeonPro+SweetFX bumble nor ReShade, so GEMFX was my last resort and SMAA is THE feature I was seeking because PayDay 2 shows a ton of aliasing...

You know it would be real nice if ReShade or GEMFX or GeDoSaTo whichever tool were an AIO Gamer Tool that in addition to shaders also works as Windowed Borderless Gaming utility or FullScreenizer and also can do what Flawless Widescreen can do. I'd pay $50 for such a tool as long as it would get consistent and constant support with updates to work with the latest games!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> GEMFX seems nice, but I can't figure out how to enable experimental SMAA... I couldn't get PayDay 2 to work with neither RadeonPro+SweetFX bumble nor ReShade, so GEMFX was my last resort and SMAA is THE feature I was seeking because PayDay 2 shows a ton of aliasing...
> 
> You know it would be real nice if ReShade or GEMFX or GeDoSaTo whichever tool were an AIO Gamer Tool that in addition to shaders also works as Windowed Borderless Gaming utility or FullScreenizer and also can do what Flawless Widescreen can do. I'd pay $50 for such a tool as long as it would get consistent and constant support with updates to work with the latest games!


Unfortunately, the GEMFX author has yet to implement SMAA. Give 2xFXAA + LumaSharpen a try.

GeDoSaTo is the closet thing we have to an AIO tool. It just needs DX11 support.


----------



## MonarchX

No biggie - thanks again! You mentioned MFAA for Dragon Age - Inquisition. Is it officially supported or is it working? It is not on the list of supported games AFAIK, even in 347.09 WHQL drivers....

Also, would the use of ReShade get in the way of MFAA working if SMAA is enabled in ReShade? What if it is disabled? I have re-checked the use of SMAA with 4x MSAA in Dragon Age - Inquisition, and I am not sure what I was thinking or looking at the first time, but SMAA + MSAA combination looks awful with additional aliasing, extra noise and other nasty-looking stuff.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> No biggie - thanks again! You mentioned MFAA for Dragon Age - Inquisition. Is it officially supported or is it working? It is not on the list of supported games AFAIK, even in 347.09 WHQL drivers....
> 
> Also, would the use of ReShade get in the way of MFAA working if SMAA is enabled in ReShade? What if it is disabled? I have re-checked the use of SMAA with 4x MSAA in Dragon Age - Inquisition, and I am not sure what I was thinking or looking at the first time, but SMAA + MSAA combination looks awful with additional aliasing, extra noise and other nasty-looking stuff.


As far as I know, DA:I has not been added to the MFAA whitelist yet. However, since it was one of the titles used to advertise MFAA's performance gains, I can assume that it is being worked on (along with other recent titles, such as Far Cry 4).

ReShade does not conflict with TXAA, so I doubt that it would conflict with MFAA either.

Are you getting extra shimmering with SMAA+MSAA?


----------



## MonarchX

I get a lot of extra aliasing in some places, but reduces aliasing in other places. It seems that instead of blurring the edges faintly like it normally it does, it turns them into thick "ringing"-like edges. Its like enabling high degree of Sharpness on HDTV if you know what it is. It only does it to certain edges though, so it looks quite odd, but it does it without LumaSharpen effect being enabled, when SMAA is isolated. I think it makes sense because so far you have no game developers who allowed SMAA + MSAA in options, but they do allow MSAA + FXAA, which does work together. So far I find that TXAA + LumaSharpen is the best possible solution.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

This has probably been mentioned in this thread, but its 142 pages!

So my question is about the nvidia inspector program. How the heck are you supposed to figger out what setting you need your AA on? Many of my settings for various things (including the AA) are unintelligible. Its difficult to understand what they mean or what they're actually going to do. Anyone have some kind of solution for this? Or perhaps the program will be updated at a future time to be more easily understandable?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> This has probably been mentioned in this thread, but its 142 pages!
> 
> So my question is about the nvidia inspector program. How the heck are you supposed to figger out what setting you need your AA on? Many of my settings for various things (including the AA) are unintelligible. Its difficult to understand what they mean or what they're actually going to do. Anyone have some kind of solution for this? Or perhaps the program will be updated at a future time to be more easily understandable?


There are several guides on there regarding different types of AA as there truly are many types. Took me several years of random reading to figure out most of them and even now I only understand the basics, such as:

In layman's vocabulary and simple + bad English and I am missing out on a ton of details, but I THINK I got the basics right:
*MSAA* = removes aliasing and smoothes out edges by upscaling edges to higher resolution and then back. It has very "clean" effect, having the least (close to none) effect on texture sharpness quality. It does not add texture blur. It is the most popular AA (4x MSAA @ 1080p, 2x MSAA @ 1440p), but it impacts performance moderately to say the least. It does not have an effect on alpha palette textures and transparent textures (which are "white texture edges", but please Google "alpha palette aliasing" for more info). Transparency MSAA can forced through nVidia Inspector, but does not always work. MSAA is still most popular AA for now, but games that use a lot of deferred lighting and post-processing often cannot be used with MSAA and do not have it as an option. Instead they are used with post-processing AA types, like the ones I described below.
*FXAA* = "cheap", post-processing AA that blurs textures, costs little performance-wise, and has best quality when enabled through nVidia FXAA, while keeping in-game FXAA disabled. By itself, even the best FXAA is a rather low-medium quality AA in general (my opinion). It can smooth out alpha-palette and transparent texture edges, which is why it is sometimes used in games in combination with MSAA.
*SMAA* = post-processing AA like FXAA, but does not blur textures nearly as much as FXAA. I think in most cases it provides more effect and better aliasing, but in other cases FXAA removes more jaggies @ the cost of adding more blur. SMAA has a small to moderate performance impact. Combination of MSAA and SMAA results in even more aliasing and so far no game allows that through its options. SMAA is the holy grail for games that use a lot of post-processing and alpha palette/transparent textures. There is also something called Temporal SMAA, which is SMAA that reduces aliasing shimmering during movement, but few games use it and I could never tell the difference between normal SMAA and Temporal SMAA. FXAA and SMAA can be used together for the most aliasing removal in games that do not allow MSAA.
*MLAA* = AMD version of FXAA & SMAA combination with similar properties, but AFAIK not as sharp and clean as high-quality SMAA.
*SSAA* = like MSAA, but it upscales the whole image and not just the edges. There is OGSSAA and SGSSAA, which are similar (or not?), except that OGSSAA does not blur textures, while SGSSAA does. This is the cleanest type of AA, although at times it may lead to shadow banding. It doesn't just smooth out edges, but it also improves the entire texture in most cases. Some will say that OGSSAA is the best possible AA you can get as it adds no blur at all and improves the entire image, including alpha palette textures, but some may disagree. I find that even 4x OGSSAA can leave plenty of visible jaggies in some games with a ton of alpha palette and transparent textures simply because those textures stand out that much. SSAA = SuperSampling = nVidia DSR (with Smoothness set to 0) = AMD Dynamic Resolution. SSAA is extremely costly performance-wise.
*TXAA* = MSAA with post-processing AA developed by nVidia. This is the strongest AA that includes MSAA and very high quality post-processing AA (better than FXAA + SMAA combined), but it also adds the most blur. It makes games have this "movie"-ish smoothness to them. I think it removes aliasing better than OGSSAA in many cases, but in other cases OGSSAA is superior. Its all about whether you are OK with the blur and whether you know how to offset that blur. TXAA is slightly more expensive than MSAA performance-wise.

There are more, but the ones above are the ones you should familiarize yourself with. I would NOT use the above information as the go-to guide! I suggest researching through Google. The above is just short explanation to give you a basic idea.

There is an effect in ReShade and SweetFX and GeDoSaTo and GEMFX called LumaSharpen, which sharpens the entire image extremely well and with proper settings adds no artifacts or ringing. It works wonderfully to offset blur created by FXAA, SMAA, and TXAA. TXAA + LumaSharpen = the best image I have ever seen with the lowest number of jaggies and this combination provides that perfect balance between image blur and sharpness, making it just right! TXAA + LumaSharpen > OGSSAA in many cases I came across!


----------



## MonarchX

On a different note regarding ReShade and SweetFX:

1. How can I test the effect of Dither? At times I think it does nothing at all... It should smooth out gradients...
2. There is a video rendering program called madVR that uses a very costly, but extremely effect dithering method called Error Diffusion. It works wonderfully on gradient banding eradication and greatly improved overall image quality. Can we expect Error Diffusion from ReShade at any point? It would be SO awesome, but it would require a very fast PC!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> On a different note regarding ReShade and SweetFX:
> 
> 1. How can I test the effect of Dither? At times I think it does nothing at all... It should smooth out gradients...
> 2. There is a video rendering program called madVR that uses a very costly, but extremely effect dithering method called Error Diffusion. It works wonderfully on gradient banding eradication and greatly improved overall image quality. Can we expect Error Diffusion from ReShade at any point? It would be SO awesome, but it would require a very fast PC!


1. Dither only works on other shaders applied by SweetFX/ReShade. Due to technical reasons, it cannot alter the source image.

2. ReShade merely provides a platform for shaders, so it's up to the community to come up with new cool stuff (or port existing cool stuff from elsewhere). Error diffusion sounds like it would be extremely challenging (if not impossible) to efficiently implement in HLSL.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 1. Dither only works on other shaders applied by SweetFX/ReShade. Due to technical reasons, it cannot alter the source image.
> 2. ReShade merely provides a platform for shaders, so it's up to the community to come up with new cool stuff (or port existing cool stuff from elsewhere). Error diffusion sounds like it would be extremely challenging (if not impossible) to efficiently implement in HLSL.


Oh so if I apply dither while having SMAA and LumaSharpen enabled, then it would only dither the edges? Its kind of confusing as to whether it would be helpful or not to have it enabled. Generally-speaking, random dithering exists to remove gradient banding, but I am not sure what it does in SweetFX/ReShade...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh so if I apply dither while having SMAA and LumaSharpen enabled, then it would only dither the edges? Its kind of confusing as to whether it would be helpful or not to have it enabled. Generally-speaking, random dithering exists to remove gradient banding, but I am not sure what it does in SweetFX/ReShade...


It's mainly used to eliminate the banding caused by Vignette. I haven't really noticed any of the other effects cause banding.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'd love to put together a short time lapse of some of my favorite areas in GTA IV. To do this, I need to take 150 screenshots at 1 second intervals just to create a 5 second clip. So I'm wondering if there is any software that can macro / bind the screenshot key that's apart of the SweetFX Suite? For me, in game, I just press Numpad 9 and it takes a screenshot. Other methods of getting a screenshot don't have the same colours, edges.


----------



## BrainSplatter

http://www.autohotkey.com/

can probably do that


----------



## baskinghobo

Hello guys, sorry if this has been asked before but i'm new to all this. I am thinking about using sweetfx injector because of the performance improvements mentioned in this post. Will there be any drawbacks from regular sweetfx if i use the sweetfx injector?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baskinghobo*
> 
> Hello guys, sorry if this has been asked before but i'm new to all this. I am thinking about using sweetfx injector because of the performance improvements mentioned in this post. Will there be any drawbacks from regular sweetfx if i use the sweetfx injector?


The main drawback is that it is no longer under development. Any compatibility issues will remain unfixed.


----------



## MonarchX

I really wish there a great Deus Ex: HR Director's Cut SweetFX preset that makes it properly darker. See, the big issue with all the presets is that they make SOME parts of the game look terrific, while making other parts look horrid. When you try to take into account all the scenes in the game, you end up with native SweetFX-less game. The best I could do was setting Tonemap Gamma to 1.2 to make the game look acceptable. Vanilla game is just too damn bright to even be a Deus Ex game...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I really wish there a great Deus Ex: HR Director's Cut SweetFX preset that makes it properly darker. See, the big issue with all the presets is that they make SOME parts of the game look terrific, while making other parts look horrid. When you try to take into account all the scenes in the game, you end up with native SweetFX-less game. The best I could do was setting Tonemap Gamma to 1.2 to make the game look acceptable. Vanilla game is just too damn bright to even be a Deus Ex game...


There's only so much one can do with the shaders available in SweetFX. Try MasterEffect ReBorn 1.0.302 public beta (ReShade version) by Marty McFly. It contains a lot of alternative shaders. Download link here. To install it just copy it to the same folder you installed ReShade in. You can modify the settings by editing the ReShade.fx file.


----------



## ticchi

Hi, I have a strange problem with SweetFx and Far Cry 4, I use radeonpro and Bolotaurs' version but the sweetFx works only until the main menu game, after that it disappears. One or two times it worked during the game too but I can't understand why sometimes works and sometimes not. The preset is the same and I have RTSS with custom direct 3d support set on.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Hi, I have a strange problem with SweetFx and Far Cry 4, I use radeonpro and Bolotaurs' version but the sweetFx works only until the main menu game, after that it disappears. One or two times it worked during the game too but I can't understand why sometimes works and sometimes not. The preset is the same and I have RTSS with custom direct 3d support set on.


The latest ReShade+SweetFX works with FC4. Grab the latest version here: http://reshade.me/#download

Automatic detection will fail, so you need to manually select the DX10/11 option.


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The latest ReShade+SweetFX works with FC4. Grab the latest version here: http://reshade.me/#download
> 
> Automatic detection will fail, so you need to manually select the DX10/11 option.


Thank you and how I can I manually select DX11 with radeonpro? I have never used ReShade and I wouldn't make mistakes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Thank you and how I can I manually select DX11 with radeonpro? I have never used ReShade and I wouldn't make mistakes.


RadeonPro is not needed. Just run the setup, point it to FarCry4.exe, autodetection will probably fail at this point, and then click the checkbox labeled "Direct3D 10/11".


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> RadeonPro is not needed. Just run the setup, point it to FarCry4.exe, autodetection will probably fail at this point, and then click the checkbox labeled "Direct3D 10/11".


I follow your instructions running the setup, point farCry4.exe and clicking Direct3d 10/11 but now the game doesn't start anymore! It says in itaian "Far Cry 4 ha smesso di funzionare" (=Far Cry 4 stops working). How can I do now?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> I follow your instructions running the setup, point farCry4.exe and clicking Direct3d 10/11 but now the game doesn't start anymore! It says in itaian "Far Cry 4 ha smesso di funzionare" (=Far Cry 4 stops working). How can I do now?


It's a bug. Deleting dxgi.dll from your game folder will return things to the way they were.


----------



## ticchi

After restarting my laptop and game now Reshade seems to work but I don't see any difference pressing num lk. I changed the preset with this http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2527/


----------



## ticchi

Maybe am I pressing the wrong button? In my Asus laptop I'm not sure where is Scr lk...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Maybe am I pressing the wrong button? In my Asus laptop I'm not sure where is Scr lk...


You can change the toggle key by editing ReShade_settings.txt in the SweetFX folder.


----------



## ticchi

sorry but It doesn't work. I opened ReShade_settings.txt in the SweetFX folder and I edited:

#define ReShade_ToggleKey *Num Lock* //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off

but pressing Num lock nothing changs and I have some notice as "failure..."


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> sorry but It doesn't work. I opened ReShade_settings.txt in the SweetFX folder and I edited:
> 
> #define ReShade_ToggleKey *Num Lock* //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off
> 
> but pressing Num lock nothing changs and I have some notice as "failure..."


This part of the settings file explains it:

Quote:


> Keys should be set to a Windows Virtual Keycode in either decimal, hexadecimal or its VK_ alias.


Numlock would be: VK_NUMLOCK


----------



## ticchi

Ok, but it doesn't work again, I wrote this:

#define ReShade_ToggleKey VK_NUMLOCK //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off

and at the game start I have this message:

c: Program Files (x86)\Far Cry 4\bin\sweetFx\sweetfx_settings.txt(1,1): error x3000:syntax error:invalid token

so I tried to write in this way:

#define ReShade_ToggleKey 144 //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off

but I always had the some failure message.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Ok, but it doesn't work again, I wrote this:
> 
> #define ReShade_ToggleKey VK_NUMLOCK //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off
> 
> and at the game start I have this message:
> 
> c: Program Files (x86)\Far Cry 4\bin\sweetFx\sweetfx_settings.txt(1,1): error x3000:syntax error:invalid token
> 
> so I tried to write in this way:
> 
> #define ReShade_ToggleKey 144 //Set the key that should toggle the effects On/Off
> 
> but I always had the some failure message.


The error is referring to sweetfx_settings.txt. Have you modified that in any way?


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The error is referring to sweetfx_settings.txt. Have you modified that in any way?


yes, I have substituted that file with this preset: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2527/

Did I make a mistake?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> yes, I have substituted that file with this preset: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2527/
> 
> Did I make a mistake?


Yeah, they're incompatible because the SweetFX+ReShade package does not include boulotaur's Gaussian shader. Restore the original sweetfx settings file and manually migrate the settings from that preset (sans Gaussian of course).


----------



## ticchi

I tried it,everytime I have some errors. I think I renounce


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> I tried it,everytime I have some errors. I think I renounce


Do you still get errors even with the default settings file?


----------



## ticchi

No, with with the default settings file it works and pressing Num lock now I can see that it works but with very little difference.

The problems begin when I try to substitute the preset file that I showed you before (even without gaussian) in the SweetFX_settings.txt


----------



## ticchi

Do you know a way to put the normal bolotaurs' sweetfx manually in far cry 4?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> No, with with the default settings file it works and pressing Num lock now I can see that it works but with very little difference.
> 
> The problems begin when I try to substitute the preset file that I showed you before (even without gaussian) in the SweetFX_settings.txt


There is another mismatch. Curves formula 13 is actually 23 in ReShade. Change that and it should work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Here, try this:

SweetFX_settings.txt 25k .txt file


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Here, try this:
> 
> SweetFX_settings.txt 25k .txt file


Yeah!! It works! You are a genius, thank you very much for your patience. I have some warning advices when I launch the game but it seems to work normally.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Yeah!! It works! You are a genius, thank you very much for your patience. I have some warning advices when I launch the game but it seems to work normally.


You're welcome.


----------



## ticchi

I understood why sweetFX didin't work with radeonpro in far cry 4:

I used bordless mode but we must use Fullscreen mode by main menu in game. In fullscreen mode radeonpro works normally and I have to say that the graphic is better than with ReShade. With ReShade the image is a bit too dark.


----------



## MonarchX

Something is wrong with ReShade 0.12 release. When I select both SMAA and LumaSharpen I get no LumaSharpen effect, no mater how strong of a setting I select. RadeonPro + SweetFX does work properly with SMAA and LumaSharpen enabled, which means the problem is with ReShade!

ReShade supposedly runs SMAA after LumaSharpen, so I understand it would smooth-en it, but I have used LumaSharpen in many games and many times, which made me excellent at noticing whether it works and how well it works. I tell you for a fact, SMAA + LumaSharpen in 0.12 release completely prevents LumaSharpen effect from working.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Something is wrong with ReShade 0.12 release. When I select both SMAA and LumaSharpen I get no LumaSharpen effect, no mater how strong of a setting I select. RadeonPro + SweetFX does work properly with SMAA and LumaSharpen enabled, which means the problem is with ReShade!
> 
> ReShade supposedly runs SMAA after LumaSharpen, so I understand it would smooth-en it, but I have used LumaSharpen in many games and many times, which made me excellent at noticing whether it works and how well it works. I tell you for a fact, SMAA + LumaSharpen in 0.12 release completely prevents LumaSharpen effect from working.


Sounds like a very serious bug. Be sure to report this to Crosire.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sounds like a very serious bug. Be sure to report this to Crosire.


Where can I report that?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Where can I report that?


Here: http://reshade.me/forum/troubleshooting


----------



## TFL Replica

ReShade 0.13 is out. Tested LumaSharpen+SMAA in Divinity: Original Sin, and it is working perfectly.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> ReShade 0.13 is out. Tested LumaSharpen+SMAA in Divinity: Original Sin, and it is working perfectly.


Thanks! Yes, it works well now! So far I made a massive switch from RadeonPro + SweetFX to ReSahde for ALL of my games, except for ONE - PayDay 2, which won't work with ReShade as it crashes upon launch.

MSAA + SMAA still creates very ugly edges in Dragon Age: Inquisition, but at least SMAA and LumaSharpen work perectly together! I was wondering - does it make sense to update SweetFX_Settings.txt file with each new version for each game? I know that the .DLL files are the ones being updated along the Sweet.FX file, but SweetFX_Settings.txt and ReShade_Settings.txt stay the same AFAIK and do not need to be replaced, *do they?*


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thanks! Yes, it works well now! So far I made a massive switch from RadeonPro + SweetFX to ReSahde for ALL of my games, except for ONE - PayDay 2, which won't work with ReShade as it crashes upon launch.
> 
> MSAA + SMAA still creates very ugly edges in Dragon Age: Inquisition, but at least SMAA and LumaSharpen work perectly together! I was wondering - does it make sense to update SweetFX_Settings.txt file with each new version for each game? I know that the .DLL files are the ones being updated along the Sweet.FX file, but SweetFX_Settings.txt and ReShade_Settings.txt stay the same AFAIK and do not need to be replaced, *do they?*


SweetFX_settings will probably stay the same unless there's a version change. The current bundle is "SweetFX 2.0 preview", which has remained the same since the first public release. The only recent change was a typo fix, so you can safely ignore that. Reshade_settings may change at any given time. Best to check the date modified on both files, or keep an eye on the changelog.


----------



## ticchi

Is better ReShade or normal SweetFx?


----------



## MonarchX

PayDay 2 still does not work with ReShade, which causes it to crash upon launch. Another game simply cannot be hooked with ReShade, no matter what, is Wargame: Red Dragon. It is DirectX 11, but renaming either of ReShade DLL.s into DXGI or D3D9 does not result in any changes. The ReShade welcome screen and text in the center and upper left corner never appears. This game does not have any kind of special launcher, just one single .exe file that loads the game directly. It is capable of 3 API's - DirectX 11, DirectX 9, and OpenGL (Beta stage). I tried ReShade for each one, but no hook would work for this game!

Also, Shadow Warrior is another game, where SMAA + 4x FSAA (which I assume is 4x MSAA) produces more aliasing that it removes, even with additional nVidia FXAA. Looks like it makes perfect sense as to why no single game out there allows such a combination. MSAA and TXAA only works with FXAA, although it is pointless to use FXAA with TXAA.

What's the difference between SMAA and SMAA2Tx? Is it like temporal SMAA that reducing moving aliasing? AFAIK there is a plan to include Temporal SMAA, isn't there? Is ReShade SMAA = 2x SMAA or 1x SMAA? I guess I am asking whether I would get a higher image quality by using in-game SMAA like 2x SMAA OR by forcing only ReShade SMAA? My settings for it are (from top to bottom) 0.05, 98, 16, and 0 (the rest are default).

I was also experimenting with "#define SMAA_EDGE_DETECTION 2 //[1|2|3] 1 = Luma edge detection, 2 = Color edge detection, 3 = Depth edge detection" , wondering whether selecting "1" would make more sense when using Luma Sharpening, which I use extensively in just about ever game to compensate for nVidia FXAA, blur, which I also force in every game with either SMAA or MSAA.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Is better ReShade or normal SweetFx?


ReShade is an injector, whereas SweetFX is a shader suite. Previous versions of SweetFX used InjectSMAA as the injector, which was fine, but lacked some of the features that developers wanted. ReShade has numerous advantages, such as access to the depth buffer, support for OpenGL, and better compatibility with Windows 8.1. However, bear in mind that ReShade is currently in beta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> PayDay 2 still does not work with ReShade, which causes it to crash upon launch. Another game simply cannot be hooked with ReShade, no matter what, is Wargame: Red Dragon. It is DirectX 11, but renaming either of ReShade DLL.s into DXGI or D3D9 does not result in any changes. The ReShade welcome screen and text in the center and upper left corner never appears. This game does not have any kind of special launcher, just one single .exe file that loads the game directly. It is capable of 3 API's - DirectX 11, DirectX 9, and OpenGL (Beta stage). I tried ReShade for each one, but no hook would work for this game!


I recommend checking the troubleshooting section in the ReShade forum. Crosire is unlikely to see anything you post elsewhere. PayDay 2's crash on startup issue appears to have been reported, and a fix is on the way.

Quote:


> Also, Shadow Warrior is another game, where SMAA + 4x FSAA (which I assume is 4x MSAA) produces more aliasing that it removes, even with additional nVidia FXAA. Looks like it makes perfect sense as to why no single game out there allows such a combination. MSAA and TXAA only works with FXAA, although it is pointless to use FXAA with TXAA.


Some games and game engines have built-in support for SMAA S2x. It's basically SMAA + 2xMSAA, but apparently uses special features present in DX10+ to determine the MSAA sampling pattern. SMAA 4x is a combination of S2x and temporal AA.

Quote:


> What's the difference between SMAA and SMAA2Tx? Is it like temporal SMAA that reducing moving aliasing? AFAIK there is a plan to include Temporal SMAA, isn't there? Is ReShade SMAA = 2x SMAA or 1x SMAA? I guess I am asking whether I would get a higher image quality by using in-game SMAA like 2x SMAA OR by forcing only ReShade SMAA? My settings for it are (from top to bottom) 0.05, 98, 16, and 0 (the rest are default).


I have only seen SMAA T2x in Crysis 3 and Alien: Isolation. It's SMAA with temporal SSAA. As of current, all injectors apply 1x SMAA. I am not aware of any plans to implement T2x.

Quote:


> I was also experimenting with "#define SMAA_EDGE_DETECTION 2 //[1|2|3] 1 = Luma edge detection, 2 = Color edge detection, 3 = Depth edge detection" , wondering whether selecting "1" would make more sense when using Luma Sharpening, which I use extensively in just about ever game to compensate for nVidia FXAA, blur, which I also force in every game with either SMAA or MSAA.


I recently tested these in BL2 (depth buffer access works). Color edge detection removed the most aliasing, followed by Luma, and finally Depth. I also tested setting SMAA_PREDICATION to 1 (which combines Color and Depth), but it looked slightly worse, at the default settings. If you plan on using depth edge detection, be sure to check for depth buffer access (numpad '*').


----------



## MonarchX

FYI, Dragon Age: Inquisition no longer works with ReShade after today's patch... Gotta report in the right place though!


----------



## TFL Replica

Using ReShade and MasterEffect ReBorn to apply Matso DoF to Darksiders 2.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, after installing nVidia 327.25 drivers, Dragon Age: Inquisition is working again with ReShade 0.13 release. Too bad they did not include MFAA support for this game. What a shame as it would've greatly benefited from it. BF4 uses the same engine and yet it supports MFAA without a problem!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, after installing nVidia 327.25 drivers, Dragon Age: Inquisition is working again with ReShade 0.13 release. Too bad they did not include MFAA support for this game. What a shame as it would've greatly benefited from it. BF4 uses the same engine and yet it supports MFAA without a problem!


How do you know they didn't include MFAA support? The notes stated that they've expanded MFAA support to almost all DX10 and DX11 games. They've only listed Dragon Age 2, Dead Rising 3, and Max Payne 3, as incompatible with MFAA.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> How do you know they didn't include MFAA support? The notes stated that they've expanded MFAA support to almost all DX10 and DX11 games. They've only listed Dragon Age 2, Dead Rising 3, and Max Payne 3, as incompatible with MFAA.


Selecting MFAA properly in nVidia Inspector (and disabling everything FXAA - related) for the Generic Profile and DAI profile and then selecting 2x or 4x or 8x MSAA in DAI (without any ReShade/SweetFX usage) does NOT result in nice MFAA effect. There is a ton of aliasing, identical to MSAA-only aliasing. People in DAI thread have already reported the same findings. nVidia also considers DAI to be running slow (as in a bug) and hopefully will try to fix it. Its a very UN-friendly game for nVidia as it was optimized for AMD cards.

Anyway, MSAA + nVidia FXAA + LumaSharpen looks a hell of a lot better than the "supposed" MFAA in DAI. Maybe it works, but the effect is minimal/non-existent.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Selecting MFAA properly in nVidia Inspector (and disabling everything FXAA - related) for the Generic Profile and DAI profile and then selecting 2x or 4x or 8x MSAA in DAI (without any ReShade/SweetFX usage) does NOT result in nice MFAA effect. There is a ton of aliasing, identical to MSAA-only aliasing. People in DAI thread have already reported the same findings. nVidia also considers DAI to be running slow (as in a bug) and hopefully will try to fix it. Its a very UN-friendly game for nVidia as it was optimized for AMD cards.
> 
> Anyway, MSAA + nVidia FXAA + LumaSharpen looks a hell of a lot better than the "supposed" MFAA in DAI. Maybe it works, but the effect is minimal/non-existent.


I see. Well that's a shame. Something's definitely awry with Nvidia's 347.25. The MFAA setting is unlocked for all of my profiles in NVCP (including DX9 games, and games that don't even support MSAA). Previously, it would be greyed out for anything that wasn't on the whitelist. You'd probably need GFE to check if a game truly supports MFAA.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I see. Well that's a shame. Something's definitely awry with Nvidia's 347.25. The MFAA setting is unlocked for all of my profiles in NVCP (including DX9 games, and games that don't even support MSAA). Previously, it would be greyed out for anything that wasn't on the whitelist. You'd probably need GFE to check if a game truly supports MFAA.


I do not use nVCP. I use nVidia Inspector, a much better application for changing nVidia settings and profiles. nVCP is highly restricted. It won't even let you select High Quality Ambient Occlusion (HBAO+), but only Performance (SSAO) and Quality (HBAO). That has an effect on several games, like Skyrim.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I do not use nVCP. I use nVidia Inspector, a much better application for changing nVidia settings and profiles. nVCP is highly restricted. It won't even let you select High Quality Ambient Occlusion (HBAO+), but only Performance (SSAO) and Quality (HBAO). That has an effect on several games, like Skyrim.


There's no doubt that Inspector is vastly superior compared to NVCP. I was just referring to NVCP greying out unsupported settings as a way of finding out if those games have been whitelisted yet.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Using ReShade and MasterEffect ReBorn to apply Matso DoF to Darksiders 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm, interesting. One of my favorite games to use SweetFX on. Though, it looks to be blurring the character and the minimap a slight bit.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

subd


----------



## Derko1

So I've tried using reShade with Dead Space 1 and 2... and for some reason my FPS tank from 200+ down to like 30-40s. It doesn't matter what effects I have on. If anything is on, it will be consistently the same FPS. Anyone know if it is simply not compatible with this specific engine or not?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I've tried using reShade with Dead Space 1 and 2... and for some reason my FPS tank from 200+ down to like 30-40s. It doesn't matter what effects I have on. If anything is on, it will be consistently the same FPS. Anyone know if it is simply not compatible with this specific engine or not?


Dead space 1 and 2 are described as working perfectly in the compatibility list. That's a massive performance hit. I certainly haven't noticed anything like that. Could you try using ReShade with MasterEffect ReBorn instead of SweetFX to see if the problem isn't somehow related to the shader suite?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Dead space 1 and 2 are described as working perfectly in the compatibility list. That's a massive performance hit. I certainly haven't noticed anything like that. Could you try using ReShade with MasterEffect ReBorn instead of SweetFX to see if the problem isn't somehow related to the shader suite?


I meant to say that it was with ME Re that I'm running into the issue. It runs without a problem with sweetfx. I've seen people using it with DS3 and having some awesome DOF that really seems to make the game look 100 x better. I've not tried it with DS3 yet. I'll get it installed and give it a shot though to see how it runs with it.

I also wasn't able to use GeDoSaTo at the same time with it. Gives me a Direct3D error.


----------



## MonarchX

Another update came out. You cam download it here - *ReShade + SweetFX Version 13.2*, with the following changes since version 13.0 and 13.1 (mostly DirectX 8 stability improvements with some OpenGL changes):

*0.13.2*:
Fixed invalid shader version reported from D3D8 "GetDeviceCaps"
Fixed D3D8 shader assembly fix for "m3x3" instruction affecting other instructions like "texm3x3" rendering the shader invalid
Fixed crash if "IDirect3DDevice8::GetTexture" wasn't supposed to return a texture
Fixed OpenGL renderer trying and failing to resize to width and height zero if game is minimized
Fixed possible crashes when games query and then use the D3D "...1", "...2" or "...Ex" interface variants via "QueryInterface"
Fixed OpenGL context creation always creating a "core" context for version 4.3, making much lower versions not work
Fixed D3D9 crashes after games calling "IDirect3DDevice9::GetDepthStencilSurface"

*0.13.1*:
Added D3D8 shader assembly dump to tracelog
Changed swapchain creation in "D3D10[11]CreateDeviceAndSwapChain" to use DXGI1.1 instead of DXGI1.0
Fixed swapchain not being hooked when "IDXGIFactory::CreateSwapChain" is called with the DXGI device and not the D3D10/11 one directly
Fixed D3D8 wrapper not accepting "vs_1_0" vertex shaders
Fixed D3D8 pixelshader assembler error when negation modifier is used on a constant (just removing it for now, could cause artifacts, but at least it works)
Fixed another D3D8 crash related to the "IDirect3DDevice8::GetDepthStencilSurface" problem

EDIT: Still no worky-borky with PayDay 2! Damn...


----------



## MonarchX

FYI, Dithering does NOT have a great performance impact, but a very slight one. SMAA has a huge performance impact at 1080p and even a bigger one at 4K. Wasteland 2 runs at about 70-80fps without SMAA @ 4K and enabling SMAA reduces framerate down to 45-50fps... The performance effect in similar in other games too.

Another FYI: MFAA does not work in most DirectX 10 and 11 games. I have several and only 1 benefits from it. nVidia lied through their teeth when it said that MFAA now works for most DirectX 10 and 11 games. There needs to be a specific list, rather than a value "most" and/or "almost all".


----------



## MonarchX

OK, nVidia FXAA does NOT work in MANY cases. Resident Evil - Remastered shows significant AA improvement when in addition to nVidia FXAA enabled, in-game FXAA is enabled. The same applies to Deus Ex - HR Director's Cut. I also found out that the best combination is nVidia FXAA + ReShade / SweetFX SMAA & LumaSharpen + in-game MLAA or FXAA (MLAA is not as blurryas in-game FXAA, but definitely removes more aliasing).


----------



## daman246

are there any injectors that work with OpenGL and can enable SSAA or any other AA,


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*
> 
> are there any injectors that work with OpenGL and can enable SSAA or any other AA,


Yes. ReShade+SweetFX works with OpenGL, and can be used to apply either FXAA or SMAA. Your alternative to that is forcing AA via the driver control panel (if supported), or using downsampling.


----------



## MonarchX

Yet another new version 0.14 has come out, but its all focused on DirectX 8 and OpenGL. I would prefer if more work was dedicated towards DirectX 9 and 11 along with stability and new features, like SMAA 2x and Temporal SMAA. I mean what DirectX 8 games are popular today? DirectX 9 is the minimum, DirectX 10 is non-existent, but DirectX 11 and 11.1 are a must-have!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yet another new version 0.14 has come out, but its all focused on DirectX 8 and OpenGL. I would prefer if more work was dedicated towards DirectX 9 and 11 along with stability and new features, like SMAA 2x and Temporal SMAA. I mean what DirectX 8 games are popular today? DirectX 9 is the minimum, DirectX 10 is non-existent, but DirectX 11 and 11.1 are a must-have!


Prior to to ReShade, an injector for DX8 and OpenGL was all but non-existent. DX9 through 11 support is already in a pretty good state, whereas OpenGL and DX8 had some pretty serious bugs. OpenGL is used in a lot of indie games. I was finally able to get SweetFX in Worms Reloaded and Binding of Isaac: Rebirth. Implementing new shaders is up to shader developers, not ReShade, which is just the injector.


----------



## TFL Replica

A new version of Asmodean's shader suite for GeDoSaTo (v1.60) is available. There are lots of nice improvements in this release, particularly in the Scene Tonemapping shader. GeDoSaTo has yet to be updated, but if you'd rather not wait, you can grab it here. To update, simply replace post_asmodean.fx in the assets and assets\dx9 folder, with the one from the link.

Here are two quick screenshots using the updated Asmodean suite.





Enabled effects: Scene Tonemapping, Texture Sharpen, and S Curve Contrast.


----------



## EasyC

Hey Replica, I'm trying out the MasterEffect for Reshade so I'm only using Reshade.fx not Sweet.fx but now I'm unable to toggle effects on/off with scroll lock. Any idea?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Hey Replica, I'm trying out the MasterEffect for Reshade so I'm only using Reshade.fx not Sweet.fx but now I'm unable to toggle effects on/off with scroll lock. Any idea?


Edit ReShade.fx, and find (or go to line 4105) and replace this

technique MasterEffect < bool enabled = 1; >

with this

technique MasterEffect < bool enabled = 1;int toggle = 0x91; >


----------



## EasyC

Shweet!, you're a champion man!


----------



## MonarchX

I think 347.52 drivers finally enabled MFAA in Dragon Age: Inquisition! Woohoo! It looks great and plays so much better... I hope its not placebo!


----------



## HiCZoK

Guys, I am a bit outdated on that stuff.
As I am on AMD 7870 what are my aa options as of now ?

Gedosato, sweetfx, ccc and radeonpro ? Or is there anything else I am not aware of ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Guys, I am a bit outdated on that stuff.
> As I am on AMD 7870 what are my aa options as of now ?
> 
> Gedosato, sweetfx, ccc and radeonpro ? Or is there anything else I am not aware of ?


SweetFX/GEMFX(coming soon)/ME via ReShade, and standalone GEMFX.


----------



## Krasius21

I came across this SweetFX preset for BF4 and i really like it . I tried using it on all the games i play and it turned out great ( i like my game to be colorful).
So are there any effects i can add on top of the Sweetfx setting without changing the color/light ? and is it possible to use effects from GemFX , ME of Reshade or maybe ENB and keep the colorful theme from the SweetFX preset?

The SweetFX preset: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/1207/

SweetFX_Settings_Battlefield4_Color_FilterCorrectionS.txt 21k .txt file


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krasius21*
> 
> I came across this SweetFX preset for BF4 and i really like it . I tried using it on all the games i play and it turned out great ( i like my game to be colorful).
> So are there any effects i can add on top of the Sweetfx setting without changing the color/light ? and is it possible to use effects from GemFX , ME of Reshade or maybe ENB and keep the colorful theme from the SweetFX preset?
> 
> The SweetFX preset: http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/1207/
> 
> SweetFX_Settings_Battlefield4_Color_FilterCorrectionS.txt 21k .txt file


There are several effect categories that leave the color and lighting more or less intact: ambient occlusion, motion blur, film grain, depth of field, and lens effects (to some degree).

A unified tool that combines SweetFX, ME, and GEMFX, is in the works. Keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> A new version of Asmodean's shader suite for GeDoSaTo (v1.60) is available. There are lots of nice improvements in this release, particularly in the Scene Tonemapping shader. GeDoSaTo has yet to be updated, but if you'd rather not wait, you can grab it here. To update, simply replace post_asmodean.fx in the assets and assets\dx9 folder, with the one from the link.


That's updated again, if anyone happens to be using it. Few random screens here

You can grab it here


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean*
> 
> That's updated again, if anyone happens to be using it. Few random screens here
> 
> You can grab it here


Cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Don't know whats up, but I having no luck getting SweetFX to play nice with Thief(2014). I have Steam Overlay off and have installed in the 64 binary folder, but still having no luck.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Don't know whats up, but I having no luck getting SweetFX to play nice with Thief(2014). I have Steam Overlay off and have installed in the 64 binary folder, but still having no luck.


Are you using vanilla SweetFX? If so, that doesn't work with 64bit games. You need ReShade, GEMFX standalone, or Bolotaur's injector.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are you using vanilla SweetFX? If so, that doesn't work with 64bit games. You need ReShade, GEMFX standalone, or Bolotaur's injector.


I tried ReShade and Bolotaur's injector. I seem to not be able to as well to get it working with Dirt 3 too. Seems I just having no luck.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I tried ReShade and Bolotaur's injector. I seem to not be able to as well to get it working with Dirt 3 too. Seems I just having no luck.


Give GEMFX a try as well. Be sure to enable the "64Bit Application" checkbox in the configurator.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Give GEMFX a try as well. Be sure to enable the "64Bit Application" checkbox in the configurator.


No luck with that either.

Ok. Now on Thief I am get Fatal Error: Failed to initialize Direct3D using ReShade.

I have in Game SSAA and FXAA off plus exclusive Fullscreen off. Texture Filtering is on Default...there no Off option for the dang thing.

Edit: Ok. I finally got at least Bolotaur's injector working, its even working with the in game SSAA and Exclusive Fullscreen on. Now to get Dirt 3 to play nice.


----------



## SirWaWa

what's the latest sweetfx non-gui version?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> what's the latest sweetfx non-gui version?


SweetFX 2.0 preview, available here.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> No luck with that either.
> 
> Ok. Now on Thief I am get Fatal Error: Failed to initialize Direct3D using ReShade.
> 
> I have in Game SSAA and FXAA off plus exclusive Fullscreen off. Texture Filtering is on Default...there no Off option for the dang thing.
> 
> Edit: Ok. I finally got at least Bolotaur's injector working, its even working with the in game SSAA and Exclusive Fullscreen on. Now to get Dirt 3 to play nice.


Are you trying to play Dirt 3 in DX11 mode? Ingame AA needs to be disabled.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> SweetFX 2.0 preview, available here.


is there performance improvements?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is there performance improvements?


It has new shaders and improvements to several existing shaders. The current focus is on implementing new features and fixing bugs. Performance improvements will come later.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are you trying to play Dirt 3 in DX11 mode? Ingame AA needs to be disabled.


I had all AA disabled that I know of.

I got at least GeDoSaTo to work with it. Wow! Definitely clears those horrid jaggies up.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I had all AA disabled that I know of.
> 
> I got at least GeDoSaTo to work with it. Wow! Definitely clears those horrid jaggies up.


Interesting. That means you're running Dirt 3 in DX9 mode, because GeDoSaTo only supports DX9 for now.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Interesting. That means you're running Dirt 3 in DX9 mode, because GeDoSaTo only supports DX9 for now.


Ah, hmmm. O well, at least something working with that game.







Don't know whats really up, seems my computer picky about can work on certain games.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It has new shaders and improvements to several existing shaders. The current focus is on implementing new features and fixing bugs. Performance improvements will come later.


I like the non-gui version for "certain" reasons
is that being worked on?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I like the non-gui version for "certain" reasons
> is that being worked on?


Yes it is. ReShade+SweetFX contains the latest version. If you don't like the automatic setup, you can copy the files manually, and rename the dlls accordingly.


----------



## Ithanul

Alright, either I can't get ReShade to work right or my computer just purely hates me.

Been trying to get it working with Portal 2. AA is off in game, and the files are in the Portal 2/bin folder. I even tried them in the Portal 2/bin/win64 folder as well.

Starting to wonder, is there anything Windows 7 related that can interfere with ReShade?
I know GeDoSaTo and Bouloutar's work so far, expect for DiRt 3 seems to hate everything, but the GeDoSaTo. It just seems ReShade and GemFX don't want to work.

Ok. Bouloutar is working with it. Really though want to figure out what is up with ReShade just not wanting to work for me.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes it is. ReShade+SweetFX contains the latest version. If you don't like the automatic setup, you can copy the files manually, and rename the dlls accordingly.


hmmm... interesting
really love the SMAA
it's superior to the in-game AA that I'm playing and the performance hit is very acceptable (more noticeable when I had 580's)
is there a guide with visual references for tweaking?


----------



## Ithanul

Well seems I am stuck using just Boulotaurs atm. None of the other ones want to play ball. I uninstalled the Windows Update KB2670838, but still the other injectors just don't want to work for me.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright, either I can't get ReShade to work right or my computer just purely hates me.
> 
> Been trying to get it working with Portal 2. AA is off in game, and the files are in the Portal 2/bin folder. I even tried them in the Portal 2/bin/win64 folder as well.
> 
> Starting to wonder, is there anything Windows 7 related that can interfere with ReShade?
> I know GeDoSaTo and Bouloutar's work so far, expect for DiRt 3 seems to hate everything, but the GeDoSaTo. It just seems ReShade and GemFX don't want to work.
> 
> Ok. Bouloutar is working with it. Really though want to figure out what is up with ReShade just not wanting to work for me.


Just to clarify, are you installing ReShade via the "ReShade Setup.exe", or are you manually copying the files over?

As far as I know, nothing in Windows 7 interferes with ReShade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> hmmm... interesting
> really love the SMAA
> it's superior to the in-game AA that I'm playing and the performance hit is very acceptable (more noticeable when I had 580's)
> is there a guide with visual references for tweaking?


There are the descriptions included next to each of the settings and in the actual shader files (in the SweetFX\Shaders folder). The best way to learn is by trial and error, and by looking at other presets. You can also tab out of the game and tweak settings on-the-fly.

GEMFX standalone includes a preview function that lets you see the effects of your settings on an image. A ReShade version is in the works, so that will be pretty neat too.


----------



## Asmodean

Unless that preview mode includes a swapchain for exclusive full screen, I'd imagine the results will end up being inaccurate for people playing games in ex full screen. If they're using that for setting up/tweaking.

Nothing major, but it would annoy me lol, I'd just stick with screenshot comparisons. Or ideally, real-time adjustments ;p


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just to clarify, are you installing ReShade via the "ReShade Setup.exe", or are you manually copying the files over?
> 
> As far as I know, nothing in Windows 7 interferes with ReShade.


I have tried both ways with the latest ReShade. Not really sure what could be up. It does not even create a log file.

Games I have try so far: Dishonored, Portal 2, DiRt 3, and Thief(2014). ReShade won't do anything, no log files at all. Only thing I have manage to get working with any of them is Bouloutars.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have tried both ways with the latest ReShade. Not really sure what could be up. It does not even create a log file.
> 
> Games I have try so far: Dishonored, Portal 2, DiRt 3, and Thief(2014). ReShade won't do anything, no log files at all. Only thing I have manage to get working with any of them is Bouloutars.


Strange indeed. The lack of a log can mean anything from wrong dll name/location, to conflicts with third party applications. Dishonored and Portal 2 are both rated "good" on the ReShade compatibility list.

The setup should detect the correct API and instruction set. In the rare case that it fails, you may need to rename one of the dlls manually. For example, a 64bit DX11 game would require renaming ReShade64.dll to dxgi.dll.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Strange indeed. The lack of a log can mean anything from wrong dll name/location, to conflicts with third party applications. Dishonored and Portal 2 are both rated "good" on the ReShade compatibility list.
> 
> The setup should detect the correct API and instruction set. In the rare case that it fails, you may need to rename one of the dlls manually. For example, a 64bit DX11 game would require renaming ReShade64.dll to dxgi.dll.


Yeah, just not sure what causing the problem. I don't currently have any third party applications running when I try, and I made sure the dlls are named correctly.

Could location of the game affect anything? Since I don't have the games installed on the main SSD, but my 2nd one.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, just not sure what causing the problem. I don't currently have any third party applications running when I try, and I made sure the dlls are named correctly.
> 
> Could location of the game affect anything? Since I don't have the games installed on the main SSD, but my 2nd one.


Location can cause issues if your user account doesn't have write permissions for the game's folder.

If the files are correctly named, and in the right location, you should get a prompt about ReShade being a beta (the first time you start the game), and a .log file (d3d9.log, dxgi.log, or OPENGL32.log).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Location can cause issues if your user account doesn't have write permissions for the game's folder.
> 
> If the files are correctly named, and in the right location, you should get a prompt about ReShade being a beta (the first time you start the game), and a .log file (d3d9.log, dxgi.log, or OPENGL32.log).


That thing I am getting no prompt, not even a log file showing up.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That thing I am getting no prompt, not even a log file showing up.


Aside from the four games you mentioned, do you have any other games you can test this with? Even 2D games should work.


----------



## EasyC

With Gedosato, is it possible to set a keybind to cycle through multiple render resolutions i.e. if you can't change the resolution on the fly in game?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> With Gedosato, is it possible to set a keybind to cycle through multiple render resolutions i.e. if you can't change the resolution on the fly in game?


Unfortunately, that's not possible. GeDoSaTo is like a middleman. It just tells the game that a particular resolution is supported, and then grabs the output and downsamples to your target resolution. Only the game itself can change the source resolution.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Aside from the four games you mentioned, do you have any other games you can test this with? Even 2D games should work.


Ok, this weird. I just tried ReShade on Chaos on Deponia, fired right up no problem. Of course that with a opengl.dll. Going to try a different dx9 game, and see if I can get ReShade to do something with a directx game.

Well, it is working for Bound by Flame. Something must of finally triggered or something. Since my computer still be doing quite a few system updates.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not possible. GeDoSaTo is like a middleman. It just tells the game that a particular resolution is supported, and then grabs the output and downsamples to your target resolution. Only the game itself can change the source resolution.


Ah I see, thanks Replica.


----------



## TFL Replica

ReShade 0.15 has been released. You can grab it here.



Spoiler: Changelog



0.15.0:

Replaced the entire effect parser + compiler and changed algorithm from a generated LALR parser to a fully handwritten recursive decent parser. This was a major rewrite and took quite a while, but it improves maintability, code size, code readability, and compiling performance.
Added missing "fwidth" intrinsic function
Added compiler error on encountering a recursive function call
Added "#pragma reshade skipoptimization" directive to disable compiler optimizations (except for simple ones like constant folding)
Changed the way shaders are generated under D3D9. Each pass now gets a separate list of samplers which is computed by walking through the dependency tree of the shader function. This was done to get around the 16 samplers per shader limit of D3D9.
Fixed D3D9 renderer not cleaning up the gathered depthstencils, which could lead to crashes
Fixed D3D8 surfaces created via "IDirect3DDevice8::CreateImageSurface" being placed in the wrong memory pool (this should fix the remaining graphical glitches and texture errors under D3D8)
Fixed D3D8 to D3D9 shader assembler error due to reading from unitialized temporary registers
Fixed "MaxMipLevel" sampler property not doing what it should actually do, which is setting the lowest usable mipmap
Fixed Direct3D10/11 games crashing after calling "ID3D10Device::OMGetRenderTargets" or "ID3D11DeviceContext::OMGetRenderTargets"
Removed support for OpenGL layer planes (no modern hardware supports these anyway)
Removed logging for shader creation functions again, they spam the log and are useless
Removed deprecated "noise" intrinsic (wasn't actually implemented, but ReShade's compiler accepted it nethertheless)
Removed "tex2Dbias" intrinsic as it can cause problems on Intel hardware and is rarely used
Removed D3D8 pixel shader reassembling step, instead modifying the bytecode directly




This release includes a notice for ME users.

Quote:


> Important notice:
> 
> This update breaks MasterEffect due to a bug in MasterEffect which unfortunately worked up until now because of a bug in ReShade.
> 
> To fix it yourself: Open up its ReShade.fx and replace all occurances of "MaxMipLevel=8" with "MaxMipLevel=0".


----------



## HiCZoK

Can someone help me (teach me)

I've downloaded reshade + sweetfx 2.0 and it does work. I've installed it into gta iv and the game does start in ascii mode (I guess its default fiter for sweetfx to see if itw working).
Disabled it with scroll lock but how do I actually use reshade and what does it actually gives me aside from better sweetfx integration into everything


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Can someone help me (teach me)
> 
> I've downloaded reshade + sweetfx 2.0 and it does work. I've installed it into gta iv and the game does start in ascii mode (I guess its default fiter for sweetfx to see if itw working).
> Disabled it with scroll lock but how do I actually use reshade and what does it actually gives me aside from better sweetfx integration into everything


Aside from better compatibility (DX8, Win8.1, and OpenGL), ReShade allows for more advanced effects, such as DoF, SSAO, and depth-based edge detection. For an alternative shader suite, check out MasterEffect.


----------



## HiCZoK

edit: ok got everything working

Now just wondering if there is a way to get gedosato dunning with reshade_sweetfx 2.0

I enabled comp mode in gedosato and it does work. But when I only enable reshade with scroll lock, everything gets blurry


----------



## R8TEDM3

Is it possible to take full non downsampled GeDoSaTo pic's with SweetFx?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Is it possible to take full non downsampled GeDoSaTo pic's with SweetFx?


Yes. GeDoSaTo supports three different keybindings for screenshots. Full (non-downsampled), regular, and HUD-less.

To take full screenshots with the numpad divide button, use this:

takeFullScreenshot VK_DIVIDE


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes. GeDoSaTo supports three different keybindings for screenshots. Full (non-downsampled), regular, and HUD-less.
> 
> To take full screenshots with the numpad divide button, use this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> takeFullScreenshot VK_DIVIDE


Thanks for the reply mate, but that's exactly what i'm doing and it's taking a full-screen image but without SweetFx! Also, i can take a normal screen size image and get SweetFx to show up!!! The game of interest is "Mirror's Edge" and if anyone can try it out to be sure i'd be grateful


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate, but that's exactly what i'm doing and it's taking a full-screen image but without SweetFx! Also, i can take a normal screen size image and get SweetFx to show up!!! The game of interest is "Mirror's Edge" and if anyone can try it out to be sure i'd be grateful


I see. I assumed you were using GeDoSaTo's built-in SweetFX shaders, because mixing standalone SweetFX and GeDoSaTo can cause all kinds of issues. GeDoSaTo's postprocessing doesn't contain all the SweetFX shaders, but if it has the ones you need, consider migrating to that.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Sorry, i should've mentioned that earlier! How do i enable GeDoSaTo's built in shader effects for a particular game?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> How do i enable GeDoSaTo's built in shader effects for a particular game?


Click the "Edit Settings" button, find Mirror's Edge, and add this line

enablePostprocessing true

Then you can use the "Edit PostProcessing" button to modify the shader settings.

If you'd like Mirror's Edge to have separate postprocessing settings, go to your GeDoSaTo folder, and copy assets\dx9\post.fx to config\MirrorsEdge. Upon doing so, there will be a Mirror's Edge entry in the postprocessing dropdown menu.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Click the "Edit Settings" button, find Mirror's Edge, and add this line
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> enablePostprocessing true
> 
> Then you can use the "Edit PostProcessing" button to modify the shader settings.
> 
> If you'd like Mirror's Edge to have separate postprocessing settings, go to your GeDoSaTo folder, and copy assets\dx9\post.fx to config\MirrorsEdge. Upon doing so, there will be a Mirror's Edge entry in the postprocessing dropdown menu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Click the "Edit Settings" button, find Mirror's Edge, and add this line
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> enablePostprocessing true
> 
> Then you can use the "Edit PostProcessing" button to modify the shader settings.
> 
> If you'd like Mirror's Edge to have separate postprocessing settings, go to your GeDoSaTo folder, and copy assets\dx9\post.fx to config\MirrorsEdge. Upon doing so, there will be a Mirror's Edge entry in the postprocessing dropdown menu.


Great, thanks so much! I'm gonna go try it out...


----------



## MonarchX

How can I make ReShade SMAA work with ENB's for Skyrim? The ENB I am using does not even have ENBLocal file to edit SMAA there. D3D9 file is already used by ENB, so I cannot put the ReShade file with the same name in there...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How can I make ReShade SMAA work with ENB's for Skyrim? The ENB I am using does not even have ENBLocal file to edit SMAA there. D3D9 file is already used by ENB, so I cannot put the ReShade file with the same name in there...


Which version are you using? I think you can add the ENBLocal.ini file manually. Then you would just need to rename ReShade's d3d9.dll to something else, like ReShade.dll, and set ProxyLibrary to that.

There's also an alternative injector version of ENB for Skyrim. It uses enbinjector.exe (which runs in the background) instead of d3d9.dll.


----------



## MonarchX

Nevermind, I decided to the famous RealVision ENB that comes with SMAA and etc.


----------



## MonarchX

Well, I want to add a few effects like random dithering and some film grain. The problem is that Injector does not work, probably due to Windows 8.1 usage. Wrapper works, but it uses D3D9.DLL and as proxy it uses D3D9_SMAA.DLL . Can I add another proxy???


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Well, I want to add a few effects like random dithering and some film grain. The problem is that Injector does not work, probably due to Windows 8.1 usage. Wrapper works, but it uses D3D9.DLL and as proxy it uses D3D9_SMAA.DLL . Can I add another proxy???


You can only attach one proxy dll from ENB. Some libraries have their own proxy support, allowing you to chain multiple dlls, but that's not the case here. Why not change the proxy to ReShade?


----------



## Asmodean

I've had some extra time to work on my post-processing suite for GeDoSaTo.(as that's what I'm using for the games I'm currently playing)

I've reworked, and rewrote quite a lot of it(especially the color processing logic), and seperated effects that I had embedded in others. I've added some new effects also, expanded the options, and improved their descriptions.

A list of the current effects;


Blended Bloom (6 different bloom types)
HDR Scene Tone Mapping (4 different tonemap types)
Gamma Correction Curve
Cross Processing (3 conversion types)
Color Correction (5 colorspace types)
Pixel Vibrance
Texture Unsharp Mask
Contrast Enhancement
Px Cel Shading
Paint Shading
Sub-pixel Dithering
There's a plethora of options for them. For complete customization.

I'm looking for people who would like to test it. I've not uploaded this version to github yet. Open it up, and check out the effects, and settings. Play around with it and let me know how you get on.

Feedback is appreciated. Enjoy =)

_#Edit:_ Updated link. See post 1541 for details.

Link: GSFx 2.0b


----------



## MonarchX

Asmodean, you're like on EVERY forum I know. Seriously. Great work though! All these tools are awesome! I am curious what Sub-Pixel Dithering is... need to Google it.


----------



## Saq

Hello TFL Replica, could you link me to the GeDoSaTo versions archive? I need to get hold of GeDoSaTo 0.8, 0.9 and 1.0.

I also need to get a hold of SweetFX Manager, I cant remember the exact one, but the exe had a red icon, sort of like a flower shape.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asmodean

I noticed a mistake that I made with the color correction logic. I was using my pre-correction colorspace mask for each palette, instead of only the initial phase. So the color correction of that preview version had incorrect reproduction(looked wrong). I've corrected the mistake, and it's working as intended now.

I've updated the link @post1538


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean*
> 
> I've had some extra time to work on my post-processing suite for GeDoSaTo.(as that's what I'm using for the games I'm currently playing)
> 
> I've reworked, and rewrote quite a lot of it(especially the color processing logic), and seperated effects that I had embedded in others. I've added some new effects also, expanded the options, and improved their descriptions.
> 
> A list of the current effects;
> 
> 
> Blended Bloom (6 different bloom types)
> HDR Scene Tone Mapping (4 different tonemap types)
> Gamma Correction Curve
> Cross Processing (3 conversion types)
> Color Correction (5 colorspace types)
> Pixel Vibrance
> Texture Unsharp Mask
> Contrast Enhancement
> Px Cel Shading
> Paint Shading
> Sub-pixel Dithering
> There's a plethora of options for them. For complete customization.
> 
> I'm looking for people who would like to test it. I've not uploaded this version to github yet. Open it up, and check out the effects, and settings. Play around with it and let me know how you get on.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated. Enjoy =)
> 
> #Edit: Updated link. See post 1541 for details.
> 
> Link: GSFx 2.0b


Thanks. Will definitely check it out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Hello TFL Replica, could you link me to the GeDoSaTo versions archive? I need to get hold of GeDoSaTo 0.8, 0.9 and 1.0.
> 
> I also need to get a hold of SweetFX Manager, I cant remember the exact one, but the exe had a red icon, sort of like a flower shape.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The current version is beta 16. I think you're looking for beta 8, 9, and 10. Old GeDoSaTo versions can be found on Durante's blog, starting from this page.

SweetFX Configurator is probably what you want. Its icon is a gear with "fx" written on it in red. There's a download link in the OP.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The current version is beta 16. I think you're looking for beta 8, 9, and 10. Old GeDoSaTo versions can be found on Durante's blog, starting from this page.
> 
> SweetFX Configurator is probably what you want. Its icon is a gear with "fx" written on it in red. There's a download link in the OP.


Thanks for that, I was pretty lousy at backing up alot of my old files before my power supply malfunctioned, which left me with 6 month old incomplete backups. Luckily I did back up most of my game saves, it'll be trial and error all over again to get GeDoSaTo working with each individual game though. Hopefully it'll be a bit smoother now that I've made the jump to Nvidia.


----------



## Asmodean

That's been finished(unless there's a problem I've overlooked with it), and uploaded to GitHub. You can check it out here.


----------



## Saq

Is there any way to modify DSR to go higher than 3840x2160 resolution? I would love to use the same max resolution size as GeDo.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Is there any way to modify DSR to go higher than 3840x2160 resolution? I would love to use the same max resolution size as GeDo.


Unfortunately, DSR ignores custom resolutions, and the scaling factors are unchangeable. To go higher with DSR, you would need a monitor that supports a higher base resolution.


----------



## TFL Replica

ReShade 0.16 is out. Changes include an improved overlay, compatibility fixes for many games, and various bug fixes and enhancements to the backend. Notable compatibility fixes include Cities: Skyline, Ori and the Blind Forest, and Unreal Engine 4.7.

You can grab the latest version of ReShade: *here*


----------



## EVILNOK

Has anyone else had any issues with SweetFX configurator working in BF4 since the latest BF4 patch? I have to disable SweetFX to get the game to load now. It hangs on "initializing" in game any time I try to join any server with SweetFX enabled. It was fine and ran with no issues until the latest patch.


----------



## MonarchX

ReShade/SweetFX can get you banned in BF4 because PunkBuster may consider it a cheat.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ReShade/SweetFX can get you banned in BF4 because PunkBuster may consider it a cheat.


Every FPS says that from Battlefield to Counter Strike though no one actually does. I've used it in BF3 for 2-3 years and in BF4 for quite a while. I think if anything it would at most be an md5 kick until you disable it but I've never seen anyone get banned for it in any game. I've seen people that used multihacks in BF get banned and then try to claim it was SweetFX or another shader mod only to have their stats show they were really just hacking.


----------



## MonarchX

Cool! I did not know! I just used the latest ReShade with BF4 and it worked fine, without any kicks or bans!


----------



## awdrifter

Has anyone been able to get SweetFx to work on AC: Unity? I tried using the configurator, but when I press ScrLk to try to activate it in game, nothing happens.

Actually, there's a specific SweetFx config that I want to use. If SweetFx works with AC: Unity, can someone modify the config to match the ones in this config file? Thanks.

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2497/


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get SweetFx to work on AC: Unity? I tried using the configurator, but when I press ScrLk to try to activate it in game, nothing happens.
> 
> Actually, there's a specific SweetFx config that I want to use. If SweetFx works with AC: Unity, can someone modify the config to match the ones in this config file? Thanks.
> 
> http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/2497/


You need to use ReShade 0.16 + SweetFX properly. Copy ReShade64.dll file + Sweet.fx file + SweetFX folder into directory with ACU.exe, then rename the copied ReShade64.dll into DXGI.dll. Then look at which settings are enabled in K-Putt's Config 1.1 and which values are being used for those settings by pressing "Show/Hide Settings" button on the page you linked us to. Then enable the same settings and use the same values in SweetFX_Settings.txt file that is inside SweetFX folder that you copied earlier to the same directory as ACU.exe .

Please understand that whoever made that SweetFX profile probably had different monitor calibration settings from the monitor you have and the final result may look very different from what the author of the profile intended. It is always best to calibrate your monitor using i1Display Pro ($250) or ColorMunki Display ($175) colorimeteres, using 100% free and very accurate ArgyllCMS, dispcalGUI, and HCFR calibration and measurement software packages before using other people's SweetFX profiles or creating your own.


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the info. I'm trying to replicate the settings in that preset, I'm not sure how to read the settings file. Does # means the code is commented out or is it the //? Because it seems like a lot of the lines have # in front, if they are just comments then I can ignore those.

Edit: So I just tried it with the stock settings, but Reshade threw an error that says compilation failed. I'm guessing this is due to the Reshade I'm using is 0.16 Beta. Does anyone have Reshade 0.15? Thanks.

Edit2: So I've found Reshade 0.15 Beta, now there's less error. Only one error about the SMAA.h file using a reserved word "samplerstate". If anyone have a version of SMAA.h file that works with Reshade 0.15 please share it, I think after that SweetFx will work.


----------



## TheBoom

Do MFAA and DSR cause compatibility issues with SweetFx? I've been trying to use Sweetfx 1.5.1 (Boloutaurs version) in both ACU and BF4 but get the same error with both.

For bf4 it crashes even before it starts with a prompt saying BF4.exe has stopped working.

For acu its the same but when loading the last saved game from the menu with a prompt saying ACU.exe has stopped working.

I've disabled MSI AB, Fraps, Rivatuner, even Steam and Origin (except for bf4 since it needs Origin to work).

I have a few other background apps running namely Razer Synapse, Corsair HID, Corsair Link and Unixonar audio (for my soundcard). Could any of these be interfering with SweetFx?

If I use the x86 dlls instead then the games will start but nothing happens (no log.log file and no effect on visuals).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sioux

Does anyone use SweetFX / ReShade for War Thunder ?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sioux*
> 
> Does anyone use SweetFX / ReShade for War Thunder ?


I do...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm trying to replicate the settings in that preset, I'm not sure how to read the settings file. Does # means the code is commented out or is it the //? Because it seems like a lot of the lines have # in front, if they are just comments then I can ignore those.
> 
> Edit: So I just tried it with the stock settings, but Reshade threw an error that says compilation failed. I'm guessing this is due to the Reshade I'm using is 0.16 Beta. Does anyone have Reshade 0.15? Thanks.
> 
> Edit2: So I've found Reshade 0.15 Beta, now there's less error. Only one error about the SMAA.h file using a reserved word "samplerstate". If anyone have a version of SMAA.h file that works with Reshade 0.15 please share it, I think after that SweetFx will work.


Original Instructions:
Make sure to get rid of ALL older SweetFX files and ReShade files. Then extract all ReShade 0.17.1 files in some folder. Copy only the actual SweetFX folder that comes with ReShade into directory where the main AC:U .exe is located. Then copy Sweet.fx file from ReShade package into the same AC:U directory where the main .exe is located. Then you need to know whether AC:U is 64bit or 32bit. I do not call, but I think it is 64bit and its DirectX 11. Copy ReShade64.dll into the same directory as the main AC:U .exe and rename ReShade64.dll into dxgi.dll. Do not copy the ReShade Setup file anywhere and do not launch it. Launch the main AC:U .exe file and you should see a message from ReShade about first-time launch. Press OK/YES and the game will launch.

If you want to replicate an older SweetFX config/present file, then you need to go into ReShade's SweetFX folder that you pasted into AC:U main .exe directory and within SweetFX folder open the SweetFX_settings.txt file. Its the config file. Then open the preset you want to use, which is going to be a similar config file. Copy ONLY the VALUES from the preset into SweetFX_settings.txt file. Do not copy the whole thing or ANY lines, just specific values. For example, if that preset you want to use has LumaSharpen set to 1 at the top, then you do the same in Sweetfx_settings.txt file. Then scroll down down to LumaSharpen section in the preset file and look at the values. Then copy those values to SweetFX_settings.txt file. ONLY VALUES (NUMBER) should be copied, nothing else.

Worst case scenario - send me the preset you want to use and I will copy it for you and then look at it, inspect it, and understand how to do this in the future.

FYI, ReShade 0.16 and 0.17 and eve 0.17.1 have a bug where you cannot toggle effects on and off within the game by pressing Scroll Lock or any other button. The effects should work though. ReShade 0.18 should fix the problem, but the problem you have is not related to this. ReShade 0.17.1 should work fine.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Do MFAA and DSR cause compatibility issues with SweetFx? I've been trying to use Sweetfx 1.5.1 (Boloutaurs version) in both ACU and BF4 but get the same error with both.
> 
> For bf4 it crashes even before it starts with a prompt saying BF4.exe has stopped working.
> 
> For acu its the same but when loading the last saved game from the menu with a prompt saying ACU.exe has stopped working.
> 
> I've disabled MSI AB, Fraps, Rivatuner, even Steam and Origin (except for bf4 since it needs Origin to work).
> 
> I have a few other background apps running namely Razer Synapse, Corsair HID, Corsair Link and Unixonar audio (for my soundcard). Could any of these be interfering with SweetFx?
> 
> If I use the x86 dlls instead then the games will start but nothing happens (no log.log file and no effect on visuals).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


ReShade32.dll works ONLY on 32bit games and ReShade64.dll works ONLY on 64bit games. Try closing all the background apps and follow instructions above carefully. I run Fraps, MSI AB, Xonar Audio CP, CPKeeper, Windowed Borderless Gaming, Steam, and Origin.


----------



## Hl86

Sweetfx broke with 6.1 patch of WoW. Somehow i got it working by using 32 bit sweetfx. But here is the catch. It only works while Radeonpro is turned on but i dont use radeonpros inbuilt sweetfx. Its very weird.


----------



## sioux

I want to play War Thunder with SweetFX / ReShade but i can't make it working
Game crashes when i start it
I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate x64 / GTX 970 / latest nVidia driver
If i choice DX9 / OpenGL, it's working but it looks bad
Could be a OS problem ? some software / uncompatible programs / settings , etc ?
I installed DX latest version for Windows 7, visual C ++, NetFramework 4.5, but no go
That's the error log in the .txt file
IDXGIFactory::CreateSwapChain' failed with 'DXGI_ERROR_INVALID_CALL'!
MSI Afterburner was closed, as well GeForce Experience / Fraps, etc
Any ideas, guys ?
Please help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## marcosamerio

I cant get to work with GTA V, ¿anyone test it?, i get a black screen.

Bye, Marcos


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ReShade32.dll works ONLY on 32bit games and ReShade64.dll works ONLY on 64bit games. Try closing all the background apps and follow instructions above carefully. I run Fraps, MSI AB, Xonar Audio CP, CPKeeper, Windowed Borderless Gaming, Steam, and Origin.


Yes I've tried everything. If it is the correct dll then it will cause a crash. I might have to try it again with DSR and MFAA off and see if there's any difference. But I doubt those are causing the conflicts.


----------



## MonarchX

Very strange is all I can say... It works fine on almost every game for me. Let's wait for 0.18 release and see if it helps. It should be out within 1-2 days now.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Original Instructions:
> Make sure to get rid of ALL older SweetFX files and ReShade files. Then extract all ReShade 0.17.1 files in some folder. Copy only the actual SweetFX folder that comes with ReShade into directory where the main AC:U .exe is located. Then copy Sweet.fx file from ReShade package into the same AC:U directory where the main .exe is located. Then you need to know whether AC:U is 64bit or 32bit. I do not call, but I think it is 64bit and its DirectX 11. Copy ReShade64.dll into the same directory as the main AC:U .exe and rename ReShade64.dll into dxgi.dll. Do not copy the ReShade Setup file anywhere and do not launch it. Launch the main AC:U .exe file and you should see a message from ReShade about first-time launch. Press OK/YES and the game will launch.
> 
> If you want to replicate an older SweetFX config/present file, then you need to go into ReShade's SweetFX folder that you pasted into AC:U main .exe directory and within SweetFX folder open the SweetFX_settings.txt file. Its the config file. Then open the preset you want to use, which is going to be a similar config file. Copy ONLY the VALUES from the preset into SweetFX_settings.txt file. Do not copy the whole thing or ANY lines, just specific values. For example, if that preset you want to use has LumaSharpen set to 1 at the top, then you do the same in Sweetfx_settings.txt file. Then scroll down down to LumaSharpen section in the preset file and look at the values. Then copy those values to SweetFX_settings.txt file. ONLY VALUES (NUMBER) should be copied, nothing else.
> 
> Worst case scenario - send me the preset you want to use and I will copy it for you and then look at it, inspect it, and understand how to do this in the future.
> 
> FYI, ReShade 0.16 and 0.17 and eve 0.17.1 have a bug where you cannot toggle effects on and off within the game by pressing Scroll Lock or any other button. The effects should work though. ReShade 0.18 should fix the problem, but the problem you have is not related to this. ReShade 0.17.1 should work fine.


Thanks for the info. I tried Reshade 0.18.1, it thinks AC Unity is a OpenGL game and won't let me select DX11. The game crashes with Reshade. I wish the SweetFX developers were still working on their stuff, because I'm done with Reshade. The developers don't seem to be as good as the SweetFX guys. All I want is a slightly different color and SMAA injected (because MSAA will crash my game randomly and corrupted my save), but Reshade is way over complicating things.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried Reshade 0.18.1, it thinks AC Unity is a OpenGL game and won't let me select DX11. The game crashes with Reshade. I wish the SweetFX developers were still working on their stuff, because I'm done with Reshade. The developers don't seem to be as good as the SweetFX guys. All I want is a slightly different color and SMAA injected (because MSAA will crash my game randomly and corrupted my save), but Reshade is way over complicating things.


AC Unity is listed as compatible with ReShade 0.18.0 using dxgi.dll (there are even some screenshots on the ReShade forum). Unless a game update is causing issues or there's an issue on your end, it should still be compatible. If the crashes are being caused by ReShade then I would suggest creating a thread in the ReShade forum's troubleshooting section, and posting your log file. ReShade's main developer, Crosire, is actually very friendly and active.

Bear in mind that downloading ReShade makes you a beta tester. It took a substantial amount of time and effort to get from the first version of InjectFXAA, to a version of InjectSMAA that worked with the majority of DX games (at its time). ReShade is essentially starting from scratch.

SweetFX is still the same shader suite that we've been using for the past couple of years (albeit with improvements and additions). The only that's changed is the injector, which has changed from InjectSMAA to ReShade. InjectSMAA was easy to use, but it lacked support for 64bit titles, Windows 8.1, OpenGL, depthbuffer access, multiple simultaneous shader suites, and so on. ReShade delivers all those features, at the cost of slightly increased complexity. I think it's well worth it.


----------



## awdrifter

I'm kinda burned out on AC Unity for due to the save corruption. So I'm not going to try to get it to work anymore. Hopefully by the time AC Victory comes out Reshade will have improved.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys. So I have reshade working with Wolfenstein The Old Blood but SMAA doesn't appear to be working. I have it turned on and the settings on "ultra" but Im seeing absolutely no improvement of aliasing. Any ideas?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys. So I have reshade working with Wolfenstein The Old Blood but SMAA doesn't appear to be working. I have it turned on and the settings on "ultra" but Im seeing absolutely no improvement of aliasing. Any ideas?


Is the ReShade overlay visible ingame?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is the ReShade overlay visible ingame?


Yes and I tried loading K-putts preset and I see the color effects but again no aliasing relief. Ive used reshade in FC4 and SMAA was working well.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yes and I tried loading K-putts preset and I see the color effects but again no aliasing relief. Ive used reshade in FC4 and SMAA was working well.


Rename opengl32.log to opengl32.tracelog. Run the game again to generate a tracelog. Create a thread here, and include the tracelog.


----------



## DAOWAce

I've come here just to say that this thread's OP is very, very nice. Great job on it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAOWAce*
> 
> I've come here just to say that this thread's OP is very, very nice. Great job on it.


Thanks.


----------



## TheBoom

So I downloaded Reshade 0.18 and tried it again with ACU. Does the Reshade Setup work as intended with ACU? Or should I do it mannually? I've noticed that only the SMAA or sharpening effect seems to work when I toggle it on and off.

Do I still have to download the 64 bit injector separately and put it into the root directory?

Edit : I just saw your earlier post on how to configure Sweetfx for ACU. I've done everything exactly as it should be and reshade hooks up. I've set monochrome to on in the settings just to test it but it just keeps saying no effect found.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So I downloaded Reshade 0.18 and tried it again with ACU. Does the Reshade Setup work as intended with ACU? Or should I do it mannually? I've noticed that only the SMAA or sharpening effect seems to work when I toggle it on and off.
> 
> Do I still have to download the 64 bit injector separately and put it into the root directory?


The setup works for most games, but I prefer manual installation because it's a tad more reliable. I don't have ACU, so I can't test that particular game. ReShade already includes a 64bit dll, so you don't need to download anything else. If you're doing it manually, you only need to copy one dll (depending on whether the game is 32 or 64 bit), the fx file, and the ReShade folder. For a 64bit DX11 game, you would need to rename ReShade64.dll to dxgi.dll.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The setup works for most games, but I prefer manual installation because it's a tad more reliable. I don't have ACU, so I can't test that particular game. ReShade already includes a 64bit dll, so you don't need to download anything else. If you're doing it manually, you only need to copy one dll (depending on whether the game is 32 or 64 bit), the fx file, and the ReShade folder. For a 64bit DX11 game, you would need to rename ReShade64.dll to dxgi.dll.


Hmm, in a earlier post you quoted someone saying to only move the SweetFx folder to where ACU is located? So do I need to move the ReShade folder as well?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm, in a earlier post you quoted someone saying to only move the SweetFx folder to where ACU is located? So do I need to move the ReShade folder as well?


If you're using ReShade+Framework, the zip will contain a ReShade folder. If it's ReShade+SweetFX, there'll be a SweetFX folder. I've switched to Framework, and highly recommend it.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you're using ReShade+Framework, the zip will contain a ReShade folder. If it's ReShade+SweetFX, there'll be a SweetFX folder. I've switched to Framework, and highly recommend it.


I've somehow managed to get it to work with ACU. Had to move reshade.fx as well instead of only sweet.fx. Thanks for all the help + rep. The new SMAA depth buffer does not work with it though. Just some info for anyone who is interested.

Now if only I can get it to work with Dota 2









Edit : Oh I got it to work with Dota 2 as well. Turns out it was the damn geforce experience streamer service conflicting with everything.


----------



## MonarchX

For the FIRST time, ReShade is not working... with Witcher 3 that is. I tried several versions, but they all cause crashes upon startup. Any idea how to fix?

EDIT: Nevermind, ReShade WORKS. The reason it did not work at first was because I also had FRAPS running. FRAPS and ReShade do not mix that well!


----------



## hrockh

I've decided to go back to the awesome music of the 80s and fired up Vice City. Installed Vice Cry (mod), did a couple of other tricks and made it working for Win 8.1.
I have one of the Korean monitors overclocked to 96hz via custom resolution. Unfortunately I can't use DSP (nvidia version of downsampling) and a custom resolution at the same time.
can I use this tool to force Vice City to run at 5120x2880?
if not, what can I use?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I've decided to go back to the awesome music of the 80s and fired up Vice City. Installed Vice Cry (mod), did a couple of other tricks and made it working for Win 8.1.
> I have one of the Korean monitors overclocked to 96hz via custom resolution. Unfortunately I can't use DSP (nvidia version of downsampling) and a custom resolution at the same time.
> can I use this tool to force Vice City to run at 5120x2880?
> if not, what can I use?


If those mods make GTA:VC run in DX9 mode, then you'll be able to use GeDoSaTo for downsampling.


----------



## Hl86

Does sweetfx or reshade cause bigger frame times?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Does sweetfx or reshade cause bigger frame times?


I haven't measured their exact effect, but I would say yes.


----------



## Saq

Hi, I'm in need of help in regards to Gedosato. I've been trying to get the blasted thing to run for well over an hour, I've deleted it and unzipped it to a new folder, still no luck, I've tried deleting the config file only, still no luck, no anti virus is blocking it. I just cant get the blasted thing to start.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Hi, I'm in need of help in regards to Gedosato. I've been trying to get the blasted thing to run for well over an hour, I've deleted it and unzipped it to a new folder, still no luck, I've tried deleting the config file only, still no luck, no anti virus is blocking it. I just cant get the blasted thing to start.


GeDoSaTo needs to run as admin. Also, the zipped versions are really old. Download the updater from here and run it from a new folder.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> GeDoSaTo needs to run as admin. Also, the zipped versions are really old. Download the updater from here and run it from a new folder.


I've done exactly that and it still wont start, I'm running the 353.30 nvidia drivers, dsr is completely disabled. I've got visual studio and net framework in. It just wont start...

Wow.. .I run compatibility with windows XP and suddenly it's all good. My god I hate computer issues.

Turns out my firewall was acting up, gg avg.


----------



## nasmith2000

Hi folks, curious if upgrading to Windows 10 will break Reshade, ENB, etc. I jumped on the Windows 8 bandwagon early and was annoyed when sweetfx wouldn't work properly. Curious if the upgrade to dx12 will do the same thing to reshade?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Hi folks, curious if upgrading to Windows 10 will break Reshade, ENB, etc. I jumped on the Windows 8 bandwagon early and was annoyed when sweetfx wouldn't work properly. Curious if the upgrade to dx12 will do the same thing to reshade?


Users are reporting ReShade working fine after installing the latest DirectX from Microsoft's website. That said, I would recommend waiting until this has been fully tested. I will have more info when I upgrade to Windows 10 myself (hopefully soon).


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Users are reporting ReShade working fine after installing the latest DirectX from Microsoft's website. That said, I would recommend waiting until this has been fully tested. I will have more info when I upgrade to Windows 10 myself (hopefully soon).


Encouraging to hear the new directx hasn't been causing probs with reshade. I'll wait a few days to see what fellow "early adopters" are saying. Thanks again.


----------



## HeLeX63

Hey TFL. Wondering if there would be a future compatible SweetFX for Windows 10 ?


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Hey TFL. Wondering if there would be a future compatible SweetFX for Windows 10 ?


ReShade version is reported to work if you install the latest DirectX. However if it doesn't just sit tight, Crosire will work it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> ReShade version is reported to work if you install the latest DirectX. However if it doesn't just sit tight, Crosire will work it out sooner rather than later.


Ohk cool. Cause RadeonPro doesn't work in Windows 10 either. It was used to activate the SweetFX for each game


----------



## TFL Replica

ReShade's Windows 10 support appears to be in pretty good shape right now. Native DX12 titles are still a ways off.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> ReShade's Windows 10 support appears to be in pretty good shape right now. Native DX12 titles are still a ways off.


What is ReShade if you don't mind me asking ???


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> What is ReShade if you don't mind me asking ???


Short version: ReShade is what you need to be using instead of RadeonPro, from now on.

Longer version: It's a shader injector that supports DX8 to DX11 and OpenGL. Basically, it's a piece of software that allows you to apply post-processing shaders to your games and other programs. SweetFX is a collection of shaders, and ReShade is the tool that allows you to put them to use.


----------



## TFL Replica

ReShade Framework 1.0 is now available! Be sure to check out the new GUI, Mediator. You can grab it *here*. Kudos to Crosire, CeeJay.dk, LuciferHawk, Marty McFy, and the rest of the ReShade team.


----------



## par

using radeonpro, now it's possible to use d3doverrider and sweetfx together and correctly ?

thnx


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> using radeonpro, now it's possible to use d3doverrider and sweetfx together and correctly ?
> 
> thnx


It should be possible, but as far as I know, RadeonPro development has been frozen for quite a while. It's not compatible with newer versions of SweetFX.


----------



## par

thnx

which version of radeon pro and sweetfx I have to use for run correctly sweetfx and d3doverrider together?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> thnx
> 
> which version of radeon pro and sweetfx I have to use for run correctly sweetfx and d3doverrider together?


You can use SweetFX 1.4 with the latest version of RP 1.x.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> thnx
> 
> which version of radeon pro and sweetfx I have to use for run correctly sweetfx and d3doverrider together?
> 
> 
> 
> You can use SweetFX 1.4 with the latest version of RP 1.x.
Click to expand...

i'm having some problems..

i have to use v-sync/triple buffer options of radeonpro, or i have to use normal d3doverrider + radeonpro ?

and i have to allow radeonpro to use API ? (i need only sweetfx+v-sync/triple buffer.. no other features)

i have nvidia card

TY


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> i'm having some problems..
> 
> i have to use v-sync/triple buffer options of radeonpro, or i have to use normal d3doverrider + radeonpro ?
> 
> and i have to allow radeonpro to use API ? (i need only sweetfx+v-sync/triple buffer.. no other features)
> 
> i have nvidia card
> 
> TY


You need the API for the tweaks to work. Either option should work. Just avoid enabling vsync+triple buffering on both of them at the same time.


----------



## StrongForce

Hey guys, I tryed installing SweetFX on stalker shadow of chernobyl today but it failed !, I tryed putting the files in the bin folder like sugested (but for Clear sky and prypiat not this 1..) too but nope, I get 4 errors when starting it missing dll's xrSound.dll xrLUA.dll xrCDB.dll xrCore.dll when I try to launch the game, any idea what I'm doing wrong ? also tryed to verify cache on steam, it said 1 folder missing.. which is weird, but still didnt work after







.

Any idea how to fix that ?

I didn't know about all these other apps by the way that's nice.. are they as good or better than sweetfx ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Hey guys, I tryed installing SweetFX on stalker shadow of chernobyl today but it failed !, I tryed putting the files in the bin folder like sugested (but for Clear sky and prypiat not this 1..) too but nope, I get 4 errors when starting it missing dll's xrSound.dll xrLUA.dll xrCDB.dll xrCore.dll when I try to launch the game, any idea what I'm doing wrong ? also tryed to verify cache on steam, it said 1 folder missing.. which is weird, but still didnt work after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any idea how to fix that ?
> 
> I didn't know about all these other apps by the way that's nice.. are they as good or better than sweetfx ?


For Stalker SoC, you don't need to split the files, if I recall correctly. Try out the tips in troubleshooting section.

If you're using SweetFX 1.5.1, I would recommend getting ReShade, which includes SweetFX 2.0, and has better compatibility with newer titles and operating systems.


----------



## StrongForce

Awesome, yes that's the version, I was using the configurator also, and I wanted to point out I'm using windows 10 !

Nice I will try this tomorow thanks, I heard about Sweetfx but it says on their website it was only an alpha and it had some glitch, and they haven't seemed to have released a final version so I didn't bother, until now







, I also read that people recommend it with 8.1 so we'll see.

Will the tips too, nice thread







and fast response ehe


----------



## Cykososhull

What TFL said. I had to put the files in the gamedata and bin files. Let us know if the issue still persists.


----------



## StrongForce

Oh in gamedata too ?? then that might be why ! http://www.mediafire.com/view/hap0zcu6fa14uul/reshaderror.png look I managed to get it pseudo work !! took with my phone cause screens wouldn't work









When you say the files you mean which the dll ? I guess I'll put them all lol, I'm really spamming files everywhere ahha, good thing that doesn't break stuff

EDIT: Ah well still doesn't work even with files in gamedata, tomorow I'll try to verify game cache in steam, and I have a thread on the reshade forums too, sure hope they can help me, this game will look so cool once I get it work, stalker complete + that =


----------



## Cykososhull

Damnit sorry bud. they go in /SOC main file and the /bin file. Not gamedata. Sorry for the misinformation. I had to look at my files again.


----------



## Flesch

Hey guys,

I have problems using sweet fx with Diablo 3. It always crashes when I hit the PLAY button. Log file:
full path: H:\Diablo III\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
try to use "H:\Diablo III" for shader files



Any ideas?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Damnit sorry bud. they go in /SOC main file and the /bin file. Not gamedata. Sorry for the misinformation. I had to look at my files again.


No worries ! so the Reshade files go in moth those locations ? well that's how I did it but I get a weird error, I'll try to redownload it and try again !


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> No worries ! so the Reshade files go in moth those locations ? well that's how I did it but I get a weird error, I'll try to redownload it and try again !


Yes. I've the d3d9.fx file in Soc main and bin.


----------



## StrongForce

Nope still no luck ! I tryed removing the SMAA.H file because it was causing some error : www.mediafire.com/view/hap0zcu6fa14uul/reshaderror.png the error is gone but I still get the compiling effect...failed ! message though







I'm running out of options, I tryed both dx9 and dx11 also, not sure what I'm doing wrong ! I'll try to verify the cache file of the game see if that maybe help..

And on the reshade forum someone just told me to try to redownload reshade lol, did, no luck









Edit : it says 1 file missing, but still doesnt work

Also tryed to run the program as administrator and deleting the dx9 dlls what's wrong lol I soon gonna try a fresh install at this rate


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Nope still no luck ! I tryed removing the SMAA.H file because it was causing some error : www.mediafire.com/view/hap0zcu6fa14uul/reshaderror.png the error is gone but I still get the compiling effect...failed ! message though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of options, I tryed both dx9 and dx11 also, not sure what I'm doing wrong ! I'll try to verify the cache file of the game see if that maybe help..
> 
> And on the reshade forum someone just told me to try to redownload reshade lol, did, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : it says 1 file missing, but still doesnt work
> 
> Also tryed to run the program as administrator and deleting the dx9 dlls what's wrong lol I soon gonna try a fresh install at this rate


Don't use dx11 files. I never had any luck with them. Just make sure that only the Sweetfx main file, d3d9.dll, d3d9.fx, injector.ini, log.log, Sweetfx_preset.txt, and Sweetfx_settings.txt are in the /SOC main file and /bin file.


----------



## Flesch

*bump*

I want to add that it used to work in the past, with dark d3 and DD3util, where I had to activate "fix for optimus-based laptops" (don't know what that is). But after re-installing Win 7 it doesn't do it anymore...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have problems using sweet fx with Diablo 3. It always crashes when I hit the PLAY button. Log file:
> full path: H:\Diablo III\
> redirecting CreateDevice
> initialising shader environment
> D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed
> try to use "H:\Diablo III" for shader files
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesch*
> 
> *bump*
> 
> I want to add that it used to work in the past, with dark d3 and DD3util, where I had to activate "fix for optimus-based laptops" (don't know what that is). But after re-installing Win 7 it doesn't do it anymore...


If it's worked in the past, and suddenly doesn't work anymore, it could be due to new anti-cheat measures, or other changes to the game. Try ReShade Framework.


----------



## Flesch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If it's worked in the past, and suddenly doesn't work anymore, it could be due to new anti-cheat measures, or other changes to the game. Try ReShade Framework.


Same result with ReShade.
I asked a friend to install Sweet FX, and, needless to say, it works fine with his Diablo 3.
I don't know what else I could do. I switched off all other software that I found, in case there are some conflicts with overlays, but it didn't help.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesch*
> 
> Same result with ReShade.
> I asked a friend to install Sweet FX, and, needless to say, it works fine with his Diablo 3.
> I don't know what else I could do. I switched off all other software that I found, in case there are some conflicts with overlays, but it didn't help.


There should be a new log file generated by ReShade. What does it say?


----------



## Flesch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There should be a new log file generated by ReShade. What does it say?


26/09/2015 14:35:36:943 [01864] | INFO | Initializing Crosire's ReShade version '0.19.2.904' built on '2015-07-04 14:32:47' loaded from "H:\Diablo III\d3d9.dll" to "H:\Diablo III\Diablo III.exe" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:961 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d8.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\user32.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:964 [01864] | INFO | > Libraries loaded.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:974 [01864] | INFO | > Found 5 match(es). Installing ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 5 hook(s).
26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\ws2_32.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | > Libraries loaded.
26/09/2015 14:35:36:999 [01864] | INFO | > Found 8 match(es). Installing ...
26/09/2015 14:35:37:036 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 8 hook(s).
26/09/2015 14:35:37:036 [01864] | INFO | Initialized.
26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | Installing delayed hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll" ...
26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | > Found 9 match(es). Installing ...
26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 9 hook(s).
26/09/2015 14:35:37:088 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'RegisterClassExA(0018FE0C)' ...
26/09/2015 14:35:37:088 [01864] | INFO | > Adding 'CS_OWNDC' window class style flag to 'D3 Splash Window Class'.
26/09/2015 14:35:47:189 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'RegisterClassExA(0018FE3C)' ...
26/09/2015 14:35:47:190 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'Direct3DCreate9(32)' ...
26/09/2015 14:35:47:276 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'IDirect3D9::CreateDevice(007F07E0, 0, 1, 002D08F0, 0x50, 18C0D538, 18C0D4F0)' ...
26/09/2015 14:35:47:414 [01864] | INFO | Recreated effect environment on runtime 0A605E00.
26/09/2015 14:35:52:511 [01864] | INFO | Loading effect from "H:\Diablo III\ReShade.fx" ...

This is the error message:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesch*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:943 [01864] | INFO | Initializing Crosire's ReShade version '0.19.2.904' built on '2015-07-04 14:32:47' loaded from "H:\Diablo III\d3d9.dll" to "H:\Diablo III\Diablo III.exe" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:961 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d8.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:962 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | > Delayed.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:963 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\user32.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:964 [01864] | INFO | > Libraries loaded.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:974 [01864] | INFO | > Found 5 match(es). Installing ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 5 hook(s).
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | Registering hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\ws2_32.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:997 [01864] | INFO | > Libraries loaded.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:36:999 [01864] | INFO | > Found 8 match(es). Installing ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:036 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 8 hook(s).
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:036 [01864] | INFO | Initialized.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | Installing delayed hooks for "C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll" ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | > Found 9 match(es). Installing ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:047 [01864] | INFO | > Installed 9 hook(s).
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:088 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'RegisterClassExA(0018FE0C)' ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:37:088 [01864] | INFO | > Adding 'CS_OWNDC' window class style flag to 'D3 Splash Window Class'.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:47:189 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'RegisterClassExA(0018FE3C)' ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:47:190 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'Direct3DCreate9(32)' ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:47:276 [01864] | INFO | Redirecting 'IDirect3D9::CreateDevice(007F07E0, 0, 1, 002D08F0, 0x50, 18C0D538, 18C0D4F0)' ...
> 26/09/2015 14:35:47:414 [01864] | INFO | Recreated effect environment on runtime 0A605E00.
> 26/09/2015 14:35:52:511 [01864] | INFO | Loading effect from "H:\Diablo III\ReShade.fx" ...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the error message:


Is ingame AA disabled? All seems well in the log file. You'll have to translate that error message for me.


----------



## Flesch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is ingame AA disabled? All seems well in the log file. You'll have to translate that error message for me.


Something like "an unexpected error occurred", "please describe what you did when the error occurred" and "please use the following ID when you get in contact with Blizzard.."

AA on / off, Vsync on / off, no difference.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesch*
> 
> Something like "an unexpected error occurred", "please describe what you did when the error occurred" and "please use the following ID when you get in contact with Blizzard.."
> 
> AA on / off, Vsync on / off, no difference.


It looks similar to cases where an application is conflicting with ReShade. If you have tried disabling all non-essential applications, then it might be something else. Try the troubleshooting section in the ReShade forum.


----------



## Flesch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It looks similar to cases where an application is conflicting with ReShade. If you have tried disabling all non-essential applications, then it might be something else. Try the troubleshooting section in the ReShade forum.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## miklkit

I just installed Reshade for an old DX8 game and it works. Sorta. It does work in that the game is different and mostly better. But this game desperately needs AA and AF and lots of it and I have not found a way to get it going.

It looks like the only preset that mentions AA is sweetfx so that is the one I'm trying to get working. I have turned off Fraps and set CCC to use application settings. Now I am getting errors in the log file.

05/10/2015 11:33:21:891 [11736] | ERROR | Failed to compile effect on context 012D79E8:

D:\POTC CAB\[email protected](27,8): warning X3557: loop only executes for 0 iteration(s), forcing loop to unroll
D:\POTC CAB\[email protected](23,104): error X3508: '_NSSFX_NSSMAASearchDiag1': output parameter 'e' not completely initialized

I have tried to register at the Reshade forums but have not gotten a reply yet.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I just installed Reshade for an old DX8 game and it works. Sorta. It does work in that the game is different and mostly better. But this game desperately needs AA and AF and lots of it and I have not found a way to get it going.
> 
> It looks like the only preset that mentions AA is sweetfx so that is the one I'm trying to get working. I have turned off Fraps and set CCC to use application settings. Now I am getting errors in the log file.
> 
> 05/10/2015 11:33:21:891 [11736] | ERROR | Failed to compile effect on context 012D79E8:
> 
> D:\POTC CAB\[email protected](27,8): warning X3557: loop only executes for 0 iteration(s), forcing loop to unroll
> D:\POTC CAB\[email protected](23,104): error X3508: '_NSSFX_NSSMAASearchDiag1': output parameter 'e' not completely initialized
> 
> I have tried to register at the Reshade forums but have not gotten a reply yet.


I have never seen that kind of error before. That's definitely something for the ReShade developer to see.

Check your email's spam folder for a reply. Also, if you used an uncommon email domain, try registering with something more popular, such as a gmail account.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, thanks. I also should mention that I am running winX and have installed DX9 and still get that error. All other games run great.


----------



## miklkit

It appears I got a bad download or something because someone else zipped what he had in his working install and Reshade now works for me too.

This brings up another question. How can AA & AF be implemented? This old game really needs it and nothing I have tried so far does anything.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It appears I got a bad download or something because someone else zipped what he had in his working install and Reshade now works for me too.
> 
> This brings up another question. How can AA & AF be implemented? This old game really needs it and nothing I have tried so far does anything.


You can try forcing driver AA, downsampling, or using SweetFX's SMAA/FXAA. If you can't force AF via drivers, then I am not aware of any other alternatives.


----------



## miklkit

Uh oh, I have always used CCC for AA & AF but it seems to be disabled by Reshade. I never learned any other method. SweetFX doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Uh oh, I have always used CCC for AA & AF but it seems to be disabled by Reshade. I never learned any other method. SweetFX doesn't seem to do anything.


Do you have SweetFX working with other games (DX9+)?


----------



## miklkit

No. I never felt any need for it. It was suggested to try it to improve performance in that old game and it does make it compatible with WinX except for the ugliness from no AA.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No. I never felt any need for it. It was suggested to try it to improve performance in that old game and it does make it compatible with WinX except for the ugliness from no AA.


Which type of AA are you trying to use? SMAA, or FXAA?


----------



## miklkit

Both. Are they incompatible with each other? They both say AA. Understand that the AMD CCC is as advanced as anything I have used before. There are several of us working on this without much luck so far.

EDIT: I tried Reshade with a pre alpha tech demo using Unity 5 in both OGL and DX10/11 and got no AA there either.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Both. Are they incompatible with each other? They both say AA. Understand that the AMD CCC is as advanced as anything I have used before. There are several of us working on this without much luck so far.
> 
> EDIT: I tried Reshade with a pre alpha tech demo using Unity 5 in both OGL and DX10/11 and got no AA there either.


It's never a good idea to enable both at the same time. At best, things will look worse.

I have used ReShade on many Unity Engine games. If that tech demo is a free download, I could check it out if you like.

Here's the current (though incomplete) compatibility list: http://reshade.me/compatibility


----------



## miklkit

Now to try one and then the other.

This should be the link to the public release of the 2nd September release. http://www.indiedb.com/games/hearts-of-oak/downloads/hearts-of-oak-september-demo-2

Thanks for that list I will try Red Faction.


----------



## ticchi

Hi, I have a problem with Stalker after installing this mod (http://www.moddb.com/groups/stalker-100-rads-bar/images/fotograf-weapons-mod-for-shoc), when I use the enb folder of the mod (that cointains sweetfx files,enb ecc) the game crashes at start. If I delete the enb folder or simply the d3d9.dll everything is ok but in this way a think I can't use sweetfx and enb. How can I do to play with sweetfx/enb without this crash? This is my loglog:

full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\ redirecting CreateDevice initialising shader environment D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\d3d9.fx(41,10): error X1507: failed to open source file: 'SweetFX/SweetFX_compatibility_settings.txt'

thans


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> Hi, I have a problem with Stalker after installing this mod (http://www.moddb.com/groups/stalker-100-rads-bar/images/fotograf-weapons-mod-for-shoc), when I use the enb folder of the mod (that cointains sweetfx files,enb ecc) the game crashes at start. If I delete the enb folder or simply the d3d9.dll everything is ok but in this way a think I can't use sweetfx and enb. How can I do to play with sweetfx/enb without this crash? This is my loglog:
> 
> full path: C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\ redirecting CreateDevice initialising shader environment D3DXCreateEffectFromFile failed C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\d3d9.fx(41,10): error X1507: failed to open source file: 'SweetFX/SweetFX_compatibility_settings.txt'
> 
> thans


If you rename/delete d3d9.dll, then you have effectively disabled the whole thing. Since the game is installed in "C:\Program Files (x86)" SweetFX won't have the right permissions by default. Either change the Stalker folder's permissions and grant full permissions to your user account, or run the game as administrator.


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you rename/delete d3d9.dll, then you have effectively disabled the whole thing. Since the game is installed in "C:\Program Files (x86)" SweetFX won't have the right permissions by default. Either change the Stalker folder's permissions and grant full permissions to your user account, or run the game as administrator.


thanks but I always launch the game as administrator and it doesn't work.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> thanks but I always launch the game as administrator and it doesn't work.


Can you confirm that "bin\SweetFX\SweetFX_compatibility_settings.txt" exists?


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Can you confirm that "bin\SweetFX\SweetFX_compatibility_settings.txt" exists?


I read you message now after deleting all enb files and trying to put new from here:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-enbseries-compatibility-project

Yes, the file you mentioned exists and now loglog says this:
[13:26:56] Redirecting CreateDevice : successful (width: 1920, height: 1080)
[13:26:56] Initializing SMAA (width: 1920, height: 1080)...
[13:26:56] SMAA enabled


----------



## ticchi

I'm reading in forum that I am the only with this problem, now I reinstall original enb and I have crash with this log:
full path: C:\Users\simon\Desktop\TEST_1 SHOC\STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\
redirecting CreateDevice
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment
redirecting device->Reset
initialising shader environment


----------



## ticchi

After trying a lot of stalker mods I have just realized that enb doesn't work with Windows 10! If someone has the solution....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticchi*
> 
> After trying a lot of stalker mods I have just realized that enb doesn't work with Windows 10! If someone has the solution....


You'd need to ask on the ENB forum. Perhaps the author will update it to work with Windows 10.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You'd need to ask on the ENB forum. Perhaps the author will update it to work with Windows 10.


I have Windows 10 and I'm using ENB with GTA V...


----------



## ticchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I have Windows 10 and I'm using ENB with GTA V...


maybe the problem is only for some games...


----------



## ticchi

guys I don't know why but now everithing works for me, enb too. I deleted my iso and files with stalker from pc and I reinstall everithing from my external hard disk. Now the game starts with enb with normal installation. I have only a theory. When i launched antivirus some days ago it found many "trojans" and I deleted them but maybe they were only patches or files of my stalker game in my pc that corrupted my game. Is it possible for you? I can't imagine another explanations


----------



## Ziggy2k

Does anyone know if Reshades DoF would work with BF4?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggy2k*
> 
> Does anyone know if Reshades DoF would work with BF4?


The compatibility list labels other frostbite engine games (DA:I and BF3) as perfect, so I'd guess that it works with BF4. Bear in mind that ReShade will automatically disable the depth buffer (which DoF relies on) in multiplayer.


----------



## Ziggy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The compatibility list labels other frostbite engine games (DA:I and BF3) as perfect, so I'd guess that it works with BF4. Bear in mind that ReShade will automatically disable the depth buffer (which DoF relies on) in multiplayer.


Alright thanks for the info. Weird that it disables DoF in multiplayer considering it would be bad for playing.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggy2k*
> 
> Alright thanks for the info. Weird that it disables DoF in multiplayer considering it would be bad for playing.


DoF wouldn't cause any issues, but the depth buffer itself could potentially be used in conjunction with 3rd party shaders to gain an advantage in multiplayer. That's why it gets disabled.


----------



## Ziggy2k

Oh i see aha, well that sucks D:


----------



## SirWaWa

is the latest version of the non-gui sweetfx still 1.5.1?


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is the latest version of the non-gui sweetfx still 1.5.1?


No and hasn't been for long time. SweetFX 2.0 uses Reshade and the download is available on the front page of Reshade.me

Edit: I should also add that the sweetFX portion of the OP implying that it's only apart of Reshade Framework is wrong.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> No and hasn't been for long time. SweetFX 2.0 uses Reshade and the download is available on the front page of Reshade.me
> 
> Edit: I should also add that the sweetFX portion of the OP implying that it's only apart of Reshade Framework is wrong.


is this version "_detectable_"?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> No and hasn't been for long time. SweetFX 2.0 uses Reshade and the download is available on the front page of Reshade.me
> 
> Edit: I should also add that the sweetFX portion of the OP implying that it's only apart of Reshade Framework is wrong.


Fixed/updated. At some point they did actually remove the standalone option, but they brought it back due to popular demand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is this version "detectable"?


All injectors are technically detectable. Whether or not they're whitelisted is a completely different story.


----------



## NinjaToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Fixed/updated. At some point they did actually remove the standalone option, but they brought it back due to popular demand.


Ah, see I did not know that, sorry.


----------



## MonarchX

There's a cool trick you can do in ReShade. You can make sure that Dithering is applied as the very last step! For that, go into ReShade\Pipelin.cfg file, cut the SweetFX Shared line, paste it on the very bottom, and press Save!

Having Dithering applied last is very helpful to those with ReShade 3DLUT's and/or ICC/1DLUT's because such LUT's often come with banding due to calibration variation inaccuracies. When Dithering is applied AFTER 3DLUT and/or 1DLUT's, it reduces that banding effect, creating a smooth gradation.

I would also suggest moving all Grain and FilmGrain effects on the bottom, but leave Dithering as the very last shaders on the very bottom.

Here's my Pipeline.cfg Load Order:
/*

.
| :: Effect Ordering :: |
'

*/
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, Util)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Util)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, Util)
#include EFFECT(McFX, Util)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Util)
#include EFFECT(McFX, SSAO)
#include EFFECT(McFX, DOF)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, DaltonizeFX)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, DOSFX)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Emboss)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Deband)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, HSV)
#include EFFECT(McFX, RBM)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, TiltShift)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, AdvMotionBlur)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, MotionBlur)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, MotionFocus)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, HQ4X)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, Bloom)
#include EFFECT(GemFX, AmbientLight)
#include EFFECT(McFX, HeatHaze)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, TuningPalette)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Ascii)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Cartoon)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, AdaptiveSharpen)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, LumaSharpen)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, SMAAWrap)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Explosion)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, FXAAWrap)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Bloom)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, HDR)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, CA)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, AdvancedCRT)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, PixelartCRT)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, LensDistortion)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, ColorCorrection)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Cel)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Gaussian)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Paint)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Custom)
#include EFFECT(McFX, FishEyeCA)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, VHS)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, YACA)
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, Magnify)
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, UIMask)
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, Border)
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, SplitScreen)
#include EFFECT(BasicFX, DisplayDepth)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Transition)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Gr8mmFilm)
#include EFFECT(CustomFX, Grain)
#include EFFECT(SweetFX, Shared)

and here's the file if you're too lazy to edit yours!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There's a cool trick you can do in ReShade. You can make sure that Dithering is applied as the very last step! For that, go into ReShade\Pipelin.cfg file, cut the SweetFX Shared line, paste it on the very bottom, and press Save!
> 
> Having Dithering applied last is very helpful to those with ReShade 3DLUT's and/or ICC/1DLUT's because such LUT's often come with banding due to calibration variation inaccuracies. When Dithering is applied AFTER 3DLUT and/or 1DLUT's, it reduces that banding effect, creating a smooth gradation.
> 
> I would also suggest moving all Grain and FilmGrain effects on the bottom, but leave Dithering as the very last shaders on the very bottom.
> 
> Here's my Pipeline.cfg Load Order:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> /*
> 
> .
> | :: Effect Ordering :: |
> '
> 
> */
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, Util)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Util)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, Util)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, Util)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Util)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, SSAO)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, DOF)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, DaltonizeFX)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, DOSFX)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Emboss)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Deband)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, HSV)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, RBM)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, TiltShift)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, AdvMotionBlur)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, MotionBlur)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, MotionFocus)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, HQ4X)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, Bloom)
> #include EFFECT(GemFX, AmbientLight)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, HeatHaze)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, TuningPalette)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Ascii)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Cartoon)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, AdaptiveSharpen)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, LumaSharpen)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, SMAAWrap)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Explosion)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, FXAAWrap)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Bloom)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, HDR)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, CA)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, AdvancedCRT)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, PixelartCRT)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, LensDistortion)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, ColorCorrection)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Cel)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Gaussian)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Paint)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Custom)
> #include EFFECT(McFX, FishEyeCA)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, VHS)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, YACA)
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, Magnify)
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, UIMask)
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, Border)
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, SplitScreen)
> #include EFFECT(BasicFX, DisplayDepth)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Transition)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Gr8mmFilm)
> #include EFFECT(CustomFX, Grain)
> #include EFFECT(SweetFX, Shared)
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the file if you're too lazy to edit yours!


Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MonarchX

Just FYI, Crosire, ReShade developer, refuses to make a DirectX 12 version of ReShade because he doesn't like Windows 10 UI







.


----------



## Rayce185

Someone else will then.

Still waiting for a DX11 GeDoSaTo though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just FYI, Crosire, ReShade developer, refuses to make a DirectX 12 version of ReShade because he doesn't like Windows 10 UI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you sure it's because he doesn't like the UI, and not the API?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Are you sure it's because he doesn't like the UI, and not the API?


I once in a while see him on Steam and talk to him about things... He doesn't like the UI. He does, however, support Vulkan and sees it as the future. If MS does lock DirectX 12 only to MS Store, only to 60Hz, with no SLI supports, no G-Sync or Free-Sync support and only in Borderless Mode, then I could care less for DirectX 12...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I once in a while see him on Steam and talk to him about things... He doesn't like the UI. He does, however, support Vulkan and sees it as the future. If MS does lock DirectX 12 only to MS Store, only to 60Hz, with no SLI supports, no G-Sync or Free-Sync support and only in Borderless Mode, then I could care less for DirectX 12...


It's good to know that he will support Vulkan. If I had the free time, I would really like to learn Vulkan.


----------



## soekrent

Hi i am using windows 10 and i have a lot problems with sweetfx 2.0 and sweet fx 1.5..

i have read a lot of articles but it cant work in windows 10

some games works some games doesnt work..

i have installed the latest drivers,,,,,,,,and everything..

what i do wrong??? why sweet fx doesnt work in windows 10??

can you help me please??

the ,most problem i have it in dying ligh i do everything and sweet fx doesnt work..

i have used sweet fx configurator but doesnt work..

can you help me please how to solve this problem?>?>


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soekrent*
> 
> Hi i am using windows 10 and i have a lot problems with sweetfx 2.0 and sweet fx 1.5..
> 
> i have read a lot of articles but it cant work in windows 10
> 
> some games works some games doesnt work..
> 
> i have installed the latest drivers,,,,,,,,and everything..
> 
> what i do wrong??? why sweet fx doesnt work in windows 10??
> 
> can you help me please??
> 
> the ,most problem i have it in dying ligh i do everything and sweet fx doesnt work..
> 
> i have used sweet fx configurator but doesnt work..
> 
> can you help me please how to solve this problem?>?>


Download ReShade: http://reshade.me/

It's compatible with Windows 10.


----------



## soekrent

but most games are using sweetfx 1,5 corect??

how i will use reshade??

example look in this link
https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/840/ for dying light

the shader which are using the most users are sweet fx 1,5 ,,, 2.0

how i will use reshade instead of sweet fx 1,5 ,,, 2.0???

and every present will it work with reshade?

can you help me with all these questions please>>??

i tryied dying light with reshade and doesnt work in this game

doesnt run
why>>??

can you help me please/./.??

my queston is how can i add one custom present from https://sfx.thelazy.net and to add it in reshade 3,6??


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soekrent*
> 
> but most games are using sweetfx 1,5 corect??
> 
> how i will use reshade??
> 
> example look in this link
> https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/840/ for dying light
> 
> the shader which are using the most users are sweet fx 1,5 ,,, 2.0
> 
> how i will use reshade instead of sweet fx 1,5 ,,, 2.0???
> 
> and every present will it work with reshade?
> 
> can you help me with all these questions please>>??
> 
> i tryied dying light with reshade and doesnt work in this game
> 
> doesnt run
> why>>??
> 
> can you help me please/./.??
> 
> my queston is how can i add one custom present from https://sfx.thelazy.net and to add it in reshade 3,6??


Old SweetFX presets can't be transferred to ReShade. Maybe look at what the preset does and try to manually configure the same effects in ReShade.


----------



## soekrent

can you tell me something>>?? sweetfx 1,5 is not compatible with windows10???++

i also updated viusual c++ direct 10

i dont use fpaps or another program, why i have issues in some games with sweetfx 1,5 in windows 10??

can you help me please???


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soekrent*
> 
> can you tell me something>>?? sweetfx 1,5 is not compatible with windows10???++
> 
> i also updated viusual c++ direct 10
> 
> i dont use fpaps or another program, why i have issues in some games with sweetfx 1,5 in windows 10??
> 
> can you help me please???


SweetFX 1.5 hasn't been updated for Windows 10. ReShade includes the SweetFX shaders, and is designed to work with Windows 10.


----------



## soekrent

so how can SweetFX 1.5 to work in windows10?? can you tell me please>?>???

sweet fx2.0 does it work with windows10?

how can it work Boulotaur2024's Injector which has x64 support.??

in some games doesnt work in me i have windows 10


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soekrent*
> 
> so how can SweetFX 1.5 to work in windows10?? can you tell me please>?>???
> 
> sweet fx2.0 does it work with windows10?
> 
> how can it work Boulotaur2024's Injector which has x64 support.??
> 
> in some games doesnt work in me i have windows 10


What TFL is saying is that you should use ReShade instead of SweetFX 1.5.


----------



## soekrent

the most games are using sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 why the most games using sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 and not reshade??? this i dont understand??

do they know that sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 is not compatible full with windows 10>>????


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soekrent*
> 
> the most games are using sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 why the most games using sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 and not reshade??? this i dont understand??
> 
> do they know that sweetfx 1,5 and 2.0 is not compatible full with windows 10>>????


I don't understand what you're saying. Literally every single game can use ReShade, and almost every one can use SweetFX.


----------



## HiCZoK

I really dislike reshade and just prefer using simple sweetfx old style, less shaders, edit txt... but I cannot get it working on most games anymore








edit: I knida liek 3.0.7 now. use of sldiers is still not optimal. it helps to use low mouse dpi for precise settings


----------

